# Διασκεδάστε και μ' αυτό...



## nickel (May 17, 2008)

*Ο μούργος της 7ης τρύπας*, του Χρήστου Μιχαηλίδη από τη σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία.


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2008)

*“Knicker nicker nicked”: the most overworn pun?*

http://www.sunderlandecho.com/news/MS-knicker-nicker-nicked.3925905.jp
http://www.metro.co.uk/weird/article.html?in_article_id=41143&in_page_id=2
και άλλα 85

Σε κάποιον η όλη ιστορία θύμισε το In The Middle Of The Night των Madness:

Nice man George, newsagent on the corner,
Not very rich, but never any poorer,
Jaunty old George, a happy sixty-three,
Not very tall, but healthier than me.
He whistles timeless tunes as he saunters down the street,
Springs in his legs and elastic in his feet.

But in the middle of the night,
He steals through your garden,
Gives your hosiery a fright,
And doesn’t say pardon.
As soft as a breeze,
With an arm full of underwear,
On his hands and knees,
Dreams about the knicker scare.

Hello there, George, newsagent on the corner,
How’s the old car, yes the climate’s getting warmer,
Chatty old George as you get your morning paper,
Read about the knicker thief, underwear taker.
Bids you ‘Good day’, as you wander out the door,
Never closes early, always cleans the floor.

But when darkness hits the town,
And there’s washing on your line,
Get your knickers down,
Before the dreaded sign.
When the clock strikes eight,
And you’re snuggled up in bed,
He’ll be at the garden gate,
Filling underwear with dread.

Nice man, George, newsagent on the corner,
He was closed today, maybe gone to mow the lawn,
I had to go further down the road to get me current bun,
Hello - Isn’t that George on page one?
No, it couldn’t be, but yes it is,
Difficult to see from these photofits.

But they are after him,
Of that you can be sure,
They’ve called him on the phone,
They’ve knocked on his door.
But he’s gone away,
Gone to stay with some mates,
He got the papers early,
And saw his own face.


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2008)

Ζητώ συγγνώμη από τον Μπουκάλα και την Καθημερινή, αλλά θα το ανεβάσω ολόκληρο το κείμενο, γιατί έζησα κι εγώ το επεισόδιο, με τις ίδιες ακριβώς αντιδράσεις. (Ναι, παρακολούθησα καλλιστεία, με την άκρη του ματιού μου την περισσότερη ώρα, με γουρλωμένα τα μάτια ενίοτε, και είχα και διαφωνίες για τις επιλογές των νικητριών. Εντάξει, δεν μου συμβαίνει κάθε χρόνο, έτυχε φέτος κι έπεσα πάνω τους. Και ο Μπουκάλας, προφανώς.)

Καλλιστεία πατριωτισμού

Του Παντελή Μπουκάλα

Και στα καλλιστεία; Και στα καλλιστεία, γιατί όχι. Αν είναι να υπηρετήσουμε την πατρίδα και να διαπαιδαγωγήσουμε τη νέα γενιά, βεβαίως και θα συμμετάσχουμε στην κριτική επιτροπή των καλλιστείων. Κι εκεί, καταβάλλοντας εξουθενωτική προσπάθεια για να μην πιάσει ο φακός το βλέμμα μας την ώρα που καρφώνει τις «φαινομηρίδες» (έτσι αποκαλούσε ο Ευριπίδης, όχι ο Στυλιανίδης, ο άλλος, ο παλιός, τις Σπαρτιάτισσες, που φορούσαν κάτι σαν μίνι εποχής και φαίνονταν προκλητικοί οι μηροί τους), θα δώσουμε μαθήματα πατριωτικής επαγρύπνησης.

Παίζοντας συστηματικά το παιχνίδι «εγώ είμαι αυτός που είμαι κι είμαι αυθεντικός», ο νομάρχης Θεσσαλονίκης και Πάντων των Καναλιών, αυτοσκηνοθετούμενος σαν γνήσιος και υποδυόμενος τον αυθόρμητο όπως κάθε καλός λαϊκιστής, εμφανίστηκε και στα καλλιστεία ως μέλος της κριτικής επιτροπής για να βαθμολογήσει όχι μόνο τις περιφέρειες των υποψηφίων, αλλά και τον πυρήνα των γνώσεων και του φρονήματός τους. «Τι θα έκανες αν σε διεθνή καλλιστεία εμφανιζόταν η Σκοπιανή και δήλωνε ότι εκπροσωπεί τη Μακεδονία;», ρώτησε αυστηρά ο κ. Ψωμιάδης μια υποψήφια (με όση αυστηρότητα τέλος πάντων επιτρέπει ένα περιβάλλον κρεοπωλείου και θεσμοθετημένης οφθαλμολαγνίας); Εμβρόντητη η ερωτηθείσα, αφού η ερώτηση δεν ήταν στα SOS, ζήτησε από τον κ. Ψωμιάδη να επαναλάβει την ερώτησή του, μήπως προλάβει να σκεφτεί κάτι. Δεν πρόλαβε. Και ζήτησε βοήθεια από την οικοδέσποινα, την κ. Στεφανίδου, η οποία, ξέροντας τι ήθελε ν’ ακούσει ο κύριος νομάρχης, της ψιθύρισε να πει «Θα έφευγα». «Θα έφευγα» είπε λοιπόν με δυσδιάκριτο πατριωτικό σθένος η κοπελιά. «Μπράβο» της είπε ο κύριος νομάρχης, που, ζαλισμένος από το να βλέπει συνεχώς τον εαυτό του στο γυαλί, δεν κατάλαβε τη στιγμή εκείνη ότι ακριβώς η αδυναμία της υποψήφιας να απαντήσει, ακριβώς το ότι χρειάστηκε να της δώσει σκονάκι η «δασκάλα»-παρουσιάστρια, γκρέμισε όλο το οικοδόμημα που προσπαθεί να στήσει ο κύριος νομάρχης και διάφοροι άλλοι δάσκαλοι της τηλεοπτικής πατριδογνωσίας, ιερωμένοι, βουλευτές, έμποροι ελληνοκοπικών βιβλίων κ.ο.κ.

Φυσικά και είναι δικαίωμα του κυρίου νομάρχη να κάνει και να λέει ό,τι θέλει. Δικαίωμά του επίσης να μη λογαριάζει, σιγά τώρα, τον Καβάφη και τη συμβουλή του να «μην εξευτελίζει» κανείς τη ζωή του «μες στην πολλή συνάφεια του κόσμου, μες στις πολλές κινήσεις κι ομιλίες». Δικαίωμά του και να πιστεύει ότι οι Θερμοπύλες και τα Δερβενάκια βρίσκονται πια στα κανάλια. Η ταπεινότητά μου κρατάει το δικαίωμα να πιστεύει ότι ώρες ώρες δεν είναι μεγάλη η απόσταση από το «Ελλάς το μεγαλείο σου» έως το «Ελλάδα το γελοίο σου».


----------



## stathis (May 29, 2008)

Εγώ δεν το είδα μεν αλλά το άκουσα, στη ραδιοφωνική μετάδοση της εκπομπής του Λαζόπουλου (εν ταξί ευρισκόμενος). Ομολογώ ότι δεν έπιασα το ψιθύρισμα, κατά τ' άλλα όμως η γελοιότητα του πράγματος ήταν το ίδιο αβάσταχτη. (Αναζητείται το οπτικό ντοκουμέντο, ο ευρών αμειφθήσεται με εν τεμάχιον μακεδονικού χαλβά.)
Ποιον και τι να πρωτοσχολιάσεις; Τον Ψω*ν*ιάδη; Την εθνική μας Τατιάνα; Την υποψήφια; Το "θεσμό" των καλλιστείων; Την μακεδονολαγνεία; (Ελπίζω να μην ξέχασα τίποτα.)


----------



## cythere (May 29, 2008)

stathis said:


> Εγώ δεν το είδα μεν αλλά το άκουσα, στη ραδιοφωνική μετάδοση της εκπομπής του *Λαζόπουλου* (εν ταξί ευρισκόμενος). ... (Ελπίζω να μην ξέχασα τίποτα.)


 
Ναι, νομίζω πως ξέχασες! :)
Τον εθνικό μας διασκεδαστή, τον Αριστοφάνη του φτωχού κοσμάκη, που κάνει τη δουλειά του Ζαχαρέα καλύτερα και από τον ίδιο τον Ζαχαρέα. 
Έχουμε το όπιο που μας αξίζει.


----------



## stathis (May 29, 2008)

cythere said:


> Ναι, νομίζω πως ξέχασες! :)
> Τον εθνικό μας διασκεδαστή, τον Αριστοφάνη του φτωχού κοσμάκη, που κάνει τη δουλειά του Ζαχαρέα καλύτερα και από τον ίδιο τον Ζαχαρέα.


Δεν τον ξέχασα τον Λαζόπουλο, απλώς σκέφτηκα ότι μπορούμε να του αφιερώσουμε ξεχωριστή συζήτηση, ευκαιρίας δοθείσης.
Αυτό το κακό έχουν οι αντιφατικές προσωπικότητες (βλέπε και Κούλογλου): σηκώνουν μεγάλη κουβέντα. Ενώ με τον εθνικό μας νομάρχη, φερειπείν, είναι ξεκάθαρα τα πράγματα, δεν χρειάζεται να πεις πολλά (ειδικά όταν είσαι σκασμένος στα γέλια).


----------



## curry (May 29, 2008)

Αχ ναι, να ανοίξουμε νήμα για τον Λαζόπουλο! Αλλά να βρει κάποιος ένα φτυάρι να βάλουμε δίπλα στον τίτλο του νήματος!


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2008)

Περί αλαλούμ, ετυμολογικού και κυριολεκτικού, στην Καθημερινή.


----------



## kapa18 (Aug 27, 2008)

Έναν τέτοιο τύπο θέλουμε για δήμαρχο, πρωθυπουργό, γείτονα, γουατέβερ!


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2008)

Λοιπόν, για τον Antanas Mockus είχα ακούσει πριν από μερικούς μήνες, νομίζω σε δελτίο ειδήσεων, και κοίταξα την εγγραφή στη Wikipedia. Το άρθρο που βρήκες είναι χορταστικότατο.

Ναι, όταν οι δομές έχουν αποσαθρωθεί εντελώς, χρειαζόμαστε σε ηγετικές θέσεις ανθρώπους με φαντασία (εκτός από ικανότητες και τιμιότητα και τσαγανό — σιγά το δύσκολο). Εμάς, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, μας αναλογεί ένας... Ψωμιάδης, όπως φαίνεται.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 30, 2009)

Θέλετε να μάθετε πώς μεταφράζεται το (κινηματογραφικό) τρέιλερ στα ελληνικά; *Ρυμουλκούμενο*, duh!


----------



## Elsa (Nov 25, 2009)

Άλλο πράγμα έψαχνα κι αλλού βγήκα... ήμαρτον Παναγία μου, τι βρίσκει πια κανείς σ' αυτό το ίντερνετ!


----------



## danae (Nov 25, 2009)

Μην το γελάς, Έλσα, πριν από καμιά δεκαετία πουλούσαν ήδη σε φαρμακεία στη Γερμανία. Πάντως όταν ήμουν παιδί μου έλεγε η γιαγιά μου πως όταν εκείνη ήταν μικρή πάθαινε όλη την ώρα αμυγδαλίτιδες, μέχρι που κάποιος έφερε βδέλλες, τις τοποθέτησε στο λαιμό της (εξωτερικά και στο σημείο όπου βρίσκονται οι αμυγδαλές), εκείνες ρούφηξαν το μολυσμένο αίμα κι από τότε η γιαγιά μου δεν ξανάπαθε αμυγδαλίτιδα. Ανατριχιαστικό, αλλά αποτελεσματικό!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2009)

Προφανώς δεν βλέπετε Grey's Anatomy  (είχαν ολόκληρο επεισόδιο κάποια στιγμή), αλλιώς θα ξέρατε ότι

Today, medicinal leeches are now making a comeback in microsurgery. They provide an effective means to reduce blood coagulation, relieve venous pressure from pooling blood (venous insufficiency), and in reconstructive surgery to stimulate circulation in reattachment operations for organs with critical blood flow, such as eye lids, fingers, and ears.​
Από την αγγλική βίκι, εδώ.


----------



## Aurelia (Nov 27, 2009)

*Γκάλοπ Αγάπης (σε παιδάκια)*

ΑΓΑΠΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ...​
Bασίλης 4 ετών
Αγάπη είναι όταν ένα κορίτσι βάζει άρωμα κι ένα αγόρι άφτερ σέιβ και μετά βγαίνουν έξω μαζί και μυρίζουν ο ένας τον άλλο.

Κάρολος 5 ετών
Αγάπη είναι όταν βγαίνεις γιά φαγητό και δίνεις στον άλλο τις μισές τηγανιτές σου πατάτες χωρίς να του ζητήσεις να σου δώσει κι αυτός από τις δικές του.

Λευτέρης 4 ετών
Αγάπη είναι όταν η μαμά φιάχνει καφέ για τον μπαμπά και πίνει πρώτα μια γουλιά εκείνη για να δει αν τον πέτυχε.

Δανιήλ 7 ετών
Αγάπη είναι όταν φιλιέσαι όλη την ώρα. Μετά βαριέσαι να φιλιέσαι αλλά θέλεις συνέχεια να είσαι μαζί με τον άλλο και να μιλάτε.

Αιμιλία 8 ετών
Η αγάπη είναι όταν είσαι στο δωμάτιό σου τα Χριστούγεννα κι ανοίγεις τα δώρα, αν σταματήσεις το άνοιγμα θα ακούσεις την αγάπη.

Τζένη 8 ετών
Η αγάπη είναι όταν λες σε ένα αγόρι ότι σου αρέσει το πουκάμισό του κι αυτός το φοράει μετά κάθε μέρα.

Κλαίρη 6 ετών
Η αγάπη είναι όταν η μαμά δίνει στο μπαμπά την καλύτερη μερίδα φαί.

Μαριάννα 4 ετών
Ξέρω ότι η αδελφή μου μ' αγαπά γιατί μου δίνει όλα τα ρούχα της ακόμα κι άν πρέπει να βγεί έξω και να αγοράσει άλλα.

Αλεξάνδρα 4 ετών
Όταν αγαπάς κάποιον οι βλεφαρίδες σου ανοιγοκλείνουν και βγάζουν αστεράκια.

Μάρκος 6 ετών
Δεν πρέπει να λές σ' αγαπώ αν δεν το εννοείς. Αλλά αν το εννοείς πρέπει να το λες συνέχεια γιατί οι άνθρωποι ξεχνάνε....


----------



## Palavra (Nov 27, 2009)

What Is Love?

A group of professional people posed this question to a group of 4 to 8 year-olds, "What does love mean?" The answers they got were broader and deeper than anyone could have imagined, See what you think:

"When my grandmother got arthritis, she couldn't bend over and paint her toenails anymore. So my grandfather does it for her all the time, even when his hands got arthritis too. That's love." Rebecca- age 8
"When someone loves you, the way they say your name is different. You just know that your name is safe in their mouth." Billy- age 4
"Love is when a girl puts on perfume and a boy puts on shaving cologne and they go out and smell each other." Karl - age 5
"Love is when you go out to eat and give somebody most of your French fries without making them give you any of theirs." Chrissy - age 6
"Love is what makes you smile when you're tired." Terri - age 4
"Love is when my mommy makes coffee for my daddy and she takes a sip before giving it to him, to make sure the taste is OK." Danny - age 7
"Love is when you kiss all the time. Then when you get tired of kissing, you still want to be together and you talk more. My Mommy and Daddy are like that. They look gross when they kiss" Emily - age 8
"Love is what's in the room with you at Christmas if you stop opening presents and listen." Bobby - age 7
"If you want to learn to love better, you should start with a friend who you hate," Nikka - age 6
"Love is when you tell a guy you like his shirt, then he wears it everyday." Noelle - age 7
"Love is like a little old woman and a little old man who are still friends even after they know each other so well." Tommy - age 6
"During my piano recital, I was on a stage and I was scared. I looked at all the people watching me and saw my daddy waving and smiling. He was the only one doing that. I wasn't scared anymore." Cindy - age 8
"My mommy loves me more than anybody . You don't see anyone else kissing me to sleep at night." Clare - age 6
"Love is when Mommy gives Daddy the best piece of chicken." Elaine-age 5
"Love is when Mommy sees Daddy smelly and sweaty and still says he is handsomer than Robert Redford." Chris - age 7
"Love is when your puppy licks your face even after you left him alone all day." Mary Ann - age 4
"I know my older sister loves me because she gives me all her old clothes and has to go out and buy new ones." Lauren - age 4
"When you love somebody, your eyelashes go up and down and little stars come out of you." Karen - age 7
"Love is when Mommy sees Daddy on the toilet and she doesn't think it's gross." Mark - age 6
"You really shouldn't say 'I love you' unless you mean it. But if you mean it, you should say it a lot. People forget." Jessica - age 8​

Μεταξύ άλλων, από εδώ. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 27, 2009)

Από μια γρήγορη ματιά που έριξα στο ελληνικό, κατάλαβα ότι ήταν μετάφραση, επειδή δεν είναι πολύ πετυχημένη.


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2009)

*haute cuisine & fancy restaurants*​


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 15, 2009)

*Ξέρω τι δώρο θέλω να μου πάρετε τα Χριστούγεννα*


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2009)

Εγώ προτείνω να πάρετε εμένα εκείνο το κουτάκι που του βάζεις ένα πενηντάλεπτο και σου δίνει ρέστα δύο πενηντάευρα.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 16, 2009)

Σήμερα, στον 105,5 οι Ανανδρανιστάκης-Χερουβείμ, στην εκπομπή _Λαθραναγνώστες_, σχολίαζαν το «Έθνος» που έχει -μια άθλια πραγματικά- προσφορά, κάθε βδομάδα δίνει μια καραμπίνα στους αναγνώστες του, οπότε λέει ο εις εκ των δύο:
_Ο Μπόμπολας, είναι σοσιαλιστής και εξοπλίζει το λαό! Κάθε βδομάδα μια καραμπίνα, μας κάνει 52 το χρόνο, σε 10 χρόνια θα έχει φτιάξει πολιτοφυλακή!
Θα βγουν στους δρόμους τραγουδώντας “Avanti *Bobola* ,.. bandiera rossa...”_

Ήμουν και στο τραίνο και με κοίταγαν περίεργα που γέλαγα μόνη μου..


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 24, 2010)

*Ζητείται αποκρυπτογράφος*

Εδώ μιλάει μια ψυχοθεραπεύτρια και περιγράφει πώς προσέγγισε έναν πελάτη της που ήταν αρχικά πολύ διστακτικός σχετικά με την ψυχοθεραπεία:

Initially I found myself, my own wanting to prove the value of therapy to him, because he had kind of a reservation about coming in. So I noticed myself kind of getting caught in that same, well, let's have a plan and let's focus on something. And then my own anxiety around him saying, "Well, I'm not sure if this is really helpful," and then cutting back to every second week. And then we really addressed, in a very visceral way, his experience of needing to prove something constantly and always failing, and just the sense he got as a child of how much his sense of self was about producing something creative, and there was a grief that came when he felt into how much that's run his life. And I think it shifted from the head, and both of us trying to have a plan about what we were going to do next, into really just a felt sense of, like I said, his grief around being run by that and constantly failing and falling short. And I think the poignancy of him actually feeling the rawness of that place both engendered trust in the process and in me. Then I noticed this part in him that triggered the same part of me of, "Okay, then what's next? What do we do with this?" And he'll often say that. And I want to have an answer. And really, I'm not sure.​Αν η κυρία είναι πάντα τόσο σαφής όταν μιλάει, εγώ έχω να πω μόνο Good Luck στους πελάτες της. Προς το παρόν εγώ πρέπει να το υποτιτλίσω. Αυτό είναι το ugly face του υποτιτιλισμού, να προσπαθείς να βγάλεις νόημα όταν κάποιος μιλάει έτσι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 24, 2010)

Συγγνώμη, δεν αντέχω, πρέπει να γράψω και την επόμενη φράση της κυρίας. Ακριβώς και κατά λέξη:
And there's that part in me that I have that part that it's pulling on that wants to make sure that I'm giving him results, or that this is a value for him.​


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 30, 2010)

Όλοι οι χρήστες του Facebook θα αναγνωρίσουν κάποιους γνωστούς τους (ή τον εαυτό τους;) στους τύπους που περιγράφονται στο ξεκαρδιστικό How to Suck at Facebook.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 7, 2010)

Συνέβη σε κινηματογράφο του Mall χτες το βράδυ: 
Τελειώνουν τα trailers και αρχίζει η ταινία. Και ξαφνικά, αντί για το Up in the Air που υποτίθεται ότι θα βλέπαμε, αρχίζει να προβάλλεται μια άλλη ταινία. Οι θεατές παραμένουν αμήχανοι, μερικοί ψιθυρίζουν μεταξύ τους. Δίπλα μου μια ώριμη κυρία αρχίζει να φωνάζει στον άντρα της "Σε λάθος ταινία μ' έφερες!" Εγώ αρχίζω να αμφιβάλλω αν έβγαλα εισιτήρια για τη σωστή ταινία. Το ζεύγος σηκώνεται και βγαίνει από την αίθουσα. Μετά από 2-3 λεπτά, τα φώτα ανάβουν και μετά από άλλα 2-3 λεπτά αρχίζει η σωστή ταινία. Η κυρία επανέρχεται στη θέση της και με πληροφορεί ότι με δική της παρέμβαση έβαλαν τη σωστή ταινία, δεν είχαν πάρει χαμπάρι.

Μετά διαπίστωσα ότι η λάθος ταινία ήταν το Where The Wild Things Are, που παίζεται στην ίδια αίθουσα τις μεσημεριανές ώρες. Ο τεχνικός προφανώς δεν πρόσεξε ότι είχε περάσει το απόγευμα και είχε έρθει το βράδυ.


----------



## SBE (Feb 7, 2010)

Ή μπορεί να κόλλησε το ρολόι και να έκανε reset. Δεν έχουν αυτοματοποιηθεί οι προβολές;

Αν και για να λέμε την αλήθεια, έχοντας δει το Up in the Air θα προτιμούσα να έβλεπα το Where The Wild Things Are. 

Στο σινεμά που πηγαίνω συνήθως πρέπει να πηγαίνουν κι όλοι οι χαμένοι στο διάστημα και να εργάζονται ταξιθέτες εξίσου χαμένοι στο διάστημα, σε πάρα πολλές ταινίες με το που ξεκινάει η ταινία δυο-τρεις φεύγουν. Δε νομίζω να είναι άποψη για την ταινία η αποχώρηση.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 5, 2010)

Όταν ο κάθε άσχετος δημοσιογραφεί στην μπλογκόσφαιρα:







Edit: Τώρα το έχουν διορθώσει, αλλά το αδιάψευστο screenshot αποδεικνύει ότι είναι κακό πράγμα να γράφεις ακόμα και το "ποιος γιορτάζει σήμερα" χωρίς να κάνεις λίγη έρευνα πρώτα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 9, 2010)

Από τον Forrest Gump/Νίκο Ζαχαριάδη στην Athens Voice:
*Από πού κι ως πού τα μάτια της Τζούλιας διαφημίζουν καζίνο; Έχουν καμία σχέση το ένα με το άλλο;*
Φυσικά. Στο καζίνο κερδίζεις χρήματα. Τα οποία μπορείς να διαθέσεις για να πλησιάσεις μετά την _Τζούλια_, να τη βγάλεις έξω και αν όλα πάνε καλά να κάνετε σεξ. Και πώς λέγεται λαϊκά το σεξ; «Βγάζω τα μάτια μου»! Ιδού λοιπόν η σχέση του καζίνο με τα μάτια της Τζούλιας: αιτίου και αποτελέσματος.​


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 3, 2010)

Σχόλιο αναγνώστη των Νέων στην είδηση της τιμωρίας της ομάδας μπάσκετ του Ολυμπιακού με 9 αγωνιστικές για τα περσινά επεισόδια:

καλα ρε παιδια η μαμα τους πηρε ενα παιχνηδη να πεζουνε τα παιδια και αυτη το ιδαν παραγωντες του αθλητισμου ρε αγγελοπουλοι παρτε το κουβαδακι σας και πηγενεται σε καμια παραλια να πεξεται και αφηστε της δηλωσης καιτων ξεσηκομο τον πητσηρικαδων μην το πεζεται κοκαλης στη θεση του κοκαλη ο θρηνος θελη αλλα κολπα [αγορα διαιτιτων-εσακε] και αλλα για να παρη αγωνα αλιως θα παραμηνη παντα θρηνος.


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 3, 2010)

Επίτηδες το έκανε;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 3, 2010)

Porkcastle said:


> Επίτηδες το έκανε;


Μπα, δεν νομίζω. Μάλλον έτσι είναι τα ελληνικά του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2010)

Μα γιατί παίζετε με τον πόνο μας, εμάς των γαύρων; Σκληρόκαρδες γυναίκες!!!

Και να δω ποιος θα μου το διορθώσεi σε εμών ή ημών... 

*Edit:* Επισημαίνω για όσους δεν ξέρουν από αθλητικά ότι ο σχολιαστής είναι ολοφάνερο ότι ΔΕΝ ανήκει στον τιμημένο ερυθρόλευκο λαό. Οι δικοί μας, ως γνωστόν, είναι επιστήμονες.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2010)

Κουίζ: Σε ποια σούπερ-σταρ ανήκουν αυτά τα πόδια;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2010)

Κάποιος με ρώταγε αν υπάρχουν στραβά γόνατα... 

Ψηλή είναι. Σιγκούρνι Γουίβερ; Τζούλια Ρόμπερτς;


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 16, 2010)

Ψηλή δεν ξέρω αν είναι, μεγάλο νούμερο παπούτσι πάντως φοράει σίγουρα...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2010)

Δεν είναι ούτε η Σιγκούρνι, ούτε η Τζούλια. Άλλη υπόθεση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2010)

Πάντως, το κουίζ δεν έχει τρελή συμμετοχή... Μήπως να έδινες κανά χιντ και να διπλασίαζες τα βραβεία; 

Και ψηλή είναι... αλλιώς γιατί με μπαλαρίνες;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2010)

Χμμ... Δεν έβαλα βραβείο, αυτό φταίει, λες;


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 16, 2010)

Θα τολμούσα να πω καμιά Αντζελίνα ή Κίντμαν, αλλά από την άλλη με προβληματίζει το ντύσιμο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Χμμ... Δεν έβαλα βραβείο, αυτό φταίει, λες;


Α, δεν το πρόσεξα... Οπότε δεν αρκεί να το διπλασιάσεις, θα πρέπει να το τριπλασιάσεις τουλάχιστον...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2010)

JimAdams said:


> Θα τολμούσα να πω καμιά Αντζελίνα ή Κίντμαν, αλλά από την άλλη με προβληματίζει το ντύσιμο!


We have a winner! Μη σε προβληματίζει το ντύσιμο, είναι η Αντζελίνα. 
.


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 16, 2010)

Νοικοκυρά σε απόγνωση-στυλ. 

A big thanks to the Academy.....


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2010)

Και ολόκληρη η φωτογραφία:


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 16, 2010)

Ομολογώ οτι η κροπαρισμένη φώτο την αδίκησε λίγο....


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2010)

Δεν την αδίκησε ακριβώς, μάλλον τράβηξε το βλέμμα σ' αυτά που φαίνονται. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι κρυμμένα. Άλλη μια φωτογραφία όπου αν "κροπάρουμε" το χέρι της, το θέαμα είναι σχεδόν ανατριχιαστικό. Ομολογουμένως, έχει γίνει σαν σκελετός τελευταία.


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2010)

Άλλος ένας θρύλος ιπποβαθμίζεται, μια φαντασίωση ιπποβιβάζεται (πολύ πεζή φαντάζει με τις μπαλαρίνες). 
Ανιππόφορη είναι πια, τέτοια απομυθοποίηση!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2010)

Και το *ιπποσιτισμένη *πού το βάζεις;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 16, 2010)

Στο σωστό νήμα, φυσικά!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 8, 2011)

*How to use Google Translator and make the garbage produced presentable.*

Από το μπλογκ του Mox.


----------



## Costas (Feb 6, 2011)

Ωραίο σκοινάκι!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 5, 2011)

Α-Π-Α-Ι-Χ-Τ-Ο! :)


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 5, 2011)

Είχα μείνει μα#$%^&& μέχρι που είδα πως ... όχι, δεν θα βάλω spoiler, δείτε το μέχρι τέλους.


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2011)

Και το υπέροχο πρωτότυπο, σε εκτέλεση με χορωδία:
_Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring_ is the English title of the 10th movement of the cantata Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben, BWV 147 composed by Johann Sebastian Bach.






Στο εξής θα το ακούω και θα σκέφτομαι γιαπωνέζικη φύση (χωρίς ραδιενέργεια).


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 7, 2011)

Χωρισμός Πασχαλίδη-Ζούνη...μετά το τραγουδάκι συνεχίζεται ο διάλογος...


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 10, 2011)

Προσθήκη nickel:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taylor_Mali


----------



## stathis (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 11, 2011)

Μου τα θύμισαν τελευταία και έχω λιώσει στα γέλια. Claymation με διαλόγους από συνεντεύξεις ανυποψίαστων Βρετανών. Creature Comforts η σειρούλα, τα περισσότερα είναι στο γιουτιούμπ.

Το αγαπημένο μου:

Creature Comforts - Being a bird


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 7, 2011)

*How NOT to get a second date (but maybe a restraining order): Banker's 1,615 word email to woman who didn't call him back *


It all starts out so simply - boy meets girl at the Philharmonic, boy asks girl to go on date, date does not go well, girl ignores boy's incessant calls and psychotic emails, girl gets fed up and posts 1,615 word email on internet, email goes viral.
Beware the perils of dating in the 21st Century, as one New Yorker found out when she agreed to go on a - what she deemed 'horrific' - date with an investment banker called Mike.
When Lauren didn't call Mike back, he felt the only course of action was to Google stalk her to find an email address and proceed to write a lengthy letter as to why she should agree to a second date.
Lauren was so appalled by the point-by-point reasons as to how she supposedly led Mike on, that she posted the letter on the internet. *
Hi Lauren,*

*I’m disappointed in you. I’m disappointed that I haven’t gotten a response to my voicemail and text messages.*

*FYI, I suggest that you keep in mind that emails sound more impersonal, harsher, and are easier to misinterpret than in-person or phone communication. After all, people can’t see someone’s body language or tone of voice in an email. I’m not trying to be harsh, patronizing, or insulting in this email. I’m honest and direct by nature, and I’m going to be that way in this email. By the way, I did a Google search, so that’s how I came across your email.*

*I assume that you no longer want to go out with me. (If you do want to go out with me, then you should let me know.) I suggest that you make a sincere apology to me for giving me mixed signals. I feel led on by you.*

*Things that happened during our date include, but are not limited to, the following:*

*- You played with your hair a lot. A woman playing with her hair is a common sign of flirtation. You can even do a Google search on it. When a woman plays with her hair, she is preening. I’ve never had a date where a woman played with her hair as much as you did. In addition, it didn’t look like you were playing with your hair out of nervousness.*

*- We had lots of eye contact during our date. On a per-minute basis, I’ve never had as much eye contact during a date as I did with you.*

*- You said, 'It was nice to meet you' at the end of our date. A woman could say this statement as a way to show that she isn’t interested in seeing a man again or she could mean what she said–that it was nice to meet you. The statement, by itself, is inconclusive.*

*- We had a nice conversation over dinner. I don’t think I’m being delusional in saying this statement.*

*In my opinion, leading someone on (i.e., giving mixed signals) is impolite and immature. It’s bad to do that.*

*Normally, I would not be asking for information if a woman and I don’t go out again after a first date. However, in our case, I’m curious because I think our date went well and that there is a lot of potential for a serious relationship. Of course, it’s difficult to predict what would happen, but I think there is a lot of potential for a serious relationship developing between us one day (or least there was before your non-response to my voicemail and text messages).*

*I think we should go out on a second date. In my opinion, our first date was good enough to lead to a second date.*

*Why am I writing you? Well, hopefully, we will go out again. Even if we don’t, I gain utility from expressing my thoughts to you. In addition, even if you don’t want to go out again, I would like to get feedback as to why you wouldn’t want to go again. Normally, I wouldn’t ask a woman for this type of feedback after a first date, but this is an exception given I think we have a lot of potential.*

*If you don’t want to go again, then apparently you didn’t think our first date was good enough to lead to a second date. Dating or a relationship is not a Hollywood movie. It’s good to keep that in mind. In general, I thought the date went well and was expecting that we would go out on a second date.*

*If you’re not interested in going out again, then I would have preferred if you hadn’t given those mixed signals. I feel led on. We have a number of things in common. I’ll name a few things: First, we’ve both very intelligent. Second, we both like classical music so much that we go to classical music performances by ourselves. In fact, the number one interest that I would want to have in common with a woman with whom I’m in a relationship is a liking of classical music. I wouldn’t be seriously involved with a woman if she didn’t like classical music. You said that you’re planning to go the NY Philharmonic more often in the future. As I said, I go to the NY Philharmonic often. You’re very busy. It would be very convenient for you to date me because we have the same interests. We already go to classical music performances by ourselves. If we go to classical music performances together, it wouldn’t take any significant additional time on your part. 
*
*According to the internet, you’re 33 or 32, so, at least from my point of view, we’re a good match in terms of age. I could name more things that we have in common, but I’ll stop here. I don’t understand why you apparently don’t want to go out with me again. We have numerous things in common. I assume that you find me physically attractive. If you didn’t find me physically attractive, then it would have been irrational for you to go out with me in the first place. After all, our first date was not a blind date. 
*
*You already knew what I looked like before our date. Perhaps, you’re unimpressed that I manage my family’s investments and my own investments. Perhaps, you don’t think I have a 'real' job. Well, I’ve done very well as an investment manager. I’ve made my parents several millions of dollars. That’s real money. That’s not monopoly money. In my opinion, if I make real money, it’s a real job. Donald Trump’s children work for his company. Do they have 'real' jobs? I think so. George Soros’ sons help manage their family investments. Do they have 'real' jobs? I think so. 
*
*In addition, I’m both a right-brain and left-brain man, given that I’m both an investment manager and a philosopher/writer. That’s a unique characteristic; most people aren’t like that. I’ve never been as disappointed and sad about having difficulty about getting a second date as I am with you. I’ve gone out with a lot of women in my life. (FYI, I’m not a serial dater. Sometimes, I’ve only gone out with a woman for one date.) People don’t grow on trees. I hope you appreciate the potential we have.*

*Am I sensitive person? Sure, I am. I think it’s better to be sensitive than to be insensitive. There are too many impolite, insensitive people in the world.*

*I suggest that we continue to go out and see what happens. Needless to say, I find you less appealing now (given that you haven’t returned my messages) than I did at our first date. However, I would be willing to go out with you again. I’m open minded and flexible and am willing to give you the benefit of the doubt. I wish you would give me the benefit of the doubt too. 
*
*If you don’t want to go out again, in my opinion, you would be making a big mistake, perhaps one of the biggest mistakes in your life. If you don’t want to go out again, then you should have called to tell me so. Even sending a text message would have been better than nothing. In my opinion, not responding to my messages is impolite, immature, passive aggressive, and cowardly. I spent time, effort, and money meeting you for dinner. Getting back to me in response to my messages would have been a reasonable thing for you to do. In addition, you arrived about 30 minutes late for our date. I’m sure you wouldn’t like it if a man showed up thirty minutes late for a first date with you.*

*If you’re concerned that you will hurt my feelings by providing specific information about why you don’t want to go with me again, well, my feelings are already hurt. I’m sad and disappointed about this situation. If you give information, at least I can understand the situation better. I might even learn something that is beneficial.*

*If you don’t want to go out again, that I request that you call me and make a sincere apology for leading me on (i.e., giving me mixed signals). In my opinion, you shouldn’t act that way toward a man and then not go out with him again. It’s bad to play with your hair so much and make so much eye contact if you’re not interested in going out with me again. I have tried to write this email well, but it’s not perfect. Again, I’m not trying to be harsh, insulting, patronizing, etc. I’m disappointed, sad, etc. 
*
*I would like to talk to you on the phone. I hope you will call me back at xxx-xxx-xxxx (if it’s inconvenient for you to talk on the phone when you read this email, you can let me know via email that you are willing to talk on the phone and I’ll call you). If you get my voicemail, you can a leave a message and I can call you back. Even if you don’t want to go out again, I would appreciate it if you give me the courtesy of calling me and talking to me. Yes, you might say things that hurt me, but my feelings are already hurt. 
*
*Sending me an email response (instead of talking on the phone) would better than no response at all, but I think it would be better to talk on the phone. Email communication has too much potential for misinterpretation, etc.*

*Best, Mike

*Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ord-email-woman-didnt-back.html#ixzz1fsGlHGeo​


----------



## crystal (Dec 7, 2011)

Θεουλάκι μου, που λέει και μια ψυχή...
Και φυσικά να μην ξεχνάμε τον κορυφαίο, ανυπέρβλητο, τιτανοτεράστιο Dimitris the Greek. Σίγουρα το έχουμε ξαναποστάρει κάπου εδώ μέσα...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 7, 2011)

crystal said:


> Σίγουρα το έχουμε ξαναποστάρει κάπου εδώ μέσα...


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...nded-in-my-email&p=42705&viewfull=1#post42705


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2012)

*Surprise Dance on Finnair Flight to celebrate India's Republic Day*


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## Alexandra (Feb 18, 2012)

Αυτό μού είχε ξεφύγει όταν είχε δημοσιευτεί, το ανακάλυψα σήμερα και έχω πέσει κάτω από τα γέλια. Διαβάστε και τα σχόλια από κάτω:

http://www.lifo.gr/team/bitsandpieces/24588


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2012)

Η κριτική του Μήτση (να συμφωνήσω και μια φορά με τον Μήτση!):

ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ ΑΦΕΛΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΛΟΚΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΓΛΥΚΑΝΑΛΑΤΑ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΛΙΣΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΚΟΤΕΧΝΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ (Η… ΜΠΕΖΟΚΑΦΕ ΑΠΟΧΡΩΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΩΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΩΝ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΜΠΟΛΙΓΟΥΝΤ), Η ΤΑΙΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΛΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΘΑΥΜΑΣΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ "ΨΥΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΡΚΑ", ΤΗΣ ΠΙΟ CULT ΣΤΙΓΜΗΣ ΣΤΗ ΦΙΛΜΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΠΑΝΑΚΑΜΨΑΝΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ '70S ΣΚΗΝΟΘΕΤΗ ("Ο ΔΙΧΑΣΜΟΣ", "ΠΑΠΑΦΛΕΣΣΑΣ", "ΤΟ ΑΓΚΙΣΤΡΙ").
http://www.athinorama.gr/cinema/data/movies/?id=10002723&selTab=0

Αλλά 29 αναγνώστες του Αθηνοράματος έδωσαν στην ταινία 3 στα 5 αστεράκια. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που πάνε και βλέπουν Ερρίκο Ανδρέου αντί να κάθονται σπίτι τους και να βλέπουν Αντένα!


----------



## daeman (Feb 18, 2012)

...
You got the wrong superhero; you don't need the Etymologyman...


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2012)

Λόγω τιμής, κάπως έτσι κάνω κι εγώ κάθε φορά που διαβάζω τα νούμερα για την Ελλάδα.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 22, 2012)

Δείτε τι συμβαίνει όταν ένα σάιτ (και μάλιστα "έγκυρου" δημοσιογράφου) κλέβει ανερυθρίαστα ένα άλλο σάιτ:

http://www.lifo.gr/team/bitsandpieces/29089

Σημείωση: Τα εισαγωγικά στο "έγκυρου" μπήκαν για τον λόγο που υποψιάζεστε, και όχι από εισαγωγικομανία.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 22, 2012)

Χαχαχαχαχα! Διαβολικό! Εκτός του ότι καλά του έκανε, θα είχε πλάκα να έβαζε και τίποτα άλλο, π.χ. σήμερα ο Ζυγός προέβλεψε ότι ο ιδιοκτήτης του ενικού θα φάει παντόφλα, κτλ


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 22, 2012)

Καλό. Αυτή είναι παλιά τακτική στο Ίντερνετ, που είναι γνωστό ότι ευδοκιμούν οι αρθροκλέφτες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 22, 2012)

Αυτή είναι παλιά γνωστή τακτική όπου πέφτει κλέψιμο (λεξικά και εγκυκλοπαίδειες, χάρτες, σκακιστικές αναλύσεις ;))...


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2012)

Από το μπλογκ του Γιάννη Χάρη:







Θα το προσθέσω και στο πρώτο μήνυμα του γνωστού νήματος...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 24, 2012)

Από το ιστολόγιο του Mox, για την ακρίβεια: http://mox.ingenierotraductor.com/2011/09/obsessive-compulsive-grammar-disorder.html


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2012)

Straight metaphors can be funny too.

*High School Analogies: The 15 Funniest Metaphors Created By Teen Writers *
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/03/08/high-school-analogies-20-_n_1332745.html?ref=teen


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 10, 2012)

Για το Σπιτόσκυλο σάς έχω μιλήσει και άλλοτε. Πολλές φορές, διαβάζοντας τα ποστ του, δεν μπορώ να κρατήσω τα γέλια μου. 

Ορίστε τι γράφει για την υπάλληλο του ΙΚΑ Καλλιθέας που έχτισε ένα σπιτάκι με τον τίμιο ιδρώτα του προσώπου της, αλλά και για κάποιον που δημοσίευσε μια φοβερά ελκυστική αγγελία για να πουλήσει το σπίτι του:

http://www.spitoskylo.gr/2012/03/10/ika_thieves/
http://www.spitoskylo.gr/2012/02/22/moschato/


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2012)

Βιντεάκι που άρεσε στον Μπασάρ Άσαντ. Γιατί άραγε;


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 15, 2012)

Μας το είπε ο ίδιος ότι του άρεσε; ;)


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2012)

Να σας διαφωτίσω, αν και το θέμα είναι βαρετό, μόνο το βιντεάκι αξίζει.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/vid...alent-assad-emails-video?INTCMP=ILCNETTXT3487
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2012/mar/14/assad-emails-lift-lid-inner-circle


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 15, 2012)

Εμένα που έχω αρχίσει να αποκτώ πιο ξινή στάση (είναι η αόρατη εκδίκηση αυτών που κατηγορώ ;) ) γιατί μου φαίνεται συνδυασμός αστείου και προπαγάνδας; Το αστείο δεν μου κάθεται καλά με τόση αιματοχυσία στη Συρία, το "επικοινωνιακό" πια με έχει κουράσει όσο κι αν αποδέχομαι ότι είναι κάτι σύνηθες σε τέτοιες περιστάσεις.

Σόρρυ που το χαλάω κάπως...


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2012)

Μου άρεσε.


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2012)

Προσπαθώ να ξεθάψω τα visual puns (ή typographic puns) που δημοσίευε το Playboy ένα φεγγάρι. Δεν ξέρω αν αποτέλεσαν την έμπνευση για τα emoticons. Ενέπνευσαν πάντως τους δημιουργούς αυτού του βίντεο:

*Word as Image*








Πολλά γραφιστικά παιχνίδια με γράμματα, εδώ:
http://cs.sru.edu/~ddailey/svg/GeometricAccessibility.html


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 20, 2012)

Ελπίζω να μην κομίζω πάλι γλαύκα εις Αθήνας. Όπως και να έχει, το βρήκα διασκεδαστικό.

Do You Feel Confident About Your English Pronunciation? Try this.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 20, 2012)

Το έχουμε συζητήσει πρόσφατα. Αν και απ' ό,τι βλέπω είναι ελαφρώς παραλλαγμένο το ποίημα στο link σου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 24, 2012)

Όλος ο γερμανόφωνος ιστοχώρος βοά με την είδηση ότι, σε απονομή μεταλλίων σε διεθνείς αγώνες σκοποβολής στο Κουβέιτ, οι διοργανωτές έπαιξαν προς τιμή της νικήτριας Μαρίας Ντιμιτριένκο, από το Καζακστάν, αντί του εθνικού ύμνου ένα μουσικό κομμάτι από την ταινία Μπόρατ (εκείνο που λέει ότι «οι πόρνες του Καζακστάν είναι οι πιο καθαρές της περιοχής, αν εξαιρέσουμε βέβαια το Τουρκμενιστάν»). Ακολούθησαν οι λογικά αναμενόμενες διαμαρτυρίες και οι διοργανωτές (που έκαναν λάθος και με τον ύμνο της Σερβίας) ζήτησαν συγγνώμη... (από το Stern).

Πάντως δεν μπόρεσα να επιβεβαιώσω την είδηση σε αγγλόφωνο ιστότοπο.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 24, 2012)

'Kazakhstan's prostitutes cleanest in the region': Shocking blunder as athlete is forced to endure Borat's mock national anthem at medal ceremony

[video=youtube;wrFSdeMqwi8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wrFSdeMqwi8[/video]


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 25, 2012)

*ΤΖΟΥΛΙΑ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑΤΟΥ - ΔΗΜΟΣΘΕΝΗΣ ΒΕΡΓΗΣ*

*Κοινή συμφωνία και προγραμματικές δηλώσεις*

*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ*


Μετά από εξαντλητικές ιδεολογικές διαβουλεύσεις 15 ημερών και παρουσίας (sic) της επιτροπής εκλογικού αγώνα του κόμματος των Oικολόγων του Δημοσθένη Βεργή επετεύχθη η ιστορικής πολιτικής σημασίας συνεργασία με την αγωνίστρια σταρ Τζούλια Αλεξανδράτου που συμμετέχει στα ψηφοδέλτια του κόμματος στη Β' περιφέρεια Αθηνών και δέσμευση του προέδρου *να αναλάβει το υπουργείο Πολιτισμού.*

Συμφωνήσαν σε κοινό πρόγραμμα που περιλαμβάνει, μεταξύ άλλων, τα παρακάτω:

1. Η Τζούλια Αλεξανδράτου αναλαμβάνει την διαγραφή του χρέους της Ελλάδος μετά από τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχε με το Στρος Καν
2. Πλήρη ακύρωση των μνημονίακων συμβάσεων
3. Οι ερωτικές συνευρέσεις των ζευγαριών στα ξενοδοχεία θα επιδοτούνται από το ελληνικό δημόσιο
4. Όλα τα φάρμακα που αφορούν την ανδρική στύση θα παραχωρούνται δωρεάν από το υπουργείο υγείας
5. Όχι στον κοινωνικό και σεξουαλικό ρατσισμό (συμμετοχή ειδικών ομάδων στα ψηφοδέλτια)
6. Τα δάση ανήκουν στα δέντρα και στα άγρια ζώα
7. Άδεια παραμονής και εργασίας σε όλους τους μετανάστες
8. Όχι στην (sic) συσσίτια και την ελεημοσύνη, καταργούν την υπερηφάνεια και την ιστορία του λαού μας.
9. Να χαρισθεί η ανεκμετάλλευτη γη σε ακτήμονες
10. Αποποινικοποίηση των ναρκωτικών
11. Να χαριστούν όλα τα χρέη των ανέργων από τις τράπεζες την εφορία και το ΙΚΑ
12. Δωρεάν ρεύμα νερό και συγκοινωνίες
13. Δωρεάν παιδεία και υγεία
14. Αξιοκρατία και δουλειά και για όλους τους νέους
15. Δικαίωμα και συμμετοχή στον πολιτισμό όλων των κοινωνικών ομάδων με πρωταγωνιστή το ταλέντο τους και όχι το πολιτικό και σεξουαλικό μέσον
16. Λευτεριά στους αγωνιστές που βρίσκονται στις φυλακές


Οικολόγοι Ελλάδος - Μαυρομιχάλη 116 ΑΘΗΝΑ 114 72
Επικοινωνία τηλ 2103627740 - 6974790046 

Από εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2012)

...
*Ο Κολοκοτρώνης στο... κεντρικό δελτίο ειδήσεων του MEGA 

*






Μέρες που είναι, ας φανταστούμε τι θα γινόταν αν υπήρχε MEGA τον καιρό του '21 (ας πούμε π.χ. βραδινό δελτίο μετά την εισβολή του Ιμπραήμ στον Μoριά) :

Τρέμη. 
«Και ενώ η παγκόσμια κατάσταση είναι τόσο δύσκολη, υπάρχουν ακόμα κάποιοι αμετανόητοι που εξακολουθούν να στεναχωρούν τον πολυχρονεμένο μας σουλτάνο, που ο γιαραμπής να μας κόβει χρόνια και να του δίνει μέρες».

Πρετεντέρης:
 «Όχι μόνο αυτό, Όλγα. Ενώ όλες οι υγιείς δυνάμεις του τόπου, κοτζαμπάσηδες-δεσποτάδες-καραβοκύρηδες έχουν πλέον αντιληφθεί πως η χώρα χρειάζεται ηρεμία και ανάπτυξη γιατί αλλιώς οι Οθωμανοί θα σηκωθούν να φύγουν και θα μας αφήσουν μόνους μας, αυτοί οι αλιτήριοι κατσαπλιάδες, αυτές οι μειοψηφίες έχουν το θράσος να απειλούν τους νοικοκυραίους».

Τσίμας: 
«Έχεις δίκιο, Γιάννη. Μάλιστα έμαθα πως αυτές οι περιθωριακές ομάδες κουκουλοφόρων – φουστανελοφόρων έχουν επικεφαλής έναν τύπο Κολοκοτρώνη, κάπως έτσι, που έχει το θράσος να απειλεί με βία, φωτιά και τσεκούρι, την φιλήσυχη πλειοψηφία που την αποκαλεί προσκυνημένη».

 Καψής: 
«Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λέτε τόση ώρα, όμως το αδελφάκι μου που είναι μέγας δραγουμάνος του Μεγάλου Βεζίρη στην Ιστανμπούλ μου είπε πως αυτός ο …κοτρώνης και τα άλλα μπουμπούκια εξτρεμιστές Παπαφλέσσας και λοιποί είναι η αιτία που η Υψηλή Πύλη μάς έχει στην μπούκα».

 Τρέμη:
«Σωστά, Μανώλη. Όμως έχουμε τον ίδιο τον τρομοκράτη στο τηλέφωνο να τον ανακρίνουμε. Κύριε Κολοκοτρώνη, με ακούτε; (Στα παράθυρα γύρω από την Τρέμη οι άλλοι τρεις κάνουν μορφασμούς απέχθειας).

 Κολοκοτρώνης:
«Συμπαθάτε με, δεν σας γρικώ καλά γιατί εδώ είμαστε έξω στον αέρα και το αγιάζι, και πέφτουν και κουμπουριές πότε – πότε».

 Τρέμη:
«Πείτε μας, κ. Κολοκοτρώνη, πού βρήκατε το θράσος να αναστατώνετε τον τόπο και να παραβιάζετε την νομιμότητα; Αφού οι προύχοντες που μας κυβερνούν έχουν κάνει μνημόνιο με τον Ιμπραήμ, εσείς τώρα τι θέλετε;»

 Κολοκοτρώνης: (Μόλις πάει να πει μια συλλαβή, τον διακόπτει ο Πρετεντέρης).

 Πρετεντέρης: 
«Όλγα, για ρώτα τον κύριο σε παρακαλώ… γιατί εμείς όλοι είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να πληρώνουμε σήμερα τους συνδικαλισμούς και τις μαγκιές που έκανε στα Δερβενάκια και την Τριπολιτσά;»

Κολοκοτρώνης: (Πάει πάλι να μιλήσει, αλλά τον ξαναδιακόπτουν).

 Τρέμη: 
«Μη μιλάτε κύριε, ο Γιάννης είπε να σας ρωτήσω, δεν σας ρώτησα ακόμα. Για απαντήστε λοιπόν, πώς τολμάτε να σηκώνετε κεφάλι όχι μόνο στους Οθωμανούς αλλά και στους Ευρωπαίους. Η ιερά συμμαχία Αγγλία – Γαλλία – Αυστροουγγαρία – Ρωσία μάς είπε να κάτσουμε στα αυγά μας και να λέμε σφάξε μας αγά μου ν’ αγιάσουμε. Εσείς τι παριστάνετε, ξέρετε καλύτερα από όλους αυτούς;»

 Κολοκοτρώνης: (Πριν προλάβει να αρθρώσει λέξη, τον διακόπτει ο Καψής αυτή τη φορά).

 Καψής:
 «Εγώ ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει ποιο είναι το θέμα, όμως τώρα θυμήθηκα πως το αδελφάκι μού έγραψε τις προάλλες πως στο σεράι συζητιέται πολύ ότι πίσω από τις ταραχές είναι μια ύποπτη περιθωριακή οργάνωση που λέγεται φιλική εταιρεία. Αυτοί δεν σέβονται τίποτα, έχουν διώξει όλους τους επενδυτές... φανταστείτε πως είχε έρθει ένας σοβαρός λόρδος ονόματι Έλγιν που έδωσε μια ολόκληρη φούχτα λίρες για να πάρει κάτι παλιομάρμαρα ο κουτόφραγκος, και αυτοί οι αμετανόητοι προσπάθησαν να τον εμποδίσουν μαζί με κάτι ψευτοκουλτιουράδηδες κοραήδες και λοιπούς. Πάλι καλά που δεν τα κατάφεραν, γιατί η επένδυση αυτή δημιούργησε και θέσεις εργασίας, αυτούς που βοήθησαν να ξηλωθούν τα παλιομάρμαρα και αυτούς που τα φόρτωσαν στα καράβια του λόρδου».

 Τσίμας:
 «Να προσθέσω, Μανώλη, πως αυτοί οι περιθωριακοί κουρελήδες έχουν εκθέσει ανεπανόρθωτα τη χώρα στα ευρωπαϊκά ανακτοβούλια. Κύριε Κολοκοτρώνη, το ξέρετε πως εξαιτίας σας ολόκληρος κόμης Μέτερνιχ έχει βάλει την Ελλάδα στο στόχαστρο;»

 Κολοκοτρώνης: (Μόλις ανοίγει το στόμα του, τον διακόπτουν άλλη μια φορά).

 Πρετεντέρης:
 «Και σαν να μην έφταναν όλα αυτά, Παύλο, έχουμε τώρα και καινούριο φρούτο – τον επαναστατικό τουρισμό. Έχουν πλακώσει και αναρχικοί από το εξωτερικό, σαν να μην έφταναν οι δικοί μας. Κάτι Σανταρόζα, κάτι Μπάιρον και άλλα αποβράσματα. Μπάτε σκύλοι αλέστε γίναμε, κάνουμε και εισαγωγή ταραχοποιών.»

Τρέμη:
 «Μάλιστα, Γιάννη, όλοι αυτοί μαζί με τους δικούς μας κάνουν και καταλήψεις σε δημόσια κτίρια. Δες τι έγινε στα κάστρα απ’ όπου πέταξαν έξω τις νόμιμες αρχές, δες τι έγινε στο Μεσολόγγι και αλλού. Πώς θα προκόψει μετά από αυτά ο τόπος; Αν μας πετάξουν έξω από το γρόσι, ποιος θα φταίει μετά;»

Κολοκοτρώνης: (Έχει βαρεθεί που δεν τον αφήνουν να μιλήσει και έχει φύγει από την γραμμή, ακούγεται του-του).

Τρέμη:
 «Ορίστε θράσος. Μας έκλεισε το τηλέφωνο στα μούτρα μας. Εδώ του κάναμε την τιμή να τον ακούσουμε στο φιλόξενο δελτίο μας, να εκθέσει τις απόψεις του ελεύθερα και δημοκρατικά. Αλλά τι ξέρουν από δημοκρατία αυτοί οι τρομοκράτες. Ας αλλάξουμε τώρα θέμα, να πούμε για τις φιλανθρωπίες της πρέσβειρας καλής θέλησης Μπαρντίν Χανούμ Μπουρέκ που εγκαινίασε σήμερα νέα πτέρυγα στο Λεπροκομείο Σπιναλόγκα μαζί με τον βεζίρη αρρώστιας Λομπέρ Μπέη. Θυμίζουμε πως στις 11 στην Ανατροπή ο Γιάννης φιλοξενεί τους αρχιραγιάδες Μπενιζέλ, Τσαμάρ και Καρα Τζαφέρ για να ακούσουμε επιτέλους και μια υπεύθυνη φωνή.»

…ΤΟ ΣΕΝΑΡΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟ, ΚΑΘΕ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑΤΙΚΗ… 


Μου το έστειλαν στο ηλεταχυδρομείο, κυκλοφορεί μέρες τώρα σε πολλούς ιστότοπους και ιστολόγια (51.000 ευρήματα δίνει ο γκούγκλης).


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2012)

Μωρέ αν δεν ήταν ο Παλαιών Πατρών Γερμανός...

:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 25, 2012)

Θα έλεγα κάτι, αλλά δεν θέλω να βαρίνο τη συζήτηση...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 27, 2012)

Από τον Ασημώνη.


----------



## daeman (Mar 29, 2012)

Για να μην οφτοπικίσω άλλο σ' εκείνο το νήμα:


Themis said:


> Δαεμάνε, η τιτανομεγιστοτεράστια πλάκα είναι ότι οι Ποντίκηδες και οι Κατσούληδες είχαν έχθρα εξαιτίας ενός _τραυματισμού _από παρεξήγηση σε πανηγύρι της δεκαετίας του 1930. Κι επειδή εγώ ο άσχετος μπόμπιρας πρωτευουσιάνος εμπλεκόμουνα λόγω σογιών, είχα ρητή εντολή να μην περνάω από έναν δρόμο του χωριού στη δεκαετία του 1960, γιατί υπήρχε περίπτωση να με σκοτώσουν. Εγώ βέβαια δεν καταλάβαινα τίποτα και δεν θυμόμουνα Χριστό. Πέρασα και χαιρέτησα ευγενέστατα μια γριά, που είχε απομείνει μόνη κι έρμη, κι εκείνη με κοίταξε φαρμακερά, μπήκε στο σπίτι της και έκλεισε την πόρτα με πάταγο. 'Οποιος δεν έχει διαβάσει τον _Αστερίξ στην Κορσική_ δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει.



Τον _Αστερικάκη στην Κορσική_ θα εννοείς, Θέμη, ε; Δεν έχει γριές βέβαια, έχει όμως την πανταχού παρούσα γεροντία:


----------



## Elsa (Mar 29, 2012)

Εδώ τα εξηγεί όλα: όπου Φιλαληθίξ βάλτε Ποντίκηδες κι όπου Οκαταρινεταμπελατσιτσίξ βάλτε Κατσούληδες 
(Από τα καλύτερα τεύχη του Αστερίξ, κτγμ, μαζί με τους Βρετανούς)


----------



## daeman (Mar 29, 2012)

...
Κι εδώ τα εξηγούν από άλλη σκοπιά, γαλλιστί, τσι τσι!
Οι Λουκανικάκηδες και οι Οκαταρινεταμπελλατσιτσάκηδες, στον Αστερικάκη. 
Οι Φουρτουνάτσηδες τσι οι Βροντάτσηδες, στο Αλικάτσι. 

(O Catarineta Bella) Tchi Tchi - Tino Rossi


----------



## Themis (Mar 30, 2012)

Άψογη η τεκμηρίωσή σας, Δαεμάνε και Έλσα. Αρκεί να κατάλαβαν οι αναγνώστες ότι οι Φιλαληθίξ έχουν όλο το άδικο και οι Οκαταρινεταμπελατσιτσίξ όλο το δίκιο. Μη μπερδεύουμε κιόλας τη φανέλα με το σώβρακο!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 30, 2012)

Ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, το τραγούδι κυκλοφόρησε και στα ελληνικά, το πάλαι ποτέ που λένε. Δεν μπόρεσα να το βρω, δεν ξέρω ποιος το διασκεύασε, αλλά η μαμά μου το τραγουδάει "Ω Καταρινέτα μπέλα, τσι, τσι, όμορφη γλυκιά κοπέλα" και τα λοιπά.


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, το τραγούδι κυκλοφόρησε και στα ελληνικά, το πάλαι ποτέ που λένε. Δεν μπόρεσα να το βρω, δεν ξέρω ποιος το διασκεύασε, αλλά η μαμά μου το τραγουδάει "Ω Καταρινέτα μπέλα, τσι, τσι, όμορφη γλυκιά κοπέλα" και τα λοιπά.



Α μπράβο, Μελάνη! :)
Κι εγώ από τη μητέρα ενός φίλου είχα μάθει ότι το "(Ω Καταρινέτα μπέλα) Τσι Τσι" είναι τραγούδι - που το τραγουδούσε στα νιάτα της, το πάλαι ποτέ που είχε κυκλοφορήσει - και όπως το λες μας το τραγούδησε κι εκείνη, σ' ένα περιγιάλι του Κρητικού πελάγου, μεταξύ σαργού και ρακής. Ήταν όμως πολλή και πολλά καλή η ρακή, οπότε δεν θυμάμαι άλλους στίχους. 
Διακοπές, θέλω διακοπές!


----------



## bernardina (May 30, 2012)

Ψάχνοντας μια λέξη στο Forvo, τη λέξη μεν δεν τη βρήκα, βρήκα όμως αυτό 

που μου θύμισε αυτό (Βέβαια, θα μου αντιτείνει κανείς ότι το τελευταίο που τον απασχολεί όταν βλέπει την κοπέλα είναι η προφορά της, αλλά λέμε τώρα...) 


(_*Τσαρμπρούχεν,*_ που λέει και ο δικός μου)


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2012)

World's worst English ever? Αυτόν τον τίτλο δεν είναι που τον έχει καπαρώσει ο Πανταζής;


----------



## bernardina (May 30, 2012)

Αχ ναι καλέ, το είχα ξεχάσει το Πρέθλες!
Σπίτσλες λέμεεε! :clap::clap::clap::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2012)

Εδώ παραλίγο να ξεραθούν οι γλάστρες. Αυτά είναι πειστήρια ότι η Eurovision είναι ποιοτικότατη.


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2012)

Διασκέδασα πολύ με το γνωστό χιούμορ του Αύγουστου Κορτώ στο εκλογικό του αφήγημα σε δύο συνέχειες:

Έλαβον: γίδα βραστή (Μέρος πρώτο)
Έλαβον: γίδα βραστή (Μέρος δεύτερο)

Το σημείο όπου ξεκαρδίστηκα και ένιωσα σαν να μοιραζόμασταν ένα ιδιωτικό αστείο ήταν το σημείο όπου με εντυπωσίασε με τις γνώσεις του για τη διώνυμη ονομασία του αγριογούρουνου:

Διότι οι άνθρωποι είχαν βγει για κυνήγι, (κι όχι για μακελειό όπως νόμιζα) και στο κυνήγι είχαν πιάσει την περίφημη Sus scrofa, *που ενώ ακούγεται σαν επίπληξη σε αχώνευτη χοντρή που μιλάει στο σινεμά*, είναι στην πραγματικότητα το αγριογούρουνο.

Στα λατινικά _scrofa_ είναι η γουρούνα και _sus_ (ελληνικό _υς_ και _συς_) το γουρούνι.


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Στα λατινικά _scrofa_ είναι η γουρούνα και _sus_ (ελληνικό _υς_ και _συς_) το γουρούνι.


Άντε, τι μου λες!  http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2504-Η-νέα-συστερία!


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2012)

Αυτό το «Πού πας, Μήτσο;» ομολογώ ότι με συγκίνησε... Μητρόπουλος στα Νέα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 3, 2012)

24 πράγματα που υποπτεύονται οι άλλοι λαοί για τους Αμερικάνους.


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2012)

...
Από τη Βραζιλία, στο Ισραήλ:

The Voca People 







και στην Αθήνα:






The Voca People (Hebrew: ווקה פיפל‎) are an Israel-based ensemble performing vocal theater combining a cappella and beat box vocals to reproduce the sounds of an entire orchestra.
The Voca People claim to be aliens from another planet where the main method of communication is sounds. Dressed completely white in appearance except their lips, which are red, they float around in space in their ship, which is powered by nothing more than music. They arrive on Earth which has a great repertoire of music. They have performed in Spain, New York, Hungary, Italy, France, England, Israel and many other places. They incorporate the public into their songs and change or add bits depending on which country they are in (e.g. If they were in Spain they would perform songs in Spanish and incorporate the Spanish public into their performance.)
The creators, Lior Kalfon and Shai Fishman envisioned a group of performers dressed completely in white with red lips. The Voca People claim to come from the Planet Voca (somewhere behind the sun) where all communication is based on music and vocal expressions. Their motto is: "Life is music and music is life."


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2012)

Αγγελία για πώληση μεταχειρισμένου αυτοκινήτου, την οποία απόλαυσα ιδιαίτερα: http://www.car.gr/classifieds/cars/view/2522230/, αλλά δυστυχώς την διέγραψαν (όμως εγώ είχα προλάβει στο σνάπσοτ!).
Βέβαια οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως εκείνο το «Όποιος ξέρει από τζιπ… και του αρέσει να πηγαίνει στα χιόνια, αυτό είναι το εργαλείο που πρέπει να πάρει» που λέει δεν ισχύει με καμία κυβέρνηση, με τέτοια ζαντολάστιχα! (Όχι πως με νοιάζει κιόλας, αφού για σκι δεν πάω.)






Το αμάξι είναι λούλουδο, το βλέπετε πώς γυαλίζει στη φωτογραφία! ... Μιλάμε για μεγάλη ευκαιρία, "Παρφέ" που λέμε…
Όποιος ξέρει από τζιπ… και του αρέσει να πηγαίνει στα χιόνια, αυτό είναι το εργαλείο που πρέπει να πάρει...
Εγώ δεν πήγαινα στα χιόνια γιατί κρύωνα.
Άμα δεν κρύωνα όμως θα πήγαινα γιατί μ' αρέσουν.
Το κράτησα έναν χρόνο αλλά η κωλοκυβέρνηση με τους φόρους που έβαλε, τα τεκμήρια και κει που πήγε η βενζίνα, δεν με παίρνει άλλο να το κρατήσω.
Μην μασάτε πως έχει πρόβλημα το αμάξι και το δίνω τόσο φτηνά. Είναι αστέρι σάς λέω.
Το 'χω τουμπανιάσει αλλά δεν το 'χω σκίσει. Για καμιά βόλτα στο Κολωνάκι το χειμώνα και στην παραλία το καλοκαίρι το 'χα το έρμο. Άντε και σε κάνα γάμο καμιάς ξαδέρφης που το γυάλιζα και το στόλιζα.
Το μόνο χώμα που έχω πατήσει, είναι που πήγαινα μια μέρα στην Π.Ράλλη και έπεσε ένα σακί με κοκκινόχωμα από έναν γύφτο που πήγαινε μπροστά μου, έσπασε το σακί και χύθηκε το χώμα και το πάτησα.
Αλλιώς το αμάξι μόνο σε άσφαλτο έχει πατήσει. Είναι άστρωτο μιλάμε.
Επειδή είμαι μερακλής το έπλενα μόνος μου. Δεν το 'χω παει σε βούρτσα σε πλυντήριο. Μόνο hand made πλύσιμο έκανα και το σκούπιζα με πετσί που 'χα πάρει από το φανάρι στα Village στη Θηβών.
Έχω φέρει κι απ' την Αμερική που μένει μια ξαδέρφη της μάνας μου, πολλά έξτρα και του 'χω βάλει. Ελάτε να το δείτε από κοντά να καταλάβετε για τι διαμάντι μιλάμε.
Δυστυχώς δεν με παίρνει να το κρατήσω άλλο γιατί θα με σκίσει η εφορία με τα τεκμήρια. Δουλεύω μαύρα (κυρίως παίζω κάνα παράνομο στοίχημα και κερδίζω λεφτά) και δεν μπορώ να το καλύψω στη δήλωσή μου.
Πάρτε τηλέφωνο από τη 1 το μεσημέρι και μετά (που ξυπνάω) να πάμε να πιούμε έναν καφέ να το δείτε. 
Άμα έχετε whatsapp μπορώ να σας στείλω κι άλλες φωτογραφίες. Αλλά μόνο whatsapp γιατί μου 'κοψε το κινητό η vodafone και δεν μπορώ να στειλω ΜΜS
Παρακαλώ μόνο σοβαρές προτάσεις και τα λεφτά μετρητά.
Αποκρύψεις δεν σηκώνω.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 8, 2012)

αχ αχ αχ τι να πρωτοθαυμάσω; που το τουμπάνιασε αλλά δεν το έσκισε; (συγκρατημένος...)
που το μόνο χώμα που πάτησε ήταν από το σακί με το κοκκινόχωμα του γύφτου; (μετράει...)

"...και το σκούπιζα με πετσί που 'χα πάρει από το φανάρι στα Village στη Θηβών."

όλα τα λεφτά!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SBE (Jun 8, 2012)

"Δουλεύω μαύρα (κυρίως παίζω κάνα παράνομο στοίχημα και κερδίζω λεφτά) και δεν μπορώ να το καλύψω στη δήλωσή μου."
classic


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2012)

Εμένα μου άρεσε το προηγούμενο από αυτό που τσιτάρισε η SBE:

_*Δυστυχώς δεν με παίρνει να το κρατήσω άλλο γιατί θα με σκίσει η εφορία με τα τεκμήρια. *_


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 8, 2012)

μην την ψάχνετε, είναι όλα "παρφέ" που λένε... παρφέ με σιρόπι βύσσινο και κερασάκι.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Το κράτησα έναν χρόνο αλλά η κωλοκυβέρνηση με τους φόρους που έβαλε, τα τεκμήρια και κει που πήγε η βενζίνα, δεν με παίρνει άλλο να το κρατήσω.


Κωλοκυβέρνηση, ούτε ένα τετράλιτρο Γκραντ Τσερόκι δεν μπορείς να πάρεις μαύρο! Τι έκρυψα, μωρέ; Καμιά 60ριά χιλιάδες ευρώ έκρυψα. Άι να μου χαθείτε.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2012)

Αν πάντως δεν είναι απλώς "look SRT8" αλλά γνήσιο SRT8, τότε ο κυβισμός είναι 6100 κ.ε. Για να καταλάβετε δε πόσο ακριβό είναι ένα SRT8 στην πράξη, εδώ πουλιόταν καινούργιο πάνω από 90.000€.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 8, 2012)

Στην αγγελία γράφει 3700 cc πάντως...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2012)

Γι' αυτό το λέω.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2012)

Πωωω, τι έκανε ο Θεός!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 29, 2012)

Μόλις πέρασε ένα ταξί, που είχε την εξής διαφήμιση ολόγυρά του:

"Είσαι πτυχιούχος; Με 2 χρόνια μόνο, πτυχίο νομικής από βρετανικό πανεπιστήμιο, _ΧΧΧ*_ κολέγιο".

Άρχισαν οι εκπτώσεις στις επιστήμες. Σύντομα προβλέπω να βγάζουμε δικηγόρους και μετά από 6μηνα σεμινάρια.


* φυσικά δεν έγραφε ΧΧΧ αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό να γράψω το όνομα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 29, 2012)

Δεν νομίζω ότι λένε κάτι παράξενο. Ένας τρόπος να γίνεις solicitor στο ΗΒ (χοντρικά, δικηγόρος που αναλαμβάνει διεκπεραίωση διαφόρων υποθέσεων αλλά δεν έχει δικαίωμα παράστασης στο δικαστήριο), είναι να έχεις πτυχίο από οποιαδήποτε σχολή, να συμπληρώσεις 1 χρόνο εκπαίδευσης full time ή 2 χρόνια part time και μετά να κάνεις άλλα 2 χρόνια πρακτική σε γραφείο. Κάτι τέτοιο θα παίζει κι εκεί, μη νομίζεις, απλώς δεν το διευκρινίζουν.


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2012)

Όσο αστείο και να φαίνεται, όταν έκανα διδακτορικό το ΔΣ του πανεπιστημίου είχε μελετήσει τη δυνατότητα να δίνει πτυχία σε δύο χρόνια, με πρόγραμμα ταχείας εκμάθησης. Τα ταχύρρυθμα θα είχαν 30 ώρες διδασκαλίας τη βδομάδα και θα είχαν συνολικές διακοπές τέσσερεις εβδομάδες το χρόνο (Χριστούγεννα, Πάσχα και λίγο τον Αύγουστο). Τελικά δεν εφαρμόστηκε γιατί τους μήνυσαν από ΕΕ μεριά ότι δεν υπήρχε κανένας τρόπος να συμπεριλάβουν όλες τις απαιτούμενες ώρες διδασκαλίας και τα πτυχία δεν θα αναγνωρίζονταν. Τους είχαν πει επίσης να αυξήσουν τις ώρες διδασκαλίας στα υπάρχοντα προγράμματα για να συμμορφωθούν με τις οδηγίες της ΕΕ. 

Αλλά αυτό που είδες δεν είναι τέτοια περίπτωση. Το λέει ξεκάθαρα: _είσαι πτυχιούχος;_ Πρόκειται δηλαδή για Law Conversion Course, CPE πιο επίσημα. 
Κι από εδώ:

The GDL is essentially a crash law degree, designed to bring you up to the required standard in seven core legal subjects that would typically be taught in the first two years of an LLB. [...] Taken full-time it lasts a minimum of 36 weeks and can demand up to 45 hours of lectures, tutorials and personal study each week. 
The standard requirement for admission is a degree from a university in the UK or Republic of Ireland. [...] [Non-graduates] – and those with a degree from an overseas university – must obtain a Certificate of Academic Standing from the Bar Standards Board or Solicitors Regulation Authority before enrolling on the GDL. [...] A number of providers have degree-awarding powers allowing you to upgrade your qualification to an LLB, either upon successful completion of your GDL and LPC or after a summer course following the GDL. Unlike the GDL, _the LLB gives you an internationally recognised accreditation_.

Σημ. LPC= Legal Practice Course (It’s important to remember that the LPC is not an academic course – it’s vocational. Treat it like the first year of your professional life.)

Απλά, οι φίλοι μας οι Άγγλοι συνεχίζουν να αναζητούν πελατεία στα γνωστά μέρη- και είναι πλέον πιο απαραίτητη η αναζήτηση πελατείας καθώς έχει κοπεί η κρατική χρηματοδότηση. Όσο για ευκαιρίες για εμπόριο παιδείας, η οικονομική κρίση, με τις μαζικές απολύσεις, έχει δημιουργήσει αγορά άνεργων που θέλουν να μετεκπαιδευτούν. 
Από τον τελευταίο σύνδεσμο που δίνω αντιγράφω:

Law schools are also feeling the pinch: in 2010 increased competition for training contracts, the high cost of the LPC and poor retention rates among trainees in 2009 seems to have deterred many prospective lawyers from applying for the course. Smaller university-based providers were hit hardest: Huddersfield University ran its full-time course with only six students. Numbers are rebounding this year but providers are operating nowhere near capacity. [...] Another trend is law school expansion. Despite the falling or stagnant number of training contracts, the big two course providers of BPP and COL– collectively dominating 65% of the market – have been opening up new centres up and down the country from Cambridge to Bristol to Liverpool.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2012)

Ταμπέλες σε άθλια αγγλικά, π.χ.

*In a Bucharest hotel lobby:*
The lift is being fixed for the next day. During that time we regret that you will be unbearable.
*In a hotel in Athens:*
Visitors are expected to complain at the office between the hours of 9 and 11 A.M. daily. (κλασικό)
*A sign posted in Germany's Black Forest:*
It is strictly forbidden on our black forest camping site that people of different sex, for instance, men and women, live together in one tent unless they are married with each other for that purpose.

http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/foreign-signs.html


----------



## bernardina (Sep 2, 2012)

On the menu of a Polish hotel:
Salad a firm's own make; limpid red beet soup with cheesy dumplings in the form of a finger; roasted duck let loose; beef rashers beaten up in the country people's fashion.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 2, 2012)

bernardina said:


> On the menu of a Polish hotel:
> Salad a firm's own make; limpid red beet soup with cheesy dumplings in the form of a finger; roasted duck let loose; beef rashers beaten up in the country people's fashion.



Έχει κάτι παρόμοιο στο _Κάτω από το ηφαίστειο_ του Μάλκολμ Λόουρι. Δεν ξέρω πώς είναι στο πρωτότυπο, αλλά η μετάφραση της Μαρίνας Λώμη το αποδίδει πετυχημένα νομίζω: _Τι προτιμάτε να φάτε; κουνουπίδι ή κουνουπάκι; [...] Ή σιρόπι εξώσυκου. Αυνάκι ψητό με σκορδόσουπα κι αβγά [...] Ή κοτόπουλο ξωτικό του σπιτιού; Πιστούνι. Κόκκινα φασόλια με τάρταρο τηγανητό, σας αρέσει; [...] Μήπως θα θέλατε να πιείτε πρώτα ένα τζιν βιζ;_


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2012)

:)
Ένα θα σου πω: «Onans in garlic soup on egg». Τα υπόλοιπα τα βρίσκετε εδώ:
http://www.amazon.com/Under-Volcano-Penguin-Modern-Classics/dp/0141182253/


----------



## natandri (Sep 3, 2012)

bernardina said:


> On the menu of a Polish hotel:
> Salad a firm's own make; limpid red beet soup with cheesy dumplings in the form of a finger; roasted duck let loose; beef rashers beaten up in the country people's fashion.



Σίγουρα θα το έχετε εντοπίσει, αλλά για την απίθανη περίπτωση που δεν...
http://www.engrish.com/category/menus/


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2012)

Α, οι Κινέζοι ιδιαίτερα είναι οι καλύτεροι. Να σκεφτούμε όλοι στοργικά τους μεταφραστές που μεταφράζουν εγχειρίδια και άλλα κείμενα γραμμένα σε αγγλικά της Κίνας.
;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> Α, οι Κινέζοι ιδιαίτερα είναι οι καλύτεροι. Να σκεφτούμε όλοι στοργικά τους μεταφραστές που μεταφράζουν εγχειρίδια και άλλα κείμενα γραμμένα σε αγγλικά της Κίνας.
> ;)



Engrish my dear Watson, Engrish.


----------



## Earion (Sep 4, 2012)

*Πώς έγινα άθελά μου γυμνιστής ...*

*Εμπειρία*

Η ρεματιά του Κόρακα βρίσκεται νότια του χωριού μας στην Κρήτη. Για μας τα παιδιά ήταν τότε, πριν κάμποσες δεκαετίες, χώρος ονειρικός: έδινε τροφή για ιστορίες με νεράιδες και φαντάσματα. Παρ’ όλα αυτά, την ημέρα πηγαίναμε και ποτίζαμε τα περιβόλια που απλώνονταν δεξιά και αριστερά των τρεχούμενων νερών της. Η σειρά με την οποία ο καθένας πότιζε το περιβόλι του καθοριζόταν από τον Σάββα τον νεροφόρο. Ο Σάββας, ένα καλοκάγαθο ανθρωπάκι, φρόντιζε να μην αδικήσει κανέναν και στο τεφτέρι του έγραφε πότε πότιζε ο ένας και πότε ο άλλος.

Ένα βράδυ λοιπόν ήρθε στο σπίτι μας και μας ανακοίνωσε ότι αύριο πρωί πρωί έχουμε πότισμα στον Κόρακα. Την άλλη μέρα τα χαράματα ο πατέρας με ξύπνησε, ήταν καλοκαίρι και δεν είχαμε σχολείο, να πάω να ποτίσω τις πορτοκαλιές και τον κήπο. Πήρα σε ένα σακούλι λίγο παξιμάδι και τυρί, γιόμισα το παγούρι με νερό, και με το σκαλίδι στον ώμο άρχιζα να κατηφορίζω για τη ρεματιά. Μέσα μου υπήρχε ο φόβος φαντασμάτων και των νεράιδων, αλλά η μάνα μου έλεγε πως «όποιος κάνει τοι σταυρό του άγγελο έχει στο πλευρό του». Στο έμπα της ρεματιάς συνάντησα τον συνομήλικό μου Γιωργιό. Πρώτα πήγαμε στη φλέγα (πηγή) και βάλαμε το νερό. Πρώτος πότισε ο Γιώργης. Εγώ με μια σφεντόνα κυνηγούσα κοτσύφια. Σε λίγο πήρα το νερό και, αφού πότισα τα δέντρα και το κήπο, το γύρισα στο ακαλλιέργητο χωράφι. Καθήσαμε κάτω από μια μπουρνελιά να φάμε το παξιμάδι και το τυρί.

Η φλέγα είχε πεντακάθαρο νερό, τα χαλίκια κάτω αστραποβολούσαν. Ο διάολος μου ’ριξε μια ιδέα που τη φανέρωσα στον Γιώργη: «Γιώργη, να κολυμπήσουμε;». Χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα, ξεβρακωνόμαστε και πέφτουμε στο νερό. Αφού χορτάσαμε κολύμπι και μακροβούτια, βγήκαμε να στεγνώσουμε. Καθήσαμε σε ένα βραχάκι και καθρεφτίζαμε τη γύμνια μας στο καθρέφτη του ήλιου. Κάποια στιγμή σηκωθήκαμε να ντυθούμε. Το σακούλι με τα ρούχα μας όμως είχε γίνει άφαντο. «Γιώργη, πού ’ναι τα ρούχα μας;». Κρύος ιδρώτας άρχισε να μας λούζει. Τι κάνουμε τώρα; Πώς θα πάμε στο χωριό; Είχαν απομείνει μόνο οι ελβιέλες μας. Φόρεσα εγώ τη δεξιά και ο Γιώργης την αριστερή και κοιτούσαμε ο ένας τον άλλον αποσβολωμένοι. Τη βουβαμάρα αυτή την έσπασε ο Γιώργης: «Πάμε πάλι πίσω στο περιβόλι, πάρε δυο τσουβαλάκια κοπριά, θα αδειάσουμε την κοπριά, θα κάνουμε μια τρύπα στον πάτο του κάθε τσουβαλιού και θα τα φορέσουμε». Πήραμε τον κατήφορο, μονοσάνδαλοι, γυμνιστές, οι πρώτοι Έλληνες γυμνιστές, η Μύκονος ήρθε δεύτερη, κρεμάσαμε ένα πλατανόφυλλο στα γεννητικά μας και βραχάκι βραχάκι ξαναγυρίσαμε στο περιβόλι. Αδειάσαμε την κοπριά, τρυπήσαμε τους πάτους απ’ τα τσουβάλια και φορέσαμε τα αρωματισμένα ενδύματα.

Ήταν ο πιο ανήφορος δρόμος. Η μυρουδιά από την κοπριά μάς έκαιγε τα ρουθούνια, ξυνόμασταν λες και είχαμε γεμίσει τριχοφά, ενώ το κουτσό μας ζάλο, λόγω της μιας ελβιέλας, μαρτυρούσε την ολοκληρωτική τραγωδία μας. Κάποια στιγμή η ρεματιά τελείωσε και έπρεπε να φανερωθούμε στον γυμνό δρόμο, όπου η κατάστασή μας θα γινόταν γνωστή στο χωριό. Βαδίζαμε ξυστά ξυστά στην άκρη του δρόμου, που από πάνω απλωνόταν ο Πευκιάς.

Η ώρα της αποκάλυψής μας όμως δεν άργησε. Ξαφνικά από ένα χωράφι δίπλα στο δρόμο πετάχτηκε μια χωριανή η οποία, βλέποντας τους δύο τσουβαλοντυμένους και με ένα παπούτσι, άρχισε να φωνάζει: «Παναγία μου! Δυο λουβιάρηδες!» και το έβαλε στα πόδια. «Χωριανοί! Δυο λουβιάρηδες!». Έπειτα από λίγο όλο το χωριό ερχόταν να δει τους λουβιάρηδες (λεπρούς), ενώ εμείς βαδίζαμε προς την άβυσσο. Κάποια στιγμή γυρίζουμε τις κεφαλές και βλέπουμε τον Σάββα τον νεροφόρο καβάλα στο γαϊδουράκι του. Λίγο πιο πίσω ερχόταν το κουλούκι (κουτάβι) του, έχοντας στα δόντι του το σακούλι με τα ρούχα μας και, λες και ήθελε και αυτό να συμπράξει στο ξεγιβέντισμά μας, τρέχει και αφήνει το σακούλι στα πόδια των χωρικών.

Μιχάλης Περαντώνης

ΒΗΜΑgazino, 3 Ιουλίου 2011


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2012)

...
Ευχαριστώ, Εάριον - και τον κ. Περαντώνη, βεβαίως! :)
Διαβάζοντας το πρώτο μέρος, μέχρι το παξιμάδι και το τυρί μέσ' απ' το ντορβαδάκι κάτω από τη μπουρνελιά, ένιωσα λες και κάποιος ανασκάλευε μ' εκείνο το σκαλίδι τις παιδικές μου αναμνήσεις και τις κατέγραφε. Τότε τίναξα το κεφάλι κι έπεσε το κέρμα. Πολύς δρόμος από κείνες τις ελβιέλες...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 5, 2012)

Θα χρησίμευε κι ένα γλωσσάρι για εμάς που γεννηθήκαμε μετά την εφεύρεση της γραφομηχανής.


----------



## Earion (Sep 5, 2012)

Δαεμάνε, το έβαλα για να διατηρηθεί λιγάκι μέσα μας το πνεύμα του καλοκαιριού, τώρα που το αφήνουμε πίσω. :)

Ελληγενή, έβαλα εξήγηση για το τι θα πει λουβιάρηδες και φλέγα (< φλέβα). Ποια άλλη λέξη θέλεις; Ο ζάλος είναι το βήμα (εξού και πεντο-ζάλης, πέντε βήματα).


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 5, 2012)

Μόνο το τριχοφά δεν ξέρω (τριχοφάγος; ) και το ξεγιβέντισμα. Τα βρήκα τα άλλα (μπουρνελιά και ελβιέλες). Ευχαριστώ για τις επεξηγήσεις. :)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 5, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Τα βρήκα τα άλλα *(...ελβιέλες)*. Ευχαριστώ για τις επεξηγήσεις. :)



Θεέ μου, *τώρα* αισθάνομαι πραγματικά αρχαία!


----------



## Earion (Sep 5, 2012)

ξεγιβέντισμα = διασυρμός (από το τουρκικό güvenmek= εξευτελίζω)


----------



## Marinos (Sep 5, 2012)

Earion said:


> ξεγιβέντισμα = διασυρμός (από το τουρκικό güvenmek= εξευτελίζω)



Εδώ κάτι είναι λάθος: güvenmek σημαίνει, αντίθετα, «εμπιστεύομαι».
Είναι φαίνεται από το _γεβεντίζω/γιβεντίζω_, που προέρχεται, βλέπω, από το γαλλ. gibet = φούρκα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 5, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Θεέ μου, *τώρα* αισθάνομαι πραγματικά αρχαία!



:lol::lol::lol:

Εγώ δεν είχα ποτέ ελβιέλες, τα υφασμάτινα αθλητικά μου ήταν Κόνβερς (χωρίς ολ στάρ), θυμάμαι όμως αμυδρά διαφημίσεις Αλυσίδα- Ελβιέλα. 
Ίσως για να το καταλάβει ο Ελληγενής πρέπει να του το πούμε με το αντίστοιχο αγγλικό. Plimsolls, ελληγενή, plimsolls.


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2012)

Εγώ πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς είναι δυνατό τα λεξικά να έχουν το _μπικ_ και να μην έχουν την _ελβιέλα_.

Ορίστε, από το slang.gr:

Τα φόρεσε η μάνα, ο παππούς, ο πατέρας, ο αδελφός ίσως και ο προπάππος μου. Και απ' ό,τι φαίνεται θα τα φορέσουν ακόμα γενεές πολλές που θά 'ρθουν. Τα αθλητικά παπούτσια, οι ελβιέλες (από την ΕΛ. ΒΙ. ΕΛΑ. -Ελληνική Βιομηχανία Ελαστικών- 1940-1949) συνώνυμο των αθλητικών τύπου ALL-STAR, θα λέγαμε οι νεότεροι, είναι το δημοφιλέστερο είδος παπουτσιού όλων των εποχών. Σύμβολο των άγριων νιάτων του '50 (βλέπε James Dean) με λευκό μπλουζάκι, τζιν και αθλητικό, αλλά και όλων των γενεών της ροκαμπίλι, ροκ, πανκ ροκ, grunge, και emo μόδας, αλλά και της άνεσης για τους λιγότερο μουσικόφιλους.
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/elbiela_6334/

Να μη μείνουμε στα plimsolls.

Athletic shoe is a generic name for the footwear primarily designed for sports or other forms of physical exercise but in recent years has come to be used for casual everyday activities.
They are also known as *trainers* (British English and Hong Kong English), trabs (British English), daps (Welsh English), sandshoes, gym boots or joggers (Australian English), *running shoes*, runners or gutties (American English, Canadian English, Hiberno-English), *sneakers* (American English, Australian English, and Indian English), *tennis shoes* (British English and American English), *gym shoes*, tennies, *sports shoes*, sneaks, tackies[1] (South African English and Hiberno-English), rubber shoes (Philippine English) or canvers (Nigerian English).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Athletic_shoe


----------



## Marinos (Sep 5, 2012)

Λέγοντας «αθλητικά», εννοείτε τα σπορτέξ σας, έτσι; ;)


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2012)

Μάλλον θα πρέπει να κλέψω αυτό το μήνυμα από το φόρουμ του Φαροφύλακα και να αρχίσουμε ένα νήμα με μάρκες και αναμνήσεις και λέξεις που πρέπει να μπουν στα λεξικά, να καταλαβαίνουν και οι νεότεροι...

http://www.λέσχη.gr/forum/showthrea...σωπευτικά-είδους&p=36165&viewfull=1#post36165


----------



## SBE (Sep 5, 2012)

Τα πλίμσολ είναι εμπορική ονομασία (αν και δεν ξεκίνησε σαν εμπορική ονομασία). Και δεν χρησιμοποιείται σήμερα η λέξη παρά μόνο από ηλικιωμένους. Όπως και η Ελβιέλα. Γι'άυτό το επέλεξα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2012)

SBE said:


> Και δεν χρησιμοποιείται σήμερα η λέξη παρά μόνο από ηλικιωμένους. Όπως και η Ελβιέλα.


Εγώ τα λέω όλα *αθλητικά*... :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Μόνο το τριχοφά δεν ξέρω (τριχοφάγος; ) και το ξεγιβέντισμα. Τα βρήκα τα άλλα (μπουρνελιά και ελβιέλες). Ευχαριστώ για τις επεξηγήσεις. :)



Ναι, τριχοφάγος. 
Για το ξεγιβέντισμα (και γεβέντισμα), τη διαπόμπευση, εδώ ταιριάζει γάντι το walk of shame.

Οι ελβιέλες σ' ένα κείμενο με ανάλογο πνεύμα (με θέμα που πιστεύω ότι θα σου αρέσει, Helle) και σε φωτό: 





- Σπορτέξ; Τι σπορτέξ;
- _Zita Hellas_ ήταν τα δικά μου, μόνο που τώρα γίνανε _Ζήτα, Ελλάς. _mg: 

Επίσης, *το* ζάλο συνήθως για το βήμα και τον πήδο, κι ας προέρχεται από τον σάλο, ενώ ο ζάλος είναι η σκοτούρα, το βάσανο. 

Τα ζάλα εκείνου π' αγαπά και του αντρειωμένου
οι μέρες τα λιγαίνουνε κι οι νύχτες τα πληθαίνου 

Άλλο χορό δε ρέγουμαι ωσάν τον πεντοζάλη
που κάνει τρία ζάλα μπρος και δυο γυρίζει πάλι


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 5, 2012)

_Αλυσίδα_ ήταν η μάρκα με την οποία προσπάθησε να επανέλθει η ξεπερασμένη πια ελβιέλα στην αγορά των 70ζ.

Στο μεταξύ, ορίστε απόκομμα από εφημερίδα (Ελευθερία, 22/4/1950) όπου βλέπουμε ότι το όνομα των συγκεκριμένων παπουτσιών εκείνη την εποχή ήταν *λινά*:






(Ακόμη δεν είχε γίνει η νομισματική μεταρρύθμιση που έκοψε τα τρία μηδενικά.)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 5, 2012)

daeman said:


> - _Zita Hellas_ ήταν τα δικά μου



Μιλάμε για πολύ προχώου καταστάσεις ;)


----------



## Earion (Sep 5, 2012)

Στου Φαροφύλακα δεν μας διαβάζουν φαίνεται. Ας ρίξουν μια ματιά στο *καριοφίλι* και στη *ρομβία*.


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στο μεταξύ, ορίστε απόκομμα από εφημερίδα (Ελευθερία, 22/4/1950) όπου βλέπουμε ότι το όνομα των συγκεκριμένων παπουτσιών εκείνη την εποχή ήταν *λινά*


Εννοείς την περιγραφή. Και μετά έγιναν _πάνινα_, φαντάζομαι. Εσύ που τρελαίνεσαι μ' αυτά, δεν ξεκινάς το σχετικό νήμα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 5, 2012)

Καλά, προς το παρόν μαζεύω υλικό: :)

Διαφήμιση 1956 (_Ελευθερία_)







Διαφημιστικό ρεπορτάζ 1976 (_Μακεδονία_)
Όπου μαθαίνουμε ότι η θεσσαλονικιώτικη «Αλυσίδα» είχε πια απορροφήσει/εξαγοράσει/γουοτέβερ






την καλλιθιώτικη _«Ελβιέλα»_:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 5, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Λέγοντας «αθλητικά», εννοείτε τα σπορτέξ σας, έτσι; ;)


Ε μη μου πεις ότι είσαι ΤΟΣΟ παλιός; Είσαι τουλάχιστον _δυο_ χρόνια μικρότερος από μένα! 

Και ναι, αυτά εννοούμε. 

Δόκτορα, τι καταπληκτικό υλικό είναι αυτό!:up:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 5, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Δόκτορα, τι καταπληκτικό υλικό είναι αυτό!:up:


Τώρα που ανακάλυψα το ψαχτήρι της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 5, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Θεέ μου, *τώρα* αισθάνομαι πραγματικά αρχαία!



Σε τι νομίζεις ότι αναφερόταν το παρακάτω;



Hellegennes said:


> Θα χρησίμευε κι ένα γλωσσάρι για εμάς που γεννηθήκαμε *μετά την εφεύρεση της γραφομηχανής*.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 5, 2012)

Είμαι βέβαιος ότι πολλά θα εκτιμηθούν κι εδώ, λόγω λεκτικών ακροβατισμών, οπότε σημειώστε αν δεν το ξέρετε: http://thekrambrulee.tumblr.com/

Δείγματα: 









http://thekrambrulee.tumblr.com/post/6255294942
http://thekrambrulee.tumblr.com/post/3135125741


----------



## Earion (Sep 5, 2012)

Άφησες απέξω το καλύτερο:

*“Έκλαψε ο Νίτσε, σχόλασε ο γάμος.”* :lol:


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 5, 2012)

Απίθανο το μπλογκ.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 5, 2012)

Μπράβο, πιδύε, εξαιρετικό! :)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2012)

http://i.gae.ro/painting/


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2012)

Φαντάζομαι ότι ο υπομνηματισμός έχει γίνει από τους ίδιους τους δημιουργούς, γιατί αλλιώς κάποιους δεν τους βγάζεις με τίποτα. Κάτι που με ενόχλησε: ενώ για τον Ραμσή λέει «RAMSES II played by Yul Brynner in The Ten Commandments», για τον Μάρλον Μπράντο δεν κάνει καμιά διευκρίνιση. Δεν θα περίμενα να λέει «Don Vito Corleone played by Marlon Brando», αλλά θα μπορούσε να λέει «Marlon Brando as Don Vito Corleone». Τόσος προγναθισμός δεν ήτανε του Μάρλον.


----------



## SBE (Sep 11, 2012)

Γλωσσικό χιούμορ
Ωχ, ωχ, βλέπω στη λίστα τι είδαν οι λερναίοι και πήραν θάρρος:
Greek essentially is a lengthy math equation with too many variables.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 11, 2012)

SBE said:


> Γλωσσικό χιούμορ


Τέλεια — κι έχει και τις δικές μου απόψεις περί πορτογαλικών!
Portuguese is essentially Spanish as spoken by a Russian.--Peter Clark
​http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...γα-με-το-κλίμα&p=146130&viewfull=1#post146130


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 12, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε, αλλά το παρακάτω τα σπάει:

Mycenaean was essentially Greek written in katakana. (Apart from pigs and vases, which were written in kanji.)
--_Marco Cimarosti_


----------



## Earion (Sep 12, 2012)

Τι φοβερό εύρημα, SBE! Διαμαντάκια ένα προς ένα! Εγώ θα τα βάλω όλα να τα έχουμε να τα βλέπουμε από εδώ:

Modern Greek is essentially Classical Greek with all vowels and diphthongs changed to "i", and all consonants pronounced as fricatives.
--Egbert Lenderink/Justin Mansfield

Modern Greek is essentially Classical Greek as spoken by Venetians.
--Daniel von Brighoff

Koine Greek is essentially Classical Greek as spoken by people who don't know any Greek.
--Andreas Johansson

Modern Greek is essentially Koine Greek after too much ouzo.
--Danny Wier

Mycenaean was essentially Greek written in katakana. (Apart from pigs and vases, which were written in kanji.)
--Marco Cimarosti

Ancient Greek is Proto-Indo-European pidgin with an attitude.
Koine Greek is Ancient Greek mangled far and wide.
Modern Greek is Koine Greek mumbled and hissed (p-ssed). ;)
--Hanuman Czhang

Latin is essentially bad Greek.
--paiktis22

Greek essentially is a lengthy math equation with too many variables.
--Hanbing Feng

The Greek language is essentially the reason why the rest of Europe decided to adopt Latin instead.
--Ivan C. Amaya

Greek is essentially Turkish.
--Anonymous, via Noetica

Modern Greek is essentially encrypted Castilian Spanish.
--Henrik Theiling

The Book of Revelation is essentially written in Aramaic Pidgin Greek.
--John Cowan
Εκατό τα εκατό αλήθεια...

Middle Greek is essentially the repeated, stuttering, yet beautiful denial of Hellenes who claim to be Roman who claim to be Christian who refuse to pretend that the Medieval World is still Classical.
--Alexander Montie
Αυτό θα έπρεπε να το έχουμε γραμμένο με μεγάλα γράμματα στο Πανεπιστήμιο, στην Ακαδημία, στο Κοινοβούλιο...


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2012)

Επειδή εγώ είμαι οπαδός της αυτοκριτικής στη λίστα πιο πολύ μου άρεσε που στο τέλος έχει και τμήμα με μετα-σχόλια.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Αγγελία για πώληση μεταχειρισμένου αυτοκινήτου, την οποία απόλαυσα ιδιαίτερα:


Η εποποιία συνεχίζεται: :woot:
.




.
_(ΣτΖ: το κείμενο παρουσιάζεται διορθωμένο — ό,τι δεν καταλαβαίνετε μπορείτε να ρωτήσετε στο φόρουμ)_​Το αμάξι κυκλοφορούσε στα Xανιά σαν γαλάζιο, το ξέρουν πολλά άτομα. Φόραγε Ultraleggera της ΟΖ αλλά μετά το βάψιμο έβαλα άλλες γιατί μου βάραγαν στους θόλους. Το αμάξι είναι μούναρος. Έχω δώσει πάνω από 42 χιλιάρικα για να το μετατρέψω. Φοράει τρελό ήχο και μπασοκούτι στα πίσω καθίσματα. Από μοτέρ είναι μετατροπή από σαξόραλο 1600 κυβικά, έχει εκκεντροφόρους άγριους, πρόγραμμα 2ου σταδίου, εξάτμιση από μπροστά έως πίσω, είναι 237 άλογα στον τροχό και όχι στο στρόφαλο όπως σας παραμυθιάζουν τα άλλα καγκούρια.
*Το αμάξι είναι μπόμπα, χαρτί και μούναρος ταυτόχρονα. Το δίνω επειδή είναι τρελή μουνοπαγίδα και θα με χωρίσει η γυναίκα μου γιατί όλο μου την πέφτουν κοριτσάκια και χαλάω τα λεφτά μου στις βενζίνες.*​


----------



## Earion (Sep 19, 2012)

ΠΑΛΑΙΩΝ ΒΟΥΛΕΥΤΩΝ ΣΥΝΗΘΕΙΑΙ

Είς τινα παλαιά έγγραφα, ιδίως αναφοράς, αναγράφονται πολλάκις πράγματα κωμικά. Μία τοιαύτη αναφορά είναι και η παρατιθεμένη κατωτέρω:

1ον Τάγμα Ακροβολιστών
Φυλακείον Βουλής
Έκτακτος αναφορά

Αναφέρω ευσεβάστως προς το Β[ασιλικόν] Φρουραρχείον Πρωτευούσης ότι πολλοί εκ των κυρίων βουλευτών, εξερχόμενοι του Βουλευτηρίου, κατουρούν έμπροσθεν της πύλης του Βουλευτηρίου και πέριξ της σκοπιάς όπου φυλάττει ο νυκτοσκοπός, και ενώ πολλάκις τους έκαμε την παρατήρησιν ο σκοπός, αυτοί εξακολουιούν να κάμνουν το αυτό, μη υπακούοντες εις τον σκοπόν, ώστε ο σκοπός θα ευρεθή εις την δυσάρεστον θέσιν να κακομεταχειρισθή τινα εξ αυτών, μη γνωρίζων αν είναι βουλευτής ή όχι, όθεν παρακαλώ ευσεβάστως το Σ[εβαστόν] Φρουραρχείον να διατάξη τα δέοντα.

Αθήναι την 16 Ιουνίου 1855
Ο Αρχιφύλαξ
[υπογραφή δυσανάγνωστος] …νατάς
Δεκανεύς

Αυθημερόν ο τότε Φρούραρχος Αθηνών Συνταγματάρχης Ιλαρίων Τουρέτ, «προς αποφυγήν δυσαρέστων συνεπειών», απέστειλε προς το Προεδρείον της Βουλής, διά του υπ’ αρ. 5292 «Περί ουρήσεως» εγγράφου του και την ως άνω πρωτότυπον αναφοράν

Πηγή: Γ. Λαδάς, Περιοδικό «Ο Συλλέκτης», τεύχ. 1 (1947), σ. 29.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 19, 2012)

Η γάτα του Παβλόφ...


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2012)

Elsa said:


> [...] Η γάτα του Παβλόφ...



Βρε, η Τζούλια!


----------



## bernardina (Sep 19, 2012)

daeman said:


> Βρε, η Τζούλια!



Καλέ ποια Τζούλια; Η Λουκρητία είναι


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 28, 2012)

*Animals with misleading names*

Από εδώ:


----------



## Elsa (Sep 30, 2012)

Και χρόνια πολλά στους βλάσθημους, βλάστθημους, βλάσφημους, μέρα που είναι!


----------



## Earion (Oct 3, 2012)

Διάλογος σε σχολική τάξη:

—	Τι κάνεις εκεί παιδί μου;
—	Αράζομαι, κύριε.
—	Αράζομαι; Τι λέξη είναι αυτή; Αράζω, θέλεις να πεις. Ρήμα ενεργητικής φωνής αλλά με σημασία παθητικού.
—	Μα δεν είναι ανωμαλία αυτό, κύριε; Ενεργητικό ρήμα να έχει παθητική σημασία! Δεν το βλέπετε και μόνος σας; Η γλώσσα σπρώχνει προς τη διόρθωσή του.
—	Εντάξει, αλλά υπάρχει και μια μεγάλη αντίφαση σ’ αυτό που λες: το ρήμα «εργάζομαι», παθητικής φωνής, αλλά με πολύ ενεργητική σημασία!
—	Ααα, αυτά η γλώσσα θα τα εξαφανίσει, και πολύ γρήγορα μάλιστα.
—	(Φταίω εγώ που σας τα μαθαίνω, παλιόπαιδα).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 3, 2012)

Earion said:


> — Εντάξει, αλλά υπάρχει και μια μεγάλη αντίφαση σ’ αυτό που λες: το ρήμα «*εργάζομαι*», παθητικής φωνής, αλλά με πολύ ενεργητική σημασία!
> — Ααα, *αυτά η γλώσσα θα τα εξαφανίσει*, και πολύ γρήγορα μάλιστα.


Μπορεί η οικονομική κρίση να τα εξαφανίσει πολύ πριν και από τη γλώσσα.


----------



## drazen (Oct 3, 2012)

Με τον κίνδυνο να εισαγάγω κουκουβάγια στην Αθήνα, μια και αγνοώ αν κυκλοφορεί και στην Ελλάδα:



"το τσιγάρο βλάπτει την σεξουαλική σου ζωή"


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 20, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν θα τα βρείτε αστεία, εγώ πάντως τα έχω ευχαριστηθεί:


----------



## Marinos (Nov 4, 2012)

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι το βάζω στο σωστό νήμα, αλλά:
Πώς να δείτε τον Διεθνή Διαστημικό Σταθμό από το σπίτι σας


----------



## SBE (Nov 4, 2012)

Σχετική νότα: όσοι έχετε Ανδροειδόφωνο βάλτε το Google Sky Map, αν δεν το έχετε βάλει ακόμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 5, 2012)

Ο Terminator είναι εδώ! (_Αλλά ξέχασαν να του βάλουν κεφάλι..._)


----------



## SBE (Nov 5, 2012)

Και να προσέξουμε στο τέλος ότι η χρηματοδότηση του προγράμματος είναι από τη DARPA. 
Αυτό για όσους πιστεύουν ότι η ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία είναι η μόνη λύση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 5, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αυτό για όσους πιστεύουν ότι η ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία είναι η μόνη λύση.



Είσαι σε λάθος νήμα. Η ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία δεν είναι η μόνη λύση, αλλά είναι αποτελεσματικότερη, κοστίζει πολύ λιγότερο και -το κυριότερο- δεν κοστίζει λεφτά φορολογουμένων.


----------



## SBE (Nov 20, 2012)

Από εδώ:

Writer Harry Mathews experimented with a bilingual vocabulary he called "legal franglais." He compiled 425 words that are spelled identically in French and English (aside from accents and capitals). Examples:

Mets attend the sale
Mets attend thé salé

If rogue ignore genes, bride pays
If rogue ignore gênes, bride pays

As mute tint regains miens, touts allege bath
As muté tint regains miens, tout s'allège, bath

If emu ignore bonds, mire jars rogue
If ému ignore bonds, mire jars rogue

Roman delusive gent fit crisper rayon
Roman d'élusive gent fit crisper rayon

Because, ideally, the words should have no meaning in common, it's hard to find reasonable settings for these utterances. Ian Monk proposed this example:

Il ne faut pas rôtir les oies mais plutôt les mâles de l'espèce, et en grande quantitê.

When it was Fred's round, he told the landlord to grab their pint glasses and serve him and his three companions forthwith.

SEIZE JARS POUR FOUR.

One can attempt the same thing preserving sound rather than spelling. In Alphonse Allais' verse, entire lines are pronounced the same:

Par le bois du djinn, où s'entasse de l'effroi,
Parle, bois du gin, ou cent tasses de lait froid.

And, combining these two ideas, one can compose a sentence that looks like French but sounds like English. Marcel Bénabou rendered Keats' "A thing of beauty is a joy for ever" as Ah, singe débotté, Hisse un jouet fort et vert.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 14, 2012)

Είναι παλιό, ίσως το έχουμε ξαναβάλει, θα το εντοπίσει ο Ζαζ, σίγουρα! 
Πόσες πάσες αλλάζουν οι παίχτες με τα λευκά;




Περιττό να πω ότι μέτρησα και λάθος!


----------



## nickel (Dec 14, 2012)

I think the correct answer is the number of passes given in the video answer plus one.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 15, 2012)

Αν δεν τα ξέρετε ήδη, περάστε να δείτε τα Honest Trailers των screenjunkies :-D


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 15, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Αν δεν τα ξέρετε ήδη, περάστε να δείτε τα Honest Trailers των screenjunkies :-D



Πραγματική απόλαυση! Ευχαριστούμε. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2013)

Αφού δεν έχουμε ακόμη νήμα του έξι (ή, πολύ περισσότερο, νήμα του έψι ), το χώνω εδώ:


----------



## bernardina (Jan 28, 2013)

Επιτέλους βρε Ζαζουλάκη μου, να 'σαι καλά! Είχα φάει τον κόσμο να το ξαναβρώ.:woot::clap:


----------



## Earion (Feb 17, 2013)

Μόλις έσπασε «15 μύθους» ο Γιώργος Παπανδρέου, άρχισε να βρέχει μετεωρίτες!

(Γιάννης Πρετεντέρης, _Το Βήμα της Κυριακής_, 17.2.2013)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 8, 2013)

Πολύ μου άρεσε το χάπενινγκ της British Airways στη Μόσχα. 

[video=youtube;HyE9KqIeTg8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HyE9KqIeTg8[/video]


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 8, 2013)

Πολύ ωραίο. Η μουσική του μου θύμισε το Τζουράσικ Παρκ.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome to videosci.com.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 30, 2013)

Unhappy with your luxury cruise? You might not want to make a fuss. Because now a disgruntled travel agency has revealed the ten strangest complaints their customers made in the last 12 months.

Top of the list, compiled by bonvoyage.co.uk, was a woman who wanted a sound-proofed room because the noise of the Mediterranean kept her awake. 

She was closely followed by a newly wed husband who was furious that he wasn’t offered a private butler to bring him rose petals, strawberries and champagne.

Third place went to the woman who moaned because she wasn’t sent a text prompting her to remember her passport. 

And one couple were miffed when the captain ignored their note saying they would be back two hours later than departure time – and left without them.

A young woman on a Hawaiian cruise heard Gary Barlow had once been on her boat – and demanded to know why she hadn’t seen him. 

One man on a cruise around Alaska even wanted compensation because the weather was not as warm as he had expected. 

An elderly couple who went on a holiday around France and Spain asked for a refund because they weren’t provided with a packed lunch every day.

And a woman on a ship called Celebrity Cruises asked for a full refund last summer because she didn’t see any celebrities on board. 

Rounding off the list was a couple from Yorkshire who moaned that staff were so kind it cost them too much money in tips and a woman who wanted a sea view in her windowless cabin.

Από εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Mar 30, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> [She was closely followed by a newly wed husband who was furious that he wasn’t offered a private butler to bring him rose petals, strawberries and champagne.


Ο γαμπρός ήθελε ροδοπέταλα, φράουλες και σαμπάνια. 
Χμ... 
Η νύφη ήθελε μήπως τον μπάτλερ να της ζεσταίνει το νερό για το ξύρισμα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2013)

*Η Ευρώπη σύμφωνα με τους Έλληνες*
από το Atlas of Prejudice (English Edition) του Βούλγαρου γραφίστα Γιάνκο Τσβέτκοφ.







Δείτε στον πιο πάνω ιστότοπο και τις (κατά τον καλλιτέχνη) απόψεις άλλων λαών...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 30, 2013)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ed-in-my-email&p=121779&viewfull=1#post121779


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2013)

Θξ, Ζαζ! Θυμόμουν ότι υπήρχε λινκ αλλά (φυσικά...) δεν το βρήκα, αλλά δεν θυμόμουν αν είχαμε βάλει την ελληνική εκδοχή. Έχει πάντως και πιο φρέσκους χάρτες από εκείνης της εποχής.


----------



## Zann (Apr 24, 2013)

Γελάμε, αλλά μαθαίνουμε και κατιτίς.

The 50 Worst Synonyms in Fifty Shades of Grey, by Patti Greco
Remember grade school, when you wrote papers and used big words because you thought that meant you were smart? And now when you look back on those papers, you cringe a little? Well, not E.L. James! The Fifty Shades of Grey author loves her a fancy synonym. And since you probably missed most of her obvious Thesaurus.com moments by skipping to the sex parts, Vulture compiled a list of them for you. Note: In some cases, James's word choices may have to do with the fact that she's British. But her protagonist, Anastasia — and Ana's insufferable subconscious and inner goddess — are not. So we're calling the author out for them anyway, and even offering up some simple edits, all of which show that, sometimes, less is more. Unless you're Christian Grey.

1-2.

The offense: "To be honest, I prefer my own company, reading a classic British novel, curled up in a chair in the campus library. Not sitting twitching nervously in a colossal glass-and-stone edifice."

The fix: "To be honest, I prefer my own company, reading a classic British novel, curled up in a chair in the campus library. Not sitting twitching nervously in a giant glass-and-stone building."

Η συνέχεια εδώ:

http://www.vulture.com/2012/05/50-worst-synonyms-in-fifty-shades-of-grey.html


----------



## bernardina (Apr 24, 2013)

11.
The offense: "I *brusquely* towel-dry my hair and try desperately to bring it under control."
The fix: "I *rush to *towel-dry my hair and try desperately to bring it under control.






Η κυρία Patti Greco (!) γενικά μου φαίνεται λιγάκι fastidious... ε... pernickety tight-arsed.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2013)

Δεν θα ήθελα να έχω την κυρία Patti Greco να μου κάνει επιμέλεια. Θα παίζαμε μπουνιές!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 24, 2013)

Μα το _Ι brusquely towel-dry my hair _δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα με το _Ι rush to towel-dry my hair._ Πρέπει να της το πούμε εμείς; Δεν το αντιλαμβάνεται;


----------



## bernardina (Apr 24, 2013)

Σχόλιο αναγνώστη:
Thanks to Vulture for fixing this wordy erotica novel so that 6th graders can finally read and understand it, 
well, unless they are American.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 28, 2013)

Η κοπελιά περίμενε στη στάση το λεωφορείο. Νομίζοντας πως δεν την έβλεπε κανείς, το έριξε στο χορό! Attagirl! :up:








Highlights: 1)Το χαμόγελό της καθώς παραμερίζει για να περάσει ένα σκυλάκι που έχει βγάλει βόλτα το αφεντικό του 
2) Η ρεκλάμα στο πλάι του λεωφορείου: A brighter way to Southampton.

Τυχαίο; Δε νομίζω! :laugh:


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 28, 2013)

Φιλέλληνας (;) χρήστης του Φέισμπουκ. Έχει ένα κανονικό προφίλ με το γαλλικό όνομά του και ένα προφίλ με το όνομά του γραμμένο με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες. Εκφράζει την ευαρέσκειά του για μια ανακοίνωση συναυλίας του Μάριου Φραγκούλη στο εξωτερικό, και χρησιμοποιεί προφανώς Google Translate για να τα πει στα ελληνικά:



Αλλά εκείνο το άτιμο το "Fine" τού τα χάλασε!


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2013)

Το Google translate βγάζει πια, κάτω από το κουτί του μεταφρασμένου κειμένου, και άλλες μεταφραστικές προτάσεις μαζί με συνώνυμα της L1. Αρκεί λοιπόν να διαλέξεις από τα Adjective:
ωραίος < nice, beautiful, fine, handsome, lovely, beauteous
έξοχος < super, excellent, splendid, peachy, eminent, fine


----------



## Hellegennes (May 1, 2013)




----------



## SBE (May 1, 2013)

Ακόμα καλύτερα, διασκεδάστε και με την ιστορία πίσω από αυτό το κλιπάκι.


----------



## Zann (May 12, 2013)

Η λέξη της μέρας: crotchfruit.

Σήμερα την ανακάλυψα. Αν παραβλέπαμε το ρέτζιστερ, θα λέγαμε. "καρπός της κοιλίας μου". Εκεί που τη διάβασα τη χρησιμοποιούσαν στοργικά, αν και η έρευνα έδειξε ότι έχει αρνητική χροιά: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=crotchfruit

Το ποστάρω εδώ επειδή μου φάνηκε ότι το χιουμοριστικό υπερτερεί του γλωσσικού, εξαιτίας της μέρας που είναι σήμερα!


----------



## Zazula (May 12, 2013)

Crotchfruit: Winner, Most Outrageous Word of 2005 (http://www.americandialect.org/Words_of_the_Year_2005.pdf)


----------



## Resident (May 18, 2013)

*Στερεότυπα στην Ευρώπη*



:clap:


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2013)

Δίνει την εντύπωση ότι είναι τρολιά, ιδίως όταν η Γαλλία ψηφίζει ότι λιγότερο και περισσότερο αλαζόνες είναι οι Γάλλοι και στις δύο περιπτώσεις, αλλά έτσι λένε τα ευρήματα του Pew, εδώ.

Ο Μανδραβέλης χτες σχολίασε τα ευρήματα ως προς τον «καλύτερο τρόπο επίλυσης των οικονομικών προβλημάτων μιας χώρας». Στο «Spend more to stimulate economy» είμαστε οι μόνοι που περνάμε το 50% (56%).


----------



## Hellegennes (May 18, 2013)

Εάν αυτό είναι αποτέλεσμα έρευνας, κάτι τρέχει με την έρευνα. Δεν γίνεται να συμπίπτει το most με το least. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και στο most/least trustworthy της Πολωνίας.


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2013)

Γιατί όχι; Πόσες φορές θα ακούσεις Έλληνες να λένε ότι είμαστε η καλύτερη χώρα του κόσμου; Και στον επόμενο τόνο να λέμε ότι είμαστε η χειρότερη χώρα του κόσμου; Ε, δεν είμαστε οι μόνοι κυκλοθυμικοί της υφηλίου.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 18, 2013)

Μισό λεπτό, γιατί αυτό είναι διαφορετικό. Δεν μπορεί να έγινε η δημοσκόπηση σε δυο τόνους γιατί ακυρώνεται. Οι ερωτήσεις πρέπει να είναι γειτονικές. Αν κάποιος σε ρωτήσει "ποιος είναι ο πιο αξιόπιστος" και αμέσως μετά "ποιος είναι ο λιγότερο αξιόπιστος" και απαντήσεις το ίδιο, τότε είσαι ψυχοπαθής, όχι κυκλοθυμικός. Ή τρολάρεις.


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2013)

Μα γι' αυτό τα συζητάμε αυτά σε νήμα με τίτλο «Διασκεδάστε και μ' αυτό...». Πόσο σοβαρή είναι η ερώτηση που ζητάει από τον κόσμο να διαλέξει τον καλύτερο τρόπο επίλυσης των οικονομικών προβλημάτων της χώρας του διαλέγοντας ανάμεσα σε δύο άκρα λες και είναι μονά-ζυγά η οικονομία και όχι μικροδιαχείριση χιλιάδων πραγμάτων σε άψογη ισορροπία;


----------



## SBE (May 18, 2013)

Για μένα το ότι πρόκειται για χαζομάρα έγινε εμφανές όταν διάβασα ότι οι Βρετανοί θεωρούν ότι είναι most compassionate. 
Πιο εκδικητικό λαό δεν έχω γνωρίσει. Βεβαίως πιο ψευτοηθικολόγο λαό επίσης δεν έχω γνωρίσει, οπότε...


----------



## Alexandra (May 18, 2013)

Η έρευνα έγινε από το PEW RESEARCH something και δημοσιεύτηκε στους NY TIMES. Οι απαντήσεις δείχνουν την ανθρώπινη παράνοια.


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2013)

Γιατί κάνετε σαν να έχει δώσει τις απαντήσεις ΕΝΑ άτομο από κάθε χώρα (οπότε τότε ναι, θα 'χε σχιζοειδή διαταραχή); Έστω ότι 36% των Πολωνών λέει ότι η πιο αξιόπιστη χώρα είναι η Γερμανία, 22% ότι είναι η δεγκζερωποιά κ.ο.κ. Στην επόμενη ερώτηση, με το ποια είναι η λιγότερο αξιόπιστη χώρα, ένα 34% (διαφορετικών) Πολωνών θεωρεί πως αυτή είναι η Γερμανία, ένα 31% κάποια άλλη κ.ο.κ. Επίσης, την ΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ που 'χει ο καθένας αποτυπώνει η έρευνα, όχι το τι πραγματικά μπορεί να ισχύει (άσε που για να πει κάποιος τι πραγματικά ισχύει για λ.χ. την αξιοπιστία, θα πρέπει να έχει δώσει και ορισμό και μονάδα μέτρησης και τρόπο υπολογισμού και πολλά ακόμη — πράγμα αδύνατον). Η έρευνα λοιπόν κάνει αυτό που υπόσχεται: δλδ το να καταγράψει το τι ΝΟΜΙΖΟΥΝ κάποιοι Ευρωπαίοι για τη χώρα τους και για άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες. Ε ναι, οι Βρετανοί μπορεί να θεωρούν εαυτούς τούς πλέον συμπονετικούς. Κάτι τέτοια, άλλωστε, είναι που δείχνουν πως ρωτήθηκαν κανονικοί άνθρωποι — επειδή ο μέσος άνθρωπος είναι απίστευτα επιεικής με τον εαυτό του, σκληρός με τους άλλους, δεν έχει ουσιώδη επάφή με την πραγματικότητα, διακατέχεται από ισχυρότατες πεποιθήσεις για πράγματα που είναι «seasoned to believe» και λειτουργεί με στερεότυπα.


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Η έρευνα είναι χρήσιμη για να δούμε διαφορές ανάμεσα στην κοινή γνώμη κρατών και διαφορές/αλλαγές που σημειώνονται με το χρόνο. Δεν διδάσκει τους ερωτώμενους ότι η λύση στα δεινά τους βρίσκεται ή στο δημοσιονομικό συμμάζεμα ή στην κεϊνσιανή απλοχεριά. Οι διαζευκτικές υπεραπλουστεύσεις δεν ξεκινούν από τις έρευνες. Απλώς αναπαράγονται.


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2013)

FWIW, εγώ αναφερόμουν στο #203.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 19, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Γιατί κάνετε σαν να έχει δώσει τις απαντήσεις ΕΝΑ άτομο από κάθε χώρα (οπότε τότε ναι, θα 'χε σχιζοειδή διαταραχή); Έστω ότι 36% των Πολωνών λέει ότι η πιο αξιόπιστη χώρα είναι η Γερμανία, 22% ότι είναι η δεγκζερωποιά κ.ο.κ. Στην επόμενη ερώτηση, με το ποια είναι η λιγότερο αξιόπιστη χώρα, ένα 34% (διαφορετικών) Πολωνών θεωρεί πως αυτή είναι η Γερμανία, ένα 31% κάποια άλλη κ.ο.κ.



Δεν είναι εντελώς απίθανο, είναι όμως πολύ τραβηγμένο. Κι αυτό γιατί θα πρέπει η πλειοψηφία της πρώτης ερώτησης να έχει μοιρασμένες γνώμες στην δεύτερη και η πλειοψηφία της πρώτης να έχει μοιρασμένες γνώμες στην πρώτη. Για να εξηγήσω καλύτερα τι εννοώ, αν υποθέσεις ότι έχεις 10 άτομα και οι 4 απαντήσουν ότι η Γερμανία είναι η χειρότερη χώρα, οι υπόλοιποι 6 θα πρέπει να έχουν μοιρασμένες γνώμες, ώστε οι 4 να είναι πλειοψηφία. Στην δεύτερη ερώτηση, οι 4 σίγουρα δεν θα απαντήσουν Γερμανία, άρα θα πρέπει 4 άλλοι, που πριν είχαν μοιρασμένες γνώμες, να έχουν τώρα κοινή. Κι όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά και οι 4 πρώτοι θα πρέπει να έχουν μοιρασμένες γνώμες στην δεύτερη ερώτηση. Όχι αδύνατο, αλλά αρκετά απίθανο και βολικό, ειδικά αν το δείγμα της έρευνας είναι σωστά σταθμισμένο.


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2013)

Δεν είναι καθόλου τραβηγμένο για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι δίνει μόνο τον πρώτο — ούτε τον δεύτερο, ούτε τον τρίτο, ούτε τον νιοστό κλπ, ούτε τη διαφορά πρώτου-δεύτερου· και κάλλιστα ο πρώτος μπορεί να έχει βγει σε μια ερώτηση με 22% πιχί. Ειδικά δε για την Πολωνία, υπάρχει προϊστορία στα απωθημένα με τη Γερμανία.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 19, 2013)

Ναι, έχεις δίκιο, δεν δίνει τον δεύτερο. Θα μπορούσε η διαφορά να ήταν πολύ μικρή.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 22, 2013)

Μιας και είχαμε χθες τα των Κωνσταντίνων και Ελενών (σωστά το έγραψα; ), μια διαπίστωση:















Και για όσους δεν πείθονται ότι μοιάζει και τόσο με τον Κωνσταντίνο, όπως ισχυρίζεται η λεζάντα, ιδού μια δεύτερη απόδειξη της βασιλικής καταγωγής του Μάρκου της καρδιάς μας, που αναδεικνύει την ομοιότητά του με μια άλλη εξοχότητα:


----------



## Zazula (May 22, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Αγγελία για πώληση μεταχειρισμένου αυτοκινήτου, την οποία απόλαυσα ιδιαίτερα: http://www.car.gr/classifieds/cars/view/2522230/, αλλά δυστυχώς την διέγραψαν (όμως εγώ είχα προλάβει στο σνάπσοτ!).[...]


To car.gr ανέκαθεν αποτελούσε πεδίο δημιουργικού μάρκετινγκ: http://www.car.gr/classifieds/bikes/view/3695044/




_0-100 σε 2,5", 0-200 σε 6", 0-300 τόσο, ροπή τόσο. Είναι το πιο γρήγορο μηχανάκι στον πλανήτη Γη. Σκέψου ότι θα μας πετάς καλαμπόκι στον δρόμο για να μην σε χάνουμε και για να σε ακολουθούμε. Φαντάσου να αλλάζεις τις γυναίκες συνέχεια. Θα έχεις την μία με καυτό σορτσάκι και μπότες πάνω στη μηχανή, θα έχεις την άλλη έτσι, την άλλη γιουβέτσι. Θα πατάς επίτηδες φρένο για να κολλάνε πάνω σου. Θα, θα, θα...
_Αυτά μού λέγανε οι φίλοι μου και με έβαζαν στην μπρίζα. Πόσο να αντέξω κι εγώ; Άνθρωπος είμαι, λύγισα, έσπασα κι έτσι λοιπόν ένα πρωινό με όλα αυτά στο μυαλό μου να τριγυρνάνε πήγα και την πήρα. Από την πρώτη κιόλας βδομάδα κατάλαβα ότι είχαν δίκιο σε όλα αυτά που μου έλεγαν, μόνο που είχαν παραβλέψει να μου πούνε όλη την αλήθεια. Ναι μεν βρήκα τη δίμετρη καλλονή, αλλά ταυτόχρονα είχαν αρχίσει να κάνουν την εμφάνισή τους τα πρώτα συμπτώματα. Έτσι λοιπόν και άρχισα τα τρεχάματα σε γιατρούς και εξετάσεις σε καθημερινή βάση. Αυτό έφερε σας αποτέλεσμα μέσα σε σύντομο χρόνικό διάστημα να με πιάσει ένα βράδυ το μωρό μου και να μου πει:
«Δεν μπορεί να συνεχιστεί άλλο αυτή η κατάσταση.»
«Ποια κατάσταση, ματάκια μου;»
«Από τη μέρα που σε γνώρισα όλο εξαφανίζεσαι και έχεις και πολλά προβλήματα.»
«Δηλαδή;» απαντάω.
«Σου μιλάω και μόνο τα μάτια σου κουνάς.»
«Ρε μωρό μου, πονάει ο αυχένας μου από τα ρεπρίζ της μηχανής, μου είπε ο παθολόγος.»
«Ναι, αλλά σε βλέπω και συχνά να φτύνεις κάτω.»
«Ρε καρδιά μου, [μου] φεύγουν και τα σφραγίσματα από τη ροπή της μηχανής, μου είπε ο οδοντίατρος.»
«Και όταν κάθομαι πίσω στη μηχανή και γεμίζω χιόνι, τι, ε;»
«Ρε κορίτσι μου, φεύγει η πιτυρίδα από τα πολλά χιλιόμετρα, μου είπε ο δερματολόγος. Δεν χαίρεσαι τουλάχιστον που σταμάτησα το Ultrex;» της λέω χαμογελώντας.
«Άκου να δεις, Τάσο μου, αν θέλεις ένα τέτοιο πλάσμα δίπλα σου θεϊκό, πρέπει να βάλεις μυαλό. Τι θα μας χρειαστεί η μηχανή;»
_Την ψωνάρα_, λέω από μέσα μου. «Μα, ρε Τζέσικα» της απαντάω, «με αυτή σε γνώρισα».
«Άκου να δεις» μου ξαναλέει, «ληστείες δεν κάνουμε σαν τους Μπόνι και Κλάιντ για να μας κυνηγάνε και να μην μπορούν αν μας πιάσουν, κόντρες δεν βάζουμε για να βγάλουμε κανένα φράγκο, τα διόδια τα πληρώνουμε γιατί είμαστε νομοταγείς, οπότε δώσ' την και ας πάρουμε κανένα κάμπριο μπας και σε βλέπω κι εγώ λιγάκι, γιατί μέχρι τώρα πιο πολύ σε βλέπουν οι γιατροί με τα θέματα που σου δημιουργεί η μηχανή, παρά εγώ».
«Έχεις δίκιο» της απαντάω κι εγώ, σκεφτόμενος μην χάσω το κορμί, πατριώτη.
Ε και κάπως έτσι σύντομα και άδοξα έπεσαν οι τίτλοι τέλους για την Hayabusa.
[...]


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2013)

Θεϊκό!


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Ε και κάπως έτσι σύντομα και άδοξα έπεσαν οι τίτλοι τέλους για την Hayabusa.[...]



Δηλαδή, από Χαγιαβούζα Γιαχαβούζα...

Φαντάζομαι ότι ο αντιδιαφημιστικός τρόπος προσέγγισης είναι για να προσελκυστούν αναγνώστες και άρρωστοι υποψήφιοι αγοραστές.


----------



## Zann (May 23, 2013)

Δεν έχει σημασία ποιος πολιτικός αρχηγός το είπε, και αναλαμβάνω την ευθύνη αν ξεστρατίσει η κουβέντα, αλλά δεν μπορώ να μη το μοιραστώ. Έκανα την απομαγνητοφώνηση από το βίντεο:



> "They wanted and they want to make a paradigm, a bad paradigm for the other European people, to see what it will be happen if people are aggressive in the austerity measures".


----------



## Themis (May 23, 2013)

Άπαιχτο!


----------



## crystal (May 23, 2013)

SCOTLAND, YE BASTARDS!!!


----------



## panadeli (May 23, 2013)

Zann said:


> Δεν έχει σημασία ποιος πολιτικός αρχηγός το είπε, και αναλαμβάνω την ευθύνη αν ξεστρατίσει η κουβέντα, αλλά δεν μπορώ να μη το μοιραστώ. Έκανα την απομαγνητοφώνηση από το βίντεο



Κι εγώ το είδα, είναι άπαιχτο. Ομολογώ πως όταν ξεκίνησε να μιλάει εντυπωσιάστηκα από τη βελτίωση των αγγλικών του, αλλά μετά βέβαια μοιραία άρχισε τα ωραία. Όμως θα έπρεπε να τον προστατεύουν οι οικείοι του, δεν θα έπρεπε να τον αφήνουν έτσι να μιλάει χωρίς κείμενο.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 23, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Κι εγώ το είδα, είναι άπαιχτο. Ομολογώ πως όταν ξεκίνησε να μιλάει εντυπωσιάστηκα από τη βελτίωση των αγγλικών του, αλλά μετά βέβαια μοιραία άρχισε τα ωραία. Όμως θα έπρεπε να τον προστατεύουν οι οκείοι του, δεν θα έπρεπε να τον αφήνουν έτσι να μιλάει χωρίς κείμενο.



Να μαντέψω... Τσίπρας;


----------



## SBE (May 23, 2013)

Αυτό το paradigm με μπέρδεψε γιατί δεν καταλάβαινα αν πρόκειται για ψευδόφιλο ή αν πρόκειται για πολύ υψηλό νόημα.
Τώρα σοβαρά πάντως, σε ποιό παράλληλο σύμπαν που δεν διδάσκονταν ξένες γλώσσες μεγάλωσε ο συγκεκριμένος; Υπάρχει άνθρωπος κάτω των 40 στην Ελλάδα που δεν έχει πάρει τουλάχιστον το λόουερ και δεν έχει κάνει αγγλικά στο σχολείο; Και που κουτσά στραβά, είτε μέσα από τη μουσική είτε μέσα από το Χόλιγουντ έχει εφαρμόσει τα αγγλικά του;
ΟΚ, να εξαιρέσω τα παιδιά από τα χωριά.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Κι εγώ το είδα, είναι άπαιχτο. Ομολογώ πως όταν ξεκίνησε να μιλάει εντυπωσιάστηκα από τη βελτίωση των αγγλικών του, αλλά μετά βέβαια μοιραία άρχισε τα ωραία. Όμως θα έπρεπε να τον προστατεύουν οι οικείοι του, δεν θα έπρεπε να τον αφήνουν έτσι να μιλάει χωρίς κείμενο.


Κι εγώ έχω ακούσει τα πρώτα δέκα λεπτά περίπου, μέχρι εκεί που θέλει να πει για τη Ναόμι Κλάιν τού _Shock Doctrine_ και λέει «Ναόμι Κάμπελ» (και συμφωνούν ο Ζίζεκ και ο παρουσιαστής). Τα αγγλικά του Τσίπρα είναι αρκετά καλά για την περίσταση: απλά πράγματα λέει σε κοινό που δεν έχει τα αγγλικά για πρώτη γλώσσα. Μια χαρά νομίζω ότι θα τον καταλάβανε και μόνο οι κακοπροαίρετοι θα ασχοληθούν με το επίπεδο των αγγλικών του (λες και δεν υπάρχουν πολιτικές τοποθετήσεις να συζητήσει κανείς). Αλλά παρεμβαίνω για ένα λόγο: για να θυμίσω ότι αιφνιδιάστηκε γιατί την ομιλία θα τη διάβαζε στα ελληνικά και θα υπήρχε ταυτόχρονη διερμηνεία. Δυστυχώς, πλάκωσε περισσότερος κόσμος απ' όσους περίμεναν, το σύστημα των ακουστικών δεν επαρκούσε, οπότε αναγκάστηκαν να κάνουν τη συζήτηση στα αγγλικά χωρίς διερμηνεία (που σημαίνει ότι οι Κροάτες που δεν καταλάβαιναν αρκετά αγγλικά, την είχαν βαμμένη). 

Είμαι βέβαιος ότι μέχρι να γίνει πρωθυπουργός ο Τσίπρας, τα αγγλικά του θα έχουν ωριμάσει αρκετά, όπως και οι θέσεις του άλλωστε.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> Είμαι βέβαιος ότι μέχρι να γίνει πρωθυπουργός ο Τσίπρας, τα αγγλικά του θα έχουν ωριμάσει αρκετά, όπως και οι θέσεις του άλλωστε.



Υπονοείς κάτι;


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2013)

Μα νομίζω ότι είμαι σαφέστατος. Άλλωστε, τρεις υποθέσεις κάνω και μπορεί να πέσω έξω και στις τρεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 24, 2013)

Κοίτα, αν ήμουν κακός, θα έλεγα ότι η υπόθεσή σου είναι λογική· τα αγγλικά του Τσίπρα ποτέ δεν θα ωριμάσουν. Αλλά επειδή είμαι καλός άνθρωπος, θα πω ότι η υπόθεσή σου είναι αδύνατη. Ο Τσίπρας έχει την μεγαλύτερη ευκαιρία να γίνει πρωθυπουργός, *τώρα*. Αν ξεφουσκώσει η δημοτικότητά του, εκτιμώ ότι θα μάς χαιρετήσει. Μέσα στα 2 περίπου χρόνια που έχει το περιθώριο, δεν νομίζω ότι προλαβαίνουν τα αγγλικά του να φτάσουν στο επίπεδο "κατανοητό από χρήστη της αγγλικής".


----------



## panadeli (May 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αλλά παρεμβαίνω για ένα λόγο: για να θυμίσω ότι αιφνιδιάστηκε γιατί την ομιλία θα τη διάβαζε στα ελληνικά και θα υπήρχε ταυτόχρονη διερμηνεία. Δυστυχώς, πλάκωσε περισσότερος κόσμος απ' όσους περίμεναν, το σύστημα των ακουστικών δεν επαρκούσε, οπότε αναγκάστηκαν να κάνουν τη συζήτηση στα αγγλικά χωρίς διερμηνεία (που σημαίνει ότι οι Κροάτες που δεν καταλάβαιναν αρκετά αγγλικά, την είχαν βαμμένη).



Ναι, γι' αυτό έγραψα ότι έπρεπε να τον είχαν προστατεύσει. Μόλις είπε ο παρουσιαστής ότι επειδή ήρθαν πολλοί τελικά θα μιλήσει στα αγγλικά είπα από μέσα μου ωχ! Τελικά τα πήγε πολύ καλύτερα απ' ό,τι φανταζόμουν. Απλά θεωρώ ότι η ομάδα που τον συνόδευε έπρεπε να είχε προετοιμαστεί για τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο και να του είχε ένα έτοιμο κείμενο στα αγγλικά, καλού κακού.


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2013)

Helle, μια χαριτωμενιά είπα. Μην το πολιτικοποιείς, γιατί θα βρεθούμε όλοι στη χαβούζα ή στο πολιτικό.


----------



## Zann (May 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> Helle, μια χαριτωμενιά είπα. Μην το πολιτικοποιείς, γιατί θα βρεθούμε όλοι στη χαβούζα ή στο πολιτικό.



Για να το γυρίσουμε στο γλωσσικό, προτιμώ να λέει ο Τσίπρας το παράδειγμα paradigm παρά να βλέπω μεταφρασμένο σε γραπτό λόγο το paradigm παράδειγμα.


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> Helle, μια χαριτωμενιά είπα. Μην το πολιτικοποιείς, γιατί θα βρεθούμε όλοι στη χαβούζα ή στο πολιτικό.



Στη χωματερή εννοείς. :laugh:
Ελπίζω. ;)


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Στη χωματερή εννοείς. :laugh:
> Ελπίζω. ;)


Πω πω, ξέχασα. Νόμιζα ότι το είχα βαφτίσει «χαβούζα». Ίσως έτσι ήθελα να το πω αρχικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 24, 2013)

Συγγνώμη, ξέχασα τα χαμογελάκια. Δεν ήθελα να πολιτικολογήσω. Μισό... :):):):):) (αναδρομικά χαμογελάκια).


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2013)

Zann said:


> Για να το γυρίσουμε στο γλωσσικό, προτιμώ να λέει ο Τσίπρας το παράδειγμα paradigm παρά να βλέπω μεταφρασμένο σε γραπτό λόγο το paradigm παράδειγμα.


Shifting to *paradigm shift*. :)


----------



## Themis (May 30, 2013)

Βρε τι μαθαίνει κανείς διαβάζοντας το Βήμα!
Ο καπνιστός χαρακτήρας στα σκωτσέζικα ουίσκι προκύπτει από την τύρφη. Η τύρφη είναι ένας θάμνος που αφθονεί στη σκωτσέζικη γη, τόσο στα ηπειρωτικά όσο και στα νησιά της.
Όχι ρε! Δεν θα το κόψω το ουίσκι ό,τι κι αν λέτε!


----------



## Palavra (May 30, 2013)

Να πας να καταθέσεις τις ενστάσεις σου στο σωστό νήμα: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6039-single-malt-(whisky)


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2013)

Themis said:


> Βρε τι μαθαίνει κανείς διαβάζοντας το Βήμα!
> 
> 
> Το Βήμα said:
> ...




Προς Β. Ναι, και τυρφοσυλλέκτες ο Μαύρος Peat και οι Μουργόλυκοι (οι Λύκοι για τους παλιούς).  

Αλλά ιδού η εξήγηση για τον καινοφανή θάμνο της τύρφης:
_Στον μαγικό κόσμο των αποσταγμάτων πάντα υπάρχει ανάγκη για νέες ανακαλύψεις._ Μία από τις μείζονες είναι να ανακαλύπτεις κάθε φορά τη συγκίνηση και την απόλαυση σε ένα από τα κλασικά spirit, πολλώ δε μάλλον σε ένα malt. ;)


Προς Θ. Ούτε αν σου πω ότι τα single malt είναι μαλτέζικα; Τα single μόνο· όταν δεσμευτούν προτιμούν τις Σκωτσέζες από τις Μαλτέζες. Και τα maltesers αμερικάνικα. Τα malteasers δαεμανικά. 


Και λεξιπλάθει επίσης, επανειλημμένα, ατυχώς a posteriori (retroscopy): 
Ισως αυτή η μυρωδιά του τζακιού που παραπέμπει σε παρελθόντες χειμώνες, το αναψοκοκκίνισμα του θυμικού μας λόγω συνθηκών, αλλά και η *ρετροσκοπική* διάθεση που όλους μας έχει πιάσει μάς κάνουν να στρεφόμαστε ξανά σε πράγματα λιγότερο εξεζητημένα, απαλλαγμένα από φανφάρες.
http://www.tovima.gr/vimamen/spirits/article/?aid=446892

Από την αναπόληση, στην κολονοσκόπηση. :scared:


----------



## bernardina (Jun 9, 2013)

Επιτέλους! Αποδεικνύεται ότι ο Μαυροχιάς ζει και βασιλεύει και έχει αφήσει απογόνους. Οι οποίοι έχουν και κερατάκια! Θεϊκό! Επικό! ΔΙΑΔΩΣΤΕ!!!!1:clap:


Ενα ελληνoρθόδοξο μπλογκ,όχι οποιοδήποτε, αλλά ένα από τα κορυφαία το "Olastifora2" (μάλλον υπάρχει και 1 αλλά αυτό είναι μια ανούσια λεπτομέρεια) μας αποκαλύπτει υπό τον μεγαλειώδη τίτλο "ΤΡΟΜΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ! ΜΑΥΡΕΣ ΟΧΙΕΣ ΕΙΣΒΑΛΟΥΝ ΣΤΑ ΣΠΙΤΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΚΑΤΟΙΚΩΝ!!! ΑΥΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΙΝΑ ΦΕΡΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΚΟΛΑΣΙΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ GAY PRIDE!!" και με τον αισθητά μικρότερο υπότιτλο " «Τά γάρ ὀψώνια τῆς ἁμαρτίας θάνατος, τό δέ χάρισμα τοῦ θεοῦ ζωή αἰώνιος ἐν Χριστῷ Ἰησοῦ τῷ Κυρίῳ ἡμῶν.» (Ρωμ. στ΄ 23). Ο ΘΕΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΛΥΠΗΘΕΙ...ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΟ!

Ακόμη όμως δεν έχουμε εισέλθει στην είδηση (είναι μια νέα μορφή εμφανέστατα δημοσιογραφίας που ουδόλως πάντως ενοχλεί, γιατί τα τρομερά έρχονται παρακάτω)

Διαβάστε επίσης από το κορυφαίο καθ' όλα μπλογκ το ανυπέρβλητο άρθρο: ΣΟΔΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΟΜΟΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΘΗΝΑ, ΑΛΛΑ Η ΞΑΦΝΙΚΗ ΒΡΟΧΗ ΕΞ ΟΥΡΑΝΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΦΕΙ ΤΗΝ «ΠΑΡΕΛΑΣΗ» ΤΩΝ ΑΝΩΜΑΛΩΝ!!!

Η φριχτή είδηση:

Θεσσαλονίκη: Έκκληση για βοήθεια από τους κατοίκους της περιοχής, που τονίζουν πως έχουν χάσει τον ύπνο τους... ντου απο οχιες μεσα στα σπιτια τους.
Ώρες αγωνίας περνούν καθημερινά δέκα οικογένειες που ζουν στις παρυφές του Σέιχ Σου όταν οι μαύρες οχιές εισβάλλουν κυριολεκτικά στις αυλές τους.
Οι κατοικίες τους βρίσκονται πεντακόσια μόλις μέτρα από το τούνελ στην περιοχή Κωνταντινοπολίτικα με τα ερπετά να έχουν γίνει φόβος και τρόμος για παιδιά και ηλικιωμένους.
"Το φαινόμενο παρουσιάστηκε για πρώτη φορά και η κατάσταση είναι ανεξέλεγκτη" δηλώνει o Mιχάλης Φουρναράκος και επισημαίνει: "δεν μπορούμε να κατανοήσουμε πως έκαναν την εμφάνιση τους τόσα φίδια καθώς τα τελευταία χρόνια δεν αντιμετωπίζαμε κανένα πρόβλημα".
Η εμφάνιση των μαύρων ερπετών δημιουργεί τεράστιο πρόβλημα κυρίως στις μετακινήσεις των πενήντα περίπου ατόμων που ζουν στην συγκεκριμένη περιοχή. Οι μεσημβρινές κυρίως ώρες μετατρέπονται σε εφιάλτη καθώς οι οχιές αναζητούν δροσιά και καταφεύγουν στις αυλές των σπιτιών. "Είναι μαύρες και μάλιστα έχουν κερατάκια στο κεφάλι" περιγράφει στο parousiazw.gr ο Ευθύμης Σιδηρόπουλος, και υπογραμμίζει "μόνο που τις βλέπεις σε πιάνει κρύος ιδρώτας".
Οι κάτοικοι του Σέιχ Σου εκτιμούν ότι τα φίδια αυτά προέκυψαν από γόνους που άφησε ομάδα φυσιολατρών προκειμένου να πολλαπλασιάσουν τη ζωή του δάσους. Το στοιχείο αυτό όμως δεν επιβεβαιώνεται επίσημα από καμία πηγή. Ο Γιάννης Τραϊανός έντρομος από την πλευρά του κάνει έκκληση απελπισίας για βοήθεια, μέσω του paroυsiazw.gr "Δεν μπορούμε να κοιμηθούμε ήσυχοι. Ακούμε τους σκύλους να γαβγίζουν και μετά ακούμε το σύρσιμο των φιδιών μέσα στις φυλλωσιές. Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι βιώνουμε. Σας παρακαλούμε βοηθείστε μας".

ΣΣ Insider: Ανάθεμα τα Gay pride και τον Καμίνη μαζί που μας έμπλεξαν! Και μια ερώτηση: Ποια η διαφορά οχιάς και μαύρης οχιάς;


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2013)

Βρε Μπέρνη, αυτό έπρεπε να το έχεις βάλει στο χαρούμενο ξύπνημα, να το διαβάζει κανείς πρωί πρωί να του φτιάχνει τη διάθεση. 

Νομίζω ότι η μαύρη οχιά, γνωστή και ως μαύρο φίδι που τους έφαγε, δεν χρησιμοποιεί αντιηλιακό. 

ΥΓ Στα σοβαρά, μαύρο ή μάλλον γκρίζο με μαύρο χρώμα έχει ο αστρίτης (Vipera berus), που είναι πρωτοξάδερφος της οχιάς (Vipera ammodytes).


----------



## crystal (Jun 9, 2013)

Μοιάζει βγαλμένο απ' το Κουλούρι, τρελάθηκα όταν είδα ότι είναι αυθεντικό!


----------



## Earion (Jun 9, 2013)

Vipera ammodytes, κοινή ονομασία στα αγγλικά _horned viper_, στα ελληνικά *οχιά*. Εδώ την περιγράφει:

Ολικό μήκος έως 90cm, συνήθως λιγότερο, σπάνια περισσότερο. Ποικίλει σε χρωματισμούς. *Φέρει χαρακτηριστική απόφυση στην άκρη του ρύγχους*. Άλλες ονομασίες: *αστρίτης *(*λανθασμένα*!)*, έχιδνα, κερασφόρος οχιά, κοντόθωρος, κοντοθοδωρής, στρίδα, στρίδης, κατσουροχιά, κοντοσέρβα, όχεντρα, λιόχεντρα, οχιντρίτης, δρίτης, σκολίδα, κουρκούλης, θεριούλι.






* Η ονομασία «αστρίτης» χρησιμοποιείται συχνά για διαφορετικά είδη ανά περιοχή, λανθασμένα και συνήθως επιβαρύνει ακίνδυνα είδη φιδιών με την φήμη του δηλητηριώδους.

Το *adder *καλύπτει, όπως βλέπω εδώ, γενικά το είδος Vipera berus (Common European adder ή common European viper).


----------



## bernardina (Jun 10, 2013)

*Oscar-worthy Dramatic Doggie Death*







Poor husky is shot and killed by his trusted owner! Animal cruelty!
Incidentally, the floor is bare because we're renovating the house. Not sure why so many people are focusing on this when a dog is freakin' dying in front of them.
The dramatic doggie is Bailey and Bailey is a boy. He wishes you would stop calling him a she because he's getting a complex and won't come out of his trailer.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2013)

Τι καλό! Και τι ωραίες αντιδράσεις.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 13, 2013)

She's still behind me, isnt' she...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2013)

[video]http://player.vimeo.com/video/68629526[/video]


----------



## nickel (Jun 20, 2013)

Επειδή το Vimeo είναι πολύ στριμμένο, ελπίζω το βιντεάκι να είναι το ίδιο με το παρακάτω:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2013)

Ναι, το ίδιο είναι.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2013)

http://www.lifo.gr/team/u12124/39022


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2013)

*The Greeks who worship the ancient gods*
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-22972610

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, έξω θα είναι σίγουροι πια ότι μας ψεκάζουν.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 21, 2013)

Κι αφού μπαίνω στο σάη που μας δίνει ο Ζάζουλας να δω τι έχουν οι Ροδίτες και παραπονιούνται, κι αφού βλέπω την καλλονή που αποφάσισε να εμπλουτίσει τις φυσικές καλλονές του νησιού με τα κάλλη της, λέω μπα... δεν παραπονιούνται οι Ροδίτες· οι Ροδίτισσες παραπονιούνται. Ας δούμε τι άλλα παράπονα έχουν.
Πάω λοιπόν στη δεξιά στήλη, το μάτι μου πέφτει σε κάτι γνώριμο. Λέω, ας το ανοίξω να δω τι γράφει. Τα μουστάκια που δεν έχω αρχίζουν και χαμογελάνε. Κατεβαίνω εκεί που λέει ΠΗΓΗ, ανοίγω και πέφτω κατευθείαν στο ηφαίστειο. Πάω κάτω κάτω, παρασυρμένη απ' την καυτή λάβα, βλέπω ότι και αυτή η ανάρτηση υπογράφεται από το ίδιο περήφανο άτομο.

Στο μεταξύ έχουν σταματήσει να υπομειδιούν τα μουστάκια που δεν έχω και είμαι πεσμένη στα πατώματα από τα γέλια. Γιατί; Δείτε εδώ και θα καταλάβετε.

Τιτανοτεράστια proud to be Greek Μαρκέλα! Πάλι το έκανες το θάμα σου, γίγαντα της ηλεδημοσιογραφίας! 

Κι επειδή η Proud to be Greek Μαρκέλα εκτός από την υψηλή και έγκυρη μαχητική δημοσιογραφία με τα πολλά θαυμαστικά υπηρετεί με την ίδια περηφάνια το στίχο, τη μουσική και την ερμηνεία με νύφες (literally) του Θερμαϊκού και αναμμένους αναπτήρες, ιδού και το εξτένσιον του ταλέντου της. Σπέσιαλ μπόνους για γερά τσαούλια που αντέχουν στο γέλιο.
Μαρκέλα, I'm so proud to have met you and your enormous talents... 'σαι θεά...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 21, 2013)

Με την αναπαραγωγή του τρολοπόστ (που έχει ξαναγίνει, λέει εκεί στο Τίποτα στα σοβαρά) αναρωτήθηκα: μα ο χάρτης δείχνει επιθέσεις καρχαριών στην ξηρά, ούτε τι ανέβασε δεν είδε; Και εντωμεταξύ, ο τίτλος του ροδομπλόγκ όλα τα λεφτά: _*παράπονα*_ Ρόδου. Would you like some cheese with that whine?


----------



## SBE (Jun 23, 2013)

Τι θα καταλαβαίνατε από αυτό; Ποιός πέθανε, πού πέθανε και πώς ήταν ο θάνατός του;
Για όλο το άρθρο εδώ. 

It was the second win for Lady Cecil, whose husband Henry Cecil died his month, at the Ascot meeting.
"It was devastating, but at least it was quick and he wouldn't have felt anything," she said.
"I didn't know what had happened until I came back. I thought everything was all right but it seemed all quiet and I had no idea why. The horse had been working so well."


----------



## bernardina (Jun 24, 2013)

Αν δεν δώσεις σημασία στο δεύτερο κόμμα, αυτό μετά από το month, νομίζεις πως πέθανε ο άντρας της, ο Henry Cecil. Ήρεμα και γαλήνια, χωρίς να νιώσει πόνο ή τίποτ' άλλο. Αν έβαζε ανάμεσα σε παύλες ή μέσα σε παρένθεση τη φράση whose husband died last month δεν θα δημιουργούνταν τέτοια σύγχυση.

Κρίμα για το αλογάκι. Πραγματικά έτρεξε με την καρδιά του.

Και χήρα και χωρίς άλογο; Tough... Well, c' est la vie.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 24, 2013)

"He sat and watched me eat Chinese take-out for half an hour. Then this happened." ♥


----------



## Costas (Jun 24, 2013)

Η πόρνη δίνει σεξ χωρίς συνέπειες. Η φεμινίστρια δίνει συνέπειες δίχως σεξ. 

Από το σχόλιο αρ. 4 (Orion) σε άρθρο της Άννας Κουρουπού στο protagon.


----------



## SBE (Jun 24, 2013)

Από αυτό το άρθρο, κολλάω με το καλημέρα στη φράση "πολύ ψιλό τακούνι". Εννοεί πολύ λεπτό τακούνι ή είναι ορθογραφικό και εννοεί ψηλό τακούνι;


----------



## Costas (Jun 24, 2013)

Το άρθρο είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου άνευ αξίας, αλλά η παραπάνω ατάκα μού φάνηκε πολύ πειραχτήρικη!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2013)

Επιτέλους, όλη η αλήθεια! *Οι 20 απόκρυφοι νόμου του ελληνικού Facebook.*


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 26, 2013)

Μήνυμα που έλαβα από την Southern Railway:

_Dimitrios,__ words cannot express how much we miss you. __So we'll say it in numbers: 4162_

Αυτό είναι που λέμε _μαθηματική γλώσσα_.


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2013)

...
E, απάντησέ τους κι εσύ: «42!»


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2013)

Καλά νέα, πράγματι. ;)

"Find more stuff"? What about my keys?


----------



## Elsa (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Palavra (Jun 29, 2013)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2013)

Σε συνέχεια τού #218, τώρα και back to the future: http://www.car.gr/classifieds/cars/view/3829022/




TaxFree - Ξένα νούμερα, Θωρακισμένο :) [...]

Σε άριστη κατάσταση, αλλαγμένες ερπύστριες πρόσφατα, όλα τα service στο Άντρο των Αίλουρων από εμένα! Ανταλλακτικά μόνο παραγγελία από την Τρίτη Γη!!! Το μόνο που έχει είναι μερικές γρατσουνιές από μάχες με τον Μαμ-Ρα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2013)

Πρόλαβαν και τη διέγραψαν (σαν τρολιά, υποθέτω, όχι επειδή δεν ήθελε ο webmaster να χάσει την ευκαιρία).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2013)

Αν πρόσεξες όταν πήρα το σνάψοτ [ΣτΖ: Εαριονική γραφή] είχε ήδη 4800 εμφανίσεις!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Σε άριστη κατάσταση, αλλαγμένες ερπύστριες πρόσφατα, όλα τα service στο Άντρο των Αίλουρων από εμένα! Ανταλλακτικά μόνο παραγγελία από την Τρίτη Γη!!! Το μόνο που έχει είναι μερικές γρατσουνιές από μάχες με τον Μαμ-Ρα.



Ναι, αλλά έγραψες Αίλουρων αντί του (στο πρωτότυπο) Έλουρων (που ήταν «εθνικό όνομα») όπως θα διαπιστώσεις, μετά από πολύ ξεσκαρτάρισμα, γκουγκλίζοντας, και θα μπορούσε εδώ να είναι έγκυρη εναλλακτική γραφή.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2013)

Αυτά θα πρέπει να μας τα διευκρινίσει κάποιος που γνωρίζει από Θάντερκατς, Δόκτωρ. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2013)

Ως σύναψη, πάντως, συναντάω μόνο «άντρο των αίλουρων» (που εξισώνεται μάλιστα, αν και σε αμφίβολη πηγή, με το Pierce College :devil:).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2013)

Ε ναι, αυτά είδα κι εγώ και γι' αυτό το άλλαξα. ;)


----------



## Earion (Jun 30, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Αν πρόσεξες όταν πήρα το σνάψοτ [ΣτΖ: Εαριονική γραφή] είχε ήδη 4800 εμφανίσεις!



Αυτό σημαίνει ότι έχω τον πρώτο μεταστραφέντα; Η ζωή μου κάνει το πρώτο μεγάλο δώρο :laugh:


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2013)

...





Από την έκδοση «Μαφάλντα 12» (Ars Longa, 1989, 420 δρχ.), αρχικά από το 1974, μάλλον (δεν είμαι σίγουρος, γιατί εδώ εκδόθηκαν με διαφορετική αρίθμηση απ' ό,τι στην Αργεντινή, αν και πρωτοδημοσιεύτηκαν νωρίτερα στις εφημερίδες του Μπουένος Άιρες). Το είδα ανοιχτό πάνω στο τραπέζι που το διάβαζαν τα παιδιά και πνίγηκα, έπαθα ένα ντεζαμπλούμ.


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2013)

...
楊麗萍空靈唯美孔雀舞 Yang Liping Peacock Dance - Love of Peacock






Παγόνι, όχι νεοσσός - 55 χρονών, μάλλον παγώνα είναι - αλλά το λέει η περδικούλα της.


----------



## nickel (Jul 4, 2013)

Μπράβο! Και μετά απαραιτήτως αυτό:


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2013)

...
Στο οικείο νήμα, αφτοποστάρομαι :):



daeman said:


> ...
> Πάλι θηλυκό το βήμα, από τη Γιανγκ Λι Πινγκ, μια κόρη της σελήνης:
> 
> Moon - Solo Dance by Yang LiPing
> ...


----------



## Costas (Jul 4, 2013)

Ms. Yang said she had little formal training and prefers folk dancing to modern dance, which she associates with the expression of anguish and pain. "My dances are just showing the beautiful side of life," she said.


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2013)

Costas said:


> Ms. Yang said she had little formal training and prefers folk dancing to modern dance, which she associates with the expression of anguish and pain. "My dances are just showing the beautiful side of life," she said.



Αυτός ο κυματισμός που κάνει με τα χέρια της με ξετρελαίνει:

Indeed, her dances are infused with grace, emphasizing the intricacies of expression possible with the hands and arms. Abruptly, she will freeze in place. Then her body snaps to life. She is by turns robotic, then fluid. Her long, slender arms and fingers - capped by extremely long fingernails that accentuate her moves - are the wings of a bird, the branches of a tree, sparks bursting into a raging fire.

"Nature is simply the best teacher," she said. "I watch the motions of the peacock, birds, animals, anything that moves. That's how I've taught myself."
...
And when asked whether her dances offer any messages, she snaps: "I don't think about messages. I just love to dance. It's my nature."
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/03/05/arts/dance/05danc.html?pagewanted=2&_r=2

尾声 Epilogue 
雀之靈 Spirit of Peacock






Για σένα, Κώστα :):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrT_-APUBts
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5Q8aPfUdSo


----------



## SBE (Jul 4, 2013)

Όποτε ακούω χορός + κυματισμός χεριών σκέφτομαι αυτό:


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ, SBE. :)

Δες και το παγόνι όμως και τη φεγγαροκαμωμένη· τέτοια ροή στα χέρια δεν έχω ξαναδεί (όχι πως έχω δει πολλά, αλλά εκείνα με σαγήνευσαν, μου σαγηγνέψανε).


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2013)

...
Από τη φατσομπουκική σελίδα του European Commission interpreters - SCIC, μέσω εκείνης των Juvenes Translatores που βρήκα με αφορμή το σχετικό νήμα που ανακίνησε σήμερα ο Εαρίωνας, ο Ευρωπαϊκός Χάρτης του Αγγουριού:






Δροσιστικός, αλλά όπως φαίνεται στα σχόλια - όπου τον περίλαβαν διάφοροι μεταφραστές (μάλλον) με τη γνωστή σχολαστικότητα που μας διακρίνει - μερικούς τους ζόρισε.

Για την Ελλάδα που ξέρω σίγουρα, εκτός από το γενικό _αγγούρι_ (γραμμένο angouri, δεν είχαν ελληνικό πληκτρολόγιο φαίνεται), το διαλεκτικό *καστραβέτσι* - που έχει στον χάρτη, προφανώς σλαβική επιρροή, μάλλον βλάχικη για τη Θεσσαλία όπου και εμφανίζεται - το έχω ακούσει μερικές φορές εδώ (παρότι κάποια στο φατσοβιβλίο διέκρινε ήδη ιμπεριαλιστικό δάκτυλο σ' αυτό, κρυμμένο μέσα στο αγγούρι προφανώς), αλλά δεν βγάζω τη λέξη που έχει πάνω στη Χαλκιδική. 
Τη βγάζει κανείς ή να την παρατήσουμε εκεί που είναι χωμένη;

Και οι τουρκομαθείς γκρινιάζουν, γιατί στη γείτονα λέει το λένε μάλλον salatalik ενώ το hiyar που γράφει είναι λέει σλανγκιά,
γι' αυτό όμως παραδίδω τη σκυτάλη (πράσινη) στους τουρκομαθείς μας.

Cucumber: refreshing for some, straining for others. :laugh:


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2013)

Αν δεν λέει πάλι _καστραβέτσι_ στη Χαλκιδική, κάποια παραλλαγή του θα πρέπει να είναι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2013)

Και άλλη ανάλυση στο Strange Maps, που αναδημοσιεύει και τον αντίστοιχο χάρτη του πορτοκαλιού:


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2013)

Για τα πορτοκάλια διαβάζουμε εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?4884-Orange-η-Οράγγη-ο-Οράγγης-(όχι-μόνο-πορτοκάλι-)
και πολύ περισσότερα εδώ:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2011/04/11/portokalia/
ή ακόμα καλύτερα στις _Οπωροφόρες λέξεις_.

Όσο για το όνομα της Πορτογαλίας (που μας έδωσε την ονομασία _πορτοκάλι_):
*Portus Cale*


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και άλλη ανάλυση στο Strange Maps, που αναδημοσιεύει και τον αντίστοιχο χάρτη του πορτοκαλιού:
> ...



Όπου διαβάζουμε: The Greeks are credited with introducing cucumbers to the rest of Europe. 

It figures, although the participle might be _indebted_ instead of _credited_. And some say it's recurrent, prolonged.  

Επίσης από το ίδιο, μια που είμαστε σε κατάλληλο νήμα, αν και τα τριβίδια ενδιαφέρουν πολλούς από εμάς οπουδήποτε:

A final bit of cucumber trivia: _Cucumber_ is one of the rarest of American surnames. There are about 20 individual listings in the US White Pages for people named Cucumber, all but one in the western part of North Carolina. Curiously, a Mr. David Cucumber lives on Dave Cucumber Road. The only Cucumber listed outside of Appalachia is a Mr. Cucumber in Rhode Island, who lives on Cucumber Hill Road. 

- Mr. Cucumber, Mr. Peel is here to see you.
- Oh, for Slicesakes, I went to so much trouble to get rid of him and now he's back?


----------



## bernardina (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Marinos (Jul 18, 2013)

daeman said:


> Και οι τουρκομαθείς γκρινιάζουν, γιατί στη γείτονα λέει το λένε μάλλον salatalik ενώ το hiyar που γράφει είναι λέει σλανγκιά, γι' αυτό όμως παραδίδω τη σκυτάλη (πράσινη) στους τουρκομαθείς μας.



Hıyar είναι η παλιά, αραβική λέξη, που σήμερα έχει την άλλη σημασία (ξέρετε), ενώ για το σαλατικό χρησιμοποιείται το salatalık.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2013)

Αυτό, τώρα, το έβαλες για να διασκεδάσουμε, Μπερναρντίνα;


----------



## bernardina (Jul 19, 2013)

Γιατί, Ντοκ; Δεν είναι ξεκαρδιστικό; :inno: (Γελάω για να μην κλάψω, που έλεγε και η σχωρεμένη η μανούλα μου).:s


----------



## Palavra (Jul 19, 2013)

Θα έπρεπε να πάει στο γατονήμα κανονικά, αλλά:









(Το καπαρώνω για μελλοντική αβατάρα. Σίγουρος τρόπος να περνάνε απαρατήρητα τα λάθη που κάνεις, καθώς τα βλέμματα θα πέφτουν στην κορμάρα αβατάρα, και όχι στο με πόσα νι γράφεται το _υποννννννοώ_ )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Το καπαρώνω για μελλοντική αβατάρα.


Πολύ καλή ιδέα. Πάρε και τη μικρογραφία, να την έχεις έτοιμη:


----------



## Palavra (Jul 19, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πολύ καλή ιδέα. Πάρε και τη μικρογραφία, να την έχεις έτοιμη:
> 
> View attachment 4008


Το φαινόμενο του _μάιν γκοτ, γιατί γελάει αυτή η τρελή μόνη της πάλι_, θα εξηγηθεί από τους ιστορικούς του μέλλοντος με τη βοήθεια ανασκαφών σε αυτό το νήμα.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 19, 2013)

Go easy on the kitteh, _easy on the kitteh!_


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 21, 2013)

Από το somuchPUN!


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2013)

Στο μεταξύ, ξεκαρδίστηκα με τον καβγά του Δημήτρη Ψαθά με τον Καραγάτση, μεσούσης της Κατοχής. Στο σημερινό ανάρτημα του Σαραντάκου:
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2013/07/28/filokavga/#more-9371


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 11, 2013)

Συγγνώμη, είναι λίγο παλιό, αλλά κλαίω απ' τα γέλια:

BBC News mistakes Halo UNSC logo for UN








Φαντάζομαι τι κραξίδι έφαγε ο ταλαίπωρος υπάλληλος του BBC, που αντί για το λογότυπο του *Συμβουλίου Ασφαλείας του ΟΗΕ (UNSC)* έβαλε το λογότυπο του *United Nations Space Command*, της γνωστής σειράς παιχνιδιών *Halo*.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 13, 2013)

Christina Bianco Diva Impressions 'Total Eclipse Of The Heart' (as Adele & more!)


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2013)

Ξεκαρδιστικό. 

Με την ευκαιρία: Μια ανακοίνωση στην αρχή μού θύμισε πηγή συχνού διαδικτυακού εκνευρισμού: την αναγγελία μελλοντικών εκδηλώσεων κτλ χωρίς το έτος. Π.χ. Christina's next performance is in London at the Hippodrome on September 6th & 7th. 
Λες (το 2014): «Α, ωραία, θα είμαι στο Λονδίνο τον Σεπτέμβριο, να πάω να την ακούσω να γελάσω». Έλα που η ανακοίνωση είναι για τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2013... 

Κατά τ' άλλα, το ξανακούω και ξαναγελάω.


----------



## nickel (Aug 15, 2013)

Θα σκάσω γιατί μου είναι αδύνατο να θυμηθώ. Αλλά η ερώτηση αφορά μόνο όσους έχουν πανίσχυρη μνήμη — δεν θέλω να χάσετε χρόνο για τη δική μου περιέργεια.

Μέλος μας ανέβασε στον φατσοτοίχο της την παραπάνω γελοιογραφία τού Harry Bliss: *Famous Artists Modeling Agency*. Έχουμε έξι χαρακτήρες στο στιλ που τους έχουν ζωγραφίσει έξι διάσημοι ζωγράφοι σε έξι γνωστά ή λιγότερο γνωστά έργα. Τέσσερις ζωγράφοι είναι αμέσως αναγνωρίσιμοι, ένας (ο δεύτερος) είναι λιγότερο γνωστός, αλλά μου είναι εντελώς αδύνατο να θυμηθώ την περίπτωση του γελοιογράφου. Νομίζω ότι η κοπέλα δίπλα στην πόρτα είναι από το πενάκι Αμερικανού γελοιογράφου — εμφανίζεται συνήθως μαζί με τον άντρα, αν δεν κάνω τεράστιο λάθος. Αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι ξέρω το όνομα του γελοιογράφου. Αν ξέρετε, μην το κρατήσετε μυστικό.

Τα υπόλοιπα τα έκρυψα εδώ, για την περίπτωση που σας αρέσουν τα κουίζ:



Spoiler




Amedeo Modigliani, περίπου στο στιλ τού _Portrait of the Artist's Wife, Jeanne Hebuterne_, 1918 [σύνδεσμος]
Fernand Léger, στο στιλ τού _Femme sur fond rouge, femme assise_, 1927 [σύνδεσμος]
Edvard Munch, κάποιο από τα _The Scream_ [σύνδεσμος]
Pablo Picasso, _Le Rêve_, πορτρέτο της ερωμένης του Marie-Thérèse Walter, 1932 [σύνδεσμος]
Γκρρρ...
James McNeill Whistler, _Arrangement in Grey and Black No.1_, γνωστό με το όνομα _Whistler's Mother_, 1871 [σύνδεσμος]





Απαντήσεις στο #393 και #443.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2013)

Η εξέλιξη της γυναικείας κόμμωσης ανά τους αιώνες:


----------



## JimAdams (Aug 20, 2013)

@ Nickel (#304)

Μου θυμίζει κάπως Otto Dix (και πιο συγκεκριμένα τον πίνακα Sylvia von Harden) αλλά σχετικό είναι κι αυτό...


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2013)

Δεν είναι του Ντιξ, αλλά μου έβαλες τη φρικτή υποψία μήπως δεν είναι καρτουνίστας, όπως μου έχει μπει η ιδέα. Γκρρρ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 23, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι ίσως πρέπει να ανοίξουμε και ένα νήμα «Πενθήστε με αυτό»...


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2013)

Δεν θυμάμαι ποιος μου έστειλε αυτόν το σύνδεσμο, αλλά η ερώτηση πρέπει να ήταν «Πώς λέγεται στα ισπανικά το κρυολόγημα του ταξιτζή;».
http://tinyurl.com/mn57raa


----------



## daeman (Aug 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δεν θυμάμαι ποιος μου έστειλε αυτόν το σύνδεσμο, αλλά η ερώτηση πρέπει να ήταν «Πώς λέγεται στα ισπανικά το κρυολόγημα του ταξιτζή;».
> http://tinyurl.com/mn57raa


  Tariq ibn Ziyad - with the Rock of Gibraltar named after him - a cabby?

Ο Στάζιμπος, στα ασόβαρα μεζεδάκια, για το νοτιότερο άκρο της ηπειρωτικής Ευρώπης. 

Παρέμπ, της νησιωτικής στη Γαύδο, βαθύ κάθισμα υγιέστατο παρότι κενό, και άνευ πτώσης σημαίας: 






Κι ένα βορειοδυτικό άκρο, ο φάρος στο Βutt of Lewis στα Western Isles, τις Εξωτερικές Εβρίδες (Na h-Eileanan Siar), το πιο ανεμοδαρμένο σημείο του ΗΒ. It figures, right on the butt of Lewis.  











Τα υπόλοιπα εκεί: Extreme points of Europe.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## bernardina (Aug 26, 2013)

Ψιτ... ;)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2013)

Τελικά λοιπόν δεν ήταν ντεζαβού αυτό που νόμισα, ήταν πραγματικότητα.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 26, 2013)

About English pronunciation


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2013)

Γιάννης Μιχελογιαννάκης:
Δεν είναι τυχαία η ημέρα γέννησης της Σοσιαλιστικής Τάσης. Γεννιέται μια ημέρα που:
Είμαστε υπερήφανοι για την ιστορία της Ελλάδας. Σαν σήμερα κερδίσαμε την Μάχη των Πλαταιών υπό των [sic] Παυσανία, το 497 πχ. [sic]

Με το καλό και τη Μάχη των Πλατειών.

Τα υπόλοιπα «Σαν σήμερα» είναι ακόμα πιο αστεία. 
http://www.newsnow.gr/article/491625/omilia-tou-voulefti-syriza-gia
Και, επειδή ξεκίνησε με το «Δεν είναι τυχαία η ημέρα γέννησης...», με έβαλε σε σκέψεις. Δηλαδή μαζεύτηκαν γύρω από κάποιο τραπέζι και είπαν: «Πρέπει να ανακοινώσουμε τη Σοσιαλιστική Τάση, αλλά να είναι μια μέρα σημαδιακή. Να έχει και πατρίδα και λίγο Διαφωτισμό και φιλειρηνισμό και διεκδίκηση και Ορθοδοξία. Κομφούκιο μαζί με Βελουχιώτη». Τα έριξαν στη Wikipedia και βγήκε η 27η Αυγούστου;

Μεγάλε, ξέχασες να πεις ότι 27 Αυγούστου, του 1770, γεννήθηκε ο Χέγκελ! Ξέρεις πόσο σημαδιακό είναι αυτό για τη Σοσιαλιστική Τάση; Περισσότερο και από το θάνατο του Τισιανού!


----------



## bernardina (Aug 28, 2013)

Είδες που δεν κατάλαβες τίποτα;

Ανήμερα του Αγίου Φανουρίου, ρε συ. Ψήσανε και φανουρόπιτα, να τους ξαναφανερώσει εξουσία...:devil:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2013)

Μάχη των Πλαταιών, 479 πΧ.


----------



## Irini (Aug 28, 2013)

Επίσης, σύμφωνα με την αγγλική wikipedia, οι Βησιγότθοι λεηλάτησαν τη Ρώμη, οι Τούρκοι πήραν το Αφιόν Καραχισάρ κλπ κλπ

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/August_27#Births


----------



## bernardina (Aug 28, 2013)

Ε, λοιπόν, όσο περνάει η ώρα τόσο αρχίζω να υποψιάζομαι πως πρόκειται για τρολιά.
Αποκλείεται να είπε τέτοια πράγματα --ακόμα και ο Μιχελογιαννάκης. :s


----------



## Costas (Aug 29, 2013)

nickel said:


> Με το καλό και τη Μάχη των Πλατειών.


Ωραίος! Πολύ ωραίο και το κλιπ με τις γυναικείες κομμώσεις του Ζαζ!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 29, 2013)

Δεν θυμάμαι αν έχουμε βάλει καθόλου «If it fits, I sits»:




Και το μιμίδιο: http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/if-it-fits-i-sits


----------



## bernardina (Aug 29, 2013)

If it fits... okay, nevermind.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## Palavra (Aug 30, 2013)

Έχω λιώσει: http://www.lifo.gr/team/gnomes/41179
Και το σάη του εδώ: http://www.triakilakodika.gr/

Να ξέρετε ότι εκεί που λέει «πληροφορικάριος», το 90% των περιπτώσεων θα μπορούσε να λέει «μεταφραστής». Θεός. Τι θεός, ημίθεος 









Τελευταίο, το υπόσχομαι: http://www.triakilakodika.gr/post/2013/04/30/pliroforikagouras

(Μπράβο, μπράβο, ρε φίλε, το χρειαζόμουν αυτό σήμερα)


----------



## Costas (Aug 31, 2013)

Other causes of priapism include: (...) Black widow spider bites (...)

(WebMD)


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2013)

Costas said:


> Other causes of priapism include: (...) Black widow spider bites (...)


Καλημέρα. Είναι το στάδιο πριν να σε φάει η μαρμάγκα. :)


----------



## Costas (Aug 31, 2013)

Λες, ε; :)


----------



## bernardina (Aug 31, 2013)

Η πλάκα είναι ότι έβγαινε με την πρώτη που έκανε όπισθεν! :laugh:


----------



## Costas (Sep 1, 2013)

Άδωνι, δικαιούσαι να δηλώσεις ότι επί των ημερών σου βγήκε από το νοσοκομείο ο Μαντέλα. (Tweet του Προταγκόν)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 2, 2013)

Costas said:


> Άδωνι, δικαιούσαι να δηλώσεις ότι επί των ημερών σου βγήκε από το νοσοκομείο ο Μαντέλα. (Tweet του Προταγκόν)



Η ανθεκτικότητα και το πείσμα αυτού του ανθρώπου με έχουν αφήσει άφωνη από έκπληξη και θαυμασμό (κρίνετε μόνοι σας σε ποιον από τους δύο αναφέρομαι. :twit: )


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2013)

Όμορφη έμπνευση. Υποθέτω ότι υπάρχει πρόγραμμα υπολογιστή που αναβοσβήνει τα φώτα τους (και οι χορευτές φροντίζουν να μην αλλάξουν καθόλου τη ρουτίνα τους). Προς το τέλος, κάποιο παιδάκι στο κοινό αρχίζει να πανικοβάλλεται ή ήταν ιδέα μου;


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2013)

Έχουν πλάκα και οι Βρετανοί άμα τους πιάνει το εθνικιστικό τους.

Από την Guardian:

David Cameron, this isn't Love Actually. Give up on the greatness guff
*Cameron's 'small island' speech tries to channel the urbane Hugh Grant but ends up as playing-fields-of-Eton hogwash*
Stephen Moss, theguardian.com, Friday 6 September 2013
http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...-cameron-love-actually-britain-greatness-guff

Και, επειδή το βιντεάκι με τη σκηνή από το _Love Actually_ είναι αποκλεισμένο, βολευτείτε με αυτό.


----------



## Earion (Sep 7, 2013)

One of our greatest assets is our collective sense of humour.
Another is --or used to be-- our stiff-upper-lipped modesty.

*If you need to boast of your greatness, it probably means you are not very great.

*Το τελευταίο θα 'θελα να το γράψουμε σε όλους τους τοίχους, να το βλέπουμε μπροστά μας καθημερινά.


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2013)

...
De fanfarones: Αν πρέπει να το καυχηθείς, τότε μάλλον δεν το 'χεις.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 15, 2013)

Πώς θα νιώθατε αν ζούσατε σε ένα μέρος που ονομάζεται Κατουρόπολη; Σκατόπετρα; Κάποιοι ζουν, και είναι ολοφάνερο ότι δεν τους χαλάει καθόλου.


----------



## Costas (Sep 15, 2013)

Ενώ οι δικοί μας στη Νάξο κάνανε το Βόθροι (=Φαράγγια) Κόρωνος.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2013)

Costas said:


> Ενώ οι δικοί μας στη Νάξο κάνανε το Βόθροι (=Φαράγγια) Κόρωνος.



Και στη Φωκίδα την *Κολοπετινίτσα* (που ήταν *Καλοπετεινίτσα*) την έκαναν *Τριταία*.

https://www.google.com/search?q="καλοπετεινίτσα"+OR+"καλοπετινίτσα"
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Τριταία_Φωκίδας
http://pandektis.ekt.gr/pandektis/handle/10442/169815


----------



## Costas (Sep 15, 2013)

Και το Κορακοχώρι της Ηλείας -> Καρακοχώρι, και το Χαροκοπιό της Μεσσηνίας -> Χαρακοπιό (το δεύτερο θέλει προσοχή, υπάρχει κόσμος που το Χαροκοπιό και το ρήμα χαροκοπάω το συνδέουν με το Χάρο και όχι με τη χαρά).


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2013)

Costas said:


> Και το Κορακοχώρι της Ηλείας -> Καρακοχώρι, και το Χαροκοπιό της Μεσσηνίας -> Χαρακοπιό (το δεύτερο θέλει προσοχή, υπάρχει κόσμος που το Χαροκοπιό και το ρήμα χαροκοπάω το συνδέουν με το Χάρο και όχι με τη χαρά).



Μηδέ σε γάμο ρίχνονται, μηδέ σε χαροκόπι, στράφι του Χάρου οι κόποι: νήμα για χαροκόπι. Και για το Φραγκοπήδημα και της Γριάς το Πήδημα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2013)

...
Κυκλοφορεί:

Παράγινε το κακό με τα τούρκικα σίριαλ. Ακούω Βολταρέν Εμουλτζέλ και σκέφτομαι ότι αυτή θα 'ναι κόρη σουλτάνου.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 19, 2013)

Αδέρφια: Μία παντοτινή τρυφερή σχέση αγάπης/μίσους (Αν το πέντε είχε σοκολατάκια, θα μπορούσε να μιλάει για τον αδερφό μου :))


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 19, 2013)

Χα, χα, πολύ καλό. Έχω άπειρες ιστορίες αγάπης και μίσους με τα αδέρφια μου. Ορίστε μια φωτογραφία που δείχνει συνεργασία (στην κατασκευή πρωτόγονου τιπί από λιμνοκάλαμα -είμαι αυτός με το γαλάζιο μπουφάν).


----------



## SBE (Sep 19, 2013)

Εγώ δεν έχω αδέρφια και δεν ξέρω από τέτοια, αλλά τώρα που βλέπω τα παιδιά των άλλων εκτιμώ τα ήρεμα παιδικά μου χρόνια χωρίς υστερίες και καβγάδες από αδέρφια. Το σώου το είδα φέτος στις διακοπές με τις ανιψιές μου. Τους πήγα κάτι δωράκια, αυτό δικό σου κι εκείνο δικό της, αλλά έκανα το λάθος να τις αφήσω να μοιραστούν μόνες τους κάτι μπιχλιμπίδια που είχαμε μαζέψει στο σπίτι της γιαγιάς (προγιαγιάς τους). Κάτι τσιμπιδάκια για τα μαλλιά κλπ, τα πιο πολλά από τη δική μου παιδική ηλικία. Η μεγάλη τα μοίρασε δίκαια, όπου ήταν δύο πήραν από ένα, όπου ήταν από ένα και είχε ήδη η μία παρόμοιο το πήρε η άλλη και ξαφνικά φτάνουμε σε μια βλακεία τσιμπιδοειδές και το παίρνει η μεγάλη και ακολούθησε το σώου:
Το θέλω, όχι το θέλω εγώ, εσύ τα παίρνεις όλα, κλάααααααααααααααααααααμα (από τη μικρή, μελλοντικό Όσκαρ ερμηνείας). 
Μετά το κλάμα είχαμε το "δε θέλω τίποτα, να τα πάρει όλα η αδερφή μου, δε με νοιάζει" (πάλι από τη μικρή).
Και μετά είχαμε το "όλα η αδερφή μου τα παίρνει κι εγώ τίποτα" (κλαψ, λυγμ)
Και μετά "σας κλείδωσα όλους έξω" (ήμασταν έξω), στο οποίο της επεσήμανα ότι η μπαλκονόπορτα είναι ανοιχτή και θα μπούμε από εκεί (άμα θες να κάνεις σκανταλιές να μαθαίνεις να ελέγχεις όλες τις εναλλακτικές). Με αποτέλεσμα περισσότερο κλάμα. 
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το μήλο της έριδας ήταν λίγο μεγαλίστικο για τη μικρή και καταλληλότερο για τη μεγάλη, αλλά άντε να το εξηγήσεις αυτό. Από την άλλη είχαμε τη μεγάλη να χτυπιέται ότι όλα τα θέλει η αδερφή της κλπ κλπ. 
Εμένα με έπιασε το κεφάλι μου κι άρχισα να σκέφτομαι αυτόν τον άγιο άνθρωπο τον Ηρώδη, που τόσο πολύ τον έχουν κακολογήσει. 
Το συζήταγα μετά με μια φίλη που μου είπε ότι το ίδιο οι δυο ανιψιοί της. Η μέθοδος του μικρού είναι κλάμα, μετά δεν θέλει τίποτα, μετά πάει να τους τιμωρήσει όλους, μετά γκρίνια. Και του μεγάλου αδιαφορία, αδιαφορία και μετά παράπονο και κλάμα.


----------



## crystal (Sep 19, 2013)

Ναι βρε SBE, εντάξει. Πλακώνεστε για τα κοκαλάκια, για το ποια θα φάει το τελευταίο δρακουλίνι, ποια θα στρώσει τα κρεβάτια, ποια δεν θα καθίσει απ' την πλευρά των ρούχων στο ταξίδι. Μόνο που, με λίγη τύχη, όσο μεγαλώνετε η αδερφή σου θα γίνεται ο άνθρωπος που μπορείς να εμπιστευτείς άνευ όρων. Κι αυτό είναι ανεκτίμητο, όσες κλωτσιές κι αν έχετε ανταλλάξει μικρές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 19, 2013)

Το άσχημο είναι να μαλώνουν αδέρφια για τα κληρονομικά. Τα άλλα είναι για να λες ιστορίες όταν μεγαλώνεις. Το τι μοιράζεσαι και οι ωραίες αναμνήσεις ξεσκίζουν κάθε άλλη ανάμνηση. Εμείς, επειδή ήμασταν τέσσερις, ήμασταν μεγάλο βάσανο για τους γονείς, γιατί δεν μπορούσαν να μας μαζέψουν όταν έλειπαν. Κι όταν πήγαιναν να μαλώσουν κάποιον από εμάς, είχαν τέσσερις απέναντί τους. Καημένοι γονείς... αλλά αυτή την σχέση δεν μπορείς να την αντικαταστήσεις με τίποτα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 19, 2013)

Η μέθοδος μιας γνωστής μου "μεγάλης" αδελφούλας ήταν να τσιγκλάει λεκτικά τον μικρότερο αδελφό της, που σαν μικρότερος και λιγότερο ετοιμόλογος δεν μπορούσε να απαντήσει ανάλογα, ανέβαζε πίεση και την πλάκωνε στις φάπες, για να μπορεί εκείνη μετά να αρχίσει το "μαμάάάά, με βαράει!" και να κερδίσει πόντους. 

Θέλει ευρηματικότητα η αδελφοσύνη.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 19, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Θέλει ευρηματικότητα η αδελφοσύνη.


Ιντίντ :) Και όπως λέει η Κρουστάλλω, μπορεί όταν είσαι μικρή να θέλεις να την πνίξεις την αδερφή (στην περίπτωσή μου, τον μικρό αδερφό) αλλά όταν μεγαλώνεις και κάνετε παρέα είναι τόσο μα τόσο ωραία! Καλά, όταν πας να πάρεις σοκολατάκι από το κουτί και τα βρίσκεις όλα δαγκωμένα επειδή ήθελε να δοκιμάσει όλες τις γεύσεις προτού αποφασίσει ποια θα καταβροχθίσει ίσως όχι και τόσο, αλλά μετά σου λέει ότι το έκανε για να σε γλιτώσει από τις θερμίδες και του τα συγχωρείς όλα


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2013)

Σε άλλα θέματα, τώρα· καλά κάνει και τους τα σούρνει: 
[video]http://www.hulu.com/watch/534060[/video]


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2013)

Δεν βάζεις κανένα σύνδεσμο που να επιτρέπει και IP Ελλάδας;


----------



## SBE (Sep 19, 2013)

α. Ζαζ, άμα ξέρεις κανένα κόλπο για να βλέπουμε Hulu να μας το πεις (παλιά είχα anoymiser, αλλά τώρα δεν δέχονται ούτε αυτό). 
β. Περί αδερφών: Σίγουρα είναι ωραία για πολλούς. Από την άλλη, ίσως έχω ατυχήσει, αλλά στον κύκλο μου όλα τα αδέρφια που ξέρω είναι στα μαχαίρια. Κυρίως για τα κληρονομικά, αλλά και για ζήλιες από την παιδική ηλικία που δεν ξεπεράστηκαν, για διάφορες μπαμπεσιές κλπ. Το να σε μαχαιρώσει πισώπλατα ξένος ίσως και να το χωνέψεις, από τους κοντινούς είναι πιο δύσκολο.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2013)

A, σόρι, ξεχάστηκα τελείως γιατί εγώ βλέπω το hulu χαλαρά και αυτομάτως, λόγω Hola Unblocker (https://hola.org/).


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 19, 2013)

Ντροπή σου!


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2013)

Διαβάζω εδώ:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/hola/reviews/
και δεν είμαι διατεθειμένος να βάλω κι άλλον κατάσκοπο στο σβέρκο μου χωρίς κολαούζο.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω τι λένε οι Μοζιλάδες (κάποιοι δεν ξέρουν ούτε κι ο ίδιοι τι λένε), εμένα πάντως η διαδικτυακή μου ζωή έχει γίνει σαφώς ευκολότερη.


----------



## nickel (Sep 19, 2013)

Στην ανάγκη, βάζουμε αυτό (εγκεκριμένο):
http://proxmate.dave.cx/?ref=firefox_installation


----------



## Zazula (Sep 19, 2013)

Ας το επαναλάβω για όποιον δεν κατάλαβε το #356: Το Hola είναι καθαρό και ασφαλές (1. https://www.virustotal.com/de/url/2...df8246f41b9fc9dedbb26fa1b0fc9ed2525/analysis/, 2. http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/hola.org?utm_source=addon&utm_content=rw-viewsc) και τα αρνητικά σχόλια κάποιων Μοζιλάδων (στο λινκ τού #355) απλώς δείχνουν ασχετοσύνη.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 19, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Σε άλλα θέματα, τώρα· καλά κάνει και τους τα σούρνει:
> [video]http://www.hulu.com/watch/534060[/video]


Αφού εγκατέστησα το αντόν με επιτυχία και είδα το βίδεο:


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2013)

Κι εγώ!


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2013)

Από το _The Ultimate History of Video Games_:

Before Namco (Σνίκελ: η γιαπωνέζικη εταιρεία που έβγαλε το Pac-Man) showed Pac-Man to Midway (Σνίκελ: η αμερικάνικη εταιρεία που το μοίρασε στις ΗΠΑ), one change was made to the game. Pac-Man was originally named Puck-Man, a reference to the puck-like shape of the main character. Nakamura worried about American vandals changing the "P" to an "F." To prevent any such occurrence, he changed the name of the game.


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2013)

"Why baboons actually love grapes..."
(And melons too.)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 6, 2013)

ΣτΖ: Απ' τα παρακάτω λείπει η εκδοχή του Τόλκιν διότι θα χρειαζόταν το ίδιο μέγεθος εικόνας απλώς και μόνο για να περιγράψει τη σκουριά στην πάνω μεριά του μεσαίου μεντεσέ της πόρτας την οποία ο μόνος που την χτυπά είναι ο Γουόλτ Γουάιτ.


----------



## cougr (Oct 7, 2013)

.......και η σχετική σκηνή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2013)

Παράπονα ταξιδιωτών (si non e vero...)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 7, 2013)

> 5. “The beach was too sandy. We had to clean everything when we returned to our room.”


Πάλι καλά που δε σκούπισαν και την παραλία...

Πλάκα πλάκα πάντως μου έχει τύχει αυτό. Στην παραλία Λας Καντέρας, στη Γκραν Κανάρια, η άμμος είναι τόσο ψιλή, και το ξενοδοχείο εντελώς μπροστά στο κύμα, και παρόλο που περνάνε κάθε μέρα καθαρίστριες, και παρόλο που σου λένε να σκουπίζεις τα πόδια πριν μπεις, περπατάς στο δωμάτιο και είναι σα γυαλόχαρτο.



> 10. “We went on holiday to Spain and had a problem with the taxi drivers as they were all Spanish.”


Αυτό είναι όντως μεγάλο πρόβλημα στην Ισπανία, το προσυπογράφω!


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 7, 2013)

Προφανώς εννοούσε ότι δεν μιλούσε κανείς τους αγγλικά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 7, 2013)

Κι εγώ αυτό εννοώ.


----------



## SBE (Oct 7, 2013)

Σιγά το πρόβλημα! Μια φορά στη Βαρκελώνη, πριν αρχίσω να μαθαίνω ισπανικά, μπήκα σε ένα ταξί και μου έπιασε κουβέντα ο ταξιτζής και είπαμε:
από πού είμαι, πώς με λένε, πότε φεύγω, πώς μου φάνηκε, με τι ασχολούμαι, αν θα μου άρεσε να ζήσω στη Βαρκελώνη
και την επόμενη στην παραλία με πλησίασαν τρεις γιαγιάδες (γυμνόστηθες) και με ρώτησαν πού είχα αγοράσει τα παπούτσια μου, χρειάστηκε να το επαναλάβουν γιατί δεν κατάλαβα, τελικά τους είπα στην Αγγλία, είπαν ααααα, και πολλά άλλα που δεν τα κατάλαβα και έφυγαν. 
Συμπέρασμα: με είκοσι λέξεις συνεννοείσαι. Βοηθάει να ξέρεις μερικές άλλες συγγενικές γλώσσες.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 7, 2013)

Θέλεις να πεις ότι πρέπει να μάθουν 20 λέξεις από τη γλώσσα κάθε τόπου που επισκέπτονται; Μην είσαι τόσο απαιτητική! Άγγλοι είναι οι άνθρωποι! 
(αν ήταν αμερικάνοι 20 ισπανικές λέξεις θα τις ήξεραν τουλάχιστον).


----------



## SBE (Oct 7, 2013)

Δεν επισκέπτονται και τόσα πολλά μέρη- Ισπανία, Ιταλία, Τουρκία, Ελλάδα και Γαλλία. Στις τέσσερεις από τις πέντε με τις ίδιες είκοσι λέξεις βολεύονται. Αλλά ναι, είπαμε...


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 7, 2013)

SBE said:


> Σιγά το πρόβλημα! Μια φορά στη Βαρκελώνη, πριν αρχίσω να μαθαίνω ισπανικά, μπήκα σε ένα ταξί και μου έπιασε κουβέντα ο ταξιτζής και είπαμε:
> από πού είμαι, πώς με λένε, πότε φεύγω, πώς μου φάνηκε, με τι ασχολούμαι, αν θα μου άρεσε να ζήσω στη Βαρκελώνη
> και την επόμενη στην παραλία με πλησίασαν τρεις γιαγιάδες (γυμνόστηθες) και με ρώτησαν πού είχα αγοράσει τα παπούτσια μου, χρειάστηκε να το επαναλάβουν γιατί δεν κατάλαβα, τελικά τους είπα στην Αγγλία, είπαν ααααα, και πολλά άλλα που δεν τα κατάλαβα και έφυγαν.
> Συμπέρασμα: με είκοσι λέξεις συνεννοείσαι. Βοηθάει να ξέρεις μερικές άλλες συγγενικές γλώσσες.



Ακόμη κι αν οι απαντήσεις σου ήταν μονολεκτικές, σαν να επρόκειτο για ερωτηματολόγιο, αυτά δεν είναι 20 λέξεις. Θα έλεγα ότι είναι τουλάχιστον 50.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 15, 2013)

Αυτά είναι!


----------



## bernardina (Oct 16, 2013)

Μέχρι να πατήσει κάτω πρόλαβα να ζηλέψω 127850 φορές. 
Πάντως, η στιγμή της προσγείωσης μού θύμισε το γνωστό, "ε, μισό μέτρο είναι --ας πηδήξω!"

Υπέροχο!


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 16, 2013)

Πολύ ωραίο. Αν και να πούμε ότι παρότι μοιάζει να πηδάει από το διάστημα, στην πραγματικότητα πηδάει από τα 40 χιλιόμετρα, περίπου 30 χιλιόμετρα πάνω από την τροπόπαυση και 20 χιλιόμετρα κάτω από την στρατόπαυση, δηλαδή περίπου 60 χιλιόμετρα κάτω από το σημείο που ορίζουμε συμβατικά ότι ξεκινάει το διάστημα (μεσόπαυση). Φυσικά ο φακός της κάμερας παραμορφώνει (καμπυλώνει) τον ορίζοντα και δημιουργεί την αίσθηση ότι πηδάει από το διάστημα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2013)

Μετά τις διαμάχες μεταξύ μνημονιακών και αντιμνημονιακών στην Ελλάδα (ή παράλληλα μ' αυτές) ή την ευρύτερη σύγκρουση Βορρά-Νότου, μπορούμε να δούμε να ξεπηδά και η διαμάχη ρομανιστών-γερμανόφωνων. Ή, τέλος πάντων, αυτό μού το έστειλε φίλος από το αντιμνημονιακό ή το αντιγερμανικό στρατόπεδο. Ή κάποιο από τα στρατόπεδα που γέμισε η χώρα. 







Έχει και δεύτερο και τρίτο μέρος:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YQAYEmwBvs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDWw_0deJ3c

Και bloopers:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7ZQYwQlzpI


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 17, 2013)

Πνίγηκα στα γέλια. Οι εκφράσεις του τύπου είναι όλα τα λεφτά.:lol:


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Γερμανικά για Αμερικανούς:



How to speak German (οθντκ, for American students), Lesson 1:






"Zis iz a Flammenwerfer, it werfs flamme."


How to speak German (οθντκ, for American students), Lesson 2:






"Zis iz a Megafon, it fons mega."

How to speak English (οθντκ, for German students), Lesson 1: Trapattonisms *.

How to speak English (οθντκ, for German students), Lesson 2: Oettingerisms.

* Ich habe fertig.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 17, 2013)

Φυσικά, έχουμε και το περίφημο...








Επίσης υπάρχει κι αυτό το εκπληκτικό κλιπ του Adriano Celentano, για το πώς ακούγονται τα αγγλικά στους μη αγγλόφωνους:


----------



## bernardina (Oct 18, 2013)

Περιμένω πώς και πώς να το παραλάβουν τα γνωστά ελληνοβαρεμένα μπλογκ και να το αναπαραγάγουν! 

Σε μια άκρως καινοτόμο και πρωτοποριακή απόφαση προχώρησε το Υπουργείο Παιδείας, προκειμένου να επιτύχει περικοπές στο προσωπικό των καθηγητών. Ύστερα από σχετική πρόταση του Υπουργού, Κωνσταντίνου Αρβανιτόπουλου, η οποία βρήκε απόλυτα σύμφωνους τον Πρωθυπουργό και την τρόικα, από τη νέα σχολική χρονιά όλοι οι καθηγητές ξένων γλωσσών αναμένεται να αντικατασταθούν από τη γνωστή υπηρεσία της Google, «Google Translate».


----------



## daeman (Oct 18, 2013)

*BREAKING: Wal-Mart To Begin Selling Small Countries*



Spoiler



Retail giant Wal-Mart unveiled plans Thursday to add the sale and distribution of small, underdeveloped countries to its product line, a move hailed by investors as both “brilliant” and “utterly inevitable.”
The bold initiative proposed by the retail chain will feature competitive pricing on multiple countries and provinces, predominantly in Africa and southeast Asia, with planned expansion into Eastern Europe slated for the summer of 2014.
“Wal-Mart’s goal has always been to be a one-stop shop for all consumers, and the option for our shoppers to purchase and manage actual semi-functioning countries blazes an exciting path forward,” said Wal-Mart’s director of international commerce James Meredith. “Our market research clearly indicates that our buyers will not only welcome the opportunity to branch into this dynamic new field of retail, but potentially bring peace and stability to some of the more troubled regions of our world.”
While the initial array of countries available for purchase is relatively small, comprised mainly of smaller agrarian states like Burundi, Gambia and Malawi, the retail superstore has already set its sights on larger European countries such as Moldavia and Latvia. All sales packages will include working master keys to all government buildings, complete access and control over agricultural and mineral resources, and the option to have a towering statue of their likeness erected in the country’s capital city.
All country purchases will also include a customized orientation package with tips, tricks and international currency exchange rates, tentatively entitled, “You Know You’re a Third-World Dictator When…”, penned by comedian Jeff Foxworthy in collaboration with former US Secretary of State James Baker.
...


*U.N. Out of Ideas, Commissions NSF To Construct Massive Global Reboot Button*



Spoiler



An array of reports surfaced Monday evening from multiple media outlets that the National Science Foundation, working at the request of the United Nations, have exhausted all ideas for repairing Earth’s hopelessly broken social and economic structures and have turned their attention to starting the whole damn thing from scratch.
The project, referred to internally as “Operation Hard Reset,” evidently involves construction of a colossal power button somewhere in the desert southwest of Carson City, Nevada, according to government sources speaking on condition of anonymity. Surrounded by a fenced perimeter, the project began moving forward in June 2011, after both the Fukushima nuclear disaster and the premiere episode of _Keeping Up with the Kardashians’ _fifth season made it clear that drastic measures were warranted.
Sources have confirmed the existence of at least two black holes within the structure, caged within complex entropic “shields” generated from a compound of dark matter, ectoplasmic residue, and mitochlorians. The silo itself measures one hundred eighty feet in diameter; the exterior is encased with a thick mold of comfortingly familiar black plastic supplied by Logitech.
Opinions within the “Hard Reset” scientific enclave vary wildly as to the effect a worldwide reboot might have on the planet’s population and existing civilizations. However, most researchers tentatively agree that a cold reboot would reallocate all funds and currencies worldwide equally among all humans worldwide, leaving each of us with an approximate net worth of $.08.
In addition, sources predict that all property, estate, and personal belongings would immediately become free for ownership, a prospect that has many team members excited. “I can’t wait to trade up from my Kia,” confided one senior team member.


*GOP to Upgrade All Campaign Offices to Windows XP*



Spoiler



LEXINGTON, KY — The Republican National Committee unveiled plans Tuesday for a complete makeover of all computers being currently used in GOP campaign and outreach offices across the country to Microsoft’s popular Windows XP operating system.
The planned upgrade, currently scheduled for September 2013, spells relief for staffers and campaign workers who have continued to handle all campaign management functions on older operating systems such as Windows 98, Windows 95, and MS-DOS.
“This move is long overdue for the party and signals a welcome change in the GOP mindset,” commented Fox News political analyst Douglas Frome. “The GOP in the 21st century is about embracing exciting new technologies that can be used to reach younger voters, whether that be a World Wide Web program like Mozilla Firefox or a typing and organizing program such as Wordperfect.”
...

Party officials have privately expressed concern since 2010 that the party’s primary data servers, currently hosted on a pair of Commodore 64 stations, remain a weak link in the GOP’s IT infrastructure.
Cost estimates for the upgrade have been difficult to obtain; party officials have confessed that obtaining valid copies of the software needed for upgrade has been problematic. “It’s unsurprising to find that products such as Lotus 1-2-3 and Macromedia Dreamweaver are tough to find out there,” observed the GOP’s director of purchasing Brian Benson. “We knew they were popular and that we might have to take this thing pretty slow.”
...


*Letter From Santa Reveals He Watches Everyone All The Time, NSA Jealous*


Satire Disclaimer


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2013)

Translation table explaining the truth behind British politeness becomes internet hit



*WHAT THE BRITISH SAY |WHAT THE BRITISH MEAN |WHAT FOREIGNERS UNDERSTAND*

I hear what you say |I disagree and do not want to discuss it further |He accepts my point of view 
With the greatest respect |You are an idiot |He is listening to me 
That's not bad |That's good |That's poor 
That is a very brave proposal |You are insane |He thinks I have courage 
Quite good |A bit disappointing |Quite good 
I would suggest |Do it or be prepared to justify yourself |Think about the idea, but do what you like 
Oh, incidentally/ by the way |The primary purpose of our discussion is |That is not very important 
I was a bit disappointed that |I am annoyed that |It doesn't really matter 
Very interesting |That is clearly nonsense |They are impressed 
I'll bear it in mind |I've forgotten it already |They will probably do it 
I'm sure it's my fault |It's your fault |Why do they think it was their fault? 
You must come for dinner |It's not an invitation, I'm just being polite |I will get an invitation soon 
I almost agree |I don't agree at all |He's not far from agreement 
I only have a few minor comments |Please rewrite completely |He has found a few typos 
Could we consider some other options |I don't like your idea |They have not yet decided


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Translation table explaining the truth behind British politeness becomes internet hit
> 
> 
> 
> *WHAT THE BRITISH SAY |WHAT THE BRITISH MEAN |WHAT FOREIGNERS UNDERSTAND*



Things are very interesting in Punxsutawney. People hear what you say and respond with the greatest respect, saying it's quite good and that they'll bear it in mind. 

Oh, incidentally, I would suggest a visit to that thread: *Τι λένε οι Βρετανοί και τι εννοούν. *

I was a bit disappointed at first but I'm sure it's my fault. Oh well. :twit:

Playfully yours, :laugh:

Phil


----------



## Themis (Oct 19, 2013)

( Εδώ που τα λέμε, είναι πια να φοβάται να μιλήσει κανείς στην πανξουτονιοβριθή Λεξιλογία. Τα μηδενίζουμε όλα να πάμε άλλη μια απ' την αρχή; )


----------



## bernardina (Oct 19, 2013)

Themis said:


> ( Εδώ που τα λέμε, είναι πια να φοβάται να μιλήσει κανείς στην πανξουτονιοβριθή Λεξιλογία. Τα μηδενίζουμε όλα να πάμε άλλη μια απ' την αρχή; )



Τελικά έκανα βλακεία που άλλαξα την παλιά μου υπογραφή ( "Everything that needs to be said has already been said. But since no one was listening, everything must be said again.") Με βλέπω να την αποκαθιστώ λίαν συντόμως.  :cheek:


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2013)

Themis said:


> ( Εδώ που τα λέμε, είναι πια να φοβάται να μιλήσει κανείς στην πανξουτονιοβριθή Λεξιλογία. Τα μηδενίζουμε όλα να πάμε άλλη μια απ' την αρχή; )


Push the button! Push the button! 



daeman said:


> ...
> *U.N. Out of Ideas, Commissions NSF To Construct Massive Global Reboot Button*
> 
> 
> ...



Αν και, οπτικά και απτικά τουλάχιστον, θα προτιμούσα τα κουμπιά των Αλέξαινων των Sugababes :inno::






Push it real good. :cheek:


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 19, 2013)

Themis said:


> ( Εδώ που τα λέμε, είναι πια να φοβάται να μιλήσει κανείς στην πανξουτονιοβριθή Λεξιλογία. Τα μηδενίζουμε όλα να πάμε άλλη μια απ' την αρχή; )



Να βάλουμε το τεχνικό τμήμα του φόρουμ να φτιάξει σκριπτ που να σαρώνει το φόρουμ για ομοιότυπες φράσεις, λέξεις-κλειδιά, εικόνες και βίντεο. Ξέρω και την απάντηση που θα δώσει ο nickel.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## dharvatis (Oct 23, 2013)

Ζαζ, δεν το πιάνω: πώς αποδεικνύονται έτσι οι επιδόσεις του επεξεργαστή;


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2013)

_*Η ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας*_ του Μίλο Μανάρα. Από σύνθετο σκίτσο (όπως εδώ) σε βιντεάκι με υπόκρουση το (αναπόφευκτο) Μπολερό του Ραβέλ. Αξιοπρόσεκτη λεπτομέρεια, ζηλευτή τέχνη. (Αγνοήστε την ανορθογραφία στην αρχή...)


----------



## bernardina (Oct 24, 2013)

Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε. Αρκεί, βέβαια, να είσαστε κάπου γύρω από τη Θεσσαλονίκη.

ζητουνται συμμετεχοντες για ημερησιο τουρνουα ταβλι την παρασκευη 1/11 και ωρα 4μμ

Για οδηγίες πώς θα βρείτε το μέρος, μην ανησυχείτε:  (απο το τουρκικο προξενιο /δεξια στο φαναρι και στη γωνια ειναι το μαγαζι)  Για να μην έχει παράπονο και η Μελάνη.


----------



## daeman (Oct 26, 2013)

...


----------



## Earion (Oct 31, 2013)

nickel said:


> Θα σκάσω γιατί μου είναι αδύνατο να θυμηθώ. ... Νομίζω ότι η κοπέλα δίπλα στην πόρτα είναι από το πενάκι Αμερικανού γελοιογράφου..., αν δεν κάνω τεράστιο λάθος.



Δεν κάνεις λάθος, είναι από το πενάκι του ίδιου του Harry Bliss. (Πέντε πρόσωπα από γνωστούς ζωγράφους συν η κοπέλα που παρατηρεί αμήχανα γύρω της).


----------



## nickel (Oct 31, 2013)

Πω πω! Έπαθα... κολούμπρα.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 31, 2013)

Διασκεδάστε με προ πτήσεως οδηγίες; Ναι, χάρη στη Virgin, διασκεδάστε _και _με αυτό! :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2013)

...
Cool and catchy, Zaz! :up:
I'd sure like to catch up with some of those cool Virgin female flight attendants at the nearest exit. Don't worry, I promise to return them to the original upright position. 

Speaking of positions, coming up next: brace yourselves for Shakes on a Plane.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Zazula (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## VickyN (Nov 15, 2013)

Η Μπέρνι μου είπε ευγενικά-ευγενικά να τσακιστώ να έρθω να βάλω εδώ αυτό το τεστ . 
Για να σας δω... Πόσοι από σας χρησιμοποιείτε εξίσου και τις δυο πλευρές του εγκεφάλου σας;


----------



## bernardina (Nov 15, 2013)

VickyN said:


> Η Μπέρνι μου είπε ευγενικά-ευγενικά να τσακιστώ να έρθω να βάλω εδώ αυτό το τεστ .



Τι; Δεν ήταν ευγενικά; Αφού σου έβαλα και καρδούλα...


----------



## bernardina (Nov 15, 2013)

Ουπς! 66% right (chaos, creativity, intuition, fantasy, images, curiocity).
Kαταγγέλλω την φαιά προπαγάνδα που με απομακρύνει από έννοιες όπως language, logic, rationality, details... :twit:


----------



## Zazula (Nov 15, 2013)

Πάντως δεν ξέρω πόσο ακριβές μπορεί να είναι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ουπς! 66% right (chaos, creativity, intuition, fantasy, images, curiocity).


Βρε μπας και είναι χαλασμένο; Μου έβγαλε ακριβώς το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα.

Α, είδα και του Ζάζουλα. Προφανώς δεν μπορεί να είναι ακριβές, έχει πολύ λίγες ερωτήσεις.


----------



## SBE (Nov 15, 2013)

Kαι οι μισές ερωτήσεις έχουν να κάνουν με το ποιά πλευρά του σώματος είναι η πιο ισχυρή, που σημαίνει ότι την απάντηση την ξέρουμε ήδη άμα ξέρουμε ότι είμαστε δεξιόχειρες/ αριστερόχειρες.


----------



## VickyN (Nov 15, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Τι; Δεν ήταν ευγενικά; Αφού σου έβαλα και καρδούλα...


Τι είπα εγώ; Πολύ-πολύ ευγενικά. 
Και η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν πόνεσε.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2013)

Σαχλαμάρες. Εγώ ξέρω ότι είμαι 72% left-brained και 72% right-brained.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 15, 2013)

Εμένα μου έβγαλε αυτό.


----------



## SBE (Nov 15, 2013)

Χμ, ενδιαφέρον Νίκελ, εμένα με έβγαλε 72% δεξιόμυαλη και 28% αριστερόμυαλη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2013)

SBE said:


> Χμ, ενδιαφέρον Νίκελ, εμένα με έβγαλε 72% δεξιόμυαλη και 28% αριστερόμυαλη.


Και πού είναι το ενδιαφέρον σε αυτό; :twit: Δεν σας διαβάζουμε και τους δύο τόσον καιρό, νομίζεις;


----------



## VickyN (Nov 15, 2013)

Υπάρχουν και οι καταπιεσμένοι αμφίχειρες. ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 15, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Εμένα μου έβγαλε αυτό.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Κι εμένα ακριβώς μα ακριβώς το ίδιο. Φόλα το τεστ!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 15, 2013)

Ή είναι φόλα το τεστ, ή κάτι δεν πάει καλά με μένα :twit: :twit:


----------



## SBE (Nov 15, 2013)

Απλούστατα, είναι κβαντισμένη η βαθμολογία.


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2013)

...
Ορίστε για το ένα ημιεγκεφάλιό μου*:







Ορίστε και για το άλλο*:






* give or take 2% because the correct answer, as we all know, is 42.


Headily yours, 

Zaphod Beeblebrox- xorbelbeeB dohpaZ






Brainz! I want brainz! And a salad, please, on the side.
​


nickel said:


> Σαχλαμάρες. Εγώ ξέρω ότι είμαι 72% left-brained και 72% right-brained.



Well, I'm 100% left-brained, 100% right-brained, and 200% harebrained. For twa heids are better than yin! :twit: :twit:


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> SBE said:
> 
> 
> > Χμ, ενδιαφέρον Νίκελ, εμένα με έβγαλε 72% δεξιόμυαλη και 28% αριστερόμυαλη.
> ...


----------



## SBE (Nov 15, 2013)

Εγώ γιατί δεν βλέπω πουθενά το αστείο;

ΥΓ Και το τεστ είναι ελλειπες, γιατί την κοπέλλα που γυρίζει εγώ τη βλέπω πότε να στρίβει δεξιά και πότε αριστερά. Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια επιλογή στις απαντήσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 15, 2013)

Το τεστ είναι για διασκέδαση, δεν είναι επιστημονικό εργαλείο. Κάτι ερωτήσεις τύπου κλείσε το ένα σου μάτι και κάτσε σταυροπόδι θα έπαιρναν διαφορετικές απαντήσεις από μένα σε διαφορετικές στιγμές. Εξάλλου η ίδια η κεντρική ιδέα είναι ψιλοαπατεωνιά και ο τρόπος που λειτουργεί ο εγκέφαλος δεν είναι τόσο καλά χαρτογραφημένος ούτε τόσο απλοϊκός.


----------



## nickel (Nov 18, 2013)

Πιο Βαλκάνια, πεθαίνεις!

http://www.lifo.gr/team/bitsandpieces/43752


----------



## bernardina (Nov 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> Πιο Βαλκάνια, πεθαίνεις!
> 
> http://www.lifo.gr/team/bitsandpieces/43752



Χριστέ μου, έπαθα ένα ντεζαβί! :blink:
Αν δεν ήταν η Σαβέτα Γιοβάνοβιτς, σίγουρα ήταν η δίδυμη αδελφή της αυτή που με ανάγκασε να βγάλω ένα εικοσιτετράωρο στο κουπέ του τρένου, πηγαίνοντας από Αθήνα - Γκρατς (24 ώρες μέσα στη Γιουγκοσλαβία), με τις ποδάρες της χωμένες πίσω από τον πισινό μου τη μέση μου, επειδή είχε ξαπλωθεί φαρδιά πλατιά στο κάθισμα, με τη δικαιολογία πως ήταν έγκυος και δεν μπορούσε να μείνει πολλή ώρα καθιστή. Θυμάμαι πως για να μην βάλω τα κλάματα ή τη βρίσω, σκότωνα το χρόνο που κυλούσε βασανιστικά αργά μετρώντας τις γαϊδουροτριχάρες του βαρκάρη που ξεπρόβαλλαν από το νάιλον καλσόν και σκέπαζαν στοργικά τα πόδια της απ' τον αστράγαλο ως εκεί που ξεκινούσε ο ποδόγυρος του εμπριμέ φουστανιού. Τζίζας...


----------



## SBE (Nov 18, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω γιατί παρόλο τον θησαυρό κιτσαρίας κολλάμε στις τρίχες. Ναι, οι γυναίκες έχουν τρίχες στα πόδια τους. Και στα χερια τους και στο πρόσωπο και παντού. Μερικές περισσότερο από άλλες.
Και ναι, σε μεγάλο μέρος της Ευρώπης μέχρι πολύ πρόσφατα δεν θεωρούσαν περίεργο το (όχι και τόσο) φαινόμενο.
Μη μου πείτε ότι δεν έχετε δει ποτέ στην παραλία καμιά Σκανδιναβή που από μακριά μοιάζει άτριχη εντελώς κι από κοντά διαπιστώνουμε ότι είναι καλυμένη με πλατινέ τρίχες, σαν πουλόβερ. Ε, αυτό είναι το ένα άκρο, το άλλο είναι κάτι λυκάνθρωποι αμφοτέρων των φύλων. Τι να κάνουμε!


----------



## bernardina (Nov 18, 2013)

Ίσως επειδή κάποιες συνηθίζουν να τις ξυρίζουν;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 18, 2013)

Κοίτα, αν σήμερα κυκλοφορούσαμε με codpieces θα σου φαινόταν κάπως, έτσι δεν είναι; Καλώς ή κακώς, οι εποχές έχουν τα δικά τους πρότυπα "φυσιολογικότητας". Αν πριν από 30 χρόνια κυκλοφορούσε κανείς συνέχεια με γένια τριών ημερών θα θεωρούνταν είτε αλήτης είτε κομμουνιστής. 
Σήμερα το 70% των συνομήλικών μου δεν ξυρίζεται. Εδώ ξέρω αστυνομικούς που όταν έχουν άδεια σταματάνε αμέσως να ξυρίζονται. Αυτή η μόδα μετράει περίπου μια δεκαετία.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 18, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Εδώ ξέρω αστυνομικούς που όταν έχουν άδεια σταματάνε αμέσως να ξυρίζονται.


Εγώ ξέρω και κάτι μεταφράστριες που πολύ θα ήθελαν να σταματάνε να ξυρίζονται όταν έχουν άδεια και παρακαλάμνε να γίνει η τριχοφυΐα της μόδας (όπως στους νάνους του Τέρι Πράτσετ) αλλά φευ! Δεν τις ακούει κανείς :) Άτιμη κενωνία, που κάνεις πλούσια τη σιλκεπίλ. :cheek:


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 18, 2013)

Καλά κι εμείς καταναλώνουμε ρεύμα. Δεν αφήνουμε γενειάδα, τα παίρνουμε με μηχανή. Μια φορά την εβδομάδα, γιατί το ρεύμα κοστίζει.

Από την άλλη, μπορείς και να το δοκιμάσεις. Ίσως γίνει μόδα. Όταν σταμάτησα να ξυρίζομαι με έκραζαν από 100 μεριές, ακόμη δεν είχε γίνει τόσο μόδα. Βέβαια εγώ δεν το έκανα λόγω μόδας ή πρωτοπορίας, απλά είχα βαρεθεί το καθημερινό ξύρισμα, στον στρατό, και ορκίστηκα να ξυρίζομαι μόνο μια φορά τον χρόνο (μόνο και μόνο για να καθαρίζουν οι πόροι).


----------



## SBE (Nov 18, 2013)

Όταν κοιτάζουμε άλλη εποχή και (κυρίως) άλλη κουλτούρα, δεν βλέπω το αστείο. Στα εξώφυλλα των δίσκων η αισθητική είναι τρισάθλια αλλά το ότι οι φωτογραφιζόμενοι έχουν π.χ μουστάκια ή τριχωτά πόδια δεν είναι και τόσο κωμικό. Ούτε το ότι φοράνε τα χρώματα που φοράνε (εξαιρείται ο κύριος με τα χρώματα της ιταλικής σημαίας). 

Aλλά ας αλλάξουμε θέμα, σε κάτι πιο σύγχρονο και εξίσου εκτυφλωτικό. Αυτό εδώ το σπιτάκι και φτωχοκαλυβάκι κάποιου κυρίου στο δυτικό Λονδίνο, ο οποίος μάλλον είναι Ινδός (το σπίτι βρίσκεται σε ινδογειτονιά) και ήθελε να μεταφέρει μεν την αισθητική του Μπόλιγουντ, αλλά ήθελε και κάτι μινιμαλιστικό και μεταμοντέρνο. Προσέχτε πως απ'έξω είναι ένα φυσιολογικό σπίτι, και μόνο τα λουλούδια σε προϊδεάζουν για το σοκ του εσωτερικού. 
Προσέξτε επίσης την αισθητική του μπάνιου, με τη μοκέτα- επένδυση στη μπανιέρα και στο νιπτήρα. 
Επίσης κάποιες ενδιαφέρουσες διακοσμητικές πινελιές, όπως η καρέκλα γραφείου στο μπάνιο και τα πλαστικά λουλούδια σε ασσορτί χρώμα με το ντεκόρ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 18, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω τι λες εσύ, αλλά βγάζει γαμάτο ambience, σαν φωτογραφίες μονοχρωματικού φίλτρου. Αν εξαιρέσεις φυσικά την γούνα που αγκαλιάζει την μπανιέρα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> Πιο Βαλκάνια, πεθαίνεις!
> 
> http://www.lifo.gr/team/bitsandpieces/43752



You've covered a good slice of the Balkans; I'll go first to the Bizarre: Most Bizarre Album Covers Ever








and then I'm going global: *Museum of Bad Album Covers
*





Όλα αυτά όμως σε νέο νήμα, προσεχώς στις οθόνες σας: The Good, the Bad and the Ugly.

Τι να κάνω; Αφού δεν προλαβαίνω να γνέσω το νήμα, ρίχνω κρόσσια και ξεφτίδια, τρέιλερ για τα προσεχώς.

@ Μπέρνη: Ιστορίες φρίκης σε γιουγκοτρένα, ιταλοτρένα και μάτζικ μπας; Έχω, λέγετε, προσεχώς κι αυτές. :-\


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 28, 2013)

http://news247.gr/eidiseis/psixagogia/humor/gelio_mexri_dakruwn_ti_symvainei_otan_enas_amerikanos_gemizei_ton_xarth_ths_eyrwphs.2523890.html


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2013)

Πολύ καλό! Η μοναδική χώρα που κανένας δεν ξέρει είναι σίγουρα η Μολδαβία. Μου άρεσε ο τύπος που έβαλε βελάκι στο Λουξεμβούργο και το σχολίασε με ένα LOL, κάτι ανάμεσα σε «μα υπάρχουν και τόσο μικρές χώρες;» και «μα, σοβαρά, περιμένετε να ξέρω πώς λένε την κουτσουλιά;».

Περιμένω να δω τώρα ποιος δικός μας ιστότοπος θα δοκιμάσει το ίδιο — με ευρωπαϊκές χώρες πάλι και όχι, ας πούμε, με αμερικάνικες πολιτείες, γιατί εκεί η άγνοια θα είναι αφόρητα βαρετή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 29, 2013)

Και τώρα που γελάσατε, δοκιμάστε να παίξετε αυτό το παιχνιδάκι. Έχει και πιο εύκολα και πιο δύσκολα επίπεδα. Το επίπεδο 9 είναι για μαζόχες με πολύ ελεύθερο χρόνο.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, το Buzzfeed είχε τρέξει και αντίστοιχη άσκηση με Βρετανούς να συμπληρώνουν τις αμερικανικές πολιτείες. Μπορείτε να απολαύσετε τα αποτελέσματα εδώ, αλλά για την μέγιστη απόλαυση πρέπει να ξέρετε την σχετική γεωγραφία.


Επίσης:


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 29, 2013)

nickel said:


> Πολύ καλό! Η μοναδική χώρα που κανένας δεν ξέρει είναι σίγουρα η Μολδαβία. Μου άρεσε ο τύπος που έβαλε βελάκι στο Λουξεμβούργο και το σχολίασε με ένα LOL, κάτι ανάμεσα σε «μα υπάρχουν και τόσο μικρές χώρες;» και «μα, σοβαρά, περιμένετε να ξέρω πώς λένε την κουτσουλιά;».
> 
> Περιμένω να δω τώρα ποιος δικός μας ιστότοπος θα δοκιμάσει το ίδιο — με ευρωπαϊκές χώρες πάλι και όχι, ας πούμε, με αμερικάνικες πολιτείες, γιατί εκεί η άγνοια θα είναι αφόρητα βαρετή.



Όπως έλεγε ένας καλός μου φίλος κάποτε: "Μα υπάρχουν οι Λουξεμβούργιοι; Ζουν, αναπνέουν; Ακούγονται ποτέ;" :lol:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 29, 2013)

Εμένα πάλι μου άρεσε αυτός που στην έγραψε στην Ισπανία "Spain" και στην Πορτογαλία "more Spain?"


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2013)

Δεν μπορούμε να πούμε πάντως, τις βασικές χώρες (Γαλλία, ΗΒ, Ισπανία, Γερμανία) κάπως τις καταφέρνουν. 
Από την άλλη δεν ξέρω πώς μαθαίνουν τα παιδιά σήμερα στην Ελλάδα γεωγραφία. Εγώ θυμάμαι στην γ' δημοτικού είχα ένα παιχνίδι που είχε τις χώρες και τις πρωτεύουσές τους και τις μάθαινες παίζοντας. Βέβαια από τότε οι μισές έχουν αλλάξει όνομα ή έχουν διαλυθεί, οπότε ίσως να ήταν και μάταιος κόπος.


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2013)

...
Επειδή αποφάσισα να μη χαλαστώ, αλλά να γελάσω με τα χάλια τους (και τα δικά μας):

*Ο Κώστας Καραμανλής σπάει την σιωπή του*

Τα πολιτικά δρώμενα της χώρας έρχεται να ταράξει η δημοσίευση τμημάτων της αυτοβιογραφίας του τέως Έλληνα πρωθυπουργού, στην οποία ο ίδιος ερωτάται, και παραδόξως απαντά, για όλους και για όλα. Το πόνημα υπογράφει ο γνωστός τόσο για την οξύνοιά του όσο και για την αντικεμενικότητά του σε σχέση με τον Κώστα Καραμανλή Jr, πρώην κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος Ευάγγελος Αντώναρος, σύμφωνα με τον οποίο η πλήρης αυτοβιογραφία πρόκειται να κυκλοφορήσει όταν ο Κώστας Καραμανλής επανέλθει στην ηγεσία της ΝΔ, ώστε να συμπέσει με την θριαμβευτική του πορεία προς την επανακατάληψη της εξουσίας και την επανεπανίδρυση του κράτους. Τα αποσπάσματα που ακολουθούν, στα οποία ο τέως μιλάει για τις σημαντικότερες στιγμές της θητείας του σε πρώτο πρόσωπο, δημοσιεύονται για πρώτη φόρα στα ελληνικά ίντερνετς. 
[...]
*Ο τέως Πρωθυπουργός για την σχέση του με τα videogames* 
Είναι αλήθεια ότι ήμουν φανατικός των βιντεοπαιχνιδιών. Εκεί που πορωνόμουν απίστευτα ήταν με το Pro Evolution και παλαιότερα με το Crazy Taxi. Στο Pro μάλιστα, όταν το 2008 είχαν βάλει για πρώτη φορά online leaderboards, είχα πάει πρώτος στον κόσμο για όλο τον μήνα Απρίλιο. Για να μην την πατήσω όμως και με πιάσει στο στόμα του ο Κουρής έπαιζα με το ψευδώνυμο Rafinas56, οπότε δεν μπορούσα να καυχηθώ σε κανέναν γι'αυτό. Ήταν πολύ δύσκολο να κρατάω κάτι τέτοιο μέσα μου. Στα μεταξύ μας ματς με τα παιδιά, όταν μαζευόμασταν σπίτι μου, από αντιπάλους καλύτεροι ήταν ο Ρουσόπουλος και ο Εφραίμ. Το κακό όμως με τον Εφραίμ ήταν ότι ενώ στην αρχή έκανε τον άσχετο και μας έπειθε να βάζουμε κουφά στοιχήματα - στοιχηματίζαμε ό,τι μπορείς να φανταστείς, από φυστίκια μέχρι λίμνες και δεν ξέρω εγώ τι άλλο - μετά μας έπαιρνε και τα σώβρακα. Είχαμε βέβαια και τον Αβραμό που ζήταγε συνέχεια να παίξει κι αυτός, αλλά ήταν τελείως άμπαλος και δεν καταλάβαινε χριστό από τα controls. Για να μην μας τα ζαλίζει, του δίναμε ένα χειριστήριο που δεν ήταν συνδεδεμένο με το μηχάνημα και του λέγαμε ότι παίζει. Τον επευφημούσαμε μάλιστα για τις εύστοχες ενέργειές του και αυτός πολύ το χαιρόταν. Το ίδιο δηλαδή που γίνεται τώρα με τα υπουργεία που αναλαμβάνει.
[...]
*Για την σχέση του με την γυναίκα του και την εκπληκτικά γρήγορη ανέλιξη της σαν ιατρού *
Πολλές φορές κοιτάω την Νατάσα και δεν πιστεύω την τύχη μου που έχω τόσο όμορφη γυναίκα. Νιώθω σαν τον Peter από το Family Guy όταν κοιτάει την Lois. Αυτό βέβαια με την Νατάσα ως χειρούργο ήταν inside joke μεταξύ εμού και του φίλου μου του Άρη του Σπηλιωτόπουλου. Κάναμε τρελά γέλια μεταξύ μας, αλλά όταν το αστείο μας διέρρευσε και κινδυνεύαμε να γίνουμε ρόμπα τρέχαμε και δεν φτάναμε για να το μαζέψουμε. Τελικά το κάναμε να φαίνεται σαν αληθινό, βοηθήσε πολύ και το ότι η Νατάσα έγινε διδάκτωρ Ιατρικής, γιατί αυτό την διευκόλυνε να πάρει και το πτυχίο της Ιατρικής λίγα χρόνια αργότερα.
[...]
*Για την εκτίναξη του Ελληνικού Δημοσίου Χρέους κατά τα χρόνια της κυβερνητικής του θητείας *
Κοιτάχτε, το 2003 απέκτησα τα δίδυμα. Λίγους μήνες μετά έγινα πρωθυπουργός. Ξέρετε τι χρήματα ειναι απαραίτητα για να μεγαλώσεις όχι ένα αλλά δύο παιδιά την εποχή μας. Άρχισα αρχικά να δανείζομαι απο φίλους, ο Βουλγαράκης δύο offshore πούλησε για να με βοηθήσει αλλά τίποτα, και να τα pampers, και να τα γάλατα, και να τα φορμάκια. Κάποια στιγμή μου λέει η αλεπού ο Αλογοσκούφης "Πρόεδρε είσαι πρωθυπουργός της χώρας και σύμφωνα με την εγκύκλιο τάδε, αριθμός τάδε, μπορούμε να περάσουμε τα έξοδα για τα δίδυμα στον κρατικό προυπολογισμό". "Γιώργο με σώζεις", του είπα. Τα υπόλοιπα τα ξέρετε.
[...]
*Για το σχέδιο δολοφονίας του* 
Εντάξει, αυτό ήταν πράγματι ανησυχητικό γιατί όταν σε δολοφονούν πεθαίνεις. Όταν μου είπαν πρώτη φορά απ'την ΕΥΠ ότι κάποιος με είχε βάλει στο μάτι ρώτησα τι ήταν η ΕΥΠ κι αφού έμαθα, κατάλαβα ότι τα πράγματα ήταν σοβαρά. Ωστόσο μέχρι και σήμερα δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά ποιος ακριβώς ήθελε να με φάει. Ο πρώτος βέβαια που είχε πάει το μυαλό μου ήταν ένας SoccerFan1980 που είχα νικήσει στο Pro άπειρες φορές και μου έστελνε αγριεμένα μηνύματα πως παίζω μόνο με σέντρες σαν "fucking n00b". Εγώ του απαντούσα "haha you are my best client" και τσατιζόταν περισσότερο, οπότε ένας που σίγουρα ήθελε να με σκοτώσει ήταν αυτός. Επίσης ήταν και οι Αμερικάνοι που σίγουρα δεν χαίρονταν για εκείνο τον αγωγό που λέγαμε να φτιάξουμε με τους Ρώσους, αλλά δε νομίζω πως θα έφταναν σε τόσο ακραία μέτρα, να σκοτώσουν αρχηγό δυτικού κράτους με του οποίου τις πολιτικές δεν συμφωνούσαν, θα ήταν και too much και too obvious. Βέβαια, όπως μου λέει και ο Αντώναρος, εμένα με συμφέρει να συντηρείται αυτή η ιστορία γιατί ηρωοποιούμαι, φαίνεται ότι με φάγαν τα συμφέροντα, οι σιωνιστές κτλ. και έτσι κανείς δεν ασχολείται με το ότι αποτελείωσα τα δημοσιονομικά της χώρας. Όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά αυξάνονται και οι πιθανότητες μου να επανέλθω δριμύτερος ως σωτήρας και να αναλάβω την εξουσία. Πραγματικά εμένα αυτό μου φαίνεται πολύ αστείο, αλλά με τους Έλληνες ποτέ δεν ξέρεις! 

Λίγκαλ Ντίσκ. Κλέημερ: Τα κείμενα είναι αποτέλεσμα Πλάνης, δεν περιέχουν αληθινά περιστατικά και μοναδικό στόχο έχουν την πρόκληση μειδιάματος 

Τα υπόλοιπα διαβάστε τα εκεί: www.lifo.gr


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2013)

Για να συμπληρωθεί το ιλαρόν του πράγματος μεταφέρω δύο από τα σχόλια που πέτυχα:

— Το μόνο που απειλεί τον Κωστάκη είναι η χοληστερίνη.

— Σχολιαστής Α: Ευτυχώς που ο Καραμανλής βρήκε τη θέση που του αξίζει στο χρονοντούλαπο της Ιστορίας...
— Σχολιαστής Β: Χωράει;;;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 2, 2013)

daeman said:


> στα ελληνικά ίντερνετς.


Δεν ήξερα ότι έχομεν πολλά από δαύτα! Και σε αυτό πρωτοπόροι είμεθα οι άτιμοι!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 2, 2013)

daeman said:


> στα ελληνικά ίντερνετς.





AoratiMelani said:


> Δεν ήξερα ότι έχομεν πολλά από δαύτα! Και σε αυτό πρωτοπόροι είμεθα οι άτιμοι!


Know your meme, AoratiMelani: http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/internets!


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Όμως το ποστ το γράφω για άλλο λόγο. Σε κάποιο σημείο αναφέρεται το αργκοτικό "δεν καταλάβαινε χριστό". Με προβλημάτισε αυτό και θυμήθηκα ότι έχουμε και το "έγινε λούης". Όμως το δεύτερο δεν με παραξενεύει με μικρό, γιατί *η ίδια η λέξη* έχει γίνει συνώνυμο της ταχύτητας. Ο Χριστός όμως; Είναι σωστό να τον γράφουμε με μικρό σε τέτοιες φράσεις ή όχι; Είναι σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση το ίδιο με το "είδε τον Χριστό φαντάρο" ή εκεί η λέξη παίζει κυριολεκτικότερο (sic) ρόλο;


Ξεχάστηκα όμως... Αρχικός μου σκοπός ήταν να απαντήσω σ' αυτό: Ακόμα και το «έγινε λούης» θα μπορούσε και τώρα να γράφεται «έγινε Λούης». Νομίζω ότι οι περισσότεροι το γράφουν έτσι.

Οι εκφράσεις με τον _Χριστό _έχουν όλες κεφαλαίο αρχικό: _τον έκανε Χριστό_ (που μοιάζει με το «έγινε Λούης»), _είδε το(ν) Χριστό φαντάρο_ (που αποκλείεται, όπως λες, να γίνει πεζό), _δεν καταλαβαίνει Χριστό_. Σύμφωνα με το slang.gr: «Η θρησκευτική εκδοχή του _δε μασώ_, υποδηλώνει ότι το υποκείμενο είναι τόσο αποφασισμένο να κρατήσει συγκεκριμένη στάση επί ενός θέματος που ακόμη κι ο Χριστός να ερχόταν να του εξηγήσει γιατί πρέπει να αλλάξει γνώμη, αυτός δεν θα καταλάβαινε και δεν θα μετεπείθετο». 

Ο _Χριστός_, άλλωστε, αλλάζει σημασία αν χάσει το κεφαλαίο.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 10, 2013)

Ο φοβερός τύπος που ακούει στο όνομα xkcd απαντάει σε ένα nerd ερώτημα με τρελά κέφια:
*Phone Keypad*
I use one of those old phones where you type with numbers—for example, to type "Y", you press 9 three times. Some words have consecutive letters on the same number. When they do, you have to pause between letters, making those words annoying to type. What English word has the most consecutive letters on the same key?


----------



## Zazula (Dec 11, 2013)

Έχουμε βάλει ποτέ τπτ απ' το γιγαντιαίο επιδαπέδιο πιάνο τού FAO Schwarz;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 5, 2014)

Μετά τις γυναικείες κομμώσεις (εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?435-Διασκεδάστε-και-μ-αυτό&p=197602&viewfull=1#post197602), λίγη μόδα:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 5, 2014)

Τέλειο μοντάζ. Και κοστούμια. Και παρουσίαση. Thanks!


----------



## cougr (Jan 6, 2014)

nickel said:


> .....Μέλος μας ανέβασε στον φατσοτοίχο της την παραπάνω γελοιογραφία τού Harry Bliss: *Famous Artists Modeling Agency*.... Νομίζω ότι η κοπέλα δίπλα στην πόρτα είναι από το πενάκι Αμερικανού γελοιογράφου — εμφανίζεται συνήθως μαζί με τον άντρα, αν δεν κάνω τεράστιο λάθος. *Αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι ξέρω το όνομα του γελοιογράφου.* Αν ξέρετε, μην το κρατήσετε μυστικό.
> 
> Τα υπόλοιπα τα έκρυψα εδώ, για την περίπτωση που σας αρέσουν τα κουίζ:
> 
> ...



(Τώρα το βλέπω αυτό!)

Μήπως. . . λέω. . . μήπως. . λέγεται



Spoiler



Harry Bliss;:) Νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για την κυρία που εμφανίζεται σε πολλά από τα σκίτσα του. Π.χ...
http://www.art.com/products/p150638...-eye—something-on-fire-new-yorker-cartoon.htm
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/27514247696702596/


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2014)

Oops. Δική μου παράλειψη, αλλά την ίδια απάντηση είχε δώσει ο Earion στο #393. Είχα ξεχάσει να την προσθέσω στο αρχικό. Το έκανα τώρα.

Για το #441:
To announce the grand opening of Westfield Stratford City, which will soon be “the largest urban shopping centre in Europe”, Westfield created this fun short film, 100 YEARS / STYLE / EAST LONDON. The film, directed by Jake Lunt with The Viral Factory, amazingly gives the run-down of 100 years of East London fashion, dance and music in just 100 seconds.

Στη Wikipedia:
Westfield Stratford City is a shopping centre in Stratford, London, owned by the Westfield Group. The centre opened on 13 September 2011. With a total retail floor area of 1,883,700 square feet (175,000 m2), it is one of the largest urban shopping centres in Europe. It is the 3rd largest shopping centre in the United Kingdom by retail space behind the MetroCentre and the Trafford Centre. Taking the surrounding shopping area into account, it is the largest urban shopping centre in the European Union in terms of size.

Οι παραγωγοί:
http://www.creativeshowcase.net/campaigns/100-years-style-east-london


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## dharvatis (Jan 16, 2014)

Οι κίνδυνοι των Gummy Bears.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Jan 16, 2014)

...
Addentum* : *ONS: one night-stand* (to visit the bathroom only once during the night)

* to be pronounced with the dentures on


----------



## SBE (Jan 16, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> Οι κίνδυνοι των Gummy Bears.



:lol::lol::lol:

Τώρα όμως μπήκα σε πειρασμό, να πάω να βρω κι εγώ τα αρκουδάκια χωρίς ζάχαρη...


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 16, 2014)

Μεγάλη παγίδα - το ξέρω. Αλλά σε προειδοποιεί ο άλλος στο review του: No. I see you considering purchasing these. 
:-D :-D :-D


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2014)

Πόσο χάλια μπορέι να είναι πια;
(σκέφτεσαι, και μετά πέφτεις στην παγίδα)

Πάντως μια ακόμα παρενέργεια των αρκουδακιών είναι το ότι τα τρως και γίνεσαι λογοτέχνης. Γιατί τόσο πολύ ευφημισμό, παρομοίωση και μεταφορά, με τόσο λυρικό ύφος και γλαφυρή περιγραφή, σπάνια βρίσκεις.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 17, 2014)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2014)

Την ίδια ώρα στην Ιαπωνία: http://www.buzzfeed.com/lyapalater/19-inexplicable-moments-from-japanese-game-shows mg:
ΥΓ Τα περισσότερα είναι GIFάκια, οπότε αφήστε λίγη ώρα να προλάβουν να φορτώσουν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 19, 2014)

Μισές δουλειές κάνεις. Ορίστε:







Αν και το αγαπημένο μου είναι αυτό:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 19, 2014)

Έτσι, έτσι!!! :laugh: Η αδιαφιλονίκητη πατρίδα του dafuq!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2014)

Επειδή η καλή βδομάδα απ' το πρωί της Δευτέρας φαίνεται: :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 20, 2014)

Ασφαλώς δεν μπορώ να μην σχολιάσω ότι η απόδειξή τους είναι λάθος, ωστόσο έχουν ένα αναλυτικότερο βίντεο που χρησιμοποιούν μια σωστότερη μέθοδο, με την συνάρτηση ζήτα Ρίμαν-Όιλερ. Είναι όμως κρίσιμο να τονιστεί ότι δεν πρόκειται για άθροισμα με την παραδοσιακή έννοια, αφού οι σειρές άπειρων συνόλων με τιμές που αποκλίνουν δίνουν άθροισμα που δεν ορίζεται. Αυτό που συνιστά η παραπάνω τιμή είναι μια ιδιότητα της σειράς, ένα χρήσιμο συμπέρασμα, παρά αληθινό άθροισμα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι εννοούνται όλα αυτά περί αθροίσματος κατά την έννοια που εμείς το αντιλαμβανόμαστε στην κλασική άλγεβρα, όπως άλλωστε εννοείται και το ότι 1+1=10 είναι σωστό υπό προϋποθέσεις. ;) Για το αν είναι "λάθος" η απόδειξη, το ότι υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένες προϋποθέσεις το αποκαλύπτει το ½ που δίνουν για το πρώτο άθροισμα, το οποίο κι αυτό είναι σωστό υπό προϋποθέσεις. Επομένως, είπαμε: να διασκεδάσουμε, όχι να μπούμε στη διαδικασία των μαθηματικών αναλύσεων. Κι ένα μπόνους για όποιον διασκεδάζει με τα μαθηματικά (που περιλαμβάνει και το αντικείμενο του παραπάνω βίντεο): http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/numbers/24.pdf. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 20, 2014)

Πειράζει που εγώ διασκεδάζω *και *μπαίνοντας στην διαδικασία των μαθηματικών αναλύσεων;:blush:

Στο παραπάνω βίντεο λέω ότι ο τρόπος απόδειξης δεν είναι σωστός, το αποτέλεσμα είναι σωστό. Κάνουν σε κάποιο σημείο ένα χόκους πόκους, αν το παρατηρήσεις. Το ότι η σειρά 1-1+1-1+... δίνει 1/2 είναι εύκολο να αποδειχτεί κατά Όιλερ, με την σειρά 1+x+x[SUP]2[/SUP]+x[SUP]3[/SUP]+x[SUP]4[/SUP]+... που ξέρουμε ότι δίνει άθροισμα 1/(1-χ) για κάθε χ<1. Μπορείς να το δοκιμάσεις για κάθε αριθμό, η σειρά συγκλίνει. Για x=-1, παίρνεις 1-1+1-1+1-1+...=1/(1-(-1))=1/2. Μάλιστα εδώ είναι πιο προφανές ότι αυτό το άθροισμα είναι ιδιότητα της σειράς, γιατί είναι ο μέσος όρος των μερικών της αθροισμάτων (1, 0, 1, 0...). Αυτό που δεν είναι σωστό στο βίντεο είναι η ματσακονιά που κάνουν με την πρόσθεση σειρών. Τα μαθηματικά δεν είναι παγκόσμια αλήθεια, είναι ένα εργαλείο που αποδεικνύει ό,τι θέλουμε να αποδειχθεί, βάσει αξιωμάτων. Αλλά πρέπει να μένεις πιστός στα αξιώματά σου, να μην χρησιμοποιείς δυο διαφορετικά σετ αξιωμάτων στην ίδια απόδειξη, αλλιώς καταλήγεις σε μαγικά αποτελέσματα.

Συγγνώμη αν αυτά δεν ενδιαφέρουν κανέναν.:blush:


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2014)

Κι εγώ λίγο τσιτώθηκα στο σημείο με την πρόσθεση σειρών (όχι τόσο για την ίδια την πρόσθεση, αλλά για τη μετατόπιση), αλλά είδα ότι κι η απόδειξη του Όιλερ στο pdf τού #458 πάλι έχει κάποιο manipulation με τις σειρές. Όμως το μαγικό εδώ δεν είναι πως κατέληξαν με λάθος συλλογιστική σε λάθος αποτέλεσμα, αλλά (με ακροβασίες, αλλά τελοσπάντων) σε *σωστό *αποτέλεσμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 20, 2014)

Πρόσθεση μπορείς να κάνεις, υπό ορισμένες συνθήκες. Μέχρι εκεί είμαστε οκέι, αλλά εδώ προσθέτουν την ίδια σειρά με μετατόπιση. Αυτό δεν γίνεται γιατί αφήνει "ουρά". Η απόδειξη του Όιλερ περιλαμβάνει την πρόσθεση κατά όρο σε δυο διαφορετικές σειρές, η μία εκ των οποίων είναι μεγαλύτερη (μια άπειρη σειρά μπορεί να είναι μεγαλύτερη από μια άλλη). Ωστόσο ο τύπος στο βίντεο το κάνει αυτό για ευκολία, για να μην μπει στην διαδικασία να εξηγήσει την πιο πολύπλοκη απόδειξη.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2014)

Οι πρακτικοί άνθρωποι που ξέρουν μόνο από μπακάλικους λογαριασμούς και σιχαίνονται αυτά τα μαθηματικά (όπως και τη δημιουργική λογιστική των οικονομολόγων) θα ξεκινήσουν λέγοντας ότι το +1-1+1-1... δεν έχει *ποτέ* άθροισμα 1/2. Ή 1 θα έχει ή 0. Αλλιώς δεν είναι άθροισμα, είναι μέσος όρος. Τα άλλα μαγικά που κάνουν είναι εντελώς ταχυδακτυλουργίες μπροστά στα μάτια μας, και το ότι μια σειρά θετικών αριθμών μπορεί να δώσει αρνητικό άθροισμα είναι η μεγαλύτερη μπούρδα που έχω ακούσει από τη στιγμή που διατυπώθηκαν απορίες για το πώς θα μοιραστεί το πλεόνασμα. Τα θεωρητικά μαθηματικά δεν είναι για γέλια. Γελοία είναι. 

(ΟΚ, αντιλαμβάνεστε ότι κάνω πλάκα επειδή δεν τα καταλαβαίνω, εντάξει;)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Πρόσθεση μπορείς να κάνεις, υπό ορισμένες συνθήκες. Μέχρι εκεί είμαστε οκέι, αλλά εδώ προσθέτουν την ίδια σειρά με μετατόπιση. Αυτό δεν γίνεται γιατί αφήνει "ουρά".


Ε ναι, αν πρόσεξες στη μετατόπιση αναφέρθηκα κι εγώ στο #460, αυτή είναι «ακροβασία».


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 20, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Ε ναι, αν πρόσεξες στη μετατόπιση αναφέρθηκα κι εγώ στο #460, αυτή είναι «ακροβασία».



Ναι, τώρα το πρόσεξα. Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, φυσικά. Η ίδια η πρόσθεση δεν είναι το πρόβλημα, η μετατόπιση είναι.

Nickel, το ξέρω ότι αστειεύεσαι, βέβαια, αλλά είναι χρήσιμο να επισημανθεί ότι αυτά τα αποτελέσματα αποτελούν χρήσιμες διαπιστώσεις για κάποια πράγματα, γι' αυτό ο τύπος στο βίντεο λέει και ξαναλέει ότι έχουν σημασία στην φυσική. Ναι, με την κλασική έννοια της πρόσθεσης, δεν ορίζεται άθροισμα σε άπειρη σειρά, αλλά αυτό είναι ένα αποτέλεσμα που δεν μας λέει τίποτα, είναι πρακτικά άχρηστο. Το να θέτεις τιμές σε άπειρες σειρές έχει πρακτική εφαρμογή σε κάποια πράγματα και γι' αυτό γίνεται. Και φυσικά έχουν ασχοληθεί με αυτό γίγαντες των μαθηματικών, όπως ο Όιλερ ή ο Ραμάνουτζαν.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2014)

Ένας καλός λόγος να μάθει κανείς ολλανδικά:






ABN Amro chairman Gerrit Zalm has tried a novel approach to making corporate speeches more interesting.
The former Dutch finance minister dressed up as his fictional sister "Priscilla" and regaled the bank's staff with tales of "her" experience running brothels.
The innuendo-laden speech, delivered in Dutch, was aimed at explaining the bank's "core values and business principles", a spokesman said.
Up to 6,000 staff heard the speech.
The bank's 23,000 employees might need cheering up, given its ignominious fall from grace several years ago.
The once powerful Amsterdam-based bank came a cropper after reckless international expansion made it vulnerable to takeover.

Bail out
In 2007, it was acquired by the Royal Bank of Scotland, Santander and Fortis and, in effect, broken up.
But when the financial crisis ripped through the industry in 2009, the Dutch government had to bail out the remaining parts of ABN and Fortis to the tune of 30bn euros (£25bn).
ABN Amro was reconstituted as a nationalised bank.
Explaining Mr Zalm's performance, a bank spokesman told the BBC: "ABN Amro has a tradition in cabaret. Since 2005, employees of the bank organise this event for other employees.
"Gerrit Zalm always provides the introduction or opening act, and since it's cabaret, it's funny and tongue-in-cheek."
In previous years, Mr Zalm has performed as his fictional brother and as a circus director, he said.
"This form of cabaret is typically Dutch and fits perfectly with the Dutch sense of humour," the spokesman added.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-25773271

Για τον τραπεζίτη, τέως υπουργό:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerrit_Zalm


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Ε ναι, αν πρόσεξες στη μετατόπιση αναφέρθηκα κι εγώ στο #460, αυτή είναι «ακροβασία».


Ενώ αν είχε δημιουργήσει μια δεύτερη σειρά προσθέτοντας το 0 ως πρώτο όρο στην πρώτη σειρά θα ήταν εντάξει; :)

Το άπειρο μοιάζει να έχει περίεργες ιδιότητες, αλλά μόνο και μόνο επειδή το συγκρίνουμε και προσπαθούμε να το κατανοήσουμε με την περατή καθημερινότητα. Εμένα μού φάνηκαν εξαιρετικές οι αποδείξεις, πολύ απλουστευμένα εύχρηστες οι μεθοδολογικές διαδικασίες και απολαυστικό το βιντεάκι, στο σύνολό του.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2014)

Εγώ θα σας παραδεχτώ αν αφήσετε τα μαθηματικά σοφίσματα και τα παιχνίδια με το άπειρο και καταφέρετε να κάνετε ένα ταξίδι στο μέλλον και να επιστρέψετε πέντε λεπτά πριν από το ξεκίνημά σας. Ή, ακόμα πιο δύσκολο, να αθροίσετε τα ελλείμματα 33 χρόνων και να δώσετε πλεόνασμα. Αλλιώς, τι να το κάνουμε το άπειρο; Το βλακόμετρο θα καλιμπράρουμε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ή, ακόμα πιο δύσκολο, να αθροίσετε τα ελλείμματα 33 χρόνων και να δώσετε πλεόνασμα.


Μα αυτό προσπαθήσαμε να κάνουμε: διατηρώντας τα ελλείμματά μας επάπειρον, στο τέλος θα είχαμε δώσει στην Ευρώπη ένα σωρευτικά μεγάλο πλεόνασμα. Δυστυχώς την πατήσαμε επειδή η Μέρκελ είναι των φυσικών επιστημών και ξέρει να ξεχωρίζει τη διαφορά μεταξύ τεράστιου αλλά μετρήσιμου αφενός και άπειρου αφετέρου... :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 20, 2014)

nickel said:


> Εγώ θα σας παραδεχτώ αν αφήσετε τα μαθηματικά σοφίσματα και τα παιχνίδια με το άπειρο και καταφέρετε να κάνετε ένα ταξίδι στο μέλλον και να επιστρέψετε πέντε λεπτά πριν από το ξεκίνημά σας.



Αυτό γίνεται. Ουσιαστικά κάθε φορά που επιταχύνουμε ταξιδεύουμε στο μέλλον αλλά απειροελάχιστα. Χρειάζεται να φτάσουμε κοντά στην ταχύτητα του φωτός για να ταξιδέψουμε στο μέλλον.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτό γίνεται. Ουσιαστικά κάθε φορά που επιταχύνουμε ταξιδεύουμε στο μέλλον αλλά απειροελάχιστα.


Σε ποιο μέρος του πλανήτη γίνεται αυτό, Χέλι μου; Γιατί εδώ επιβραδύνουμε και ταξιδεύουμε στο παρελθόν...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 20, 2014)

Εγώ μιλάω για την φυσική. Εννοείται πως αυτό το ταξίδι αφορά μόνο το κάθε άτομο προσωπικά. Φοβάμαι πως δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να μεταφερθούμε συλλογικά στο μέλλον. Ίσως αν πέσουμε όλοι για ύπνο και βάλουμε τα ξυπνητήρια μας να χτυπήσουν μετά από 20 χρόνια.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Αφού δεν έχουμε ακόμη νήμα του έξι (ή, πολύ περισσότερο, νήμα του έψι ), το χώνω εδώ:


Το έπος συνεχίζεται — και τα τουτουμάκια, δώρο (μπορείτε να τα τσιμπολογάτε πάνω στα γαϊδούρια)! :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2014)

Φτιάχτηκα. Το «Έχετε γεια, Βρυσούλες» μπορούμε να το πούμε με θετική διάθεση;


----------



## Earion (Jan 30, 2014)

Μ' αρέσει όμως που το μαγαζί έχει *ριβανί *και *πεντασπάνια*. 
Καταπληκτικό! 
Πεντασπάνιος, ίσον ο πολύ σπάνιος, κατά το _πεντά_-μορφος, _πεντά_-ρφανος.

Και —σοβαρά τώρα—, μ' αρέσει η λέξη *φτιαχτικός *(«πάστες φτιαχτικές»). 
Βρίσκω το φτιαχτικός στο Διαδίκτυο, αλλά και με μια άλλη παράλληλη σημασία: όχι αυτός «που φτιάχνεται» (όπως εδώ), αλλά αυτός «που σε φτιάχνει».


----------



## JimAdams (Jan 30, 2014)

Αφού γίνατε λοιπόν όλοι κοινωνοί του μεγαλείου του Σπύρου του Βαλιμίτη, δείτε κι αυτό. Αν βιάζεστε, πηγαίνετε απευθείας στο ο,39 του βίδεου, με επισταμένη την προσοχή στην αφίσα.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 30, 2014)

Λοιπόν, προτείνω λεξιλογική εξόρμηση στις Βρυσούλες με κράτηση πριβέ την ταβέρνα του Βαλιμίτη, να καεί το πελεκούδι! :laugh:


----------



## SBE (Jan 30, 2014)

Κρατήστε μου μία ζυγούρι και μία τουτουμάκια με κόκκορα, κι έρχομαι... Α, και μια γαλατόπιτα κι ένα ραβανί φτιαχτικό. Αλλά θέλω και βόλτα με το γαϊδούρι. Αρκεί να μην έχει μουσική υπόκρουση με τον κύριο με το φοτοσοπιασμένο μαλλί. 
Και βάζω φωτογραφία τα τουτουμάκια, για να ξέρουμε τι χάνουμε. 




Σοβαρά, τώρα, πήγα να δω πού στο καλό είναι οι Βρυσούλες και βλέπω ότι το χωριό λέγεται Νέες Βρυσούλες (πρωήν κοινότητα Νέων Βρυσουλών, είπε κανείς τίποτα για τη γενική πληθυντικού; Α, είπα κι εγώ...) γιατί οι παλιές Βρυσούλες πλακώθηκαν από κατολίσθηση το '42.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 30, 2014)

Άσχετο, αλλά πρώτη φορά ακούω άνθρωπο να μην μπορεί να πει "ξ" και να λέει "ψ" αντ' αυτού. Έχει κάποιο όνομα αυτό;


----------



## Earion (Jan 30, 2014)

Στην καθομιλουμένη λέμε ότι έχει (ελαφρό) *αψάν*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 30, 2014)

Και όταν φτερνίζεται, κάνει *αξού!*


----------



## Zazula (Jan 30, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Άσχετο, αλλά πρώτη φορά ακούω άνθρωπο να μην μπορεί να πει "ξ" και να λέει "ψ" αντ' αυτού. Έχει κάποιο όνομα αυτό;


Κατ' αναλογία προς τους σχετικούς όρους _δελτακισμός_, _ζητακισμός_, _ητακισμός_, _ιωτακισμός_, _ρωτακισμός_, _τσιτακισμός_, μάλλον θα πρέπει να είναι «ψιττακισμός».


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2014)

...
Μπορεί ο άνθρωπος να έκανε πολύ καιρό στα ψένα και η προφορά του να 'ναι ψενόφερτη.
Κι αμέσως τον πήραμε στο ξιλό. Ψα σας.




Hellegennes said:


> Άσχετο, αλλά πρώτη φορά ακούω άνθρωπο να μην μπορεί να πει "ξ" και να λέει "ψ" αντ' αυτού. Έχει κάποιο όνομα αυτό;



*Δυσλεψία*. Σε εψέλιψη (ή μήπως εψέλλειψη; Εψέλλισμα; ). 

Ψάκωμα, εψακοής.


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Κατ' αναλογία προς τους σχετικούς όρους _δελτακισμός_, _ζητακισμός_, _ητακισμός_, _ιωτακισμός_, _ρωτακισμός_, _τσιτακισμός_, μάλλον θα πρέπει να είναι «ψιττακισμός».



*Parrotitis*. Δεν του 'χει μείνει ούτε σάλιο.


----------



## SBE (Jan 30, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Άσχετο, αλλά πρώτη φορά ακούω άνθρωπο να μην μπορεί να πει "ξ" και να λέει "ψ" αντ' αυτού. Έχει κάποιο όνομα αυτό;



To αρνί σούφλας στο Φσυλόκαστρο το πρόσεξες;
Δεν είναι ψευδός, είναι φσευδός.


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2014)

SBE said:


> To αρνί σούφλας ... το πρόσεξες;
> Δεν είναι ψευδός, είναι φσευδός.



Αυτό μπορεί να είναι και στοιχείο του τοπικού ιδιώματος. Εδώ τουλάχιστον ακούω πολύ συχνά τη «σούφλα» και το «σουφλάκι», όχι από έναν αλλά γενικά. Φλατακκισμός. :-\ Στην Κορινθία δεν ξέρω αν συνηθίζεται.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## SBE (Jan 31, 2014)

Να πω εδώ τώρα ότι η θεία μου που είναι 80 μου έχει πει ότι στην Αθήνα όταν ήταν μικρή η ίδια το καλοκαίρι έφτανε 40 και βάλε, απλά τότε είχε πιο πολλά δέντρα και καθόσουνα στη σκιά και δροσιζόσουνα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 31, 2014)

SBE said:


> Να πω εδώ τώρα ότι η θεία μου που είναι 80 μου έχει πει ότι στην Αθήνα όταν ήταν μικρή η ίδια το καλοκαίρι έφτανε 40 και βάλε, απλά τότε είχε πιο πολλά δέντρα και καθόσουνα στη σκιά και δροσιζόσουνα.



Τα τοπικά ιστορικά υψηλά ή χαμηλά είναι αδιάφορα. Αυτό που μας νοιάζει είναι η μέση θερμοκρασία και φυσικά πόσο αλλάζουν οι τιμές της μέσης μέγιστης και μέσης ελάχιστης θερμοκρασίας. Έφτιαξα έξι γραφήματα για τις δυο μεγάλες πόλεις μας, για τις περιόδους 1958-2013 (Αθήνα) και 1965-2013 (Θεσσαλονίκη). Πρόσθεσα και γραμμές τάσης για να φαίνεται καλύτερα πού οδεύουμε. Νομίζω ότι είναι φανερό πως απ' το '80 και δώθε η τάση είναι σταθερά ανοδική. Στης Θεσσαλονίκης τα γραφήματα φαίνεται καλύτερα και ειδικά στις μέσες χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες, που εξηγεί και γιατί βλέπουμε όλο και σπανιότερα χιόνι εδώ πάνω. Βέβαια αυτές οι διαφορές δεν οφείλονται αποκλειστικά στην παγκόσμια θέρμανση, υπάρχουν κι άλλοι παράγοντες αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη συζήτηση.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 2, 2014)

Ψιτ... εσείς που έχετε προφίλ στο φέισμπουκ. Για πάρτε καμιά ιδέα για να μην είσαστε κοινότοποι.


----------



## SBE (Feb 2, 2014)

OK, μερικά δείχνουν τα εσώψυχά τους, ο άλλος ξέρωγω θέλει να δει τον εαυτό του κένταυρο, κι άλλοι έχουν δει πολύ σινεμά. Η κυρία με την ανθοδέσμη για μαλλί τι σκεφτόταν; Ή ο τύπος που κολυμπάει στη θάλασσα στον πλανήτη που ο ουρανός είναι χαλάκι περσικό;
Το χαλί- ταπετσαρία πρέπει να είναι ιδιαίτερα αγαπημένο θέμα των Ρώσων, απ'ό,τι φαίνεται εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2014)

...
Χαλί-ταπετσαρία ή ταπισερί; Ή μήπως _πάντα τοίχου, _σαν εκείνη;

Ρωτώ επειδή δεν είμαι σίγουρος για τις διαφορές.


----------



## SBE (Feb 2, 2014)

Αν ήταν ταπισερί θα το είχα πει ταπισερί. Αυτό είναι το χαλί που πατάμε που το έχουν κρεμάσει στον τοίχο.


----------



## Earion (Feb 3, 2014)

Είναι χαλί, το ίδιο χαλί που βάζουμε στο πάτωμα. Έχει το ίδιο πάχος. Αυτή η συνήθεια του επιτοίχιου τάπητα φαίνεται πως έρχεται από παλιά, από τις σκηνές των νομάδων. Αυτές οι συνήθειες έχουν μείνει ίδιες ουσιαστικά από την εποχή των αρχαίων Σκυθών.


----------



## SBE (Feb 3, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω για τους Σκύθες, αλλά πάντως οι σύγχρονοι σου λένε όταν παλιώσει το χαλί σου (σε 50-100 χρόνια, ανάλογα με τη χρήση) να το κρεμάσεις στον τοίχο για διακόσμηση. Εννοείται όχι το Βιοκαρπέτ, αλλά το χειροποίητο χωριάτικο κεντροασιατικό συλλεκτικής αξίας. 
Θυμάμαι επίσης ότι στα χωριά (και στην πόλη), στον τοίχο έβαζαν όχι το χαλί δαπέδου αλλά διάφορα φτιαγμένα για αυτή τη δουλειά, με παραστάσεις κλπ. Και η στάνταρ θέση του ήταν στον τοίχο δίπλα στο κρεββάτι, για το κρύο. 
Προφανώς οι εικονιζόμενοι βάζουν τα χαλιά για το κρύο, όχι για την εικονογράφηση ή τη συλλεκτική τους αξία. 
Α, και κάτι που έμαθα περί χαλιών: γιατί τόσα πολλά χαλιά από την κεντρική Ασία έχουν σχήμα στενόμακρο, τελείως άβολο για πολλά σύγχρονα δωμάτια, π.χ. 2χ1,35, 2,20χ1,40, 2,40χ1,45 κλπ; Απάντηση: γιατί παραδοσιακά τα χρησιμοποιούσαν για στρωσίδια (ύπνος στο πάτωμα), οπότε έχουν διαστάσεις στρώματος.


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2014)

SBE said:


> ...
> Θυμάμαι επίσης ότι στα χωριά (και στην πόλη), στον τοίχο έβαζαν όχι το χαλί δαπέδου αλλά διάφορα φτιαγμένα για αυτή τη δουλειά, με παραστάσεις κλπ. Και η στάνταρ θέση του ήταν στον τοίχο δίπλα στο κρεββάτι, για το κρύο.


Γι' αυτό ακριβώς έλεγα χθες για τις _πάντες τοίχου_:

Η πάντα αποτελούσε υφαντό που έμπαινε σε τοίχο πάνω από μιντέρια ως διακοσμητικό.
http://openarchives.gr/view/488803

Κι επειδή θυμάμαι μικρός μια τεράστια τέτοια πάντα (τεράστια την έβλεπα τότε, τουλάχιστον) κρεμασμένη δίπλα στο κρεβάτι μου, με μια παράσταση κυνηγετικής σκηνής (όχι με πάντα, με λαφίνες φίνες). Δεν ήταν μόνο για διακόσμηση, όπως λες κι εσύ, SBE. Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, νομίζω ότι τα ξεκαθάρισα.



SBE said:


> Δεν ξέρω για τους Σκύθες...



Ξέρει ο Εαρίωνας, από τον Ηρόδοτο. :)



SBE said:


> View attachment 4305



My little sweat lodge and playhouse! Γιούργια Γιούρτια!


----------



## Earion (Feb 3, 2014)

Δαεμάνε, κάτι άλλο μου έφερε στο μυαλό η *πάντα*. Όταν λέμε ότι *βάζουμε κάτι στην πάντα*, κατά κυριολεξία εννοούμε ότι το βάζουμε *πίσω από την πάντα*, αυτήν την *πάντα *που περιγράφει η παραπομπή σου;


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2014)

...
Νομίζω πως εκεί λέμε για _την μπάντα_, τη μεριά, όπου έχει και το ΛΚΝ και ο Κριαράς τη φράση «έχω / βάζω / αφήνω στην μπάντα».

Ο Νίκελ έχει τη διευκρίνιση σε άλλη μπάντα, στα πάντα όλα:



nickel said:


> Προειδοποίηση: Λογοπαίγνια του είδους «κάθομαι στην πάντα» δεν θα γίνουν δεκτά, αφενός γιατί το _πάντα_ είναι ουδέτερου γένους (η λέξη) και αφετέρου γιατί η _πάντα_ είναι κανονικά η _μπάντα_.
> ...



Από την άλλη μεριά, αν το όνομα της _πάντας τοίχου_ προέκυψε από την μπάντα-πλευρά, το αφήνω για άλλους, στα ετυμολογικά πιο καταρτισμένους από μένα.

Δεν έχουν οι πάντες τσέπες. 
Ή μάλλον, δεν έχουν όλες οι πάντες τσέπες (αν και δεν έχω δει καμία πάντα με τσέπες, ούτε κανένα πάντα, αλλά φυσικά δεν έχω δει τα πάντα. Όχι όλα).


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2014)

Η _μπάντα_ (πλευρά) έγινε _πάντα_ με αποηχηροποίηση.
Η _μπατανία_ (κουβέρτα, από τούρκικο _battaniye_) έγινε _πατανία_ με την ίδια διαδικασία.
Η _πάντα_ που λες, μάλλον από το πρώτο προέρχεται.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 9, 2014)

Σκυλίσια ζωή:


----------



## bernardina (Feb 13, 2014)

Από τον πάντα έγκυρο Στό*Κ*ο


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2014)

Tα παιρνεις και σε πιάνει κλαυσίγελος.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 14, 2014)

Από εδώ: 21 Awkward Valentine's Day Cards For Your Confusing Modern Relationship.


----------



## Earion (Feb 18, 2014)

American Gothic 21st Century




Leo Van Gogh




Kate Winslet




Jack Black




Will DeVito




Scarlett Botzaris




The Empress




The Emperor


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2014)

*O PAOK panw apo ola!*

Πλάκα έχει αυτή η είδηση, αλλά περίμενα ότι τα γκρίκλις θα σέβονταν περισσότερο την έκθλιψη: _panapola_. :)

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/02/19/hm-twitter-social-fail_n_4814987.html


----------



## Marinos (Feb 25, 2014)

Βρετανός με τεράστια υπομονή κάνει κέντημα τον «Πόλεμο των Άστρων»
Με περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες, νάτο εδώ.

Και μια και μιλάμε για ταπισερί: 10 Bayeux Tapestry Memes --από Τόλκιν και Dr. Who μέχρι Μάιλι Σάιρους.


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2014)

Marinos said:


> ...
> Με περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες, νάτο εδώ.





aledlewis.com said:


> *THE CORUSCANT TAPESTRY Han Stitched.*


Han stitched, right, but not Solo, I think, seeing all those women at work there. 



Marinos said:


> Και μια και μιλάμε για ταπισερί: 10 Bayeux Tapestry Memes --από Τόλκιν και Dr. Who μέχρι Μάιλι Σάιρους.



 
















Με την ευκαιρία, ένας τριλοβίτης ονόματι (επιστημονικώ) _Χαν σόλο_.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 28, 2014)

Αυτό το έχουμε ποστάρει κάπου;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## bernardina (Mar 3, 2014)

:devil::devil:


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2014)

*Σάλος με την φωτό που κυκλοφορεί στο διαδίκτυο και δείχνει «Δαίμονα» στο κρεβάτι ασθενή που (αργότερα) απεβίωσε*

http://gr.celebrity.yahoo.com/news/σάλος-με-την-φωτό-που-κυκλοφορεί-στο-διαδίκτυο-162500026.html


Τι μέτρα πρέπει να πάρουμε εμείς τώρα που το δικό μας μόνιτορ κατέγραψε το παρακάτω; 






(αν αργεί να φανεί κάτι, κάντε υπομονή...)


----------



## daeman (Mar 5, 2014)

nickel said:


> *...*
> Τι μέτρα πρέπει να πάρουμε εμείς τώρα που το δικό μας μόνιτορ κατέγραψε το παρακάτω;
> ...
> (αν αργεί να φανεί κάτι, κάντε υπομονή...)



Twas me, carnivorizing. Just a tad late for the carnival, that's all. :devil:

About that patient though, dunno whodunnit or howthehelldunnit.


----------



## daeman (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## bernardina (Mar 16, 2014)

Καλό; ;)


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Καλό; ;)
> ...



Ναι. :laugh:
Μόνο που έχει δυο ορθογραφικές αβλεψίες: στη 12η γραμμή του αλλουκειμένου μια σχιζολεξία του «W17H0U7» το οποίο γράφει «W17H 0U7», ενώ στην τελευταία λείπει το υποκείμενο του ρήματος, δηλαδή ένα «U» πριν το «C4N R34D 7H15».


----------



## bernardina (Mar 16, 2014)

daeman said:


> Ναι. :laugh:
> Μόνο που έχει δυο ορθογραφικές αβλεψίες: στη 12η γραμμή του αλλουκειμένου μια σχιζολεξία του «W17H0U7» το οποίο γράφει «W17H 0U7», ενώ στην τελευταία λείπει το υποκείμενο του ρήματος, δηλαδή ένα «U» πριν το «C4N R34D 7H15».


Only in Lexi...  :laugh:


----------



## Earion (Mar 16, 2014)

Και μια ασυνέπεια: για το γράμμα O χρησιμοποιεί άλλοτε το γράμμα O κι άλλοτε το ψηφίο 0. Αυτό, ενώ για όλα τα υπόλοιπα γράμματα έχει ένα σταθερό σύμβολο.


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2014)

Earion said:


> Και μια ασυνέπεια: για το γράμμα O χρησιμοποιεί άλλοτε το γράμμα O κι άλλοτε το ψηφίο 0. Αυτό, ενώ για όλα τα υπόλοιπα γράμματα έχει ένα σταθερό σύμβολο.


JU57 7YP*0*5. L*1*V3 4ND L37 *1*337, 34R*1O*N. :laugh:

Λες να γράφουμε 0 το Ο και Ο το Ω; ​


----------



## cougr (Mar 21, 2014)

Can you guess what it is? 

CLUE: It's a thing, and it's three words: three letters, four letters and five letters. The first two letters are "NE."

Too easy!:cheek:


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2014)

Ε όχι, ρε φίλε!


----------



## Costas (Mar 22, 2014)

Καλά, δεν μπορούσαν να μας τον δείξουν κι εμάς στο τέλος να τον θαυμάσουμε τελειωμένο, μετά που ο λύτης τον είχε πετάξει στο τραπέζι για να κερδίσει χρόνο; Εγώ δεν είδα τίποτα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Είναι έτσι: :)


----------



## Costas (Mar 22, 2014)

Όχι βρε, αυτός είναι 3x3! :)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2014)

*http://www.ign.com/videos/2014/03/22/gdc-we-played-goat-simulator-with-its-creator*


----------



## daeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Zazula said:


> *http://www.ign.com/videos/2014/03/22/gdc-we-played-goat-simulator-with-its-creator*
> ...



The Goat Man! :woot: (αίγανδρος, γιδομενέας, τραγουμάνος, ερίφης, γιδάς, κατσικάρης) :laugh:
Κι όταν κάνει ζαβολιές στο παιχνίδι, κατσικανιάρης.

Αυτό δεν ταιριάζει και στο *αιγο-ιστικό νήμα*;


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2014)

Ανακάλυψα ότι, σύμφωνα με πρόχειρο γκούγκλισμα, υπάρχουν 48.200 ιστοσελίδες όπου θα βρούμε την *Golden Dawn* μαζί με την *Goldie Hawn*.

Βρε ζημιά που έπαθε η γυναίκα... (Θα μπορούσαμε να είχαμε μεταφράσει τη Χρυσή Αυγή Golden Daybreak — έχω την αίσθηση ότι το break θα τους πήγαινε καλύτερα.) Ζημιά που παθαίνουν και οι αναγνώστες. Λέει π.χ. ο τίτλος στη Financial Times: Greek police ‘infiltrated’ by Golden Dawn. Σχολιάζει αναγνώστης αποκάτω: «When I quickly scanned the headline, I thought the Greek police were being infiltrated by Goldie Hawn. Now THAT would be news».


----------



## cougr (Apr 6, 2014)

nickel said:


> ... (Θα μπορούσαμε να είχαμε μεταφράσει τη Χρυσή Αυγή Golden Daybreak — έχω την αίσθηση ότι το break θα τους πήγαινε καλύτερα.).....



Χε, χε! Breaking news!..... Golden Brawn Dawn members didn't take kindly to being accused of being behind a recent spate of break and enters........ and promise to break more faces.......:)


----------



## Earion (Apr 14, 2014)

*Το δάχτυλο του στηθόδεσμου*

Το 2001 τρεις γιατροί από το Τμήμα Πλαστικής και Επανορθωτικής Χειρουργικής του Νοσοκομείου St George, στο Λονδίνο, δημοσίευσαν την περίπτωση ενός 27χρονου δεξιόχειρα, ο οποίος πήγε στα επείγοντα περιστατικά με τραυματισμένο δάχτυλο του αριστερού του χεριού, για το οποίο και χειρουργήθηκε.

Ο νεαρός είχε σπάσει το δάκτυλό του και είχε υποστεί ρήξη του συνδέσμου στη βάση του, στην προσπάθειά του να ξεκουμπώσει μισομεθυσμένος το σουτιέν της κοπέλας του. Όπως είχαν γράψει τότε στην «Βρετανική Επιθεώρηση Πλαστικής Χειρουργικής» (BJPS) οι γιατροί του St George, τέσσερις στους δέκα 30άρηδες και 40άρηδες άντρες κατανοούν τόσο λίγο το πώς κουμπώνει και ξεκουμπώνει ένα σουτιέν, ώστε κινδυνεύουν να πάθουν το ίδιο!

Οι γιατροί είχαν πει τότε ότι αυτό το είδος τραυματισμού πιο συχνά το βλέπουν σε όσους ασχολούνται με σπορ, όπως η... αναρρίχηση σε βράχους, παρά σε άντρες που προσπαθούν να ξεκουμπώσουν ένα σουτιέν. Μετά την εγχείρηση, ο νεαρός φορούσε νάρθηκα επί τρεις εβδομάδες, ενώ χρειάσθηκαν έξι εβδομάδες για να αναρρώσει.

Πηγή: _Τα Νέα_, Σαββατοκύριακο 12-13 Απριλίου 2014, Weekend, σ. 18.









Frustration, thy name is ...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 14, 2014)

Εσείς ποιος ιντερνέτειος θεός (νομίζετε ότι) είστε; :)
http://www.collegehumor.com/post/6963479/the-13-gods-of-the-internet-pantheon


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 14, 2014)

Ποιος είναι ο Sulkin;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 14, 2014)

Το θεϊκό όνομα που συμφύρεται στο Sulkin είναι προφανώς το Vulcan, επομένως κάποιο τάιπο έχει γίνει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 14, 2014)

Δεν πήγε καν το μυαλό μου σε λατινικό όνομα θεού επειδή το παιχνίδι με όλους τους άλλους (πλην Δία) γίνεται με τα ελληνικά ονόματα...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 14, 2014)

Δεν είδες το αυτοαναφορικά ειρωνικό σχόλιο στην Αθηνά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 14, 2014)

Δεν το πρόσεξα δεόντως...  :blush:


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2014)

Earion said:


> ...
> Ο νεαρός είχε σπάσει το δάκτυλό του και είχε υποστεί ρήξη του συνδέσμου στη βάση του, στην προσπάθειά του να ξεκουμπώσει μισομεθυσμένος το σουτιέν της κοπέλας του. Όπως είχαν γράψει τότε στην «Βρετανική Επιθεώρηση Πλαστικής Χειρουργικής» (BJPS) οι γιατροί του St George, τέσσερις στους δέκα 30άρηδες και 40άρηδες άντρες κατανοούν τόσο λίγο το πώς κουμπώνει και ξεκουμπώνει ένα σουτιέν, ώστε κινδυνεύουν να πάθουν το ίδιο!
> ...
> Frustration, thy name is ...



The method (How to undo her/his bra with one hand]







The training (and demonstration by The Fonz, the expert)







The contest (and the world record holder —a woman of course; the men got hooked)






Hook, line and sink 'er.  Unlock the stock, the two sssmoking barrels.

Ξεθηλύκωμα, ξεθηλήκωμα. Make it snappy.


----------



## Earion (Apr 14, 2014)

Δαεμάνε,


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2014)

Καλημέρα με Thundercats, AC/DC και Σοφία Βόσσου!


----------



## Earion (Apr 27, 2014)

Τοπ Τεν Κλέφτες στην Ελληνική Μουσική Βιομηχανία






Έρευνα, συγκέντρωση, ανάλυση, αποκατάσταση πραγματικότητας από έναν τύπο που υπογράφει: *mashups/μάσαψ*. Ωραίος! :clap:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2014)

Earion said:


> Έρευνα, συγκέντρωση, ανάλυση, αποκατάσταση πραγματικότητας από έναν τύπο που υπογράφει: *mashups/μάσαψ*. Ωραίος! :clap:


Περίμενα πότε θα το 'γραφες αυτό (ήμουν σίγουρος ότι θα το πρόσεχες), για να 'ρθω να προσθέσω πως επίσης γράφει: «σαψκράημπ»! :laugh:

Πάντως για μένα τα καλύτερά του (μαζί με το Θάντερ) είναι τα:


----------



## Earion (Apr 27, 2014)

Τα δάχτυλά μου τρέμουν καθώς πατούν τα πλήκτρα. Κρύος ιδρώτας με περιλούζει. Αλλά ο πειρασμός είναι ακαταμάχητος.
Προσευχηθείτε για μένα τον αμαρτωλό, καθώς διαπράττω την ύψιστη ιεροσυλία.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SdPEmdPGNI#t=36

Aurat is a 1953 Hindi movie produced by Munshiram Verma and directed by B Verma. The film stars Premnath and his wife Bina Rai. The film's music is by Shankar Jaikishan. The film is a re-working of the Biblical tale of Samson and Delilah. Premnath and Bina Rai fell in love during filming and later got married.

http://www.soundofindia.com/showarticle.asp?in_article_id=1096044732


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 27, 2014)

Η δουλειά με μεράκι φαίνεται. Στα τύμπανα του _Απορώ αν αισθάνεσαι tipsy_ βλέπουμε και τη σωστή γραφή του ονόματος του συγκροτήματος.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 30, 2014)

The Case of the Danish Prince: A Drama in Blank Verse, by Miles Kington

Ξεκαρδιστικό (για φανατικούς του Σέρλοκ και του Βάρδου). Έμαθα και τον όρο blank verse.
(πηγή)


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2014)

It's precious!

SHERLOCK: Come, come, dear Watson! Lives there yet a man
Who was not frightened by a horse at five?

Πάντα το υποψιαζόμουν ότι οι σούπερ ντούπερ ντετέκτιβ είναι και λίγο χαρτορίχτρες.

SHERLOCK: I said, no puns!
1st DIGGER: We’re sorry, guv. That’s one of our favourite ones.

Blank verse, my foot. (Όταν βγαίνει τυχαία ρίμα στον ανομοιοκατάληκτο στίχο, μου σηκώνεται η τρίχα...)


----------



## Alexandra (May 1, 2014)

Λουλούδια δεν μάζεψα στην πρωτομαγιάτικη βόλτα μου, αλλά πέτυχα αυτό:


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 2, 2014)

Κερασάκι στην τούρτα τα τρία γράμματα της πινακίδας. Τυχαίο;


----------



## SBE (May 2, 2014)

Η αλήθεια είναι πάντως ότι αν αντί να προσέχεις και να είσαι ψύχραιμος ενώ οδηγείς ρίχνεις καντήλια σε όποιον gmd σε πλησιάζει, o κίνδυνος δυστυχήματος μεγαλώνει. 
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ο κίνδυνος μεγαλώνει κι όταν ο μπροστινός σου έχει ταμπέλες και δεν τηρείς τις αποστάσεις για να τις διαβάσεις.


----------



## bernardina (May 4, 2014)




----------



## bernardina (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Zazula (May 6, 2014)




----------



## daeman (May 6, 2014)

...
Πω πω, μανίτσα μανίντζα μου, αυτό θα πει «ποδήλατη»! mg:
Η πλάκα είναι πως αυτήν τη λένε Χλόη και την αδερφή της Χάρη (Grace). Μεγάλη η χάρη τους, μα τον Λι.

Το μότο της: «Do not go where the path may lead, go instead where there is no path & leave a trail».
Yeah, right, a trail of bodies.


----------



## Earion (May 7, 2014)

See What Your Favorite Dead Rock Stars Would Look Like If They Were Still Alive

... όπου ο Λένον έκανε λέιζερ στα μάτια και πέταξε τα γυαλιά ...


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2014)

Earion said:


> See What Your Favorite Dead Rock Stars Would Look Like If They Were Still Alive
> 
> ... όπου ο Λένον έκανε λέιζερ στα μάτια και πέταξε τα γυαλιά ...



Oh, really?  Μπα, φωτοσοπιά θα είναι... :laugh:



daeman said:


> ...
> Επειδή σήμερα θα έκλεινε τα 72.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bernardina (May 9, 2014)

Seriously?


----------



## SBE (May 9, 2014)

Εννοεί ότι σε πληρώνουνε για να πας στο κατάστημα να παραλάβεις την αγορά σου;


----------



## bernardina (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Zazula (May 11, 2014)




----------



## Zazula (May 13, 2014)




----------



## bernardina (May 13, 2014)

ΠΕΘΑΝΑ! :lol::lol::lol::lol::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Zazula (May 18, 2014)




----------



## nickel (May 18, 2014)

Εμένα μου αρέσουν πολύ τα μπλούπερ από το Big Bang Theory, που γίνονται μπροστά στο κοινό. Αυτά εδώ είναι από τον πρώτο γύρο. Προσέξτε εκείνο στο 1:50 και πόσην ώρα παίρνει στον Χάουαρντ (για την ακρίβεια, τον Simon Helberg) να καταλάβει την γκάφα του.


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2014)

Το σχετικό νήμα: *ξινόγαλα, ξινόγαλο, αριάνι = buttermilk. βουτυρόγαλο, βουτυρόγαλα = traditional buttermilk*.


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2014)

The brand[SUP]®[/SUP] new[SUP]©[/SUP] iBeats™ headset.

One more iBait[SUP]©®[/SUP]™ eye bait. Ξηλωθείτε και γι' αυτό κι ο Αη Ποντ μαζί σας.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2014)

*Why God never received a PhD*



1. | He had only one major publication.
2. | It was in Hebrew.
3. | It had no references.
4. | It wasn't published in a refereed journal.
5. | Some even doubt he wrote it by himself.
6. | It may be true that he created the world but what has he done since then?
7. | His cooperative efforts have been quite limited.
8. | The scientific community has had a hard time replicating his results.
9. | He never applied to the ethics board for permission to use human subjects.
10. | When one experiment went awry, he tried to cover it by drowning his subjects.
11. | When subjects didn't behave as predicted, he deleted them from the sample.
12. | He rarely came to class, just told students to read the book.
13. | Some say he had his son teach the class.
14. | He expelled his first two students for learning.
15. | Although there were only 10 requirements, most of his students failed his tests.
16. | His office hours were infrequent and usually held on a mountain top.
17. | No record of working well with colleagues.
Διασκέδασα πολύ με το 8 και το 10.


----------



## daeman (May 23, 2014)

...
Gravitas reversed —like gravity in wormholes— bless him :laugh::






Όσο για την επίδραση του ήλιου (He) στη φωνή, διαβάστε στο Straight Dope (χε χε): www.straightdope.com/columns/read/1803/why-does-helium-make-your-voice-squeaky, or straight from the experts' mouth.


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2014)

There _is_ such a thing as free beer, only it's not here.


----------



## SBE (May 28, 2014)

Σ'αυτό το μαγαζί συχνάζει η μπλογκαδόρος της νοθείας των δημοτικών εκλογών;


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2014)

...
Μπα, αυτή φαίνεται πως το 'χει ρίξει στα πιο σκληρά, στα παραισθησιογόνα (ή έπεσε στη μαρμίτα των ψεκασμένων από μικρή), αλλά κάτι μου λέει πως φως δεν θα δει ακόμα κι αν τα κόψει.


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2014)

...
Μετά τα ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ και τα μικρογράμματα, τα γιατρογράμματα:






The cryptscript. Die Arzt-Art.


----------



## dharvatis (May 29, 2014)

17 People Who Took On The English Language And Lost


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2014)

dharvatis said:


> 17 People Who Took On The English Language And Lost








Muphry's Law :laugh:


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2014)

Banksy


----------



## bernardina (Jun 1, 2014)

Μalaka Brothers… Το γυράδικο που θα τρελάνει τους Αμερικανούς


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2014)

...
Η προστακτική «Φάε έναν μαλάκα», τώρα και κυριολεκτική! 

Ίσως η πιο αναγνωρίσιμη στα πέρατα της γης ελληνική λέξη, μαζί με το gyros. 
Και το ouzo (ενώ για τους κεντρο- και βορειοευρωπαίους, "Metaxa" was once the coin of the realm).


----------



## bernardina (Jun 2, 2014)

Από τώρα και στο εξής, η φράση: "θα φάω το πληκτρολόγιό μου!" αποκτά άλλο νόημα.   






Πληροφορίες εντός.


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2014)

and taters gonna Tate, modern or not.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2014)

The Internet in real-time: http://pennystocks.la/internet-in-real-time/


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2014)

Αγχώθηκα. Πρέπει να φτιάξουμε μια ίδια σελίδα που θα έχει και *Lexilogia: XXX messages added*. Και θα αποδειχτεί ότι η Λεξιλογία είναι το φάρμακο για τα διαδικτυακά άγχη!


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2014)

www.thepoke.co.uk/2014/06/04/how-to-name-animals-in-german/


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2014)

Blondie roundabout. Της ξανθιάς ο κόμβος.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 11, 2014)

20 Actual Quotes From English Exam Essays. Is #7 Serious?


*1.	She walked into my office like a centipede with 98 missing legs.
2.	His thoughts tumbled in his head, making and breaking alliances like underpants in a
tumble dryer
3.	Her hair glistened in the rain like nose hair after a sneeze.
4.	The little boat gently drifted across the pond exactly the way a bowling ball wouldn’t.
5.	McMurphy fell 12 stories, hitting the pavement like a paper bag filled with vegetable soup.
6.	Her eyes were like two brown circles with big black dots in the centre
7.	The dandelion swayed in the gentle breeze like an oscillating electric fan set on medium.
8.	Her vocabulary was as bad as, kind a’ like, sorta, whatever.
9.	He was as tall as a six-foot-three-inch tree.
10.	The hailstones leaped from the pavement, just like maggots when you fry them in hot grease
11.	Long separated by cruel fate, the star-crossed lovers raced across the grassy field toward each other like two freight trains, one having left Ballina at 6:36 pm travelling at 55 mph, the other from Claremorris at 4:19pm at a speed of 35 mph.
12.	The politician was gone but unnoticed, like the full stop after the Dr. on a Dr Pepper can.
13.	John and Mary had never met. They were like two hummingbirds who had also never met.
14.	The thunder was ominous sounding, much like the sound of a thin sheet of metal being shaken backstage during the storm scene in a play.
15.	The red brick wall was the colour of a brick-red crayon.
16.	Even in his last years, Granddad had a mind like a steel trap, only one that had been left out so long it had rusted shut.
17.	The plan was simple, like my brother Phil. But unlike Phil, this plan just might work.
18.	The young fighter had a hungry look, the kind you get from not eating for while.
19.	“Oh, Jason, take me!” she panted, her breasts heaving like a student on 50 cent-a-pint night.
20. He was as lame as a duck. Not the metaphorical lame duck either, but a real duck that was actually lame. Maybe from stepping on a landmine or something.*


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2014)

...
Σίγουρα δεν είναι αποσπάσματα από βιβλία του κολασμένου, του Νταν Μπράουν; :laugh:

[nerdaeman mode] Anyway, no centipede has 100 legs (Centipedes have an odd number of pairs of legs (with one exception[SUP][1][/SUP]), e.g. 15 or 17 pairs of legs (30 or 34 legs).[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3]) [/SUP]Therefore, there is no centipede with exactly 100 legs.), as most centurions did not command 100 men, whereas Centimani did have 100 hands. [/nerdaeman mode]

And we don't have a cent, αλλά ούτε 400 τα 'χουμε. Τα δράμια.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 11, 2014)

Στο #4 διακρίνω επιρροές από Douglas Adams  
Ο #20 έχει ταλέντο, θα φτάσει ψηλά!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2014)

:lol::lol:
"τρομοκράτη φουκαρά"
"αφού κι εσύ 
έχεις εξισλαμιστεί"
:clap::upz::lol:

(για το άλλο δεν έχω άποψη αφού δεν εχω δει ποτέ το Game of thrones, ούτε πρόκειται να το δω μια που το δείχνει συνδρομητικό κανάλι εδώ πέρα)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2014)

Mona is a punk rocker
Mona is a punk rocker
Mona is a punk rocker now

Jocun·ditty.


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2014)

*Πού να βάλω τον Φαν Πέρσι;*
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.athlitismos&id=34775

Η γλωσσική συγκομιδή:

persieing και vanpersieing. Ας μπουν στα μιμίδια προς το παρόν:

http://edition.cnn.com/2014/06/16/sport/football/football-world-cup-persieing/
http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/vanpersieing


----------



## daeman (Jun 18, 2014)

...
Αυτό που λέγαμε πέρσι _ψαράκι, _τώρα μας προέκυψε persieing και μιμίδιο.
Καλό ψαράκι, δε λέω, αλλά για ολόφρεσκο δε μου φαίνεται (σπάει η ουρά του). 






Persie είχαμε να Van κι οι γάτες.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2014)

Για τους ελάχιστους που διασκεδάζουν με κάτι τέτοια (ώστε να επιβεβαιωθεί ο τίτλος του νήματος): :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2014)

Ο Βάγκνερ μού άρεσε περισσότερο απ' όλα...


----------



## daeman (Jun 23, 2014)

Earion said:


> Τοπ Τεν Κλέφτες στην Ελληνική Μουσική Βιομηχανία
> ...



Τοπ Τεν Κλέφτες στην Ελληνική Μουσική Βιομηχανία, δεύτερη δόση






Το δεύτερο μέρος του Τοπ Τεν Κλεφτών Στην Ελληνική Μουσική Βιομηχανία. Ξανάπιασα τους πάντες αγνοώντας το πρώτο Τοπ Τεν. Λάθη και παραλείψεις είναι ανθρώπινα. Και δεν χωράνε τα πάντα σε ένα Τοπ Τεν, έχω αφήσει εν γνώση [σικ, λάθη ανθρώπινα] μου έξω μερικές και μερικούς. Τα περισσότερα είναι επισημάνσεις από διαδικτυακούς φίλους και τους ευχαριστώ από τα βάθη των σωθικών μου.

Mashups / μασάψ


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2014)

daeman said:


> Τοπ Τεν Κλέφτες στην Ελληνική Μουσική Βιομηχανία, δεύτερη δόση


Πάρε και διεθνή έκδοση:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2014)

Παλιό, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι να το 'χουμε:


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## VickyN (Jul 1, 2014)

Για όσους αγαπούν τον P. G. Wodehouse. :) 

Jeeves and Wooster - Puttin' On The Ritz.


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2014)

VickyN said:


> Για όσους αγαπούν τον P. G. Wodehouse. :)
> ...


  :up:

Well, if it isn't Honoria Glossop! ;)







Let's put on the full Ritz for her. Ready, Abbie? A one-er, a two-er, a three-er, a four-er*:






* Oi! Where's my fiver? 
I thought you said 5/4.


----------



## cougr (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## SBE (Jul 2, 2014)

Η απορία μου είναι τι σόι επίθετο είναι το Κυργιός. Όπως λέμε κυρ-Γιάννης, κυρ-Κώστας;


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2014)

Δεν είναι _Κυργιός_. _Κύργιος_ είναι και δεν αποκλείεται να αποτελεί μεταγραφή του _κύριος_. Μπορώ να καταθέσω σενάριο προέλευσης, αλλά καλύτερα να το ψάξουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2014)

Ο γκούγκλης δίνει πάντως και επώνυμα Κύργιος και Κύργιας στον ελλαδικό χώρο (θέλω να πω, δεν προήλθε από λάθος μεταγραφής στα αγγλικά).


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2014)

Ας πούμε λοιπόν ότι είναι λαϊκή καταγραφή του «κύριος». Όπως εδώ:

http://books.google.gr/books?id=7KR...en&sa=X&ei=ytmzU8GhIqvP0AWYi4GwBQ&redir_esc=y
http://books.google.gr/books?id=kDs...en&sa=X&ei=ytmzU8GhIqvP0AWYi4GwBQ&redir_esc=y


----------



## Zazula (Jul 2, 2014)

Ο Κύργιας μπορεί να είναι και «αυτός απ' τα Κύργια».


----------



## Themis (Jul 2, 2014)

Καταπληκτική η νέα καλοκαιρινή κολεξιόν από την Ταϊβάν.


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2014)

Themis said:


> Καταπληκτική η νέα καλοκαιρινή κολεξιόν από την Ταϊβάν.



Watermelon gets small indeed.  Watermelon man boy! Υδροπέπων παις. Επίθεσηηηη!


----------



## SBE (Jul 2, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δεν είναι _Κυργιός_. _Κύργιος_ είναι


Εγώ το άκουσα μόνο στα αγγλικά, όπου ως γνωστόν οι ελληνικές λέξεις τονίζονται μια συλλαβή πιο πάνω.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2014)

Μπορεί να νομίζεις πως είσαι χίψτερ, αλλά ποτέ δεν θα είσαι "παίζω γιουκαλίλι με iPad & iPhone" χίψτερ:


----------



## Earion (Jul 14, 2014)

;):up:


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2014)

Earion said:


> ;):up:



Μη νομίσετε ότι επικροτεί την εφαρμογή! Το *χίψτερ* αντί για *χίπστερ* επικροτεί. :angry:


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Zazula (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## bernardina (Jul 27, 2014)

Αν δε σας δώκουνε απόδειξη μη πλερώκετε, νταξ;
Αν είσαστε Εγγλέζοι ζητήστε δραγουμάνο.


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Αν δε σας δώκουνε απόδειξη μη πλερώκετε, νταξ;
> Αν είσαστε Εγγλέζοι ζητήστε δραγουμάνο.
> ...



Δε κονσουμερ ιζ νοτ ομπλαητζντ του πεϊζ ιφ γουι ντον'τ γκιβεν χιμ ρετσαιτα.!!!

Αη ντον'τ νοου χου ιτ ιζ γιου ραϊτ ιν εγκλεζικος...


Πιστή διακωδικοποίηση του σημειώματος με τη μέθοδο GIGO.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## bernardina (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2014)

Πώς τα πάτε από... βρετανικότητα;

Κάντε το τεστ εδώ (μόνο που θα αγνοήσετε τη δεύτερη εκεί που ζητάει δύο απαντήσεις· μία σωστή αρκεί):
http://www.playbuzz.com/matt13/life-in-the-uk-test

Τα πήγατε καλύτερα από τα Αγγλάκια;
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...hness-test-young-people-ALREADY-citizens.html


----------



## Zazula (Aug 24, 2014)

Πάντως μου φάνηκε πολύ εύκολο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 25, 2014)

Τον Αρκράιτ δεν τον είχα ξανακούσει, αλλά από τα άλλα μερικά ήταν απλά, άλλα λογικά τα μαθαίνεις αν ζεις στη χώρα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2014)

*Ice Bucket Challenge: Fails Compilation*


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2014)

Στο λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου έφθασε το βράδυ της Πέμπτης η θαλαμηγός του εμίρη του Κατάρ, σεΐχη Χαμάντ μπεν Χαλίφα αλ Θάνι.
Η θαλαμηγός με το όνομα «ΚΑΤARA» μεταφέρει τον εμίρη και την οικογένειά του και θα βρίσκεται τα επόμενα 24ωρα στη Ζάκυνθο. 
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231343418

He's definitely in the wrong language zone.


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> He's definitely in the wrong language zone.


Ω τον κακομίρη... Αμ το αλ Θάνι;


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2014)

Μέχρι να πεις όλα αυτά τα αραβικά ονόματα έχει ανέβει η τιμή του πετρελαίου...


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Αγγελία για πώληση μεταχειρισμένου αυτοκινήτου, την οποία απόλαυσα ιδιαίτερα:
> ...



Ζαζουλίζοντας, παραθέτω: http://www.car.gr/classifieds/cars/view/5417555/

Ο τύπος έστησε σενάριο, έβγαλε φωτογραφίες και το πιμπάρει όσο μπορεί. Πλάκα έχει η ανακοίνωση-παράπονο στο τέλος.

Α ρε Αναστάση, τι κάνει ο άνθρωπος για να πουλήσει. :laugh:

Το επισυνάπτω κοτσάρω εδώ από κάτω (χωρίς τις φωτογραφίες) για να μη χαθεί τέτοιο κελεπούρι, γιατί η αγγελία στο λίνκι αποπάνω σβήστηκε.

View attachment Η BMW του Αναστάση.pdf


----------



## bernardina (Sep 4, 2014)

Για τον resident.


----------



## Resident (Sep 5, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Για τον resident.



Geologists do it better; they can rock your world :lol:


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2014)

Resident said:


> Geologists do it better; they can rock your world :lol:



Yeah, but it's hard on the bedrock...


----------



## cougr (Sep 5, 2014)

daeman said:


> Yeah, but it's hard on the bedrock...



I heard they prefer the


Spoiler



ash hole  (sorry, just couldn't help myself)!


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2014)

cougr said:


> I heard they prefer the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



You may not-help-yourself any time, cougr, it's helping us all unwind. Help yourself, mate. 

What a great addition to the forum corpus, these spoiler tags. And the content, sssmoking, mostly. 




Spoiler



Ashes to asses, fun to funky
we know daeman is a pun-junkie
Strung out in heaven's high
hitting an all-time low


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2014)

Θα περιμένουμε τώρα τον εύζωνο με το δημιουργικό κέφι.

Buckingham Palace guard in creative mood


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2014)

Η λύση που έδωσαν φοιτητές στο πρώτο πρακτικό πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζεις όταν πρέπει να ζήσεις σε εγγλέζικο σπίτι: τις βρύσες χωρίς ανάμιξη ζεστού και κρύου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 8, 2014)

Λύση ιδιαζόντως ανθυγιεινή, ωστόσο. :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 8, 2014)

Ετοιμαζόμουν να ρωτήσω γιατί έχουν αυτό το κόλλημα οι Εγγλέζοι, αλλά κατόπιν σκέφτηκα ότι μόνο κάτι τέτοια κολλήματα έχουν...


----------



## SBE (Oct 8, 2014)

Δεν έχω ιδέα γιατί έχουν τέτοιο κόλλημα, πάντως εγώ δεν έχω ζήσει ποτέ σε σπίτι με χωριστές βρύσες στο ΗΒ, με εξαίρεση την εστία την πρώτη χρονιά, όπου βεβαίως η πρώτη μου αγορά ήταν ένα πλαστικό σύστημα που ένωνε τις δύο βρύσες σε μία, και για να απαντήσω στον Έλλη, καμιά αρρώστια δεν έπαθα. 
Πριν πολλά χρόνια είχε πέσει στα χέρια μου ένα έντυπο από γραφείο ενοικιάσεων που έδινε οδηγίες στους ιδιοκτήτες που ήθελαν να νοικιάσουν το σπίτι τους σε ξένους κι έλεγε μεταξύ άλλων ότι οι αλλοδαποί εκτιμούν ιδιαίτερα τις βρύσες- μίκτες και τις εγκαταστάσεις για ντους, το πλακάκι ή το μουσαμά στο πάτωμα στο μπάνιο και την κουζίνα, και άλλες ιδιοτροπίες (όπως π.χ. να έχει βαφτεί το διαμέρισμα τα τελευταία δέκα χρόνια).


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 8, 2014)

Δεν είναι ιδιοτροπία, έχει απάντηση από πρακτική σκοπιά, αλλά μιλάμε για το απώτερο παρελθόν. Τα νεότερα σπίτια δεν έχουν τέτοια θέματα. Μην ξεχνάμε όμως ότι η μέση παλαιότητα κατοικίας στο ΗΒ είναι πολύ διαφορετική από την ελληνική.


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Λύση ιδιαζόντως ανθυγιεινή, ωστόσο. :)



Ενώ το σκωτσέζικο ντους, τι να λέμε... Πούντα!  Γι' αυτό χαλάνε τα δόντια των Εγγλέζων, απ' το τουρτούρισμα. :laugh:


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 8, 2014)

Πάντως σε πολλές περιοχές του ΗΒ τα υδραυλικά είναι ακόμη πρωτόγονα. Δεν ήταν λίγες οι φορές που παρατήρησα ότι μείκτες ζεστού-κρύου νερού στην πραγματικότητα τρέχουν ζεστό από την μια και κρύο από την άλλη πλευρά (αν βάλεις το χέρι σου ψηλά στην βρύση το καταλαβαίνεις. Αλλού πάλι τρέχει ζεστόκρυο νερό, δηλαδή γρήγορες εναλλαγές ανάμεσα σε ριπές κρύου και ζεστού νερού. Πέραν αυτών, παλιότερα υπήρχαν πρακτικά προβλήματα, όπως διαφορές στις πιέσεις. Το δίκτυο και τα εσωτερικά υδραυλικά απλά δεν εξελίχθηκαν αρκετά γρήγορα στην Αγγλία, με αποτέλεσμα να έχεις πολύ παλιά κτήρια που και να έχουν μείκτες θα παρουσιάζουν κάποιο από τα προαναφερθέντα προβλήματα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 9, 2014)

To "ιδιοτροπίες" ήταν με χαμόγελο. 

Τα πιο πολλά προβλήματα που περιγράφεις με τις εναλλαγές ζεστού- κρύο κλπ λύνονται με ένα απλό πιεστικό για το κρύο νερό. Διότι ναι μεν στην Ελλάδα έχουμε λόφους και τα υδραγωγεία είναι στο λόφο συνήθως, αλλά στο ΗΒ οι λόφοι είναι άλλη υπόθεση και το τρεχούμενο νερό δεν έχει πίεση, ενώ το ζεστό που έρχεται από το ντεπόζιτο έχει πίεση. Και άλλα τέτοια περίεργα. 
Θυμάμαι πριν καμιά δεκαπενταριά χρόνια καθ'οδόν για Κορνουάλη κάναμε ένα βράδυ στάση στο Τορκί, θέρετρο παραθεριστικό, γεμάτο ξενοδοχεία κλπ. Και είχα το θράσος (κατά τον ρεσεψιονίστα του ξενοδοχείου) να ζητήσω να μου βρουν δωμάτιο με ντους γιατί ήθελα να λουστώ, άκουσον- άκουσον. Ξενοδοχείο τεσσάρων αστέρων, παρεμπιπτόντως, αλλά μάλλον αυτοί που δίνανε τα αστέρια είχαν να περάσουν από εκεί καμιά πενηνταριά χρόνια. Μου πρότεινε λοιπόν ο τύπος να λουστώ βουτώντας το κεφάλι μου στη γεμάτη μπανιέρα. Ό,τι κάνανε οι Άγγλοι δηλαδή τα παλιά χρόνια. Εκεί μου ήρθε στο νου το απόσπασμα από τη Λωξάντρα που φέρνει κάποιος μια μπανιέρα από την Αγγλία και φρίττουν οι πάντες γιατί πλένεται ολόκληρος με το ίδιο νερό.


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2014)

SBE said:


> ...
> Μου πρότεινε λοιπόν ο τύπος να λουστώ βουτώντας το κεφάλι μου στη γεμάτη μπανιέρα. Ό,τι κάνανε οι Άγγλοι δηλαδή τα παλιά χρόνια. Εκεί μου ήρθε στο νου το απόσπασμα από τη Λωξάντρα που φέρνει κάποιος μια μπανιέρα από την Αγγλία και φρίττουν οι πάντες γιατί πλένεται ολόκληρος με το ίδιο νερό.



Να λούσεις το κεφάλι! Το κεφάλι; Και το καπέλο τι να το κάνεις τότε, να το κρεμάσεις πουθενά; Ντροπής πράματα!














Έπρεπε να πας σε πεντάστερο, που έχει κι έξτρα κομφόρ, κορίτσι πράμα:







Where's my Froggy?






Cascading into a waterfall of creative alternatives.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 10, 2014)

SBE said:


> Θυμάμαι πριν καμιά δεκαπενταριά χρόνια καθ'οδόν για Κορνουάλη κάναμε ένα βράδυ στάση στο Τορκί, θέρετρο παραθεριστικό, γεμάτο ξενοδοχεία κλπ. Και είχα το θράσος (κατά τον ρεσεψιονίστα του ξενοδοχείου) να ζητήσω να μου βρουν δωμάτιο με ντους γιατί ήθελα να λουστώ, άκουσον- άκουσον. Ξενοδοχείο τεσσάρων αστέρων, παρεμπιπτόντως, αλλά μάλλον αυτοί που δίνανε τα αστέρια είχαν να περάσουν από εκεί καμιά πενηνταριά χρόνια. Μου πρότεινε λοιπόν ο τύπος να λουστώ βουτώντας το κεφάλι μου στη γεμάτη μπανιέρα. Ό,τι κάνανε οι Άγγλοι δηλαδή τα παλιά χρόνια. Εκεί μου ήρθε στο νου το απόσπασμα από τη Λωξάντρα που φέρνει κάποιος μια μπανιέρα από την Αγγλία και φρίττουν οι πάντες γιατί πλένεται ολόκληρος με το ίδιο νερό.



Κι εγώ έμεινα σε ξενοδοχείο στο Τόρκι (ο τόνος στην ντόπια προφορά), προ επταετίας και είχε κανονικό ντους! Άρα κύλησε πολύ νερό στ' αυλάκι (μέσα στο οποίο πριν λούζονταν) στην ενδιάμεση οκταετία.


----------



## Themis (Oct 14, 2014)

Μπορεί να είναι παλιό, αλλά εγώ σήμερα το άκουσα (από ελληνομαθή Βουλγάρα!):

- Έτσι που το πας, θα μου πεις ότι και για τον Τιτανικό φταίνε οι Εβραίοι.
- Και βέβαια φταίνε οι Εβραίοι. Εκείνο το Άις Μπεργκ τί σου λέει εσένα;


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Nov 7, 2014)

imgur.com/odRimuN

Just like poison in a vial
she was often very vile
But of course, I thought I could take it all

Caroline says she can't help but be mean
or cruel, or so it seems
Oh, Caroline says, Caroline says


----------



## Zazula (Nov 9, 2014)

19 Jokes Only Grammar Nerds Will Understand: The difference between knowing you’re shit and knowing your shit.


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2014)

...
Marketing Concepts in 2 minutes






1. You see a gorgeous girl at a party. You go up to her and say: I am very rich. Marry me! - That's Direct Marketing

2. You're at a party with a bunch of friends and see a gorgeous girl. One of your friends goes up to her and pointing at you says: He's very rich. Marry him. - That's Advertising

3. You see a gorgeous girl at a party. You go up to her and get her telephone number. The next day, you call and say: Hi, I'm very rich. Marry me. - That's Telemarketing

4. You're at a party and see gorgeous girl. You get up and straighten your tie, you walk up to her and pour her a drink, you open the door of the car for her, pick up her bag after she drops it, offer her ride and then say: By the way, I'm rich. Will you marry me? - That's Public Relations

5. You're at a party and see gorgeous girl. She walks up to you and says: You are very rich! Can you marry me? - That's Brand Recognition

6. You see a gorgeous girl at a party. You go up to her and say: I am very rich. Marry me! She gives you a nice hard slap on your face. - That's Customer Feedback

7. You see a gorgeous girl at a party. You go up to her and say: I am very rich. Marry me! And she introduces you to her husband. - That's demand and supply gap

8. You see a gorgeous girl at a party. You go up to her and before you say anything, another person comes and tells her: I'm rich. Will you marry me? and she goes with him - That's competition eating into your market share

9. You see a gorgeous girl at a party. You go up to her and before you say: I'm rich, Marry me! your wife arrives. - That's restriction for entering new markets


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2014)

Συναφές από την επικαιρότητα:

http://time.com/3581457/bilingual-brain-smart/
http://health.in.gr/news/scienceprogress/article/?aid=1231363360

*Οι ξένες γλώσσες «ακονίζουν» τον εγκέφαλο
Όσες περισσότερες, τόσο καλύτερα*


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2014)

...
Συναφή από τη Λεξιλογία:

[h=1]Σε φόρμα ο εγκέφαλος χάρη στην εκμάθηση ξένων γλωσσών[/h]
[h=1]Γιατί είναι χρήσιμες οι ξένες γλώσσες...[/h]


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2014)

...
This is a little story about four people named Everybody, Somebody, Anybody, and Nobody.

There was an important job to be done and Everybody was sure that Somebody would do it.

Anybody could have done it, but Nobody did it.

Somebody got angry about that because it was Everybody's job.

Everybody thought that Anybody could do it, but Nobody realized that Everybody wouldn't do it.

It ended up that Everybody blamed Somebody when Nobody did what Anybody could have done.


Αν διασκεδάσατε, μεταφράστε το. :devil: «Τόσα ο Κανένας που μου φόρτωσε τυράννια ο τιποτένιος!»

Οδυσσεύς Κ. Ούτις


----------



## natandri (Nov 22, 2014)

Άντε να κρατήσεις τεκνό με 3000 ψωροευρώ το χρόνο...


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2014)

Με έπιασαν ακατάσχετα γέλια.


----------



## SBE (Nov 23, 2014)

Κι εμένα.
Μια φορά είναι λάθος πληκτρολόγησης. Δύο φορές, ε, δεν είναι τυχαίο. 

:clap::devil::clap::clap:


----------



## bernardina (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## bernardina (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2014)

Ανώδυνα επίκαιρο αλλά και γλωσσικό:


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2014)

Το βάλαμε αυτό με τους σολομούς, από το τελευταίο (για την 1η σεζόν) επεισόδιο του Τζον Όλιβερ;


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2014)

Αυτό σήμερα το είδα για πρώτη φορά και νομίζω ότι πρέπει να καταγραφεί. 










Για Γκουγκλ: σταμπάρει - αμπάρι


----------



## VickyN (Dec 29, 2014)

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στα πειραχτήρια του φόρουμ.
This Illustrator Adds Hilarious Cartoons To Strangers' Instagram Photos


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 4, 2015)

Είναι πλέον λίγο παλιό (2011) αλλά δεν παύει να είναι διασκεδαστικό:











Για όποιον αναρωτιέται, είναι από μια ταινία που το 2011 κέρδισε το βραβείο κοινού στο Φεστιβάλ Θεσσαλονίκης (Σούπερ Δημήτριος: ιπτάμενη ελληνική λεβεντιά ή με τον αγγλικό του τίτλο Super Demetrios: airbourne pillar of righteousness) και σατιρίζει θεσσαλονικιώτικα κλισέ και αξίες. Την ταινία μπορείτε να την δείτε ολόκληρη στο youtube ή στο site της ταινίας. Όπως λένε και οι παραγωγοί της, πρόκειται για «_Μια ανεξάρτητη, no budget υπερπαραγωγή από τη Θεσσαλονίκη για μια ιπτάμενη ελληνική λεβεντιά_».


----------



## cougr (Jan 4, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> [...] Σούπερ Δημήτριος: ιπτάμενη ελληνική λεβεντιά ή με τον αγγλικό του τίτλο Super Demetrios: *airbourne* pillar of righteousness [...]



Last time I checked they were an Australian band.:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 13, 2015)

*Je suis Nico* (αφιερωμένο στον γνωστό Νικολά που κατάφερε να χωθεί στην πρώτη γραμμή των παγκόσμιων ηγετών)

Δείγμα:


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2015)

Σεμνή καταγραφή χωρίς σχόλιο. Να το 'χουμε να τους θυμόμαστε...


----------



## nickel (Jan 14, 2015)

Με πληροφορούν ότι οι προεκλογικές μαντινάδες των ΑΝΕΛ είναι δέκα. Εδώ θα βρείτε τις εννιά και επαέ εκείνην που λείπει


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2015)

Ποιο διαφημιστικό γραφείο έχουν οι Ανέλ; Το θέλω!


----------



## Themis (Jan 15, 2015)

Θεϊκό! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxBZryL1k5g


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 15, 2015)

SBE said:


> Ποιο διαφημιστικό γραφείο έχουν οι Ανέλ; Το θέλω!



Όλες οι προεκλογικές διαφημίσεις όλων των κομμάτων είναι η μία πιο καλτ από την άλλην. Ούτε στο Μπόλιγουντ δεν παράγουν τέτοια αριστουργήματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 15, 2015)

Ας μην ανακατεύουμε όμως τις επίσημες προεκλογικές διαφημίσεις των κομμάτων με κάποιες από τις παρωδίες τους που κυκλοφορούν, τουλάχιστον όχι χωρίς σχετική αναφορά.


----------



## SBE (Jan 15, 2015)

Themis said:


> Θεϊκό!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxBZryL1k5g



Ορίστε, όλο το μεγαλείο της Ελλάδας (της χώρας, όχι του κινήματος). Η χώρα της απόλυτης ελευθερίας. Ό,τι και να πεις, ό,τι και να κάνεις, δεν κινδυνεύεις ποτέ να σε μαζέψουνε και να σε σοβαρέψουνε.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 15, 2015)

Γιατί, σε ποια δυτική χώρα θα τους μαζεύανε;


----------



## SBE (Jan 15, 2015)

Η κάθε χώρα έχει δικούς της ψυχιατρικούς κανονισμούς, οπότε δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω για όλες. Οπότε εξαρτάται. 
Ο περίγυρος δε νομίζω ότι εξαρτάται- αν κάποιος αρχίσει να χάνει τα λογικά του σε τέτοιο βαθμό, κάποιος συγγενής ή φίλος θα βρεθεί να κάνει τις συνεννοήσεις για τη θεραπεία του.
Στην Ελλάδα από την άλλη, τους αφήνουμε να πολιτεύονται.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 15, 2015)

Η δική μου αίσθηση, απ' την άλλη, είναι ότι τέτοια φαινόμενα υπάρχουν σ' όλον τον δυτικό κόσμο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 15, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ας μην ανακατεύουμε όμως τις επίσημες προεκλογικές διαφημίσεις των κομμάτων με κάποιες από τις παρωδίες τους που κυκλοφορούν, τουλάχιστον όχι χωρίς σχετική αναφορά.



Εντάξει, έχεις δίκιο, αν και δεν νομίζω να μπερδεύεται κανείς. Εξάλλου οι ίδιες οι διαφημίσεις είναι παρωδίες από μόνες τους, δεν παίζει να μην είναι τρόλια αυτοί που τις εμπνεύστηκαν. Βραβείο μεγαλύτερης τρολιάς δίνω στο σύνθημα "Λέμε την αλήθεια", της ΝΔ.


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2015)

...
12 Funny and Delicious Venn Diagrams













Euphemisms

& the Venn Piagram.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 17, 2015)

Νομίζετε ότι μιλάτε Αγγλικά, ε; Κι αυτός μιλάει, κι είναι η μητρική του γλώσσα. Ψάξτε τώρα έναν διερμηνέα για να μάθετε τι είπε.


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2015)

Πιο πολλή εντύπωση μου κάνει το ότι δεν φοράει παλτό, μπουφάν, πουλόβερ ή τέλος παντων κάτι για να περπατήσει στο χιόνιχωρίς να πάθει κρυοπαγήματα. 

Μετά το άκουσα δυο- τρεις φορές και κατάλαβα ότι λεέι ότι κάνει κρύο να πάθεις κρυοπαγήματα στο λεπτό, ότι αναγκαστικά παέι σχολέιο με το κρύο γιατί δε γίνεται αλλιώς κι ότι για να αποφύγει το κρύο τράβηξε τις κάλτσες του μέχρι απάνω. 
Τις λεπτομέρειες δεν τις έπιασα. 

Τον φαντάζεσαι να δίνει οδηγίες από μεγάφωνο;
Σταθμάρχης, δασώστης από ελικόπτερο, τηλεφωνητής στις πρώτες βοήθειες κλπ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2015)

Πρέπει να είχε Σκανδιναβή ή Γερμανίδα γιαγιά και Γιαπωνέζα παραμάνα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Alexandra (Jan 24, 2015)

Πόσων ετών ήταν το 1963 κάποιος που έχει γεννηθεί το 1938; 25, ε; Μπα, σύμφωνα με τη συνέντευξη της κυρίας Κάρμεν Ρουγγέρη που είδαμε στον Σκάι, *το 1963, όταν είδε την ταινία "Ένας Ντελικανής", ήταν 14 ετών*. Και ερωτεύτηκε τη φωνή που ντουμπλάριζε τον Άλκη Γιαννακά στα τραγούδια. Αργότερα, γνώρισε τον άντρα της, τον Αντρέα Κουλουμπή, διαπίστωσε ότι αυτός ήταν ο τραγουδιστής! Βέβαια, ενός λάθους μύρια έπονται. Αφού βλέπουμε στo IMDb ότι παντρεύτηκε τον άντρα της το 1968, κι αν ήταν, όπως είπε, 14 ετών το 1963, θα πρέπει να παντρεύτηκε στα 19 της. Αλλά η ίδια είπε ότι τον άντρα της τον γνώρισε αρκετά μετά τα 22 της, όταν μπήκε στη Λυρική. Και όντως, σύμφωνα με τη Βικιπαίδεια, είναι γεννημένη το 1938, άρα ήταν 25 ετών το 1963 και όχι 14, και παντρεύτηκε τον άντρα της στα 30. Γιατί όλες αυτές οι μπαρούφες; Δεν ξέρω, εσείς να μου πείτε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 24, 2015)

Νόμιζα ότι οι όροι «γυναίκα» και «ηλικία μου» δεν τέμνονται στο ίδιο ευκλείδειο (ή άλλο) σύμπαν...:twit:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 25, 2015)

Πρόκειται για διαφορετικά πλαίσια αναφοράς, όπως το εξήγησε εξαιρετικά ο Αλβέρτος Αϊνστάιν στην θεωρία της ειδικής σχετικότητας. Ή, αν το θέλετε σε θεωρία του χάους, η ηλικία της γυναίκας και το πέρας του χρόνου γύρω της περιγράφονται από μια μη γραμμική εξίσωση. :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 25, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Γιατί όλες αυτές οι μπαρούφες; Δεν ξέρω, εσείς να μου πείτε.


Επειδή κάπως, κάπου, κάποτε, πέρασε στο συλλογικό γυναικείο ασυνείδητο ότι "δεν λέμε την αληθινή ηλικία μας, πάντα προσπαθούμε να δηλώσουμε νεότερες ή στη χειρότερη να κάνουμε την πάπια". Τώρα κατά πόσον αυτό είχε κάποια σχέση με το γεγονός ότι για μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα κατά το παρελθόν ήταν δεδομένο ότι η γυναίκα έπρεπε οπωσδήποτε να παντρευτεί και ότι η επιθυμητή γυναίκα για γάμο είναι οπωσδήποτε νέα, δεν ξέρω, ας μας πουν οι κοινωνιολόγοι.

Όταν πάντως το κάνουν μεγάλες σε ηλικία γυναίκες, το βρίσκω πιο θλιβερό παρά όταν το κάνουν νέες. Τι ογδόντα τι ενενήντα, καημένη! Πες καλύτερα εκατό, έτσι όλοι θα σκεφτούν πόσο καλά κρατιέσαι.


----------



## SBE (Jan 25, 2015)

To πρόβλημα είναι όταν αρχίζεις να αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι η ηλικία σου παίζει ρόλο στο πώς σε αντιμετωπίζουν οι άλλοι. Εκεί αρχίζεις τα ψέματα. Αλλά τουλάχιστον τα ψέματα να τα λες εκεί που δεν μπορούν να κάνουν έλεγχο...


----------



## Palavra (Jan 25, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Πες καλύτερα εκατό, έτσι όλοι θα σκεφτούν πόσο καλά κρατιέσαι.


Αυτό το έκανε μια ηρωίδα της Αλιέντε, στο Του έρωτα και της σκιάς ήταν, στο Σπίτι των πνευμάτων ήταν, δεν θυμάμαι, θα σας γελάσω :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 25, 2015)

Μια άλλη εξήγηση που δίνω για αυτό το περίεργο ολίσθημα της Ρουγγέρη είναι ότι τα έχει μπερδέψει μέσα στο μυαλό της. Δηλαδή, όντως είδε την ταινία Ένας Ντελικανής το 1963 (στα 25 της) και ερωτεύτηκε τη φωνή του μέλλοντα συζύγου της, αλλά το περιστατικό που είχε συμβεί στα 14 της ήταν κάποιο άλλο, με κάποιον άλλο που την είχε εντυπωσιάσει. Αλλιώς, να βλέπει στα 14 της ταινία με τον Άλκη Γιαννακά, ο οποίος είναι τρία χρόνια μικρότερός της (γεννημένος το 1941) θα ήταν κάπως δύσκολο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 26, 2015)

Sag, indeed...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2015)

Αρκάς, ανώμαλο ρήμα, μαζοχίζομαι


----------



## Zazula (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## dharvatis (Feb 28, 2015)

Αυτού του είδους τις γκάφες τις βάζουμε εδώ ή έχουμε άλλο νήμα;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2015)

Τριετίας είναι, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι τώρα αν το 'χουμε ξαναβάλει:


----------



## Earion (Apr 1, 2015)

Bγαλμένο κατευθείαν από τη ζωή.

Διάλογος στο γραφείο πριν ένα πεντάλεπτο.

Συνάδελφος μιλάει στο τηλέφωνο: — Έλα! Τα φέρατε τα μαζωνάκια;

Εγώ, που παίρνει τα αφτί μου τη φράση: — Τι είπες; Τα Μαζωνάκια;

Απάντηση- διευκρίνιση: — Τα αμαζονάκια, παιδί μου. Τα βιβλία από την Άμαζον.



Καλή μας Πρωταπριλιά.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2015)

Από τις διαπραγματεύσεις με το κουαρτέτο:

Παρά την αρχική αισιοδοξία του επιτελείου ότι «όλα πάνε καλύτερα από ό,τι τα περιμέναμε», πηγή [που] μετείχε στην τηλεδιάσκεψη έλεγε πως «και την Ορνέλα Μούτι να τους δίναμε, πάλι θα έλεγαν όχι». 

http://www.protothema.gr/politics/a...i-blofes-zita-na-parei-ta-72-dis-i-kuvernisi/

Σχολιάζει ο Μπάμπης Παπαπαναγιώτου στον Βήμα FM τη διαρροή λέγοντας: «Κάποιος μεγάλος στην ηλικία πρέπει να το είπε αυτό, γιατί η Ορνέλα Μούτι είναι πια σιτεμένη. Θα μπορούσε να πει καμιά Μόνικα Μπελούτσι, καμιά Αντζελίνα Τζολί».

Μπάμπη, Μπάμπη, δείχνεις τα χρόνια σου. Σιτεμένες είναι πια και η Μόνικα και η Αντζελίνα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2015)

Εμ, πες μια Σκάρλετ, μια Τζένιφερ, μια Κέιτ, μια Τζέσικα, μια Αντριάνα... (hints από εδώ).


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2015)

Ναι, αλλά σε αυτή την περίπτωση ας αξιοποιήσουμε μια πιο έγκυρη (και πιο πλούσια) λίστα:

http://www.fhm.com/girls/news/1-jennifer-lawrence-85524#pagetitle
http://www.fhm.com/girls/news/the-official-100-sexiest-women-in-the-world-2014-the-full-list-85473


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2015)

Εσείς πώς τρώτε το χοτ ντογκ; 
Ή η απίστευτη ελαφρότητα των παπαράτσι και των παπαρολόγων:

*Στην μάχη της κάλπης, ο Κάμερον έκανε το λάθος να φάει χοτ ντογκ με πιρούνι*
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231398861


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 8, 2015)

nickel said:


> Εσείς πώς τρώτε το χοτ ντογκ;
> Ή η απίστευτη ελαφρότητα των παπαράτσι και των παπαρολόγων:
> 
> *Στην μάχη της κάλπης, ο Κάμερον έκανε το λάθος να φάει χοτ ντογκ με πιρούνι*
> http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231398861



Εγώ από το άρθρο κράτησα αυτό:

«Τα νέα της ημέρας: Ο Κάμερον δεν ξέρει να φάει χοτ ντογκ» γράφει άλλος χρήστης, ή «Λυπάμαι, αλλά δεν μπορώ να ψηφίσω κάποιον που τρώει ένα καταραμένο χοτ ντογκ με μαχαίρι και πιρούνι».

Τι προέλευσης κατάρα έκρυβε το χοτ ντογκ; Να ήταν αιγυπτιακή ή βαβυλωνιακή;


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> ...
> Τι προέλευσης κατάρα έκρυβε το χοτ ντογκ; Να ήταν αιγυπτιακή ή βαβυλωνιακή;



Ασσυριακή Ασυσριακή Σουμεριακή Συμεριακή*. Damn στα συμεριακά* θα πει «faux pas», μα τον Ένκι. 
Ωστόσο, μια μικρή μερίδα γλωσσολόγων υποστηρίζει ότι σημαίνει «porca miseria».



daeman said:


> ...
> *συμερί*, το: μπουτάκι χοιρινό (Eisbein)
> *συμερίδα*, η: μερίδα του ανωτέρω
> *συμερίζομαι*: μοιράζομαι συμερί (άλλοι μπορεί, εγώ όχι)
> ...






nickel said:


> Εσείς πώς τρώτε το χοτ ντογκ;


Όπως τον σκαντζόχοιρο, προσεκτικά, πολύ προσεκτικά, σαν τον Κάμερον (αυτός δεν τρώγεται με τίποτα· κι αν φαγωθεί, αχώνευτος θα μείνει). Μεγάλη μπουκιά μη φας. 



nickel said:


> Ή η απίστευτη ελαφρότητα των παπαράτσι και των παπαρολόγων: ...


Τους έπιασε συστερία και τρώγονται.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 19, 2015)

Δεν πιάνεται, σου λέω! :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2015)

Πόνεσε το στομάχι μου απ' τα γέλια. (Να μην προσπεράσετε τη μετάφραση της πινακίδας για τον Μαχαλά.)

*Το ανεπανάληπτο μουσείο κέρινων ομοιωμάτων της Κύπρου!*
http://www.lifo.gr/team/bitsandpieces/56933


----------



## Marinos (Apr 21, 2015)

Αν είστε μουσικοί, μην ξανακούσω αναφώνηση τύπου «σκασμός βόδια» προς φλύαρο κοινό. Προσβάλλονται (τα βόδια).


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2015)

Με αυτά τα σύντομα βιντεάκια δεν μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε τη διάρκεια προσήλωσης (attention span) της αγελάδας. Μπορεί στη μισή ώρα να γίνονται και οι αγελάδες βόδια.

Πάντως, οι κυριούληδες έχουν βγάλει σιντί τζαζ για αγελάδες.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 21, 2015)

Δαεμάνε;


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Δαεμάνε;
> ...



Υο, Atomama! Who's your daddy? By the breast milky of Mother Superior, Dung got Funky! 
Mine's a redhead gal, fiery. 






Φανκεψάμαν. Careful with that axe, Eugene. Come In Number 51, Your Time Is Up.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 21, 2015)

Ε ναι, είπα κι εγώ... :)


----------



## SBE (Apr 26, 2015)

Τη Μισέλ Μπάκμαν την έχουμε αναφέρει ξανά. Ιδού το τελευταίο της πόνημα. 

ΥΓ είναι από χιουμοριστικό σάιτ, και φυσικά αναληθές, αλλά μ' έκανε και γέλασα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 26, 2015)

...
[h=1]Η Μισέλ Μπάκμαν και άλλα τέτοια αμερικάνικα φρούτα[/h]


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2015)

Ο πρόεδρος Μπαράκ Ομπάμα στο ετήσιο χιουμοριστικό νούμερο που παρουσιάζει στους ανταποκριτές στον Λευκό Οίκο.

http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231402880


----------



## SBE (Apr 26, 2015)

Επίζω να τον δούμε μια μέρα παρουσιαστή στα Όσκαρ


----------



## Zazula (Apr 26, 2015)

Και βοήθημα:
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2015/04/obama-whcd-jokes-2015
http://edition.cnn.com/2015/04/26/politics/white-house-correspondents-dinner-obama-top-10/index.html


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2015)

Πολύ ωραίο βιντεάκι έστησε το Sky News με τους Βρετανούς ηγέτες να «τραγουδάνε» γνωστή επιτυχία του Μάρβιν Γκέι:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2015)

Και τι δεν θα 'δινα να μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε μερικές τέτοιες μεταγραφές, να έχουμε μερικές σαν τη Νίκολα στη χώρα μας.


*Jon Stewart Interviews Nicola Sturgeon - First Minister of Scotland* 







http://news.in.gr/features/article/?aid=1500003606


----------



## SBE (Jun 13, 2015)

Τη Νίκολα πρέπει να τη δεις στα πολιτικά ντιμπέιτ, όχι στα χιουμοριστικά σόου με σενάριο. Αν την έβλεπες στα ντιμπέιτ θα έλεγες θέλω μεταγραφή για Σκωτία να την ψηφίσω.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2015)

Η αντίδραση του υπουργού Οικονομικών στην ανακοίνωση της Ιεράς Συνόδου για τη γιόγκα. 

http://www.inewsgr.com/more/294/kat...ise-tin-omilia-tsipra-o-gianis-varoufakis.htm

http://www.ecclesia.gr/epikairotita/main_epikairotita_next.asp?id=1468


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2015)

Putting the 'pop' in 'popular': http://www.medicaldaily.com/science...ts-and-blackheads-are-so-popular-right-333454


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2015)

Τον ακούτε και αναρωτιέστε πόσες φορές έχει επαναλάβει το ποίημα, το απαύγασμα αυτό της σοφίας λαϊκών μελετητών και συνωμοσιολόγων. Πόσες φορές το έχουν ακούσει φίλοι του, μέλη της οικογένειάς του, άτυχοι θαμώνες του ίδιου καφενείου.

Μη σου τύχει ταξιτζής με ίδιο ή παρόμοιο ποίημα, αποφασισμένος να σου το σερβίρει ολόκληρο. (Μου έτυχε ένας πέρυσι.) Ποιες είναι οι επιλογές που έχεις;


Να κατέβεις από το ταξί και να πάρεις το επόμενο. Ίσως έτσι να αποφασίσει ότι δεν τον συμφέρει να ταλαιπωρεί τους πελάτες του και τη γλιτώσουν τα επόμενα θύματά του.
Να αντέξεις να ακούσεις ολόκληρο το ποίημα ενώ παίζεις με το σμαρτόφωνό σου, το κιντλ σου, το αϊ-παντ σου.
Να προσπαθήσεις να αντιτάξεις δικά σου επιχειρήματα. Τεράστιο λάθος! Ακόμα κι αν σου αφήσει το χρόνο να μιλήσεις, δεν υπάρχει σχεδόν κανένα επιχείρημα που μπορεί να τον κάνει να αμφιβάλει για το οικοδόμημα που έχει στήσει μέσα του.
Να τον τρολάρεις. Να αρχίσεις να του λες ακόμα πιο τρελά πράγματα. Θα τον αποσυντονίσεις εντελώς, έστω και με το ενδεχόμενο να υπάρχει τρελός μεγαλύτερος από τον ίδιο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 10, 2015)

Ωχ, Θεέ μου!

Στις Θεωρίες Συνωμοσίας πάντως, ο Μελ Γκίμπσον ταξιτζής ήταν. Τυχαίο;


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2015)

*Συνελήφθη σπείρα που έκοβε στη μέση χαρτί κουζίνας και το πωλούσε ως χαρτί υγείας*


Η είδηση μεταδόθηκε κι από την ΕΡΤ:






*Πηγή: Το Κουλούρι*
http://www.tokoulouri.com/society/toilet_paper/


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 25, 2015)

Αυτό το έχουμε ποστάρει;

Translator reactions


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Αυτό το έχουμε ποστάρει;
> 
> Translator reactions



:clap: :up:

Σ' ένα μεταφραστικό φόρουμ, αυτά πρέπει να πάνε στις Κοινόχρηστες εικόνες για να μας βρίσκονται όποτε χρειαστεί, γιατί η κατάλληλη εικόνα την κατάλληλη στιγμή κάνει τα πολλά λόγια περιττά.

Αμ' έπος, αμ' έργον: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6435-Κοινόχρηστες-εικόνες&p=248506&viewfull=1#post248506




Interpreter Education Online said:


> When a client gives you a 40,000 word project and they want it the next day...



When clients give you 5,000+ word projects (41,000 in total) and they all want them the next day:

FIVE THOUSAND WORDS από τη Σάρον Νίμαν στο νήμα *Πέντε χιλιάδες*:







It's only
Five thousand words for tomorrow at five
...
It's only
Six thousand words for tomorrow at four
...
It's only
Eight thousand words for tomorrow at three
...
It's only
Ten thousand words for tomorrow at two
...
It's only
Twelve thousand words for tomorrow at one
...
...
And it's been four months since Friday, and the b*****s owe me still!


----------



## nickel (Aug 17, 2015)

Το ανέκδοτο είναι γλωσσικό, όχι πολιτικό:

O Τσίπρας ετοιμάζεται να ζητήσει ψήφο ανοχής από τη Βουλή και δεν ξέρει αν κάνει καλά. Ξέρει ότι οι δραχμολάγνοι τον αμφισβητούν, η αντιπολίτευση λέει ότι τον στηρίζει αλλά τον έχουν στην μπούκα, δεν είναι σίγουρος για τίποτα, οπότε σηκώνεται και πάει στο μαντείο των Δελφών.

Πιάνει την Πυθία, της εξηγεί όλο το σκηνικό και τη ρωτάει τι να κάνει: να πάει σε ψηφοφορία ή κάτι άλλο; Η Πυθία σκέφτεται, σκέφτεται, καπνίζει, καπνίζεται, και τελικά του λέει :

— Η ΒΟΥΛΗ ΘΑ ΣΤΗΡΙΞΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΣΗ

Φίου, φεύγει ο Τσίπρας χαλαρός, πάει στη Βουλή, αλλά οι αριστεροί του τον μαυρίζουν, η αντιπολίτευση τού τα γυρνάει ανάποδα, πάει η κυβέρνηση, πέφτει! Πάει ο Τσίπρας όλο νεύρα στους Δελφούς και λέει στην Πυθία:
— Καλά, βρε βλαμμένη, δε μου είπες ότι θα με στηρίξουν; Αυτοί με φάγανε. Εντελώς ηλίθια είσαι;
— Δεν κατάλαβες καλά. Εγώ σου είπα: «Η ΒΟΥΛΗ ΘΑ Σ' ΤΗ ΡΙΞΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΣΗ»!


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2015)

Mind the gap, θα έλεγα...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2015)

Διασκεδάστε σπάζοντας φουσκίτσες από αεροπλάστ:
http://img.izismile.com/img/img2/20090105/stress.swf


----------



## nickel (Aug 26, 2015)

Περίμενα στο τέλος να μου πει «There's method in your madness», αλλά δεν...


----------



## Earion (Aug 30, 2015)

ποποβρυσάκι (*popovrisaki*)

Κάποια στιγμή θα μπει και στους νεολογισμούς.

Αλλά γιατί ντρέπεται αυτός που το πουλάει και το μασκαρεύει με γκρίκλις;


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2015)

Earion said:


> ποποβρυσάκι (*popovrisaki*)
> 
> Κάποια στιγμή θα μπει και στους νεολογισμούς.
> 
> Αλλά γιατί ντρέπεται αυτός που το πουλάει και το μασκαρεύει με γκρίκλις;



Ποποβρυσάκι; Το μπιντεδάκι;  
Σιγά την πατέντα. Λες και δεν μπορεί ο καθένας να τη φτιάξει μόνος του, μ' έναν εύκαμπτο σωλήνα, μια κεφαλή ντους με διακόπτη, μια μούφα κι έναν κάβουρα. Any handy douche-bag would do, too, be it a person or object.

Για να συμπληρωθεί το σετάκι, το λεκανοβρυσάκι :-D: The Toilet Brush Replacement That's Less Icky.

Το νου σου, πιγκάλ. You may be brushed aside.


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2015)

...
Παλιό (μέχρι και με την Καραγκούνα έχει μιξαριστεί· σπαρταριστό!), αλλά και με AC/DC κεφάτο είναι:

Stan & Ollie dancing to "Shot Down in Flames":







Περίληψις προηγουμένων:



daeman said:


> Ούιιι, αγιέ μ'! Η Μπιρμπίλω κι η Βασίλω! Κουπιάστι, κουπιάστι, κουρίτσα.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Επειδή ένα γέλιο, ακόμα και ξαναζεσταμένο, ποτέ δεν πάει χαμένο.


Bonus track: the Kangelia cover: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1VrjwzxG6w


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2015)

...
Gitar - Peter Nalitch

Νέβερ μπιν λόνλι κοζ μι σο κουλ... :up:






Γκιτάρ, γκιτάρ, γκιτάρ, γκιτάρ
Καμ του μάι μπουντουάρρρ
Γκιτάρ, γκιτάρ, γκιτάρ, γκιτάρ
Τζαμπ του μάι Γιαγκουάρρρρ
Μπέιμπε, γιου χαβ ε ποσαμπίλιτι πλέινγκ γουιθ μι





Spoiler



Peter Andreyevich Nalitch [...] is a Russian singer and composer who represented Russia at the Eurovision Song Contest 2010 in Oslo. In the final on May 29, he came 11th with his song "Lost and Forgotten".

Peter Nalitch has become famous in Russia after the publication in 2007 on YouTube of the clip of his song "Gitar" (where he makes fun of himself with broken English lyrics and dubious film editing qualities). In about three years, more than 4,000,000 people had watched it. Interviews and articles about Peter followed in some Russian papers. The song "Gitar" is most popular in Greece, Germany and Slovakia.


----------



## Earion (Sep 18, 2015)

Μα έχει τόσο ωραία φωνή που σε αναγκάζει να τον πάρεις στα σοβαρά.


----------



## SBE (Sep 18, 2015)

Κι η Έφη Θώδη έχει καλή φωνή, Εάριε. 
Δεν απαγορεύεται η καλή φωνή, αντιθέτως, επιβάλλεται, ακόμα και στα χιουμοριστικά. 
Αλλά όταν ακούς μπουντουάρ και Γιάγκουαρ δεν σου έρχονται γέλια;:inno:


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 18, 2015)

SBE said:


> Κι η Έφη Θώδη έχει καλή φωνή, Εάριε.


Χμμμ... Όχι.


----------



## rogne (Sep 18, 2015)

SBE said:


> Αλλά όταν ακούς μπουντουάρ και Γιάγκουαρ δεν σου έρχονται γέλια;:inno:



Όταν είχε πρωτοβγεί αυτό, το είχαν βάλει τραγούδι τίτλων στο ραδιοφωνικό "Fight Club", βραδινή εκπομπή στον Sport-FM τότε, όπου είχαν κάνει και ιδιαίτερα αφιερώματα στον αοιδό, κλπ. Γι' αυτό και η ιδιαίτερη απήχηση στην τρολο-Ελλάδα...


----------



## SBE (Sep 18, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Χμμμ... Όχι.



Δεν έχω ακούσει παραφωνία της (αν και δεν έχω μεγάλη εμπειρία από το έργο της), κι επιπλέον υπηρετεί είδος με απαιτητικούς ακροατές. Ξέρεις τί σαπια ντομάτα σου πετάνε στα πανηγύρια αν δεν τραγουδάς καλά; :-D


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2015)

SBE said:


> Αλλά όταν ακούς [...] Γιάγκουαρ δεν σου έρχονται γέλια;:inno:


Εντάξει, πολλοί λαοί έχουν τις δικές τους φωνολογικές προσεγγίσεις... Όπως πιχί αυτό που μπορεί να μην το βάλαμε στο νήμα μας για τις αστείες προφορές, αλλά πάντως άφησε εποχή στην Ελλάδα (ή τουλάχιστον σε όσους δεν είναι εξοικειωμένοι με το γελοίο των ισπανικών —ή, ακόμα χειρότερα, και των πορτογαλικών— προφορών): το *Μαϊκεγιάσον *(και, δευτερευόντως, το _*μπρίκι ντανς*_):




ΥΓ Κι έχει και αναφορά στον _Γκασόλ _στους στίχους του, έτσι για να πονάει κιόλας. :)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2015)

Και μια που πιάσαμε τα στερεοτυπικά ρώσικα (αν και είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος πως το 'χω βάλει ήδη παλιότερα):


----------



## Earion (Sep 19, 2015)

SBE said:


> Δεν έχω ακούσει παραφωνία της (αν και δεν έχω μεγάλη εμπειρία από το έργο της), κι επιπλέον υπηρετεί είδος με απαιτητικούς ακροατές. Ξέρεις τί σαπια ντομάτα σου πετάνε στα πανηγύρια αν δεν τραγουδάς καλά; :-D



Αντιλαμβάνομαι τι θες να πεις, SBE, αλλά δεν διάλεξες καλό παράδειγμα. (Αφού δεν έχεις ακούσει παραφωνία Έφης Θώδη, είσαι τυχερή, και για ευνόητους λόγους λέω να μη βάλω βιντεάκι). Αλλά και γενικότερα (πώς να το πω;), τα πανηγύρια της ελληνικής επαρχίας εδώ και μερικές δεκαετίες, πολύ πριν την εποχή που ξεκίνησε τη σταδιοδρομία της σ' αυτό τον ομολογουμένως δύσκολο στίβο η Θώδη, δεν ζητούν υψηλές τεχνικές επιδόσεις ούτε από τους μουσικούς ούτε από τους τραγουδιστές. Τώρα θα μου πεις ότι συζητάμε κρίνοντας με βάση τις δικές μας προτιμήσεις και θα 'χεις και δίκιο. Τέτοιες συζητήσεις τις έχουμε ανοίξει (όχι κλείσει, δεν κλείνουν) και παλιότερα (βλ. εδώ, 3979-3984). (Βλέπω και ολόκληρο νήμα).


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2015)

*Ο Τζιμι Φάλον τραγουδάει Hello με το κεφάλι του Λάιονελ Ρίτσι*
http://news.in.gr/perierga/article/?aid=1500027131


*Jimmy Fallon Sings "Hello" with Lionel Richie's Head *


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2015)

Όταν ο Άδωνης βιάζεται, ξεχνάει και τόνους και στίξη...







Τιτίβισμα του Άδωνη Γεωργιάδη 
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500030084


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2015)

Τελικά τζάμπα έτρεχε ο Άδωνης. Για 7-8 λεπτά καθυστέρηση η αίτησή του δεν έγινε δεκτή. Προσπαθώ να φανταστώ πότε θα ήταν περισσότερα τα αρνητικά σχόλια για την απόφαση της επιτροπής: τώρα που τήρησαν αυστηρότατα τον κανονισμό ή αν είχαν κάνει μια μικρή παρατυπία; Και πόσο θα αλλάξει η ιστορία από την απόφασή τους;


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2015)

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί χρειάζονται υπογραφές για μια υποψηφιότητα. Όχι μόνο στο συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα αλλά και σε όλες τις άλλες αρχαιρεσίες που ζητάνε υπογραφές ή να σε προτείνει κάποιος τρίτος κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2015)

Για να μη θολώνει η διαδικασία από την υποψηφιότητα του κάθε άσχετου.


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2015)

Εντάξει, καταλάβανε ότι κάποια πράγματα είναι πάνω από τους τύπους. Αλλά τι γίνεται εκεί όπου ευθυνόφοβοι υπεύθυνοι επιβάλλουν τους τύπους σε βάρος της ουσίας; 

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500030148


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2015)

Και όμως, αυτός ήταν ο μοναδικός τρόπος να γίνει δεκτή μια εκπρόθεσμη αίτηση συμμετοχής σε διαγωνιστική διαδικασία με σαφώς προβλεπόμενες προδιαγραφές. Να απορριφθεί, να γίνει πολιτικά αποδεκτή από το σύνολο των αντιπάλων και το ας το πούμε έτσι εκλογικό σώμα (δια της υπόκωφης μιντιακής βοής), και να περάσει από μια διαδικασία ένστασης. Επειδή αυτό είναι οι ενστάσεις στην Ελλάδα: δεν εξετάζουν τη σωστή εφαρμογή των διαδικασιών και μόνο, αλλά βάζουν και λιγότερο ή περισσότερο πολιτικό σκεπτικό και κόστος. Σε κάθε όργανο και παντού. Δυστυχώς.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 16, 2015)

Επιτέλους, μια σωστή πρόταση για τα προβλήματα της παιδείας μας! Η γραφή πρέπει να επιστρέψει στην αρχική της μητέρα, στην λάξευση τού μαρμάρου. Από την Ελληνική Κλώσσα, που ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει, παρά μόνο λίγο καιρό ξαποσταίνει!


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2015)

Ποιόν Λεξιλόγο μου θυμίζει, ποιόν μου θυμίζει...
(εκ του Κουλουριού)
Συνελήφθη μανιακός κειμενογράφος διαφημιστικής που άλλαζε κατά συρροή κείμενα χωρίς να αλλάζει το νόημα τους

_Σύμφωνα με αστυνομικές πηγές, ο ψηφιακός εγκληματίας δρούσε ανενόχλητος τουλάχιστον για δύο χρόνια καθώς κανείς δεν είχε αντιληφθεί τις παρεμβάσεις του στα κείμενα. Τελικά έγινε αντιληπτός λόγω ενός τυχαίου γεγονότος, όταν συντάκτης ιστοσελίδας lifestyle που πάσχει από δυσλεξία παραξενεύτηκε από την έλλειψη ορθογραφικών λαθών στα τελευταία του θέματα._


----------



## rogne (Nov 2, 2015)

Η πραγματικότητα τρολάρει αλύπητα: _NYU και Kavli Foundation πίσω από το μεγαλύτερο truman show πείραμα_


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2015)

Όταν η νορβηγική οικογένεια Κάβλι έδινε το όνομά της στην πρώτη της εξαγωγική επιχείρηση τυριών το 1893, δεν υπήρχαν οι εταιρείες εκείνες που συμβουλευόμαστε για να μας διαβεβαιώσουν ότι το συγκεκριμένο όνομα για μια εταιρεία ή ένα προϊόν δεν σημαίνει κάτι περίεργο σε άλλη γλώσσα. Θυμάμαι πόσο πολύ γέλασα, πολλές δεκαετίες πριν, όταν ανακάλυψα το όνομα της καλής εταιρείας που κατασκεύαζε αυτή την αλοιφή. Περιέργως, το όνομα του κατασκευαστή δεν ήταν σε εμφανές σημείο. 







Από το 1962 η εταιρεία ανήκει σε ίδρυμα με τίτλο Kavli Foundation, αλλά αυτό δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το ομώνυμο αμερικάνικο ίδρυμα του Fred Kavli, του Αμερικανονορβηγού επιστήμονα, επιχειρηματία και φιλάνθρωπου. Το όνομα προφέρεται, βέβαια, Κάβλι.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Kavli_Foundation
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fred_Kavli
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kavli


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2015)

Στο Gluten Free Museum κάθονται και αφαιρούν οτιδήποτε περιέχει γλουτένη σε πίνακες ζωγραφικής, σκίτσα, φωτογραφίες, σκηνές από ταινίες... 

http://glutenimage.tumblr.com/

(Θυμίζω ότι το σωστό επίθετο θέλει ενωτικό, gluten-free.  )


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Αναδημοσίευση από την εφημερίδα Ελευθερία της Λάρισας. Θα μπορούσε να είναι και τρολιά... Δείτε γιατί από τους 38 υπαλλήλους της υπηρεσίας, παρόντες ήταν 5.


ΜΝΗΜΕΙΩΔΕΣ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΟ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΟ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΣ ΣΤΗ ΛΑΡΙΣΑ
*Απαξάπαντες δικαιολογημένοι απόντες…*

18 Νοε 2015 1:27:32 Λάρισα

Φωτό αρχείου Οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι διαμαρτύρονται ότι δεν επαρκούν για να εξυπηρετήσουν τους πολίτες. Σε ορισμένες υπηρεσίες ωστόσο η δουλειά γίνεται ακόμη και με το 1/7 του προσωπικού, όπως παραδέχεται υπεύθυνη τμήματος για να δικαιολογήσει πως αυτό, με δύναμη 38, «λειτουργούσε εύρυθμα» με 5 παρόντες!


_Θα μπορούσε να το εμπνευστεί και σεναριογράφος επιθεώρησης ωστόσο αποτελεί περιεχόμενο επίσημου υπηρεσιακού εγγράφου, με βούλες και υπογραφές καθώς και τις δέουσες κοινοποιήσεις στην ιεραρχία. Τα ονόματα γνωστά στη Λάρισα, η ουσία όμως βρίσκεται στον ανούσιο χαρακτήρα των δικαιολογιών, όπου επιτυγχάνεται ρεκόρ υποκρισίας, προκαλώντας αυθορμήτως τα γέλια._

Με ανοιχτό το στόμα αφήνει ακόμη και τον άσχετο με τα δημοσιοϋπαλληλικά αναγνώστη, τα όσα σκαρφίζεται επικεφαλής τμήματος σε υπηρεσία της Λάρισας. Προκειμένου να δικαιολογήσει την απουσία δεκάδων συναδέλφων της από τον χώρο της δουλειάς τους όταν υπήρξε απροειδοποίητη επίσκεψη της προϊσταμένης αρχής. Ευφάνταστη όσο και μεθοδική συνάμα, καταφέρνει να ανακαλύψει πληθώρα διαφορετικών δικαιολογιών, καλύπτοντας με επιτυχία, όπως προφανώς πιστεύει, την απουσία των υφισταμένων. Το ακόμη πιο σοβαρό είναι ότι δεν πρόκειται για προφορική απάντηση αμηχανίας αλλά για έγγραφο που συντάχθηκε κατόπιν ωρίμου σκέψεως και επεξεργασίας, πιθανότατα και αναλυτικών συζητήσεων μεταξύ των ενδιαφερομένων. Το οποίο στάλθηκε αρμοδίως, με υπογραφή και σφραγίδα, οπωσδήποτε και με αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου, τρεις μέρες μετά την προαναφερθείσα αναπάντεχη επίσκεψη. Μπορεί δηλαδή να αποτελεί και προϊόν συλλογικής προσπάθειας.

Στο συγκεκριμένο τμήμα υπηρετούν 38 υπάλληλοι, εκ των οποίων τη συγκεκριμένη αποφράδα ημέρα φέρεται να απουσίαζαν οι 13 με άδεια, για διάφορους λόγους, ήτοι κανονική, διοικητική, αναρρωτική κλπ, κλπ. Το ένα τρίτο δηλαδή κι ας πρόκειται για Νοέμβριο μήνα, μακριά από την κλασική περίοδο διακοπών. Ωστόσο το τμήμα λειτουργούσε με άνεση και μάλιστα από τους εναπομείναντες 25, την ώρα της επίσκεψης των ανωτέρων βρέθηκαν στο πόστο τους μονάχα 4 εξ αυτών, μαζί και η προϊσταμένη τους. Η οποία παραθέτει εγγράφως, όπως προαναφέρθηκε, τους λόγους της απουσίας ενός εκάστου εκπλήσσοντας με την ποικιλία δικαιολογιών. Αν μη τι άλλο, τουλάχιστον απέδειξε ότι γνώριζε επακριβώς πού βρίσκεται ανά πάσα στιγμή ο κάθε απών υφιστάμενός της.

ΑΠΙΘΑΝΗ ΠΟΙΚΙΛΙΑ

«Στους χώρους του τμήματος παρευρίσκονταν εκτός από εμένα 4 άλλοι συνάδελφοι» αναφέρει στο μνημειώδες έγγραφο. Και συνεχίζει επί λέξει: «Από τα υπόλοιπα 20 άτομα: 2 άτομα αποχώρησαν στις 14:00 λόγω μειωμένου ωραρίου, 4 άτομα αποχώρησαν στις 13:00 με δίωρη άδεια, 2 άτομα αποχώρησαν στις 14:00 με μονόωρη άδεια, 1 άτομο βρισκόταν σε παρακείμενο χώρο ανάπαυσης, 1 άτομο βρισκόταν στο Α.Τ.Μ. της Τράπεζας, 1 άτομο αποχώρησε στις 14:15 με ολιγόωρη άδεια, 1 άτομο αποχώρησε στις 14:35». Και το έγγραφο καταλήγει κορυφώνοντας «αναφορικά με τα λοιπά 8 άτομα, είχαν αναχωρήσει στο πλαίσιο της διευκόλυνσής τους για ενημέρωση σε εργασιακά θέματα και προκειμένου να συναντηθούν με μέλη του Σωματείου…».

Όσο για την κατακλείδα του εγγράφου, αυτή βρίσκεται στον επίλογό του. «Σας διαβεβαιώνω πως σε καμία περίπτωση δεν διαταράσσονταν η εύρυθμη λειτουργία του τμήματος. Στη διάθεσή σας για περαιτέρω εξηγήσεις», καταλήγει η υπογράφουσα. Γνωρίζοντας καλύτερα από οιονδήποτε άλλον, η προϊσταμένη διαβεβαιώνει ότι το συγκεκριμένο τμήμα των 38 υπαλλήλων μπορεί και λειτουργεί εύρυθμα ακόμη και με 5 εξ αυτών.

Οι μελλοντικοί ερευνητές των Κρατικών Αρχείων, εφόσον ανακτήσουν την ψυχραιμία τους, προφανώς θα μπορούν να εξάγουν χρήσιμα συμπεράσματα από το συγκεκριμένο έγγραφο για το πώς δούλευαν κάποιοι, έστω ελάχιστοι τομείς του Δημοσίου, ακόμη και την εποχή της κρίσης και των περικοπών. Όταν μάλιστα γειτονικά του εν λόγω τμήματος αντιμετωπίζουν οξύτατο πρόβλημα έλλειψης προσωπικού.
http://www.eleftheria.gr/θεσσαλία/λάρισα/item/94816-απαξάπαντες-δικαιολογημένοι-απόντες….html​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 19, 2015)

Πατέντες...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2015)

Ε, τι; Εσείς να το βρείτε.








Spoiler



Ποια είναι η εκδούσα αρχή;


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2015)

Καλημέρες. Κάτι περίεργο τρέχει εδώ.




Spoiler



Στα ζύγια δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι υπήρχε το Β στο μέτρημα και σαν να το έσβησε κάποιος με μπλάνκο ή με φώτοσοπ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2015)

Ότι κάπου, κάτι συνέβη με το λογότυπο είναι προφανές.


----------



## Earion (Nov 21, 2015)

*Τη δεκαετία του 1930 τα σακιά από αλεύρι ήταν γεμάτα με πολύχρωμα σχέδια. Ο λόγος; Πανέξυπνος!*

Κατά τη διάρκεια της Μεγάλης Ύφεσης, μετά το κραχ του 1929 οι οικονομικοί αλλά και οι διατροφικοί πόροι ήταν σε τεράστια έλλειψη. Το παραμικρό είχε αξία και η εξοικονόμηση ήταν απλώς ένας τρόπος ζωής...
Ειδικά η γυναικεία ένδυση ήταν κάτι για το οποίο οι γυναίκες της εποχής έπρεπε να είναι φειδωλές. Η γνώση του ραψίματος ήταν μια απαραίτητη ικανότητα, και πολλές γυναίκες παρατήρησαν ότι ένας πολύ καλός τρόπος για να εξοικονομήσουν χρήματα για τα ρούχα ήταν να επαναχρησιμοποιήσουν τα βαμβακερά σακιά από αλεύρι που συσκεύαζαν εκείνο τον καιρό.
Όταν οι κατασκευαστές αλευριού άκουσαν για την τάση, ήταν πολύ πρόθυμοι να βοηθήσουν και άρχισαν να τυπώνουν τους σάκους τους με όλων των ειδών πολύχρωμα μοτίβα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 21, 2015)

Εύληπτο παράδειγμα:


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2015)

Ελάτε, ελάτε. Έχει και διασκεδαστικά πράγματα ο κόσμος. Λέτε για τον υπουργό που ξέχασε μερικά ακίνητα, αλλά αλλού ξεχνάνε ολόκληρα αεροπλάνα, που δεν τα λες και ακίνητα, ακόμα κι όταν είναι παρκαρισμένα. 

Στο τμήμα απολεσθέντων του Διεθνούς Αεροδρομίου της Κουάλα Λουμπούρ, στη Μαλαισία, τρία Boeing 747-200F αναζητούν τον ιδιοκτήτη τους.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...r-planes-airport-takes-out-ad-to-locate-owner


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2015)

Ax, εκεί το είχα ξεχάσει; Κι έλεγα ότι το είχε πάρει ο μπάτλερ...


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2015)

SBE said:


> Ax, εκεί το είχα ξεχάσει; Κι έλεγα ότι το είχε πάρει ο μπάτλερ...



Ποιο «το»; Το σμήνος; Τρία είναι. 

Εντωμεταξύ, η πρώτη κυρία (FLOTUS) έχει αυξήσει εντυπωσιακά τις επιλογές καριέρας για τα χρόνια μετά τη θητεία της στο πλευρό του Μπαράκ.


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2015)

Το ένα είναι δικό μου, τα άλλα δεν τα ξέρω.


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2015)

Αν αρχίσω να τραγουδάω, Νότη μου, θα σου πληγώσω τα αφτιά με τα γκαρίσματά μου όσο πληγώνεις εσύ τα αφτιά μου και τη λογική μου με τις παραφωνίες σου σε πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζεις. Αυτό... «εκ πρώτοις». Για να μη σου αρχίσω τα «εκ δευτέροις»... 

(Ευχαριστώ τα μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου για την πρωινή ψυχαγωγία.)


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2015)

nickel said:


> Αν αρχίσω να τραγουδάω, Νότη μου, ...



Ε, αν αρχίσουμε να του τα ψέλνουμε, άδικο θα έχουμε; 

Αν και ο συγκεκριμένος χρειάζεται μπόλικη οξυγόνωση στον εγκέφαλο μπας και δουλέψει (στον όποιο εγκέφαλο, μην τα χαλάσουμε τώρα με τις ποσότητες, όσο μικρές κι αν είναι) με το νι. Και με το σίγμα, του «Σιχτίρ, άσχετοι που βγαίνετε στο γυαλί και μιλάτε με ύφος χιλίων καρδιναλίων επί παντός επιστητού, είτε το ξέρετε είτε όχι!» Βρε το σφακιανάκι, που 'γινε φιλολογάκι στα πίσω πίσω. Βρήκε καινούργια καραμελίτσα, αλλά έμεινε μόνο στο περιτύλιγμα, γιατί παραμέσα είναι βαθιά τα νερά για όσους δεν ξέρουνε κολύμπι αλλά μόνο να κατουράνε στη θάλασσα. Κουλτούρα να φύγουμε, γιατί φαίνεται πως δεν πολυπερνάει πια η μπογιά και χρειάζεται νέον πεδίον δόξης. Θέλει προσοχή όμως ο νινισμός, γιατί συχνά πάει μαζί ο κρετινισμός. Πριν ή μετά, θα σας γελάσω. Προς το παρόν προτιμώ να γελάσω.


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2015)

Καμασούτρα για μεταφραστές


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2015)

Ξεκαρδίστηκα: πρωταγωνιστές του Downton Abbey παίζουν στα γρήγορα μια σκηνή με αμερικάνικη προφορά. Ο Χιου Μπόνεβιλ είναι πολύ καλός, αλλά η απόλυτη επιτυχία θα ήταν με τη Μάγκι Σμιθ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2016)

*The Play that Goes Wrong performing at The Royal Variety Performance 2015 *
http://www.eabf.org.uk/royal-variety-performance/variety-news;news/id/153


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 3, 2016)

Ψάχνω πληροφορίες για τη λειτουργία της ατμομηχανής. Το λήμμα ατμάμαξα της Βικιπαίδειας αναφέρει στις πηγές του τη σελίδα Πώς λειτουργεί μια ατμομηχανή, η οποία αναφέρει στις πηγές της.... το λήμμα ατμάμαξα της Βικιπαίδειας. 

Μου θύμισαν το παλιό ανέκδοτο με τους Ινδιάνους και το δελτίο καιρού:

_Το καλοκαίρι τελειώνει και οι Ινδιάνοι πηγαίνουν στο μάγο της φυλής για να τους προβλέψει τον καιρό για τον χειμώνα που πλησιάζει. Ο μάγος είναι μοντέρνος, ακούει ραδιόφωνο και τους λέει ότι ο χειμώνας θα είναι βαρύς. Όλη η φυλή πηγαίνει στο διπλανό λόφο και κόβει όλα τα δέντρα για να βγάλει τον βαρύ χειμώνα.

Ο καιρός περνάει και χειμώνας δεν φαίνεται. Οι Ινδιάνοι πηγαίνουν πάλι στο μάγο και παίρνουν πάλι την πρόβλεψη ότι ο χειμώνας θα είναι πολύ βαρύς. Η φυλή πηγαίνει στον παραπέρα λόφο και κόβει όλα τα δέντρα για να βγάλει τον πολύ βαρύ χειμώνα αλλά ο καιρός περνά, χειμώνας δεν φαίνεται και οι Ινδιάνοι ξαναπηγαίνουν στο μάγο που ακούει πάλι ραδιόφωνο και προβλέπει ότι ο χειμώνας θα είναι πάρα πολύ βαρύς.

Θορυβημένοι οι Ινδιάνοι πηγαίνουν στους αντιπέρα λόφους και κόβουν όλα τα ξύλα, αλλά πλησιάζουν Χριστούγεννα και ο ήλιος λάμπει! Βλέποντας την κατάσταση αυτή ο μάγος αποφασίζει να κατέβει στη πόλη και να ζητήσει από κοντά τη γνώμη των επιστημόνων. Κατεβαίνει λοιπόν στην πόλη, πηγαίνει στον ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό, βρίσκει αυτούς που βγάζουν το δελτίο καιρού και ρωτάει:
- Τι προβλέπετε για τον φετεινό χειμώνα;
- Φέτος θα είναι ο χειρότερος χειμώνας που έγινε ποτέ!
- Και πώς το καταλάβατε αυτό;
- Μα δεν βλέπεις πόσα ξύλα έχουν στοιβάξει οι Ινδιάνοι;_


----------



## Themis (Feb 10, 2016)

Πάει ο παλιός καλός καιρός του κυρίαρχου αρσενικού...


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Θα μείνει η χρησιμότητά μας για τα βάζα που μπαίνουν στα ψηλά ράφια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 10, 2016)

Έλα, τώρα... αυτόματος φορματοποιητής για υπολογιστές έχει βγει; Λαμπτηροαλλάκτης; Κατσαριδοκτόνα ρούμπα;


----------



## Themis (Feb 10, 2016)

Ελληγεννή, σου είμαι ευγνώμων που διατήρησες τις τελευταίες σπίθες του ανδρισμού μέσα μου.
Αν τολμάτε, σκοτώστε μόνες σας τις κατσαρίδες, φέμινες του γλυκού νερού!


----------



## SBE (Feb 11, 2016)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Θα μείνει η χρησιμότητά μας για τα βάζα που μπαίνουν στα ψηλά ράφια.


Πφ!


----------



## Palavra (Feb 11, 2016)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Θα μείνει η χρησιμότητά μας για τα βάζα που μπαίνουν στα ψηλά ράφια.


Νίκελ, τα τακούνια έχουν κι άλλες χρήσεις 


Themis said:


> Αν τολμάτε, σκοτώστε μόνες σας τις κατσαρίδες, φέμινες του γλυκού νερού!


Μπροστά στις κατσαρίδες, η φεμινίστρια μέσα μου κάνει χαρακίρι με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες και δίνει τη θέση της σε Ανατολίτισσες που κρατάνε ψάθες για να κάνουν αέρα στον Άντρα


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2016)

...
Χορέψτε και μ' αυτό: 66 (Old) Movie Dance Scenes Mashup (tuned to: Uptown Funk - Mark Ronson ft. Bruno Mars)






Mash it up and dance! Και ωραίο κουίζ για πολύ δυνατούς λύτες, με τους τίτλους των ταινιών σε λυσάρι στους υπότιτλους.


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2016)

Δεν το είχα προσέξει:

*Το πρώτο μέρος από τα έξι της ανεπανάληπτης τριλογίας*

The novels are described as "a trilogy in five parts", having been described as a trilogy on the release of the third book, and then a "trilogy in four parts" on the release of the fourth book. The US edition of the fifth book was originally released with the legend "The fifth book in the increasingly inaccurately named Hitchhiker's Trilogy" on the cover. Subsequent re-releases of the other novels bore the legend "The [first, second, third, fourth] book in the increasingly inaccurately named Hitchhiker's Trilogy". In addition, the blurb on the fifth book describes it as "the book that gives a whole new meaning to the word 'trilogy'".
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hitchhiker's_Guide_to_the_Galaxy#Novels






Το έκτο μέρος της... τριλογίας το έχει γράψει ο Κόλφερ.
http://www.fantastikos-kosmos.gr/kai-kati-akoma....html 

View attachment 5364


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2016)

nickel said:


> Δεν το είχα προσέξει:
> 
> *Το πρώτο μέρος από τα έξι της ανεπανάληπτης τριλογίας*
> ...



Λεξιλογικώς (από τις 15-1-2010):



daeman said:


> Είναι κανείς για πανγαλακτικές γαργαροκροτίδες;
> 
> Επίσης: _Μάλλον ακίνδυνος_, με τον υπότιτλο: *Το πέμπτο βιβλίο της τριλογίας (; ) Γυρίστε το Γαλαξία με Ωτοστόπ. *(το ερωτηματικό είναι του εκδότη, αυτή η τριλογία είναι πια γνωστή ως double trilogy, αφού έχει φτάσει αισίως τα έξι βιβλία).
> 
> ...



Αλλά με έξι βιβλία, μάλλον *επανειλημμένη *τριλογία θα την έλεγα παρά «ανεπανάληπτη».


----------



## Earion (Apr 10, 2016)

_Δώρο για τον Πόντιο_.

*Πόντος και στο NBA!*






Στο διάλειμμα του αγώνα μεταξύ New York Knicks και Philadelphia '76ers.

Ο αγώνας έληξε με νίκη των Knicks (109-102). Game recap εδώ. Βιντεάκι ανασκόπησης εδώ.


----------



## Themis (Apr 16, 2016)

Απόλαυση! Χαρά θεού το παιδάκι (μέχρι να ζέψουν την ιδιοφυΐα του σε κάποια δολαριογόνα εκμετάλλευση):
http://www.huffingtonpost.gr/2016/0...m=huffpost_homebig&utm_campaign=24MediaWidget


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 18, 2016)

Πώς ένας χιμπατζής νικάει κατά κράτος την φωτογραφική μνήμη των ανθρώπων:







Σημείωση: μετά από πολλή εξάσκηση, ερευνητές κατάφεραν να προπονήσουν φοιτητές να κάνουν το ίδιο με... 5 αριθμούς μόνο. Η απόδοση του Αγιούμου είναι αδύνατη για έναν άνθρωπο!


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2016)

Terrible Maps

*https://www.facebook.com/TerribleMaps/*

Αποκλείεται να μη σκάσετε χαμόγελο (ευχαριστώ, δόκτορα). Δεν ξέρω τι να διαλέξω για να στολίσω το μήνυμα, αλλά να ένα που είναι και εγκυκλοπαιδικό:

Ο χάρτης στο λήμμα της Wikipedia για το μετρικό σύστημα έχει τη λεζάντα:
Countries which have officially adopted the metric system
Countries which have not officially adopted the metric system (United States, Myanmar and Liberia) (Το ξέρατε; Δεν το ξέρατε.)

Και στο κείμενο διαβάζουμε: 
Although the United Kingdom uses the metric system for most administrative and trade purposes, Imperial units are permitted or obligatory for some purposes, such as road signs.


Ο σχετικός χάρτης στο Terrible Maps:


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 22, 2016)

Αυτό μού θυμίζει ένα σκηνικό που πήγαμε με κάτι φίλους βόλτα με τα πόδια στο διπλανό χωριό και σε κάποια φάση ρωτάει ο ένας απ' τους δυο αν φτάνουμε. Λέω εγώ, "να, εκεί έχει μια πινακίδα". Η πινακίδα έγραφε "Godalming 3 m". Οπότε λέει ο φίλος μου, "τι λέει; Γκοντάλμινγκ, 3 μέτρα;". "Ναι", λέω, "να, εκεί, σ' εκείνην την μυρμηγκοφωλιά είναι". Φυσικά η πινακίδα έγραφε 3 μίλια.


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2016)

Εμπνευσμένο από το _What have the Romans ever done for us_ των Monty Python (εδώ), ο Πάτρικ Στούαρτ στήνει ένα παρόμοιο βιντεάκι με θέμα την Ευρωπαϊκή Σύμβαση για τα Δικαιώματα του Ανθρώπου — τι έχει κάνει για τους Βρετανούς; Απαντούσε έτσι σε δηλώσεις της υπουργού Εσωτερικών (έχει και η Βρετανία τους Τραμπ της...).






[video]http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2016/apr/25/uk-must-leave-european-convention-on-human-rights-theresa-may-eu-referendum[/video]


----------



## Earion (May 16, 2016)

*Haikow*

Moo moo moo moo moo,
Moo moo moo moo moo moo moo,
Moo moo moo moo moo.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2016)

*Hahaiku*

Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha,
Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha,
Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha.


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2016)

Earion said:


> *Haikow*
> 
> Moo moo moo moo moo,
> Moo moo moo moo moo moo moo,
> Moo moo moo moo moo.





drsiebenmal said:


> *Hahaiku*
> 
> Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha,
> Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha,
> Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha.



*Mad Haikow*







*moohaha*: a laugh performed by a cow who plans to kill you. _I am hungry, MOOHAHA!_

[h=1]mwahahaha[/h]
Vodka - Mad Cow & The Royal Eurobeat Orchestra Of Bazookistan


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2016)

Καλά, δεν το πιστεύω ότι αυτή είναι η πρώτη ειδική αναφορά στο δημοψήφισμα περί Brexit εδώ μέσα. Κάποιο λάθος θα κάνω...







Si non e vero...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 7, 2016)

Αυτή η φωτογραφία βέβαια είναι παλιά. Κυκλοφορεί αρκετά χρόνια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2016)

Α, δεν το ήξερα. Έπρεπε να το τσεκάρω (παρά την επιφύλαξη). Ευχ!


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2016)

...
How Goths Dance, by Black Friday






Been there, DJing for the first generation of music goths, but I liked the terminology.


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2016)

Πώς δεν το είχα ανακαλύψει αυτό μικρή, να γίνω Γκοθ (δεν έχει πολλή προσπάθεια στο χορό). 
Ίσως τώρα που μεγαλώνω να στραφώ εκεί, αφού δεν θέλει πολλή ενέργεια.


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2016)

SBE said:


> Πώς δεν το είχα ανακαλύψει αυτό μικρή, να γίνω Γκοθ (δεν έχει πολλή προσπάθεια στο χορό).
> Ίσως τώρα που μεγαλώνω να στραφώ εκεί, αφού δεν θέλει πολλή ενέργεια.






bernardina said:


> > όμορφη, νέα, τσαχπίνα, ευαίσθητη και γκοθ
> 
> 
> Gothess!






daeman said:


> ο γκοθάς (οι γκοθάδες), η γκοθού (οι γκοθούδες), το γκοθάκι (τα γκοθάκια), το γκουχ γκόλουμ γκουχ γκοθ και τα γκοθοπούλια του.
> 
> Θα 'θελα να, θα 'θελα να 'μουν νιος γκοθάς
> σ' ένα μπαρ σκοτίδι μαύρο κι άραχλο
> ...





daeman said:


> SBE said:
> 
> 
> > άμα είναι να πιάσουμε τους γκόθ, ένα είναι το πρότυπο για όλα τα νέρντια:
> ...





Hellegennes said:


> Δαεμάνος ο νταρκάς :)





daeman said:


> Μπα, τώρα την έχω δει Αρκάς. Βρήκα την κλίση μου, my vocal vocation, λογοπαίκτης και λογομπαίχτης. ;)
> Once a punkster, always a punster.



Neogothics, previously in Lexi Channel. 
Skeletons from the closet, antics in the attic.


"Thkeletonth from the clothet"? Thertainly, mathter.







Friend of the devil - Grateful Dead






Set out runnin' but I take my time
A friend of the devil is a friend of mine
If I get home before daylight 
I just might get some sleep tonight


----------



## daeman (Aug 2, 2016)

...
Comedian John Cleese Creates the “Church of JC Capitalist” to Save Souls (and Get Huge Tax Breaks), August 1, 2016

Taking a page, perhaps, from the John Oliver playbook, Monty Python‘s John Cleese just set up the “Church of JC Capitalist” to make money in the easiest way possible:






"Here is an important announcement: We’ve decided to found a church on this website, because we believe that even *if we save just one solitary soul from eternal torment, then the founding of this church will have been worthwhile… especially as it gives us huge tax advantages.

*Now we’re here to call ourselves the Church of JC Capitalist because here in the United States of America, Christian teaching is of course the cornerstone of the capitalist system. Televangelists in particular are setting a fine example to us all in the accumulation of great personal wealth, and illustrating *the worldly rewards that real faith can bring us if we are truly humble… and have good marketing skills*.

Now people have said to me quite critically that *Christ spoke a lot about the poor, so what is our church during *[sic: doing]* about them? Well, as Christ himself so rightly said, “Blessed are the poor,” so they’re all right! They will get their reward in Heaven. No need to worry about them.
*
Now the Church of JC Capitalist is founded on two sacred principles. One, our focus groups tell us to target very anxious people with weak egos who are desperate for certainty. So *this church will be very authoritarian, telling our members exactly what to think and do.* And we guarantee to make them positively grow in self confidence because anyone at all who disagrees with us will go to Hell and be tortured with red hot pointy things forever and ever. Amen.

And *the second principle is: Morals are only about sex.
*
So send money now! Inquire about different levels of membership and remember: A one-time gift of $10,000 _guarantees_ you entry into Heaven with one special guest of your own choice. Plus, a beautiful framed certificate to that effect, signed by me.

Join now!"


Welcome to the John Cleese Youtube Channel


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2017)

SBE said:


> άμα είναι να πιάσουμε τους γκόθ, ένα είναι το πρότυπο για όλα τα νέρντια:
> View attachment 3719



40 Years of Men's Goth Style (in under 5 minutes)







40 Years of Goth Style (in under 4 minutes)


----------



## SBE (Feb 3, 2017)

Ορισμένα από αυτά τα στυλ δεν τα αναγνωρίζω καθόλου.


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2017)

...
Ε, δεν είναι δα και μέινστριμ όλα αυτά. Θέλει εξειδίκευση στη συγκεκριμένη υποκουλτούρα και τα παρακλάδια της, πρόσβαση και κάμποσες ώρες κλάμπινγκ στους χώρους της για να τα ξέρεις, συν ανοχές και αντοχές στις ηχητικές και αισθητικές παρεκκλίσεις.


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2017)

...
Η ιντερνετική διεύθυνση: Locaλingual (https://localingual.com/?ISO=GR&Region=null&Place=7252).

Η πόλη: Αθήνα. Η γλώσσα: Ancient Greek (Ελληνική). Η εικόνα:





Τον ήχο ανακαλύψτε τον μόνοι σας.


----------



## Themis (Jun 2, 2017)

Και μετά μου λέτε ότι δεν μας ψεκάζουν... 100% αυθεντική ανταλλαγή μέιλ μεταξύ πατέρα και κόρης που σπουδάζει στο εξωτερικό, όπου έχει μπει ο νέος μήνας και ο πατέρας πρέπει να στείλει στην κόρη το μηνιάτικό της:

Όταν θες κάτι, το Σύμπαν (ενίοτε) συνωμοτεί για να ΜΗΝ το πετύχεις. Δεν κατόρθωσα να έχω πρόσβαση στην τράπεζα. Το μηνιάτικο δεν έχει μπει ακόμα. Ελπίζω αύριο. Καλού-κακού σε ενημερώνω.

I forgive you father.
Cry not.
I love you still.

Η ανυποχώρητη αγάπη σου έκανε το θαύμα της. Η τράπεζα με καταδέχτηκε και προέβην στα δέοντα.

Της μετέφερε το μηνιάτικο, αγκαλιάστηκαν, και πέθαναν κι οι δύο.


----------



## daeman (Jun 18, 2017)

...
*Millions Of Americans Think Chocolate Milk Comes From Brown Cows*

If you go to the Innovation Center for US Dairy's website, their top frequently asked question is: "Does chocolate milk come from brown cows?". They answer it clearly and politely: "Actually, chocolate milk – or any flavored milk for that matter – is white cow’s milk with added flavoring and sweeteners".

Unfortunately, this message does not appear to be sinking in with the American public, as a survey commissioned by the Center has found that a whopping 7 percent of Americans still think that chocolate milk comes directly out of a brown cow.
If you multiply that, that's 16.4 million people nationwide who think that chocolate milkshake could potentially be drunk directly from a cow's udder, Food and Wine reports.

The nationally representative survey gets more alarming. Forty-eight percent of respondents admitted they weren't sure where chocolate milk comes from. If this is true across the nation generally, that would be an astounding 154,272,000 potential voters who aren't confident enough to guess "cows?".

Unfortunately, this isn't an isolated case of Americans being uninformed about where food comes from. A study in the early '90s found that 20 percent of adults didn't know that hamburgers are made of meat from cows.
[...]

The survey of over 1,000 adults also reports that 95 percent of Americans have some kind of cheese in their fridge. We are hoping they will conduct a follow-up study to look into whether Americans think blue cheese comes from blue cows.







http://www.iflscience.com/plants-an...s-think-chocolate-milk-comes-from-brown-cows/


Αρχική πηγή: *The surprising number of American adults who think chocolate milk comes from brown cows*, Washington Post, June 15, 2017


----------



## Wordmaniac (Jun 28, 2017)

daeman said:


> ...
> Η ιντερνετική διεύθυνση: Locaλingual (https://localingual.com/?ISO=GR&Region=null&Place=7252).
> 
> Η πόλη: Αθήνα. Η γλώσσα: Ancient Greek (Ελληνική). Η εικόνα:
> ...



Στο μου τα κάνεις τσουρέκια, έλιωσα στα γέλια κι έγινα ρεζίλι. Χαχαχα


----------



## Poshnjari (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Themis (Apr 14, 2018)

Μια εξωφρενικά υπέροχη άχρηστη εφεύρεση, που κάνει το κογιότ να τρώει τη σκόνη της:
http://www.koutipandoras.gr/article/isws-h-pio-axrhsth-alla-yperoxh-efeyresh-video


----------



## Earion (Apr 14, 2018)

Ωραίο, αλλά βασίζεται εκτός των άλλων σε έναν αστάθμητο παράγοντα: στη συμπεριφορά του μωρού! :twit:


----------



## Katsik35 (Apr 14, 2018)

Άξιος απόγονος του Rube Goldberg
https://www.google.be/search?q=rube...lbnaAhXE2KQKHSlYDEYQ_AUICigB&biw=1312&bih=671


----------



## Marinos (Apr 14, 2018)

Να λοιπόν μια λέξη για την οποία δεν έχουμε κουβεντιάσει εδώ: First seen in the dictionary in about 1912, Heath Robinson-ish/esque/like means an "absurdly ingenious and impracticable device".
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-27813927


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2018)

Έχω κάνει στον φάκελο Lexilogia του υπολογιστή μου μια λίστα με ωραίες ιδέες για γλωσσικά σημειώματα. Η μόνη λύση θα είναι... να αλλάξω υπολογιστή!


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 27, 2018)

Κι εγώ, αν είχα αυτό το όνομα, θα έψαχνα να βρω έναν Ιβανωφ να παντρευτώ για να αποκτήσω ονοματεπώνυμο με 16 χαρακτήρες από 3 φωνήεντα και 3 σύμφωνα


----------



## Zazula (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Zazula (May 24, 2018)

Έλληνες παντού! :lol: Judge Orders 30-Year-Old Man To Move Out Of His Parents’ House Already


----------



## Themis (Jul 10, 2018)

Η απελευθέρωση του εμπορίου με την κατάργηση των δασμών και των ποσοστώσεων επιδρά θετικά στην παγκόσμια οικονομία. Επιβάλλει τη μετακίνηση πόρων από λιγότερο παραγωγικές σε περισσότερο αποδοτικές χρήσεις. Εκεί που διαθέτει μια χώρα _*το συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα, για να χρησιμοποιήσουμε έναν όρο του μάρκετινγκ*_.
http://www.euro2day.gr/specials/opi...ina-einai-poly-dynath-gia-na-kanei-piso-.html
Όπως έλεγε π.χ. ο γνωστός μαρκετινίστας Ντέιβιντ Ρικάρντο:
A new tax too may destroy the _*comparative advantage*_ which a country before possessed in the manufacture of a particular commodity.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 11, 2018)

Πρόσβαση σε παραλίες γυμνιστών απέκτησαν... και με τον νόμο οι αγελάδες!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Zazula (Sep 1, 2018)

οπτικοποίηση του «*κάνω την πάπια*» _[nsfw: foul language]
_


----------



## nickel (Sep 1, 2018)

Και του «γλιστράει σαν χέλι».


----------



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2018)

Το κάνουν εδώ και κοντά μια τριακονταετία, αλλά επειδή ήρθε στην επικαιρότητα στους χθεσινούς _Οτινάναι_ ας το βάλουμε κι εδώ:


----------



## cougr (Dec 29, 2018)

Κατάχρηση εξουσίας από αστυνομικούς 

Cops in Florida disrupt Flash Mob


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2019)

He's back!


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2019)

"When I was a kid, I asked my mum what a couple was and she said, 'Oh, two or three'. And she wonders why her marriage didn't work."

— Josie Long, British comedian​
https://www.scotsman.com/news/revealed-the-funniest-joke-at-this-year-s-fringe-1-1087027


(Καλό για να διδάξεις τις σημασίες του couple και τον αγγλικό πλάγιο λόγο...  )


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2019)

Η φάρσα του Κόρντεν σε βάρος του Ντέιβιντ Μπέκαμ (δεν μου έφτανε το λίγο που είχαν οι ειδήσεις):


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 19, 2019)

Ορκίζομαι ότι δεν το κάνω επίτηδες:
...*π*αράμετροι *π*αρεμφερείς με εκείνες που *π*αρατίθενται στο *π*ροσάρτημα...
...να προσαρμοστούν παρεμφερή πρωτόκολλα...
...παράμετροι παρατήρησης που περιγράφονται στο παρόν πρωτόκολλο...
...Πλήρης σύνοψη των παραμέτρων [...] παρέχεται στο προσάρτημα...

(όλα αυτά εντός δύο διαδοχικών σελίδων του κειμένου!)
ΥΓ: κι άλλο...
Παράδειγμα προγράμματος σίτισης παρέχεται στο προσάρτημα...


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2019)

Can't imagine what a pi chart of those pages would look like...


----------



## Themis (Apr 5, 2019)

Πολύ καιρό είχα να γελάσω με ταινία. Η διερμηνεία του αιώνα - ασύλληπτη, παροξυσμική, οργασμική - σε μια κινέζικη (ή ίσως κορεάτικη) κωμωδία: My Wife is a Gangster 3. Στο Γιουτιούμπ: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7V4qq3XaKwQ


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2019)

Το δικό μου βιντεάκι είναι πολύ πιο σύντομο. Και είναι ωραίο γιατί καταγράφει το υπέροχο βλέμμα του χάσκι. Το απόλαυσα διπλά επειδή συνοδευόταν από το σχόλιο του φίλου αναρτήσαντα το οποίο ερμηνεύει αυτό το εκφραστικό βλέμμα: «Ξέρω πού κοιμάσαι…»




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1420985558066899


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2019)

Να που η Χίλαρι αποκάλυψε τα ταλέντα της στο τρολάρισμα...







https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...rump-letter-erdogan-parody-kennedy-khrushchev
https://twitter.com/HillaryClinton/status/1186008390926917632


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2020)

Από τη Λεξιλογία δεν μπορεί να λείπει αυτό το βιντεάκι για τις λέξεις:


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2020)

Μια από τις πιο εύστοχες γελοιογραφίες που έχω δει τελευταία. Rearranging my bookshelves...


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2020)

...
Ο μικρός Νικόλας ξεκαραντινιάζει






Πώς θα περιέγραφε ο θρυλικός μικρός Νικόλας την επιστροφή των μαθητών στο δημοτικό?
Ένα απολαυστικό "ιερόσυλο" κείμενο με τον τρόπο του Rene Goscinny δια χειρός Emmanuel Kanakis.
( χρειάζεται να πω πόσο καμαρώνω?)

"...Σήμερα επιστρέψαμε στο σχολείο.
Πριν, έπρεπε να μείνουμε σπίτι για τον κορονοϊό και επειδή έλεγε κάτι παράξενα πράγματα στην τηλεόραση, κάθε απόγευμα, ένας ευγενικός κύριος με γυαλάκια κι ένας άλλος αξύριστος και θυμωμένος. Και οι δυο έλεγαν ότι τα παιδιά μεταδίδουν την νόσο πολύ.

Αλλά ο κύριος με τα γυαλιά είπε ότι δεν κολλάμε τώρα, εκτός από τον Κλοταίρ που η μαμά του έχει παρένθεση για νόσημα ή κάτι τέτοιο, τελοσπάντων, και είναι επικίνδυνο και θα στείλει μια δήλωση ο μπαμπάς του και θα τη γλιτώσει. Αλλά και στο Webex, στην καραντίνα, πάλι τη γλίτωνε και δεν έμπαινε, ενώ όλοι οι άλλοι κάναμε μάθημα στο τάμπλετ και στο κομπιούτερ, κάθε μέρα.

Στην αυλή είχε πολλή πλάκα. Δεν μπορούμε να παίζουμε ούτε κυνηγητό, ούτε κρυφτό, ούτε αμπάριζα. Ο Μαιξάν φορούσε μια αστεία μάσκα με μία βαλβίδα, η Μαρί φορούσε κίτρινα γάντια που της ήταν μεγάλα και ο Ζοφρουά έριχνε αντισηπτικό σπρέι σε όποιον τον πλησίαζε. Ο Ρούφους είπε στον Μαιξάν ότι μοιάζει με πίθηκο με τη μάσκα που φοράει. Ο Μαιξάν τον ρώτησε αν ήθελε ο πίθηκος να του ρίξει μια σφαλιάρα στα μούτρα να μάθει. Και τότε ο Ρούφους του είπε ότι δεν μπορεί να του ρίξει σφαλιάρα λόγω της κοινωνικής απόστασης.

Μετά ήρθε η δασκάλα μας και μας πήρε στην τάξη. Εκεί μας τα εξήγησε όλα. Πώς πρέπει να προσέχουμε για να μην κολλήσουμε και κολλήσουμε και τους παππούδες και τις γιαγιάδες μας. Όλοι πλύναμε τα χέρια με αντισηπτικό, πάλι, εκτός από τη Μαρί που δεν ήθελε να βγάλει τα μεγάλα κίτρινα γάντια της. Ο Ζοφρουά άρχισε να φωνάζει ότι τα δάκρυα της Ζενεβιέβ είναι μολυσμένα και θα τον κολλήσει με ιό και ήθελε να βγει έξω. Η Ζενεβιέβ έκλαιγε γιατί φοβόταν να μην πεθάνει. Η κυρία της είπε πως δεν πρόκειται να πεθάνει κανείς, γιατί τα παιδιά δεν πεθαίνουν και πως δεν θα μας αφήσει να βγούμε έξω, έτσι κι αλλιώς.

Τότε ο Εντ είπε, ότι ο μπαμπάς του είπε, πως τα παιδιά δεν πεθαίνουν. Και ότι ο μπαμπάς του, λέει, πως αυτές οι ιστορίες με τον ιό ήταν μια δικαιολογία για τους δασκάλους να μην δουλέψουν, όχι ότι κάνουν και καμία σπουδαία δουλειά, και πως δεν τον άντεχε άλλο στο σπίτι και δεν έβλεπε την ώρα, ο μπαμπάς του, να ανοίξουν τα σχολεία.

Η κυρία τότε έκανε έναν παράξενο μορφασμό και είπε στον Εντ να πει ευχαριστώ στο μπαμπά του για τα καλά του λόγια κι ο Εντ είπε παρακαλώ.

Τότε ήταν που η Λουιζέτ άρχισε να κλαίει γιατί η γιαγιά της πέθανε και ο κορονοϊός σκοτώνει γιαγιάδες. Και η κυρία στεναχωρήθηκε πολύ που δεν ήξερε ότι η γιαγιά της Λουιζέτ πέθανε από τον ιό. Αλλά η Λουιζέτ εξήγησε πώς η γιαγιά της είχε πεθάνει πριν από πολλά χρόνια, αλλά ήταν λυπημένη έτσι κι αλλιώς.

Και ξαφνικά ο Ζοφρουά έριξε αλκοολούχο τζελ στα μάτια του Ανιάν που ξαφνικά άρχισε να ουρλιάζει και να λέει πως δεν τον αγαπάει κανένας και πως θέλει να πεθάνει. Ο Ζοφρουά του είπε ότι τώρα ο Ανιάν δεν κινδυνεύει να πεθάνει αν ιός πάει να μπει από τα μάτια του.

Τότε η δασκάλα κατάσχεσε το αλκοολούχο τζελ του Ζοφρουά και ο Ζοακίμ είπε ότι η μαμά του πιστεύει πώς, έτσι κι αλλιώς, το αλκοόλ έχει καταστρέψει σπίτια, σαν του θείου του του Μπερτράν που χώρισε με την θεία Ζορζέτ.

Παρατήρησα ότι το φρύδι της δασκάλας άρχισε να χορεύει περίεργα, όταν μας είπε ότι μπορούμε να ανοίξουμε να φάμε το κολατσιό μας. Αλλά ο Αλσέστ άρχισε να βρίζει, γιατί η μαμά του του είχε βάλει μόνο δύο κρουασάν αντί για τρία. Και ο Κλοταίρ άρχισε να φωνάζει ότι το τοστάκι του ακούμπησε το θρανίο που το είχε αγγίξει πριν το μολυσμένο κρουασάν του Αλσέστ και ο Ανιάν άρχισε να ουρλιάζει πάλι, γιατί φοβόταν ότι τώρα θα πεθάνουν όλοι από κορονοϊό!

Και τότε ήταν που η δασκάλα σηκώθηκε, όρθια, κατάλευκη, με κατακόκκινα μάγουλα (σας έχω πει ότι η δασκάλα μας είναι πολύ όμορφη όταν θυμώνει;) και άρχισε να φωνάζει πως κανείς δεν πρόκειται να πεθάνει και πόσες φορές πρέπει να το επαναλάβει! Μας έβγαλε διάλειμμα και εκείνη πήγε για καφέ.

Ο Ρούφους είπε ότι δεν είναι σίγουρος αλλά πιστεύει πως η δασκάλα είναι φορέας…"

(Μετάφραση-διασκευή πάνω σε μία ιδέα της Annick Appetito, σε ιερόσυλη διασκευή των απαράμιλλων κειμένων του René Goscinny, σε σκίτσα του Jean-Jacques Sempé, που μας συντρόφευσαν στα παιδικά μας χρόνια).

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10158233881803290&set=a.10153653791113290&type=3&theater


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2020)

Το ανέβασε ο καθηγητής Ηλίας Μόσιαλος στον λογαριασμό του στο Facebook και μου άρεσε.


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2020)

Ένας από τους καλύτερους Χαντζόπουλους από την Καθημερινή της 22/8/20920.


----------



## SBE (Aug 27, 2020)

Μόλις προσεξα το sig σου και διαμαρτύρομαι, μας κόβεις τη χαρά του δουλέματος των βαρεμένων.


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2020)

Σχολιασμένη φωτογραφία από τη σελίδα των Language Nerds στο Facebook.

Η Tu Youyou πήρε το Νόμπελ Ιατρικής το 2015. Εγώ τώρα το έμαθα...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tu_Youyou


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2020)

Ο μπαρμπα-Σάμης είχε ένα γάλο
ινδιάνικο ρεγάλο
και τον ετάιζε ζωγραφιές σπουδαίες
να κατεβάζει ιδέες


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2020)

Ιστορική ημέρα η 8/12/2020. Εμβολιάστηκαν με το εμβόλιο κατά του κορονοϊού οι πρώτοι άνθρωποι εκτός πλαισίου δοκιμών. Η αρχή έγινε με την 90χρονη Βρετανίδα Μάργκαρετ Κίναν, και δεύτερος ήταν ο 81χρονος Βρετανός Γουίλιαμ Σέξπιρ (που όμως είναι φτυστός ένας γερασμένος Βαν Γκογκ). Μήπως είπε «To vaccinate or not to vaccinate?» (No, he did not vacillate.) Είπε: «(I was) a bit apprehensive about what the side effects could be. But there's small chance of that». (Προσοχή: Όχι «a small chance».) «I'm just pleased there's an advancement for the future of everyone else». Για τσιπάκι δεν άκουσα τίποτα...


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2020)

nickel said:


> Ιστορική ημέρα η 8/12/2020. Εμβολιάστηκαν με το εμβόλιο κατά του κορονοϊού οι πρώτοι άνθρωποι εκτός πλαισίου δοκιμών. Η αρχή έγινε με την 90χρονη Βρετανίδα Μάργκαρετ Κίναν, και δεύτερος ήταν ο 81χρονος Βρετανός Γουίλιαμ Σέξπιρ (που όμως είναι φτυστός ένας γερασμένος Βαν Γκογκ). Μήπως είπε «To vaccinate or not to vaccinate?» (No, he did not vacillate.) Είπε: «(I was) a bit apprehensive about what the side effects could be. But there's small chance of that». (Προσοχή: Όχι «a small chance».) «I'm just pleased there's an advancement for the future of everyone else». Για τσιπάκι δεν άκουσα τίποτα...


Σχόλιο που μόλις διάβασα στο ΦΒ και συνόδευε την είδηση:

"And with some sweet oblivious antidote
Cleanse the stuffed bosom of that perilous stuff
Which weighs upon the heart"
.
«... καὶ μὲ ἀντίδοτα γλυκὰ τῆς λησμοσύνης
τὸ στῆθος του νὰ ξαλαφρώσεις ἀπ’ τὸ βάρος
ποὺ τοῦ πλακώνει τόσο τὴν καρδιά»


----------



## SBE (Dec 9, 2020)

ΕΙδικά για την Ελλάδα, δεν ξέρω πώς διορθώνεται η ζημιά που έχει προκληθεί στην εμπιστοσύνη των πολιτών στην επιστήμη, που εγίνε για λόγους πολιτικού οφέλους απο πολιτικούς που δεν θέλουν να ξέρουν πότε έιναι στιγμή για υπερκομματικό σκασμό. Ίσως με υποχρεωτικό δημόσιο εμβολιασμό των παιδιών και των γονιών των πολιτκών.


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2020)

Μεθυσμένο της πλάνης το επόμενο
Ξεμέθυσε άραγε ή βρήκε κάναν γκόμενο;

Éntekhno teknó


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 24, 2020)

Ραγίζει το βαγόνι της αυταπάτης,
φασόλια έφαγες ή είν΄ ο Μπάτης;


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Dec 31, 2020)

Ορίστε, μάθαμε και ότι υπάρχουν δωρικά σκωτσέζικα!


----------



## SBE (Jan 1, 2021)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Ορίστε, μάθαμε και ότι υπάρχουν δωρικά σκωτσέζικα!


Μια ακόμα απόδειξη ότι οι ΑΗΠ αποίκησαν όλο τον κόσμο


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2021)

No worries: The Legibility of Silences As a Form of Erasure

a.k.a.






Following measures taken by the Federal and regional authorities in Germany to contain the corona pandemic, the Philharmonie Berlin will be closed from 2 to 30 November 2020. In view of this, the Berliner Philharmoniker and their chief conductor Kirill Petrenko added another work, 4‘33‘‘ by John Cage, to their concert from 31 October.


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2021)

Who ordered the apple? Φιλολογικό...







*Ποιος παράγγειλε το μήλο;
*


Spoiler



Όφις, Αδάμ, Εύα, Ισαάκ Νεύτων, Χιονάτη, Μπιλ Γκέιτς (τι δουλειά έχει αυτός με τα μήλα;), η μάγισσα που έδωσε το δηλητηριασμένο μήλο στη Χιονάτη, η καλλίστη (η Αφροδίτη), ο Πάρης, το παιδάκι του Γουλιέλμου Τέλλου, ο Τέλλος.


----------



## antongoun (Mar 10, 2021)

Spoiler



Καλημέρα,
Δεν έχω απάντηση, αλλά για τον Γκέιτς - μήπως μπερδεύτηκαν και τον έβαλαν εκεί αντί για τον Steve Jobs;


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2021)

antongoun said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Μάλλον. Αλλιώς, θα έπρεπε να αλλάξουν τον τίτλο: «Who did NOT order the apple?»


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 10, 2021)

Spoiler



Εγώ απλώς υπέθεσα ότι ο Γκέιτς ήθελε να «φάει» το μήλο... Εκτός κι αν έχει σχέση με αυτό.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2021)

Spoiler: Μπα, δεν νομίζω...



Υπάρχει η πολύ απλούστερη υπόθεση να πρόκειται για καρφί σχετικά με την ιστορία ότι ο Γκέιτς ξεπατίκωσε το λειτουργικό της Apple για να φκιάξει τα Windows.


----------



## pontios (Mar 18, 2021)

nickel said:


> Ιστορική ημέρα η 8/12/2020. Εμβολιάστηκαν με το εμβόλιο κατά του κορονοϊού οι πρώτοι άνθρωποι εκτός πλαισίου δοκιμών. Η αρχή έγινε με την 90χρονη Βρετανίδα Μάργκαρετ Κίναν, και δεύτερος ήταν ο 81χρονος Βρετανός Γουίλιαμ Σέξπιρ ...





daeman said:


> Σχόλιο που μόλις διάβασα στο ΦΒ και συνόδευε την είδηση:
> 
> "And with some sweet oblivious antidote
> Cleanse the stuffed bosom of that perilous stuff
> Which weighs upon the heart"


For William Shakepeare's sake ... let's hope

"All’s Well That Ends Well" (1602–1603) and 2. it doesn't turn out to be a "Comedy of Errors" (1594).


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 22, 2021)

Τι σύνταξη να παίρνουν άραγε οι αγελάδες;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 23, 2021)

Επτά χρονών, η τέλεια ηλικία για να βγεις στη σύνταξη.


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2021)

Μα τι κάθονται και σκέφτονται αυτοί οι αθεόφοβοι οι Δυτικοί!


----------



## Marinos (Apr 7, 2021)

Ο λαγός του Πάσχα δεν είναι χριστιανικό σύμβολο 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378776515723325440


----------



## SBE (Apr 9, 2021)

Καλα, η αφίσα πάσχει πολλαπλά, θα μπορουσε να πει ένας Βουδιστής ότι η γάτα δεν είναι δυνατό να εκπροσωπήσει όλους τους πιστούς.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Apr 10, 2021)

Νόμιζα ότι η αφίσα αναφέρεται στο Ερυθρόν Ωόν, το διεθνώς αναγνωρισμένο σύμβολο των κοτογιατρών.


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2021)

Tom Gauld is a cartoonist and illustrator. He makes weekly cartoons for New Scientist and The Guardian and occasional covers for The New Yorker. He has created a number of comic books including _Baking with Kafka_, _Goliath _and _Mooncop_. He lives and works in London. His next book is called _Department of Mind-Blowing Theories_.

Η πιο πρόσφατη, εσεροειδής γελοιογραφία του Gauld από μια μεγάλη συλλογή που μπορείτε να απολαύσετε εδώ.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 20, 2021)

Αν ακούσετε κανέναν μοντελιστή να μιλάει για _*carpet monster*_, να ξέρετε ότι αναφέρεται στο τερατάκι που ζει μέσα στο χαλί ή πάνω στο πάτωμα και καταβροχθίζει όλα εκείνα τα μικροσκοπικά κομματάκια του μοντέλου που σου πέφτουν από τα χέρια (ή από τη λαβίδα) και δεν τα ξαναβρίσκεις ποτέ, παρόλο που είσαι απολύτως σίγουρος ότι ξέρεις πού ακριβώς έπεσαν


----------



## Katsik35 (Apr 21, 2021)

Ας αναφέρουμε και το ξαδερφάκι του, το *flatty*, που ζει πάνω στο λείο δάπεδο και, όταν περνάς από μπροστά του, τεντώνει το πόδι του και σου βάζει τρικλοποδιά.


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2021)

Αυτό άρεσε στον δόκτορα (κι εμένα μου αρέσουν πολύ τα μιξ).


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2021)

Διαφωτιστικό βιντεάκι για την έξυπνη χρήση της κλεψύδρας — για την ακρίβεια, δύο κλεψυδρών.


----------



## SBE (Jun 24, 2021)

Αυτό δεν είμαι σίγουρη σε ποιο νήμα μπαινει, οπότε μετακινήστε. 
Annoying mispronunciations: do they make you go nucular? Probly​


----------



## antongoun (Jun 27, 2021)

Διάβασα "κυρ Μητσοτάκης", σκέφτηκα "ποιος τον λέει έτσι", ξαναδιάβασα "κυρ Μητσοτάκης", και γενικά μου πήρε λίγη ώρα να σκεφτώ ότι μάλλον πρέπει να κλείσω την οθόνη. :)









Κυρ. Μητσοτάκης για Σπανούλη: «Υποκλίνομαι σε έναν σπουδαίο πρωταθλητή» - tomanifesto.gr


Την γνωστοποίηση της αόφασης του Βασίλη Σπανούλη ν’ αποχωρήσει από την ενεργό δράση, σχολίασε ο Κυριάκος…




tomanifesto.gr


----------



## cougr (Jun 27, 2021)

Αυτό με το Κυρ. Μητσοτάκη έχει συμβεί και σε μένα.


----------



## cougr (Jun 27, 2021)

Μόλις χθες, μια ηλικιωμένη πελάτισσά μου ξεκινάει να μου εξηγεί με έντονο και δασκαλίστικο ύφος ότι τον κορονοϊό τον έφερε ο Θεός επειδή είναι θυμωμένος με τους ανθρώπους. Κι εγώ, πηγαίνοντας με τα νερά της, της λέω ότι θα πρέπει να είναι πολύ θυμωμένος αν και ομολογουμένως δεν το είχα σκεφτεί ότι ο Θεός θυμώνει. «Βεβαίως» μου απαντάει, «το λέει και το τροπάριο, "μεθ' υμών ο Θεός"...»


----------



## cougr (Jul 5, 2021)

From Ciro Immobile to Ciro the mobile


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2021)

And here's a version you can watch outside Australia...


----------



## cougr (Jul 8, 2021)

Ευχαριστώ, nickel. Ξέχασα ότι η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία έχει περιορισμούς πρόσβασης.


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2021)

Δεν το βάζω στις μεταφραστικές γκάφες διότι δεν υπάρχει μεταφραστική γκάφα. Άλλα θα διόρθωνα (Karamanlis's... The first one... 1980,... διάβολε, δεν υπάρχει καν εσωτερική συνέπεια). But the holes are precious!


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2021)

Και τώρα που πέρασε κι αυτό...


----------



## SBE (Jul 13, 2021)

Έχει και συνέχεια την επόμενη μέρα:


----------



## cougr (Feb 12, 2022)

Με ρωτάει η μητέρα μου στο τηλέφωνο να της εξηγήσω τι σημαίνει το «χοχό». «Χονγκ Κονγκ;» τη ρωτάω, νομίζοντας ότι είχα παρακούσει. Όχι, μου απαντάει, στην κάρτα (γεννεθλίων) που μου δώσατε χθες, κάτω κάτω γράφεις «χοχό» σε κεφαλαία.

Εννοούσε βέβαια το σύμβολο XOXO, το οποίο δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο διαδεδομένο είναι στην Ελλάδα, αλλά που σε αγγλόφωνες χώρες σημαίνει «φιλιά και αγκαλιές».


----------



## Zazula (Feb 12, 2022)

cougr said:


> Εννοούσε βέβαια το σύμβολο XOXO, το οποίο δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο διαδεδομένο είναι στην Ελλάδα, αλλά που σε αγγλόφωνες χώρες σημαίνει «φιλιά και αγκαλιές».


Σπρκλπλ!


----------



## antongoun (Feb 22, 2022)

Ευτυχώς το πέτυχα στο φέις, και μου 'φτιαξε τη διάθεση...


----------



## anepipsogos (Feb 22, 2022)

"και μετά να κάτσω να διορθώσω τη μετάφρασή του"
Μα, γιατί; Είναι για να μπαίνουμε σε τέτοιους δυσπερίγραπτους κόπους σ' αυτούς τους πικρούς καιρούς;
Βρες εκεί ένα πρόγραμμα να διορθώνει το προηγούμενο πρόγραμμα


----------



## antongoun (Feb 22, 2022)

Μια ωραία απάντηση ήταν:

Chris Litharis
Είχα ένα τέτοιο αλλά το έσβησα γιατί δεν έκανε καφέ.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 22, 2022)

Ο συγκεκριμένος τύπος είναι τρομερή περίπτωση: αντιεμβολιαστής «spiritual coach» που φτιάχνει οργανισμούς και παρατηρητήρια, αναπτύσσει πνευματικές μεθόδους και κάθεται και γράφει πολυσέλιδα πορίσματα για την COVID-19 με τα οποία δεν ασχολείται κανείς, αλλά αυτός χαίρεται «για την απήχηση που έχουν» :-D :-D :-D


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 15, 2022)

Η σύζυγος, κουρασμένη, διαβάζει μεγαλοφώνως κείμενο στα αγγλικά και φτάνει στον αριθμό "16th". Οπότε ακούω:
...δη *δεκαέξθ* ποζίσιον...


----------



## Marinos (Dec 16, 2022)

dharvatis said:


> Η σύζυγος, κουρασμένη, διαβάζει μεγαλοφώνως κείμενο στα αγγλικά και φτάνει στον αριθμό "16th". Οπότε ακούω:
> ...δη *δεκαέξθ* ποζίσιον...


Θα μπορούσα να είμαι κι εγώ


----------



## skol (Dec 16, 2022)

dharvatis said:


> Η σύζυγος, κουρασμένη, διαβάζει μεγαλοφώνως κείμενο στα αγγλικά και φτάνει στον αριθμό "16th". Οπότε ακούω:
> ...δη *δεκαέξθ* ποζίσιον...


Λίγο προχωρημένο μου φαίνεται αυτό!
Κάτι σχετικό από τον χώρο των υπολογιστών: πρες *εφένα *του έντερ σετάπ


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 16, 2022)

skol said:


> Λίγο προχωρημένο μου φαίνεται αυτό!
> Κάτι σχετικό από τον χώρο των υπολογιστών: πρες *εφένα *του έντερ σετάπ


εφένα, εμ-πι-τρία, κι άλλα  Αλλά έχω ακούσει και κάποιον να λέει «εμ-πι-θρία»


----------



## Marinos (Dec 16, 2022)

Χωρίς πλάκα, μπορεί τα υπόλοιπα να είναι επειδή βαριόμαστε, αλλά το εφ ένα, εφ δύο... εφ δώδεκα μου φαίνονται τελείως φυσικά. Δηλαδή εσείς θα πείτε "πατήστε το εφ τουέλβ";


----------



## skol (Dec 16, 2022)

Marinos said:


> Χωρίς πλάκα, μπορεί τα υπόλοιπα να είναι επειδή βαριόμαστε, αλλά το εφ ένα, εφ δύο... εφ δώδεκα μου φαίνονται τελείως φυσικά.


Εννοείται, τελείως φυσικά όταν μιλάς ελληνικά (πιο ελληνικά δεν γίνεται γιατί αν πεις φι δώδεκα (Φ12) αυτό είναι σωλήνας  ) αλλά όταν μιλάς αγγλικά πρέπει να πεις "εφ τουέλβ".


----------



## Zazula (Dec 16, 2022)

skol said:


> Εννοείται, τελείως φυσικά όταν μιλάς ελληνικά (πιο ελληνικά δεν γίνεται γιατί αν πεις φι δώδεκα (Φ12) αυτό είναι σωλήνας  ) αλλά όταν μιλάς αγγλικά πρέπει να πεις "εφ τουέλβ".


Τα «εφ φορ», «εφ φάιβ» και «εφ σιξτίν» απόθαναν πριν καν γεννηθούν, χάρη στην Πολεμική Αεροπορία. Εφ-ένα, εφ-τέσσερα, εφ-πέντε, εφ-δεκάξι, εφ-εκατονδύο, εφ-εκατοντέσσερα και τέλος.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 16, 2022)

Zazula said:


> Τα «εφ φορ», «εφ φάιβ» και «εφ σιξτίν» απόθαναν πριν καν γεννηθούν, χάρη στην Πολεμική Αεροπορία. Εφ-ένα, εφ-τέσσερα, εφ-πέντε, εφ-δεκάξι, εφ-εκατονδύο, εφ-εκατοντέσσερα και τέλος.


και φογδονταέξ, βεβαίως.


----------

